# it's the all-singing all-dancing 2018 reading challenge thread



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2017)

usual rules apply.

_just a heads-up that we're coming to the end of the year, and that means that a new thread will be starting with effect from 0000 on 1 january 2018, where you can put books read* in the next calendar year. please don't be awkward and demand a different set of 365 days, the 2018 thread is intended for books read** between the very start of 2018 and the very end of 2018***.

anyway, as i say, just a heads-up this thread'll be the one to post your read books on for 2018, and i only mention this so you can start thinking how many books it is likely you'll read next year.

______
_*read includes books read to you, heard as audiofiles, on tapes, cds, etc ad nauseam._
_** read in this case means completed._
_*** the very end of 2018 is deemed to be 2359 on 31 december 2018._

these rules are of course arbitrary. but there you go.


----------



## iona (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm going for 25 books in total, including at least 5 non-fiction* of which at least one is about politics/economics, one history and one a(n) (auto)biography.

Also, not technically within the remit of the thread but another reading goal is to read at least one article from my "to read" bookmarks each month.

*Not counting books from the 'Very Short Introduction' series, just because.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 21, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> usual rules apply.
> 
> _just a heads-up that we're coming to the end of the year, and that means that a new thread will be starting with effect from 0000 on 1 january 2018, where you can put books read* in the next calendar year. please don't be awkward and demand a different set of 365 days, the 2018 thread is intended for books read** between the very start of 2018 and the very end of 2018***.
> 
> ...



How come your post reads, erroneously, 366 days but when I quote it it correctly reads 365 days? Are you the devil?

I don’t get the quantity thing, that would entail reading rubbish and I try not to read rubbish. I’ve got _Adults in the Room _staring at me and that ain’t gonna be finished quickly. But I’ll try and keep the thread, erm, posted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> How come your post reads, erroneously, 366 days but when I quote it it correctly reads 365 days? Are you the devil?
> 
> I don’t get the quantity thing, that would entail reading rubbish and I try not to read rubbish. I’ve got _Adults in the Room _staring at me and that ain’t gonna be finished quickly. But I’ll try and keep the thread, erm, posted.


it's just a bit of fun, doesn't matter what you read


----------



## Voley (Dec 21, 2017)

30 again for me this year as it was spot on last time round. Which is 30 more than I was reading a couple of years ago before I started doing this.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 21, 2017)

Since I'm starting school in the new year, I'm not going to pick a number.  If I read anything I'm sure it'll be a bonus.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 21, 2017)

I'll say 30 for next year.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm going for 65 again, with a sub-target of 10 books over 500 pages.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 21, 2017)

I'll up it again as I did my 35 fairly easily this year. Maybe 40 next year


----------



## Signal 11 (Dec 21, 2017)

Going for 10 as I've got some big ones lined up.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 21, 2017)

My target this year (2017) was 26 but I'm up to 43 already. 
I think I'll aim for 26 again this year though, cos I feel one book every 2 weeks is fine. 

I generally try and read one easy read, one a little more "worthy" (booker prize winner etc) or long book, and one non fiction  (invariably an autobiography)


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 21, 2017)

Going for at least one a week. 
I did much better than that this year but forgot to list them. 

In 2018... I will strive to list each book as I finish.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 21, 2017)

I gave up about halfway this year, but I reckon I've read 30-something of my intended 48 books.

So for 2018 let's try an even forty. Maybe that will discourage me from cheating by reading loads of really short books.


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm going to revise my next year's quota down to around 15, so I can read the huge tomes I've not got around to yet. Things like _Capital Vol. 1 & 2, War and Peace, Brothers Karamazov, Infinite Jest_, without feeling the need to rush to meet my target.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2017)

I may still get to my 75 target for the year , so I'll up it by 1 for 2018.


----------



## ringo (Dec 22, 2017)

Almost finished 40 out of 45, reckon 40 next year.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 28, 2017)

I only managed 23 this year. So I'm going to say 25 and hope I can surpass that.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Dec 28, 2017)

I did terribly this year.  Next year I'm going to try to get back in the regular reading habit - so I'll try for at least 15.


----------



## strung out (Dec 28, 2017)

A few years back when I last participated in this thread, I was doing more than a book a week easily, but the last couple of years have been a struggle since finding my spare time taken up by moving in with my partner. I've quit social media recently, so that coupled with the need to unwind while planning my wedding means I've gone for 25. That's roughly double what I did this year.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 29, 2017)

I've read shitloads this year, and smashed my 45 target by 20. I've been surprised, as I'm fairly busy (final year as a medical registrar and dad of 3/5/7 year olds).
I've just been a shit dad, doctor and husband

I'll up it to 50 for 2018.


----------



## gawkrodger (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm going low at 20 as I want to (re)read some big 'uns


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 1, 2018)

I initially voted 10-19, but am going to set a target of 25 - with a bottom of 20.

*1/25. L'Assommoir - Émile Zola.
*
Finished reading this a few minutes ago. Another great Zola novel chronicling alcoholism and poverty among the Parisian working class, with all the attendant physical and mental cruelty and deprivation; and the origin story of Etienne and Nana from _Germinal_ and _Nana_ respectively.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2018)

A good start 


Ptolemy said:


> I initially voted 10-19, but am going to set a target of 25 - with a bottom of 20.
> 
> *1/25. L'Assommoir - Émile Zola.
> *
> Finished reading this a few minutes ago. Another great Zola novel chronicling alcoholism and poverty among the Parisian working class, with all the attendant physical and mental cruelty and deprivation; and the origin story of Etienne and Nana from _Germinal_ and _Nana_ respectively.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 1, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest


----------



## Dragnet (Jan 1, 2018)

Only reached 23 out of 25 for last year, and a lot of them were only short, so I'm going for 25 again.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2018)

Count me in!

I don't read complete books nearly as much as I did. Thank you academia. 

And I've developed a terrible skim reading habit which means I often miss important details.

But I will try to do better - 40 plus for me.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 1, 2018)

I did miserably on my target last year but I did complete my PGDip . I'll be academia free in 2018 so hopefully stand a better chance of establishing a reading routine, I'm aiming for 25.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 1, 2018)

01. Notes from Underground - Fyodor Dostoyesvsky


----------



## xenon (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm setting myself a modest target of 20 this year. I've still got stuff on the virtual pile nagging at me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 1, 2018)

1/60 Michael Gillard & Laurie Flynn - Untouchables: Dirty Cops, Bent Justice & Racism in Scotland Yard
(this is excellent by the way - it's almost like reading Ellroy, but in London)


----------



## Badgers (Jan 1, 2018)

Calling Major Tom - David M. Barnett


----------



## braindancer (Jan 2, 2018)

Aimed for 20 last year but read 25 - so this year I'll aim for 25 and hope to exceed it....


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 2, 2018)

I smashed my target of 25 last year, so I have upped it to 30-39 for 2018.

1/39: High/Perchard (Eds) - The Deindustrialized World 
2/39: Fredric Jameson - Postmodernism, or, the cultural logic of late capitalism


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 2, 2018)

1/25 The Nightmare Stacks by Charles Stross


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2018)

1. Calling Major Tom - David M. Barnett
2. The Salmon of Doubt - Douglas Adams

(had a lot of time on my hands)


----------



## Shirl (Jan 2, 2018)

Ptolemy said:


> I initially voted 10-19, but am going to set a target of 25 - with a bottom of 20.
> 
> *1/25. L'Assommoir - Émile Zola.
> *
> ...



It's a long time since I read L'Assommoir and it was the first Zola book that I read. Still my favourite of his books and still a favourite book generally.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm going for twenty as that's about what I read last year. I would have read more if I hadn't given up on about 5 books after a few chapters. I'm really struggling to find books I want to read and as I only read in bed I'm not optimistic about reading more than last year.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 2, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I'm going for twenty as that's about what I read last year. I would have read more if I hadn't given up on about 5 books after a few chapters. I'm really struggling to find books I want to read and as I only read in bed I'm not optimistic about reading more than last year.



What genre are you looking to read?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2018)

Does Viz count? 
Maybe get 25% of a book for a magazine?
But an annual must be worth 75%?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Does Viz count?
> Maybe get 25% of a book for a magazine?
> But an annual must be worth 75%?


the viz annual would count as a book but an issue of viz is a periodical and therefore not a book as such


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> the viz annual would count as a book but an issue of viz is a periodical and therefore not a book as such


Thanks for clafiying that captain


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Does Viz count?
> Maybe get 25% of a book for a magazine?
> But an annual must be worth 75%?


I counted a bunch of those shite adult Ladybird books that I read, stood up, in a supermarket, whilst waiting for a job interview, as well as several books that I read to my four year old niece.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> I counted a bunch of those shite adult Ladybird books that I read, stood up, in a supermarket, whilst waiting for a job interview, as well as several books that I read to my four year old niece.


yeh. these are books and not periodicals.

i wouldn't count an issue of scientific american or intelligence & national security as a book as they are periodicals rather than your actual book.

also viz is not as funny as it used to be.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2018)

Badgers the profanisaurus (any edition) would count as a book.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Badgers the profanisaurus (any edition) would count as a book.


Profanisaurus?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 2, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> What genre are you looking to read?


I tend to go for crime but not so much police procedure stuff. To be honest when I read something I like I then read other stuff by the same author. I'm working my way through Benjamin Myers now.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jan 2, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> . I’ve got _Adults in the Room _staring at me and that ain’t gonna be finished quickly. But I’ll try and keep the thread, erm, posted.



I found it a pretty quick book to read as long as you can put up with Varoufakis' ego


----------



## yield (Jan 2, 2018)

Read 14 in 2017 when my goal was 10. Think I'll go for 15 this year.

Plan is to read less science fiction and fantasy more non-fiction this year.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2018)

75 

1- Fascism Today: What It Is and How to End It - Shane Burley


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> 1/60 Michael Gillard & Laurie Flynn - Untouchables: Dirty Cops, Bent Justice & Racism in Scotland Yard
> (this is excellent by the way - it's almost like reading Ellroy, but in London)


Like the sound of that, will check it out, ta.

1/30 The Bottom Corner - Nige Tassell
Very good book about the joys and endless disappointments of non-league football. He gets non-league in a way that evades most mainstream writers. Good chapter on Dulwich Hamlet for those interested; he sees beyond the 'hipster' tag instantly. Dulwich Mishi is quoted in it, I think. The final word, though, has to go to Nigel of Half Man Half Biscuit on the joys of supporting Tranmere Rovers: ''At times I can wholly appreciate how John McCarthy must have felt when he was tied to that radiator.''


----------



## nogojones (Jan 2, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. these are books and not periodicals.
> 
> i wouldn't count an issue of ...... intelligence & national security as a book as they are periodicals rather than your actual book.



Just checked these out and there's quite a few papers that look interesting. Thank goodness for sci-hub, though it might cut down on my total of "proper" books for the year


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 3, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 3, 2018)

Voley said:


> Like the sound of that, will check it out, ta.
> 
> 1/30 The Bottom Corner - Nige Tassell
> Very good book about the joys and endless disappointments of non-league football. He gets non-league in a way that evades most mainstream writers. Good chapter on Dulwich Hamlet for those interested; he sees beyond the 'hipster' tag instantly. Dulwich Mishi is quoted in it, I think. The final word, though, has to go to Nigel of Half Man Half Biscuit on the joys of supporting Tranmere Rovers: ''At times I can wholly appreciate how John McCarthy must have felt when he was tied to that radiator.''


 Indeed...I speak to media/press/whoever as it's all publicity, albeit often in a lazy hipster way, but Nigel Tassell was very honest, and basically quoted what I actually said.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> 1/25 The Nightmare Stacks by Charles Stross


2/25 The Falls: A Luna Story by Ian McDonald


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 3, 2018)

2 - The Darkening Age: The Christian Destruction of the Classical World - Catherine Nixey


----------



## campanula (Jan 3, 2018)

60 -  fiction (1 a week) non-fiction, 1 per month, allowing for sporadic sessions -

 1/60 Tool of War, Paolo Bacigalupi
  2/60 Richard Powers, Orfeo
  3/60 (ongoing) Aroids, Deni Bowen

Like the numerous garden diaries I begin, I start to fade around March, grinding to a complete halt by May (plus every year is the exact same whine about snails, pigeons and slacker neighbours). Will try to do better.


----------



## Dragnet (Jan 3, 2018)

1/25 - Lanark - Alasdair Gray


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 3, 2018)

Pathetically failed my 2017 target of 19, only reading 8. Will aim for 10-19 again this year, with a view to solidly hitting double figures!


----------



## iona (Jan 4, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin


----------



## craigxcraig (Jan 4, 2018)

First time on this thread and inspired to give it a go, 15 for me...


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 4, 2018)

I only read 7 books last year, but they were magnificent. I'm hoping to read more books this year . . . if only to get some better jokes.
*
1/25 Blood Sympathy by Reginald Hill (Reread)*


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 4, 2018)

Anybody else sad enough to make themselves a Book Reading Bingo Card for 2018? (I'm avoiding putting together an Ikea filing cabinet.)


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> Anybody else sad enough to make their Book Reading Bingo Card for 2018? (I'm avoiding putting together an Ikea filing cabinet.)
> 
> View attachment 124602


2017 saw me getting 2 of them


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 4, 2018)

marty21 said:


> 2017 saw me getting 2 of them



The Ikea Cabinet? I want to smash mine to bits with the bloodied corpse of Ikea's CEO.


----------



## craigxcraig (Jan 5, 2018)

First one down...

1/15 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook


----------



## iona (Jan 5, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for the Stars - James Blish


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 5, 2018)

01/10 - Live by Night by Dennis Lehane


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 5, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> Anybody else sad enough to make themselves a Book Reading Bingo Card for 2018? (I'm avoiding putting together an Ikea filing cabinet.)



A few suggestions for you:

1) Set in 17th Century - Shogun by James Clavell
2) True crime book - In Cold Blood by Truman Capote
3) Stephen King novel - The Dead Zone (first of his that I read)
4) Novel set in 1910's - Birdsong by Sebastian Faulks
5) Novel with a colour in title - The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 5, 2018)

02. HMS Surprise - Patrick O'Brian
03. Numero Zero - Umberto Eco
04. The Mauritius Command - Patrick O'Brian
05. On the Jewish Question - Karl Marx
06. Cool Air - H.P Lovecraft


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 5, 2018)

colbhoy said:


> A few suggestions for you:
> 
> 1) Set in 17th Century - Shogun by James Clavell
> 2) True crime book - In Cold Blood by Truman Capote
> ...



 Cheers for the suggestions. There are at least 3 in your list that I would seriously consider.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 5, 2018)

Yes, thanks colbhoy 
I've added In Cold Blood to my wish list


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 5, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> Anybody else sad enough to make themselves a Book Reading Bingo Card for 2018? (I'm avoiding putting together an Ikea filing cabinet.)
> 
> View attachment 124602



Reading stuff written by Bolsheviks was arguably the Bolsheviks' first and most catastrophic error.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 5, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest

2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 5, 2018)

Aiming for 55 this year

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer

The last two are ongoing (latter audiobook)


----------



## Lorca (Jan 5, 2018)

first time on this thread for me also - aiming for 20-29, including more writers from Africa and Latin America. To this end, i'm part way through 'Violence' by Festus Iyayi, so far one of the saddest books I ever read, really articulates the unrelenting misery of absolute poverty. After this I want to try a Kenyan writer called Ngugi wa Thiong'o (sp?) Also on my to-do list is more Russian writers, books about cycle touring and long distance hiking (I just finished one about a woman who cycled the length of Africa) and some political and environmental themed books inc. Wolfgang Streek and a book about the Frankfurt School - 'The Grand Hotel Abyss.'


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 6, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
*2/25. La Bête humaine - Émile Zola.
*
Film noir 50 years before _Double Indemnity_? It certainly felt like that when I was reading this - scorned lovers, crimes of passion and rage, dark secrets, all overlaid with the shroud of bureaucratic corruption and incompetence, not to mention the general torpor of society and the hypocrisy of those who live within it. But Zola's novel feels much grimmer than the Hollywood tales I've seen.

(By the looks of my to-read list, I'm going to be hitting a lot of those bingo targets!)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2018)

Aiming for 10 again this year.


----------



## Voley (Jan 6, 2018)

marty21 said:


> 2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert


Any good? I keep meaning to read up on this. Someone mentioned a book about 4chan earlier but my library doesn't have it yet.


----------



## iona (Jan 6, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for the Stars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2018)

1/25 _The Ritual _– Adam Nevill


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 7, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart

*2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights*


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2018)

Voley said:


> Any good? I keep meaning to read up on this. Someone mentioned a book about 4chan earlier but my library doesn't have it yet.


Excellent , the far right sure love The Donald.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 7, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn.


----------



## ringo (Jan 8, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart


One of the best books I've ever read, I think it should be compulsory at schools


----------



## ska invita (Jan 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> the viz annual would count as a book but an issue of viz is a periodical and therefore not a book as such


Technically an annual is a periodical - with the period being...annual.



Orang Utan said:


> 1/60 Michael Gillard & Laurie Flynn - Untouchables: Dirty Cops, Bent Justice & Racism in Scotland Yard
> (this is excellent by the way - it's almost like reading Ellroy, but in London)



Ive heard really good things about this...when i was looking into books on police corruption the reviews seemed to suggest a lot of them are hatchet jobs between different competing police departments trying to make each other look bad!...whereas this is proper investigative journalism supposedly. Does it feel up to date?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Technically an annual is a periodical - with the period being...annual.


technically it is a book: hence its possession of an isbn rather than issn: e.g. *Viz Annual: The Last Turkey in the Shop 2009 *(isbn 10) 1906372403. it is part of a series, perhaps, but it is not issued as a periodical. by your argument a work which appears on a regular basis, e.g. whitaker's almanack or a phone book is a periodical. nonsense!


----------



## ska invita (Jan 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> technically it is a book: hence its possession of an isbn rather than issn: e.g. *Viz Annual: The Last Turkey in the Shop 2009 *(isbn 10) 1906372403. it is part of a series, perhaps, but it is not issued as a periodical. by your argument a work which appears on a regular basis, e.g. whitaker's almanack or a phone book is a periodical. nonsense!


Annual publication - Wikipedia


> *Annual publications*, more often called simply *annuals*, are periodical publications appearing regularly once per year.[1]



periodical
pɪərɪˈɒdɪk(ə)l/
_noun_

*1*.
a magazine or newspaper published at regular intervals.
synonyms: journal, publication, magazine, newspaper, paper, review, digest, gazette, newsletter, organ, serial, *annual*, quarterly, monthly, bimonthly, fortnightly, weekly, biweekly;More

Wrong! Sad! Poor ratings Pickmans
Many journals have ISBNs too


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Annual publication - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> periodical
> ...


yeh. where you  fall down here is that it is not a magazine or newspaper published at regular intervals but a book issued once a year.

but fnarr points for slipping the word organ into a post about viz. 

show me a couple of these journals with isbns


----------



## ska invita (Jan 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. where you  fall down here is that it is not a magazine or newspaper published at regular intervals but a book issued once a year.
> 
> but fnarr points for slipping the word organ into a post about viz.


...its not just a book, its an Annual - a _periodical_ Annual. A "book" is "a written or printed work consisting of pages glued or sewn together along one side and bound in covers."


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2018)

ska invita said:


> ...its not just a book, its an Annual - a _periodical_ Annual. A "book" is "a written or printed work consisting of pages glued or sewn together along one side and bound in covers."


----------



## ska invita (Jan 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 124844


AS Volume 25 No. 1
ISBN: 9781912064663
/ Spring 2017
etc


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2018)

ska invita said:


> AS Volume 25 No. 1
> ISBN: 9781912064663
> / Spring 2017
> etc


being as you've already conceded on the book front i'm not sure why you're prolonging this exchange.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 8, 2018)

No punch ups in the reading room, please!


----------



## ska invita (Jan 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> being as you've already conceded on the book front i'm not sure why you're prolonging this exchange.


ive done no such thing! facts speak for themselves


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 8, 2018)

1. Nomadland:  Surviving America in the Twenty-first Century - Jessica Bruder


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2018)

ska invita said:


> ive done no such thing! facts speak for themselves





ska invita said:


> ...its not just a book <snip>


yeh, the facts do speak for themselves


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 8, 2018)

1/25 A Horse Walks Into A Bar by David Grossman

A read from my book club. A disappointment. I wanted to like it, warmed to the themes, yet the central emotional revelation makes absolutely no sense to me.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> show me a couple of these journals with isbns



9781898876700: International Socialism: a quarterly journal of socialist theory, Autumn 2000 (88): Anti-capitalism theory and practice - AbeBooks - Chris and others INTERNATIONAL SOCIALISM / HARMAN: 1898876703


----------



## nogojones (Jan 8, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2018)

nogojones said:


> 9781898876700: International Socialism: a quarterly journal of socialist theory, Autumn 2000 (88): Anti-capitalism theory and practice - AbeBooks - Chris and others INTERNATIONAL SOCIALISM / HARMAN: 1898876703


That's not a book or a journal, it's something you put under a table leg to stop it rocking


----------



## nogojones (Jan 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> That's not a book or a journal, it's something you put under a table leg to stop it rocking


It does have an ISBN though


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 8, 2018)

07. Desolation Island - Patrick O'Brian


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2018)

Thinking of trying a behemoth of literature this year. Das Kapital, Ulysses and Infinite Jest are at the top of that list


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 8, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> 1/25 A Horse Walks Into A Bar by David Grossman
> 
> A read from my book club. A disappointment. I wanted to like it, warmed to the themes, yet the central emotional revelation makes absolutely no sense to me.



Is the sequel called "Why the long face?"


----------



## braindancer (Jan 9, 2018)

1/25 This Perfect Day - Ira Levin


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 9, 2018)

Aim 55.

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
*3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer [ongoing]
*4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez [ongoing]


----------



## marty21 (Jan 9, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn


----------



## gawkrodger (Jan 9, 2018)

right, my first entries 

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 10, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution

3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 10, 2018)

Aiming for 25 and resolving to stick to the thread this time to stay on target - lost count last year but I didn't read anywhere near as much as I wanted to....

1/ Nanni Balestrini - We Want Everything


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2018)

1. Calling Major Tom - David M. Barnett
2. The Salmon of Doubt - Douglas Adams
3. Going to Sea in a Sieve - Danny Baker


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 11, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2018)

3 - Cultures of Post-War British Fascism - John E. Richardson
4 - Nietzsche's Jewish Problem: Between Anti-Semitism and Anti-Judaism - Robert C. Holub
5 - Heavy Radicals: The FBI's Secret War on America's Maoists The Revolutionary Union / Revolutionary Communist Party 1968-1980 - Aaron J. Leonard &‎ Conor A. Gallagher 
6 - Fascist Interactions: Proposals for a New Approach to Fascism and Its Era, 1919-1945 - David D. Roberts
7 - Alt-America: The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump - David Neiwert (have to disagree with marty, this was dangerous shallow huff-post regurgitation whose political lesson is those silly racists better learn to love clinton/obmama/clinton style liberalism)
8 - Pessimism of the Intellect?: A History of New Left Review -  Duncan Thompson


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 11, 2018)

08. The Fortune of War - Patrick O'Brian
09. On Anarchism - Noam Chomsky


----------



## iona (Jan 11, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for the Stars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin

25¾ hours (minus time spent asleep or doing other stuff) Voley


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 12, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
*
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 12, 2018)

1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 12, 2018)

Remembered something else nauseating about the alt-america book - the smug author unashamedly uses the word 'boffo'.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 12, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Remembered something else nauseating about the alt-america book - the smug author unashamedly uses the word 'boffo'.


its also in wolffs fire&fury book. Had to google it last night. also: hondling


----------



## 8115 (Jan 12, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović


----------



## iona (Jan 12, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for the Stars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 13, 2018)

10. Pierce Penniless his Supplication to the Devil - Thomas Nashe
11. The Surgeon's Mate - Patrick O'Brian


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 14, 2018)

1/25 A Horse Walks Into A Bar by David Grossman
2/25 Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff (thanks to sources here....ahem)
3/25 The Queen of the Tambourine by Jane Gardam


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 14, 2018)

9 - Russia and the Western Far Right - Anton Shekhovtsov
10 - Nietzsche and Jewish Culture - Jacob Golomb


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 14, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot



2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1

Pretty great high octane stuff from the old Etonian who ended up working on the Wu's mad project to release an album in a limited edition of one.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 15, 2018)

1. Lady Susan - Jane Austen
2. Awopbopaloobop Alopbamboom - Nik Cohn
3. Little Women/Good Wives - Louisa May Alcott (possibly the 20th reread always a joy)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 15, 2018)

1. Mark Greif - Against Everything
2. Richard Morgan - Altered Carbon
3. Michele Wallace - Invisibility Blues


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 15, 2018)

12. Les Miserables - Victor Hugo
13. Why I'm No Longer Talking To White People About Race - Reni-Eddo Lodge


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 16, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House

4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 16, 2018)

14. Pamela; Or Virtue Rewarded - Samuel Richardson


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 17, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
*
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter *(1/10*)

* I've set myself a sub-target of 10 books over 500 pages, this is the first of them.


----------



## strung out (Jan 17, 2018)

1/25 _The Ritual _– Adam Nevill
2/25 _Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries_ - Jon Ronson

Listened to this one as an audiobook to make the most of my daily drive to/from work. This should help me hit my target a little easier, although I've found some audiobooks really difficult to get into, depending on the narrator and type of book.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 17, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent


----------



## ringo (Jan 17, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 17, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I smashed my target of 25 last year, so I have upped it to 30-39 for 2018.
> 
> 1/39: High/Perchard (Eds) - The Deindustrialized World
> 2/39: Fredric Jameson - Postmodernism, or, the cultural logic of late capitalism



3/39: Gest, Justin - The new minority: White working class poliics in an age of immigration and inequality

By the way, does anyone else find Fredric Jameson's cultural marxism a pain in the arse?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 17, 2018)

1/25 A Horse Walks Into A Bar by David Grossman
2/25 Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff 
3/25 The Queen of the Tambourine by Jane Gardam

4/25 Stop Walking On Eggshells by Paul T Mason (no, not that Paul Mason) and Randi Kreger


----------



## Voley (Jan 17, 2018)

1/30 The Bottom Corner - Nige Tassell
2/30 Long Road From Jarrow - Stuart Maconie

Ace book. Part contemporary social comment, part history lesson, a good dose of fine travel writing and, crucially, what makes the perfect pork pie. There's as much on modern Britain as there is on the Jarrow March and it has the best bit of genuinely balanced writing I've yet read on Brexit. Really recommend this.

Sample quote: ''The people who sneer about the nanny state are the people most likely to have had nannies.''

ETA to tag sojourner. I know she was interested in this.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 17, 2018)

15. The Ionian Mission - Patrick O'Brian


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 18, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 18, 2018)

1. Radclyffe Hall - The Well of Loneliness
2. Carson McCullers - The Ballad of the Sad Cafe
3. Olivia Laing - The Lonely City: Adventures in the Art of Being Alone


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 18, 2018)

Bit of a theme there


----------



## 8115 (Jan 18, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
*2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 19, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines

5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974 - claustrophobic, nasty and compelling. Liked that.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 19, 2018)

1/25 Blood Sympathy by Reginald Hill (Reread)
*
2/25 Men in White Suits: Liverpool FC in the 1990s - The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2018)

I've spent a long time (almost two years) not reading. Mainly because my eyes started to go (and it really bothered me), my attention span reduced massively and I've found concentrating on small words in long books a real struggle, and I wasn't enjoying it. I was frustrated that I wasn't enjoying it and that I couldn't concentrate so I just stopped reading. I subscribe to 3 music and 2 film mags and read them cover to cover every month, so it's not like I am not engaging with the written word at all.

Just before xmas I picked up Grayson Perry's The Descent of Man and read it in a week and it kick started me back in. So I am go to challenge myself into to getting back into reading, I'll start by setting myself a 10 - 19 goal and see how I go. 

I have two under my belt already (dry Jan innit)

1/19 - Mark Kermode - The Good, The Bad and the Multiplex
2/19 - Mark Kermode - It's Only a Movie


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 19, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> 1/25 The Nightmare Stacks by Charles Stross
> 2/25 The Falls: A Luna Story by Ian McDonald


3/25 The Delirium Brief by Charles Stross


----------



## ringo (Jan 19, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> 5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974 - claustrophobic, nasty and compelling. Liked that.



I wanted to stop reading them but couldn't. Kept them since they came out but am unlikely to reread and am now on a book clear out so if you want the other three let me know and I'll stick them in the post.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks but I've acquired the ebooks by dubious means so am OK


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 19, 2018)

Slow to join the thread this year. I'm estimating 60+, more than last year (when I read several monsters including War and Peace) but not as many as the years before that (when the chronic fatigue wasn't so bad and I could stay awake longer in the evenings).

1/50 Christopher Moore - Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal
2/50 László Krasznahorkai - Satantango (not in the Hungarian, I'm sorry to say)
3/50 Dennis Baron - A Better Pencil: Readers, Writers and the Digital Revolution


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> 3/25 The Delirium Brief by Charles Stross


got a few of his books in the library I work in, I noticed that at least one of his books is set in Leeds. Any good?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 19, 2018)

16. Treason's Harbour - Patrick O'Brian
17. The Importance Of Being Earnest - Oscar Wilde


----------



## Me76 (Jan 19, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
> 2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
> 3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
> *
> ...


I thought Firestarter was really short.  Shows how long since I read it


----------



## iona (Jan 20, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for the Stars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 20, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> got a few of his books in the library I work in, I noticed that at least one of his books is set in Leeds. Any good?


Yeah not bad. Prefer the straaiht sci fi but the Laundry books are decent too


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 20, 2018)

Me76 said:


> I thought Firestarter was really short.  Shows how long since I read it



It was a re-read for me and I didn't remember it as being particularly long!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 21, 2018)

1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy. A fascinating memoir/history of diving.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 21, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams  (reread)


----------



## Me76 (Jan 21, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins

Bit of a slower start than normal for me.  Partly as I am going compressed hours at work so only get 30 mins for lunch and partly as this is the fifth book by my writer friend and I was proofing for her, so read it at a slower pace and need to make notes for her.  

She's pulled off another blinder


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 21, 2018)

18. The Far Side Of The World - Patrick O'Brian
19. On History - Eric Hobsbawm


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 21, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)

*5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One *


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 22, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 22, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> 1/25 The Nightmare Stacks by Charles Stross
> 2/25 The Falls: A Luna Story by Ian McDonald
> 3/25 The Delirium Brief by Charles Stross


4/25 The Rise and Fall of D.O.D.O by Neal Stephenson and Nicole Galland


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 22, 2018)

1. Nomadland: Surviving America in the Twenty-first Century - Jessica Bruder

2. Travels with Charley - John Steinbeck
3. Travels with Max:  In Search of Steinbeck's America Fifty Years Later - Gregory Ziegler

Found a whole genre of travel books I was unaware of.  The original Steinbeck book inspired a lot of writers to retrace his path over the years.  So far I've found about 20 of these attempts to recapture America.


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> 1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy. A fascinating memoir/history of diving.


I enjoyed that, too. Particularly liked the bit about people getting 'Rapture of The Deep' and just staying under until the air runs out. 

He goes on about sponges a bit mind.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 22, 2018)

The sponges were almost my favourite bit!  I find the idea of diving utterly terrifying, so it was great to gain a window on someone else's experience of it and almost understand what makes people want to stay underwater for hours on end.


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> The sponges were almost my favourite bit!  I find the idea of diving utterly terrifying, so it was great to gain a window on someone else's experience of it and almost understand what makes people want to stay underwater for hours on end.


pinkychukkles lent it to me in Thailand where I was just about to do my first bit of snorkeling off a proper coral reef so it was perfectly timed for me. I never got around to doing a full dive with the tanks and all that but the snorkeling round there was out of this world and the book gave me some context. A cracking read.


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2018)

1/30 The Bottom Corner - Nige Tassell
2/30 Long Road From Jarrow - Stuart Maconie
3/30 Withnail And I - Bruce Robinson

Interesting reading the script of this as there are enough stage notes for it to read like a novel. To set the tone for a dreary wet Camden Town seen through the fog of a brutal comedown he describes it as 'Misery times eight equals Sunday,' for example. Very enjoyable and as good an excuse as any to dig the DVD out again.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 23, 2018)

1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy.

2. Susan Cooper - The Dark Is Rising. How did I manage to miss this magnificent novel during my lost in a fantasy, myths and magic obsessed childhood? It is superb.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 23, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1



*3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores*

Interwoven melancholic short stories about walking, ageing, London, moving out of London, punky subculture.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 23, 2018)

20. The Reverse Of The Medal - Patrick O'Brian
21. Foucault - J.G Merquior


----------



## iona (Jan 23, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for the Stars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
7/25 The Crossing Places - Elly Griffiths
8/25 The Janus Stone - Elly Griffiths
9/25 The House at Sea's End - Elly Griffiths


----------



## braindancer (Jan 23, 2018)

1/25 This Perfect Day - Ira Levin
2/25 Southern Cross The Dog - Bill Cheng


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2018)

1/25 _The Ritual _– Adam Nevill
2/25 _Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries_ - Jon Ronson

3/25 _The Psychopath Test_ - Jon Ronson

Another audiobook, and this time I was surprised to find a U75 poster featuring heavily in one of the chapters.


----------



## ringo (Jan 24, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler


----------



## nogojones (Jan 24, 2018)

I'd better start picking up the pace a bit

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
*2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity*


----------



## petee (Jan 24, 2018)

keeping it modest this year, 1 - 9, might actually do it.

1: freeman and garety, _paranoia, the psychology of persecutory delusions_
2: harvey, _marx, capital, and the madness of economic reason_


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 25, 2018)

22. Agricola & Germania - Tacitus


----------



## gawkrodger (Jan 25, 2018)

work has impacted my reading time

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed
*3) Mark Fisher - The Weird and the Eerie*


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 26, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
*3/25. Madame Bovary - Gustave Flaubert.*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 26, 2018)

23. The Letter Of Marque - Patrick O'Brian


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 27, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
*
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep*


----------



## pennimania (Jan 27, 2018)

1. Lady Susan - Jane Austen
2. Awopbopaloobop Alopbamboom - Nik Cohn
3. Little Women/Good Wives - Louisa May Alcott (possibly the 20th reread always a joy)[/QUOTE]
4. The Disneyization of Society - Alan Bryman


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 27, 2018)

24. The Thirteen Gun Salute - Patrick O'Brian


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin


7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin


----------



## D'wards (Jan 28, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 28, 2018)

1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy
2. Susan Cooper - The Dark Is Rising

3. Naoki Higashida - The Reason I Jump


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 28, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> 1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy
> 2. Susan Cooper - The Dark Is Rising
> 
> 3. Naoki Higashida - The Reason I Jump



Do you recommend the last one?


----------



## gawkrodger (Jan 28, 2018)

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed
3) Mark Fisher - The Weird and the Eerie
*4) Kilcullen - Blood Year: Islamic State and the failures of the war on terror*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 28, 2018)

25. The Nutmeg Of Consolation - Patrick O'Brian


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 28, 2018)

Red Cat said:


> Do you recommend the last one?



It was okay.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 29, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
*
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 29, 2018)

1/19 - Mark Kermode - The Good, The Bad and the Multiplex
2/19 - Mark Kermode - It's Only a Movie
*3/19 - Mark Kermod - Hatchet Job*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 29, 2018)

1. Radclyffe Hall - The Well of Loneliness
2. Carson McCullers - The Ballad of the Sad Cafe
3. Olivia Laing - The Lonely City: Adventures in the Art of Being Alone
*4. Albert Camus - A Happy Death 
5. Orlando Figes - A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 *


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2018)

1/30 The Bottom Corner - Nige Tassell
2/30 Long Road From Jarrow - Stuart Maconie
3/30 Withnail And I - Bruce Robinson
4/30 Tschick* - Wolfgang Herndorff 

Really enjoyed this. Some weighty old stuff in this kids/young adults book. Hero of the title  is a 14 year-old alcoholic with possible links to the Russian Mafia so, yeah, we're not in Hogwarts here. Seen through the eyes of his uncool mate they nick a Lada and head off on a surreal road trip. Loads of stuff on the nature of friendship, the awkwardness of being 13, a nod or two towards JD Salinger and a book that's genuinely quite moving.

* aka 'Why We Took The Car'


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 29, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance


----------



## nogojones (Jan 30, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
*
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem*


----------



## ringo (Jan 30, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro


----------



## Shirl (Jan 30, 2018)

I was struggling to find good bedtime reads and so had a quick look at some of BoatieBird's reads as she seems to like some of the same things as me.
I spotted some Ruth Rendell. I've usually dismissed her as I don't care for Wexford but I'm glad I bought and read

1/20 The Lake of Darkness - Ruth Rendell
2/20 The Face of Tresspass - Ruth Rendell
3/20 A Demon in my View -Ruth Rendell

Thanks BoatieBird I feel like I did when when I first discovered Patricia Highsmith and had to read all her books


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 30, 2018)

Glad to be of service Shirl


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 30, 2018)

1/40 Mark Greif - Against Everything
2/40 Richard Morgan - Altered Carbon
3/40 Michele Wallace - Invisibility Blues

4/40 Connie Willis - Blackout
5/40 Kathleen Taylor - Brainwashing: The Science of Thought Control

I've set myself the extra target of reading at least 50% women writers this year.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jan 30, 2018)

1/15 Kate Mosse - The Mistletoe Bride and other haunting tales


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 30, 2018)

26. Clarissa Oakes - Patrick O'Brian
27. The Wine-Dark Sea - Patrick O'Brian
28. The Second Sex - Simone de Beauvoir
29. Gulliver's Travels - Jonathan Swift


----------



## iona (Jan 31, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for the Stars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
7/25 The Crossing Places - Elly Griffiths
8/25 The Janus Stone - Elly Griffiths
9/25 The House at Sea's End - Elly Griffiths
10/25 King Rat - China Miéville


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 1, 2018)

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed
3) Mark Fisher - The Weird and the Eerie
4) Kilcullen - Blood Year: Islamic State and the failures of the war on terror
*5) JG Ballard - The Drowned World*


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2018)

1/50 david lightfoot, "winterman's company"


----------



## iona (Feb 1, 2018)

iona said:


> Also, not technically within the remit of the thread but another reading goal is to read at least one article from my "to read" bookmarks each month.



*January: *Some Thoughts on Language in Science Fiction - David I. Masson


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2018)

1/60 Michael Gillard & Laurie Flynn - Untouchables: Dirty Cops, Bent Justice & Racism in Scotland Yard
)
2/60 Ted Hughes - Crow: From The Life And Songs Of The Crow
3/60 Max Porter - Grief Is The Thing With Feathers


----------



## marty21 (Feb 2, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin

*****
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 2, 2018)

30. Shamela - Henry Fielding


----------



## Me76 (Feb 2, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer

Only read this because I got a google offer on selected books at 99p.  My OH bought me the DVDs randomly (off list) about 6 years ago and I got into them in a weird 'I dislike everyone but need to keep watching for the story' type of thing.  

I still think the characters are mostly twats but it wasn't a bad read.  Won't do the others unless I get them free or on offer though.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 3, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
*
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 3, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974

6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> 1/50 david lightfoot, "winterman's company"


2/50 michael connelly, "the late show"


----------



## Voley (Feb 3, 2018)

1/30 The Bottom Corner - Nige Tassell
2/30 Long Road From Jarrow - Stuart Maconie
3/30 Withnail And I - Bruce Robinson
4/30 Tschick - Wolfgang Herndorff
5/30 Lonely Boy: Tales From A Sex Pistol – Steve Jones

“Warts and all” doesn’t even come close to describing this. Alcoholism, theft, heroin addiction, robbery, violence, nicking stuff, child abuse, pilfering, voyeurism, burglary, pillage, death. And, almost incidentally, being the guitarist in a band who made one of the greatest albums of all time. Some of this isn’t easy to read, some of it makes you think he’s a prick of the first order, some of it’s funny, some of it’s sad. It’s got the lot. Did I enjoy it? Yes. And no. And I don’t know. Even when he’s describing stuff that shows him in a really bad light, he’s brutally honest, and weirdly endearing for that. And then abhorrent again. Often in the space of a sentence. I heartily recommend it. Avoid it like the plague.​


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 3, 2018)

1/25 Blood Sympathy by Reginald Hill (Reread)
2/25 Men in White Suits: Liverpool FC in the 1990s - The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
*
3/25 The Same Man: George Orwell and Evelyn Waugh in Love and War by David Lebedoff *


----------



## colbhoy (Feb 4, 2018)

01/10 - Live by Night by Dennis Lehane
*02/10 - The Woodcutter by Reginald Hill*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 5, 2018)

31. The Commodore - Patrick O'Brian


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> 2/50 michael connelly, "the late show"


3/50 john burningham, "cannonball simp"


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 5, 2018)

1/39  High/Perchard (Eds) - The Deindustrialized World
2/39  Jameson. Fredric - Postmodernism, or, the cultural logic of late capitalism
3/39  Gest, Justin - The new minority: White working class poliics in an age of immigration and inequality
4/39  Hall, David - Working Lives: the forgotten voices of Britain's post war working class
5/39 Katznelson, Ira - City Trenches: Urban politics and the patterning of class in the US


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 5, 2018)

1. "The Last 10 Seconds" - Simon Kernick. Fast pased thriller that loses impetus a bit before the end


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 5, 2018)

1/25 A Horse Walks Into A Bar by David Grossman
2/25 Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff 
3/25 The Queen of the Tambourine by Jane Gardam
4/25 Stop Walking On Eggshells by Paul T Mason (no, not that Paul Mason) and Randi Kreger

5/25 Everywoman by Jess Phillips. My book group picked this, it wasn't my choice. Ill thought out, shallow politics; astonishing hypocrisy; poorly written and dreadfully narrated to boot. I really tried, given as it was a book club pick, to be fair to her, and I finished the book convinced my loathing was entirely reasonable. I can only be pleased I got it free on an Audible trial.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 5, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores



*4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography*

Acker's talent as a writer of transgressive experimental fiction is perhaps only exceeded by her capacity to be irritating as a person.


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 6, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
*4/25.* *Jane Eyre - Charlotte Brontë.*


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 7, 2018)

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed
3) Mark Fisher - The Weird and the Eerie
4) Kilcullen - Blood Year: Islamic State and the failures of the war on terror
5) JG Ballard - The Drowned World
*6) Geoff Manaugh - A Burglar's Guide to the City*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.

**********

9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly


----------



## nogojones (Feb 8, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem

*4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth*


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 9, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
*
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)*


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 9, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 9, 2018)

11 - Guillaume Faye and The Battle of Europe - Michael O' Meara.
 12 - Music, Youth and International Links in Post-War British Fascism: The Transformation of Extremism - Ryan Shaffer
 13 - Social Reproduction Theory: Remapping Class, Recentering Oppression - Edited by Tithi Bhattacharya
 14 - The Origin of the Jews: The Quest for Roots in a Rootless Age - Steven Weitzman
 15 - Tomorrow Belongs to Us: The British Far Right since 1967 - Edited by Nigel Copsey,  Matthew Worley
16 - Perry Anderson, Marxism and the New Left - Paul Blackledge


----------



## ringo (Feb 9, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> The Origin of the Jews: The Quest for Roots in a Rootless Age - Steven Weitzman


Any good?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 9, 2018)

ringo said:


> Any good?


It's a bit of a misleading title really - it's not actually an investigation into the origins of the jews but an investigation of _the idea of origins_ using the jews as an example. So basically it covers different approaches - paleolingustics, constructivism vs primordialism (i.e the idea of the jews as a modern invented tradition vs some millenia old 'thing'), hybridity (i.e did 'the jews' only come about via assimilation of greek culture post alexander, or possibly as a reverse community self-defence mechanism against the sea peoples), the genetic search, various different theories of ethnogenesis, freud's mad theory of moses being murdered and the resultant jewish history being an attempt at psychological repression via strict ritual.

 It's most def not a history style book in any way. I found it very interesting despite not being the book i expected and pointed the way for some further reading.


----------



## ringo (Feb 9, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> It's a bit of a misleading title really - it's not actually an investigation into the origins of the jews but an investigation of _the idea of origins_ using the jews as an example.


Cheers, not sure if that makes me want to read it or not 
I've had this for a few years and not started it yet, maybe I'll have a go at this first


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 9, 2018)

ringo said:


> Cheers, not sure if that makes me want to read it or not
> I've had this for a few years and not started it yet, maybe I'll have a go at this first
> View attachment 127075


Yes, i was expecting an updated version of that sort of thing to be honest.


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 11, 2018)

1/50 Christopher Moore - Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal
2/50 László Krasznahorkai - Satantango
3/50 Dennis Baron - A Better Pencil: Readers, Writers and the Digital Revolution
4/50 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
5/50 Mark Twain - Adventures of Huckleberry Fin
6/50 Matt Sewell - A Charm of Goldfinches
7/50 Melissa Mohr - Holy Sh*t: A Brief History of Swearing


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 11, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
*
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13 
*
It's been on my list since you said how much you enjoyed it last year May Kasahara. I loved the rhythm and the (extra)ordinariness of it.
Beautiful.


----------



## iona (Feb 11, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for the Stars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
7/25 The Crossing Places - Elly Griffiths
8/25 The Janus Stone - Elly Griffiths
9/25 The House at Sea's End - Elly Griffiths
10/25 King Rat - China Miéville
11/25 A Dance with Dragons: Dreams and Dust - George R. R. Martin
12/25 A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast - George R. R. Martin


----------



## yield (Feb 11, 2018)

1. Half a King by Joe Abercrombie

2. The Power by Naomi Alderman  

3. The Enemy Within: The Secret War Against the Miners by Seumas Milne


----------



## colbhoy (Feb 11, 2018)

01/10 - Live by Night by Dennis Lehane
02/10 - The Woodcutter by Reginald Hill
*03/10 - A Day in the Bleachers by Arnold Hano*


----------



## D'wards (Feb 11, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 13, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography



*5/30 Victor Pelevin - Omon Ra
*
Childhood dreams of space travel transform into the miserable, bleakly comic, reality of life as a cosmonaut.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 13, 2018)

32. The Yellow Admiral - Patrick O'Brian
33. The Hundred Days - Patrick O'Brian
34. Blue At The Mizzen - Patrick O'Brian
35. A New View Of Society - Robert Owen
36. The Penelopiad - Margaret Atwood
37. Utopia - Thomas More (Re-read)
38. The Sixteen Satires - Juvenal (Re-read)


----------



## 8115 (Feb 14, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
*3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman*


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 14, 2018)

1/60 Michael Gillard & Laurie Flynn - Untouchables: Dirty Cops, Bent Justice & Racism in Scotland Yard
)
2/60 Ted Hughes - Crow: From The Life And Songs Of The Crow
3/60 Max Porter - Grief Is The Thing With Feathers
*4/60 Mark Frost - The Secret History Of Twin Peaks - A Novel*


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 15, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
*
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola*


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2018)

ringo said:


> Cheers, not sure if that makes me want to read it or not
> I've had this for a few years and not started it yet, maybe I'll have a go at this first
> View attachment 127075


This may be something you're interested in, published a few months back. I'm linking to the amazon site so you can see the reviews/blurbs, rather than suggesting you get it from  there. It may concentrate more heavily on doctrinal stuff than history but from a quick browse of my copy it seems to be nicely balanced. I have a epub but it's 77mb - let me know if you want a link.


----------



## ringo (Feb 15, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> This may be something you're interested in, published a few months back. I'm linking to the amazon site so you can see the reviews/blurbs, rather than suggesting you get it form there. It may concentrate more heavily on doctrinal stuff than history but from a quick browse of my copy it seems to be nicely balanced. I have a epub but it's 77mb - let me know if you want a link.


Thanks, I'll probably stick to the historical side of things but will have a look.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly

*********
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn


----------



## nogojones (Feb 15, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth

*5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement*


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 17, 2018)

1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy
2. Susan Cooper - The Dark Is Rising
3. Naoki Higashida - The Reason I Jump

4. Jon Ronson - The Men Who Stare At Goats


----------



## Me76 (Feb 17, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington

5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman - loved this.   Excellent read.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2018)

1/60 Michael Gillard & Laurie Flynn - Untouchables: Dirty Cops, Bent Justice & Racism in Scotland Yard
)
2/60 Ted Hughes - Crow: From The Life And Songs Of The Crow
3/60 Max Porter - Grief Is The Thing With Feathers
4/60 Mark Frost - The Secret History Of Twin Peaks - A Novel
5/60 JD Vance - Hillbilly Elegy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2018)

1. "The Last 10 Seconds" - Simon Kernick. 

*2. "Why Did You Lie" - Yrsa Sigurdardottir. Excellent Icelandic thriller*


----------



## iona (Feb 17, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for the Stars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
7/25 The Crossing Places - Elly Griffiths
8/25 The Janus Stone - Elly Griffiths
9/25 The House at Sea's End - Elly Griffiths
10/25 King Rat - China Miéville
11/25 A Dance with Dragons: Dreams and Dust - George R. R. Martin
12/25 A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast - George R. R. Martin
13/25 Darkness at Noon - Arthur Koestler


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 18, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> 5/30 Victor Pelevin - Omon Ra



*6/30 Stefan Szczelkun - Improvisation Rites: From John Cage's Songbooks to The Scratch Orchestra's Nature Study Notes - collective practises 2011-2017*


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 18, 2018)

1/25 Blood Sympathy by Reginald Hill (Reread)
2/25 Men in White Suits: Liverpool FC in the 1990s - The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
3/25 The Same Man: George Orwell and Evelyn Waugh in Love and War by David Lebedoff
*
4/25 "I Heard You Paint Houses": Frank "The Irishman" Sheeran & Closing the Case on Jimmy Hoffa by Charles Brandt
*
As it's a true crime book, I've finally got off the mark on my 2018 Reading Challenge Bingo.


----------



## ringo (Feb 19, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 19, 2018)

39. The Laws - Plato


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 20, 2018)

1/40 Mark Greif - Against Everything
2/40 Richard Morgan - Altered Carbon
3/40 Michele Wallace - Invisibility Blues
4/40 Connie Willis - Blackout
5/40 Kathleen Taylor - Brainwashing: The Science of Thought Control

6/40 Margaret Atwood - Payback: Debt and the Shadow Side of Wealth
7/40 Usrula K le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea


----------



## iona (Feb 21, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for the Stars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
7/25 The Crossing Places - Elly Griffiths
8/25 The Janus Stone - Elly Griffiths
9/25 The House at Sea's End - Elly Griffiths
10/25 King Rat - China Miéville
11/25 A Dance with Dragons: Dreams and Dust - George R. R. Martin
12/25 A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast - George R. R. Martin
13/25 Darkness at Noon - Arthur Koestler
14/25 Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
15/25 MaddAddam - Margaret Atwood


----------



## Voley (Feb 21, 2018)

1/30 The Bottom Corner - Nige Tassell
2/30 Long Road From Jarrow - Stuart Maconie
3/30 Withnail And I - Bruce Robinson
4/30 Tschick - Wolfgang Herndorff
5/30 Lonely Boy: Tales From A Sex Pistol – Steve Jones
6/30 Ruth And Martin's Album Club - Martin Fitzgerald

Give a famous person an album of some repute that they've never heard, insist they listen to it three times then get them to review it. A simple idea but a great one as you get the opposite of the NME-muso beard-stroky style of writing that I grew to loathe over the years. JK Rowling on The Violent Femmes first album was really good: didn't like it at first but loved it by the third listen and is spot on in describing the process of a record growing on you. Elsewhere, getting Tim Farron to review NWA was hilarious, Chris Addison tries his best not to offend every Marvin Gaye fan on Earth (and fails) and we get treated to the fine phrase 'before The Red Hot Chilli Peppers did 'Give It Away' and ruined everything.' Martin Fitzgerald's bits, while definitely muso in their encyclopaedic knowledge and research, are written with an enthusiasm that's absent in the beard-stroky stuff mentioned above. Very good book.​


----------



## ringo (Feb 21, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 22, 2018)

1/25 Blood Sympathy by Reginald Hill (Reread)
2/25 Men in White Suits: Liverpool FC in the 1990s - The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
3/25 The Same Man: George Orwell and Evelyn Waugh in Love and War by David Lebedoff
4/25 "I Heard You Paint Houses": Frank "The Irishman" Sheeran & Closing the Case on Jimmy Hoffa by Charles Brandt
*
5/25 Ruth And Martin's Album Club by Martin Fitzgerald
*
Voley mentioned this book on the thread this morning, and I liked their wee potted review, so I thought I'd seek it out. I'm glad I did . . . despite the fact that Mr Fitzgerald seems to call upon too many Spectator journalists to pass judgment on this or that album.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 22, 2018)

40. The Taming Of A Shrew - Anon


----------



## Voley (Feb 22, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> *5/25 Ruth And Martin's Album Club by Martin Fitzgerald
> *
> Voley mentioned this book on the thread this morning, and I liked their wee potted review, so I thought I'd seek it out. I'm glad I did . . . despite the fact that Mr Fitzgerald seems to call upon too many Spectator journalists to pass judgment on this or that album.


If I had a criticism it was that, too. A few more people outside the media bubble would've added to it. I haven't had a chance to look at their website but I think that just started out as ordinary folk reviewing stuff and might be worth having a look for that reason.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 22, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
*
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forver*


----------



## ringo (Feb 23, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 23, 2018)

1/50 Christopher Moore - Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal
2/50 László Krasznahorkai - Satantango
3/50 Dennis Baron - A Better Pencil: Readers, Writers and the Digital Revolution
4/50 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
5/50 Mark Twain - Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
6/50 Matt Sewell - A Charm of Goldfinches
7/50 Melissa Mohr - Holy Shit: A Brief History of Swearing
8/50 George Sanders - Pastoralia
9/50 George Sanders - The Brief and Frightening Reign of Phil


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 23, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*7/30 Sol Yurick - Metatron*


----------



## Voley (Feb 23, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> 7/50 Melissa Mohr - Holy Shit: A Brief History of Swearing


Like the sound of that and my library has it, thanks for that.


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 23, 2018)

Voley said:


> Like the sound of that and my library has it, thanks for that.



I thought it looked like it'd be fun - but there's far more too it than that. Highly recommended.


----------



## Voley (Feb 23, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> I thought it looked like it'd be fun - but there's far more too it than that. Highly recommended.


Yeah I had a look at the first few chapters on the Goodreads site and it looks like its a pretty thorough investigation into a humorous topic. I love  those ancient curses, too. Really inventive. The Romans were good value. Shakespeare has some incredible ones.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> 3/50 john burningham, "cannonball simp"


4/50 harold lamb, "warriors of the steppes"


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 24, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 25, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
*5/25. The Tenant of Wildfell Hall - Anne Brontë.*


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 25, 2018)

kropotkin said:


> 12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker



That's in my in-pile. How was it?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 25, 2018)

1/39  High/Perchard (Eds) - The Deindustrialized World
2/39  Jameson, Fredric - Postmodernism, or, the cultural logic of late capitalism
3/39  Gest, Justin - The new minority: White working class poliics in an age of immigration and inequality
4/39  Hall, David - Working Lives: the forgotten voices of Britain's post war working class
5/39 Katznelson, Ira - City Trenches: Urban politics and the patterning of class in the US
6/39 Goodhart, David - The Road to Somewhere: the New Tribes Shaping British Politics 
7/39 Dudley, Kathryn - The End of the Line: Lost Jobs, New Lives in Postindustrial America


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 25, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> That's in my in-pile. How was it?


Good- very readable and educative. Not overly technical but seems to discuss lots of important research in the topic area. I'm spending more time in bed now.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 26, 2018)

1/25 This Perfect Day - Ira Levin
2/25 Southern Cross The Dog - Bill Cheng
3/25 The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford - Ron Hansen


----------



## iona (Feb 26, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for the Stars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
7/25 The Crossing Places - Elly Griffiths
8/25 The Janus Stone - Elly Griffiths
9/25 The House at Sea's End - Elly Griffiths
10/25 King Rat - China Miéville
11/25 A Dance with Dragons: Dreams and Dust - George R. R. Martin
12/25 A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast - George R. R. Martin
13/25 Darkness at Noon - Arthur Koestler
14/25 Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
15/25 MaddAddam - Margaret Atwood
16/25 The Woman in Blue - Elly Griffiths


----------



## ringo (Feb 26, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson


----------



## nogojones (Feb 27, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement

*6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep*


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 27, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
*
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 27, 2018)

1/40 Mark Greif - Against Everything
2/40 Richard Morgan - Altered Carbon
3/40 Michele Wallace - Invisibility Blues
4/40 Connie Willis - Blackout
5/40 Kathleen Taylor - Brainwashing: The Science of Thought Control
6/40 Margaret Atwood - Payback: Debt and the Shadow Side of Wealth
7/40 Usrula K le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea

8/40 Naomi Alderman - The Power
9/40 R. D. Laing - The Politics of Experience and the Bird of Paradise


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 27, 2018)

1/19 - Mark Kermode - The Good, The Bad and the Multiplex
2/19 - Mark Kermode - It's Only a Movie
3/19 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job
*4/19 - William Goldman - The Big Picture: Who Killed Hollywood and Other Essays
5/19 - Jah Wobble - Memoirs of a Geezer*


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 27, 2018)

kropotkin said:


> Good- very readable and educative. Not overly technical but seems to discuss lots of important research in the topic area. I'm spending more time in bed now.



So I've read a couple of interviews and articles re: this - will I get much more from reading the book?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn

****************************************
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)

41. Stung With Love: Poems & Fragments Of Sappho - Sappho
42. Selected Poems - John Clare
43. The Age Of Revolution 1789-1848 - Eric Hobsbawm

Hobsbawm's political position is clear and unapologetic, but is hampered by his writing style - too often dull and repetitive.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 28, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)

7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 28, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*8/30 p.m. - bolo'bolo*


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2018)

1/30 The Bottom Corner - Nige Tassell
2/30 Long Road From Jarrow - Stuart Maconie
3/30 Withnail And I - Bruce Robinson
4/30 Tschick - Wolfgang Herndorff
5/30 Lonely Boy: Tales From A Sex Pistol – Steve Jones
6/30 Ruth And Martin's Album Club - Martin Fitzgerald​7/30 Bill Bailey's Remarkable Guide To British Birds. 

Read this for a few reasons. 1. One of my challenges this year is to read about a topic I know nothing about. 2. When I’m walking I often find myself looking at something winged and wondering what it is. 3. Bill Bailey is ace. I really enjoyed it – he writes about wrens with the sort of enthusiasm most people reserve for their children, his drawings are suitably daft and there are asides where motorway services are described as “cathedrals of despair.” If that sounds like your sort of thing, you’ll like this. I might actually know what I’m looking at next time I see something large, white and diving at the sea when I’m in the The Isles Of Scilly.


----------



## ringo (Mar 1, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 2, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
*
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo*


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 3, 2018)

1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy
2. Susan Cooper - The Dark Is Rising
3. Naoki Higashida - The Reason I Jump
4. Jon Ronson - The Men Who Stare At Goats

5. Sarah Perry - After Me Comes The Flood. A novel so shockingly teenage in its attempt to be literary that it made me cross. Unconvincing people, doing not very much, in an unconvincing setting, all leading to a tired and unconvincing denouement.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 3, 2018)

BoatieBird I missed your post about Reservoir 13 - really glad you enjoyed it too, and interesting to think of it in light of the above - how a book with a mystery and a reservoir can be amazing rather than infuriating!


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 3, 2018)

I was also bemused by After Me Comes the Flood May Kasahara, especially after reading The Essex Serpent, which I loved.
Teenage is a good way to describe it.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 3, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright


Reading a bit slower this mobth, but in my defence I had a major job interview to prepare fo, and then celebrations to recover from since!


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 3, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> I was also bemused by After Me Comes the Flood May Kasahara, especially after reading The Essex Serpent, which I loved.
> Teenage is a good way to describe it.



Good to know that the Essex Serpent might still be worth a go - that was the one I was more interested in.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 3, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
*
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 3, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*9/30 Elizabeth Carola - Hot and other stories*

OK-ish short stories set in noughties Hackney with inevitable activists, finance workers and people living on canal boats.

*10/30 Jean Richards - I Haven't Had So Much Fun Since My Leg Fell Off: The North London Civil Servants Strike 1987/88*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 3, 2018)

44. Two Treatises Of Government - John Locke
45. Oedipus Rex - Sophocles (Re-read)


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 4, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
*
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons*


----------



## Voley (Mar 4, 2018)

That book about swearing's fucking great billy_bob, ta for that.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2018)

1/19 - Mark Kermode - The Good, The Bad and the Multiplex
2/19 - Mark Kermode - It's Only a Movie
3/19 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job
4/19 - William Goldman - The Big Picture: Who Killed Hollywood and Other Essays
5/19 - Jah Wobble - Memoirs of a Geezer
*6/19 - Carrie Fisher - Wishing Drinking*


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 4, 2018)

Voley said:


> That book about swearing's fucking great billy_bob, ta for that.



Isn't it? Best book I' ve read in a good while, and all the better because I had few expectations about it - just picked it up using an online discount I get because of my line of work.

10/50 Colson Whitehead - The Underground Railroad
11/50 Henry Marsh - Do No Harm: Stories of Life, Death and Brain Surgery

(Also both very good - I'm having a good run at the moment)


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 5, 2018)

17  - Perry Anderson: The Merciless Laboratory of History - Gregory Elliott 
18 - Hobsbawm: Histories and Politics - Gregory Elliott 
19 - Out of Apathy: Voices of the New Left Thirty Years on  - Seth Moglen and Adam Steinhouse


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 5, 2018)

46. Oedipus At Colonus - Sophocles (Re-read) 
47. The 18th Brumaire Of Louis Bonaparte - Marx (Re-read)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2018)

1/19 - Mark Kermode - The Good, The Bad and the Multiplex
2/19 - Mark Kermode - It's Only a Movie
3/19 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job
4/19 - William Goldman - The Big Picture: Who Killed Hollywood and Other Essays
5/19 - Jah Wobble - Memoirs of a Geezer
6/19 - Carrie Fisher - Wishing Drinking
*7/19 - Alan Bennett - The Lady in the Van*


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 5, 2018)

1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy
2. Susan Cooper - The Dark Is Rising
3. Naoki Higashida - The Reason I Jump
4. Jon Ronson - The Men Who Stare At Goats
5. Sarah Perry - After Me Comes The Flood

6. Joss Whedon and lots of others - Buffy the Vampire Slayer S8 omnibus vol.1. Absolutely wonderful to be back with the gang <happy sigh>


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 6, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
*
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 6, 2018)

48. Common Sense - Thomas Paine


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn

********
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn & Kyle Mills


----------



## Lorca (Mar 7, 2018)

I just bought David Keenan's 'England's Hidden Reverse - A Secret History of the Esoteric Underground' for a fiver off ebay (it's usually quite expensive)! It's broadly about the history of the bands Coil, Current 93 and Nurse With Wound. I'm looking forward immensely to reading it, though it's a hefty tome, flicking through it already looks fascinating.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn & Kyle Mills

*********
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements


----------



## Me76 (Mar 7, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo


7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen - enjoyed and hated this in equal measure. All the characters are total dicks, but you want to know what happens to them.  Crap ending though.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 7, 2018)

1/39 High/Perchard (Eds) - The Deindustrialized World;
2/39 Jameson, Fredric - Postmodernism, or, the cultural logic of late capitalism;
3/39 Gest, Justin - The new minority: White working class poliics in an age of immigration and inequality;
4/39 Hall, David - Working Lives: the forgotten voices of Britain's post war working class;
5/39 Katznelson, Ira - City Trenches: Urban politics and the patterning of class in the US;
6/39 Goodhart, David - The Road to Somewhere: the New Tribes Shaping British Politics;
7/39 Dudley, Kathryn - The End of the Line: Lost Jobs, New Lives in Postindustrial America;
8/39 Spencer, K (& others) - Crisis in the Industrial Heartland: A Study of the West Midlands 
9/39 Hall, S - Cultural Representations and Signifying Practises (Culture, Media and Identity)


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 7, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> 19 - Out of Apathy: Voices of the New Left Thirty Years on  - Seth Moglen and Adam Steinhouse



This worth a read? It's on special offer at the Verso website but does it add to our understanding of the new left?


----------



## ringo (Mar 8, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 8, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
*
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done*


----------



## iona (Mar 8, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for the Stars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
7/25 The Crossing Places - Elly Griffiths
8/25 The Janus Stone - Elly Griffiths
9/25 The House at Sea's End - Elly Griffiths
10/25 King Rat - China Miéville
11/25 A Dance with Dragons: Dreams and Dust - George R. R. Martin
12/25 A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast - George R. R. Martin
13/25 Darkness at Noon - Arthur Koestler
14/25 Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
15/25 MaddAddam - Margaret Atwood
16/25 The Woman in Blue - Elly Griffiths
17/25 The Chalk Pit - Elly Griffiths


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 8, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer

8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements

******
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 9, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> 1/25 The Nightmare Stacks by Charles Stross
> 2/25 The Falls: A Luna Story by Ian McDonald
> 3/25 The Delirium Brief by Charles Stross
> 4/25 The Rise and Fall of D.O.D.O by Neal Stephenson and Nicole Galland



5/25 Ghosts of My Life by Mark Fisher
6/25 The Depature (owner series 1) by Neal Asher


----------



## D'wards (Mar 10, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 10, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin


----------



## Dragnet (Mar 10, 2018)

Dragnet said:


> 1/25 - Lanark - Alasdair Gray



2/25 - Anarchism: Arguments For and Against - Albert Meltzer
3/25 - Ghosts Of My Life: Writings on Depression, Hauntology and Lost Futures - Mark Fisher
4/25 - The Power of Women and the Subversion of the Community - Mariarosa Dalla Costa & Selma James 
5/25 - Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life - Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields


----------



## nogojones (Mar 11, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep 

*8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall*


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 11, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
*
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2018)

49. The Counterrevolution: How Our Government Went To War Against Its Own Citizens - Bernard E. Harcourt

This is passionately written but I really expected a great deal more from this, especially given Harcourt's involvement, knowledge, and intellectual engagement with some of the key issues involved. Theoretically it doesn't offer anything new, being a riff on familiar themes that do not greatly build upon or extend the work of key figures - most especially Foucault. There is the odd reference to Butler, Agamben, Arendt and Benjamin, but it is clearly written to appeal to a wide audience.


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 11, 2018)

01/10 - Live by Night by Dennis Lehane
02/10 - The Woodcutter by Reginald Hill
03/10 - A Day in the Bleachers by Arnold Hano
*04/10 - The Forgotten Man by Robert Crais
*


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 11, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders


----------



## D'wards (Mar 12, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend  (reread)


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> *
> 20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me*



Got my (signed) copy but haven't started yet, hopefully it is as wonderful as his others?


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 12, 2018)

marty21 said:


> Got my (signed) copy but haven't started yet, hopefully it is as wonderful as his others?



Yes, just as wonderful as the others


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 12, 2018)

1/25 A Horse Walks Into A Bar by David Grossman
2/25 Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff 
3/25 The Queen of the Tambourine by Jane Gardam
4/25 Stop Walking On Eggshells by Paul T Mason and Randi Kreger
5/25 Everywoman by Jess Phillips.
6/25 Montaigne by Stefan Zweig.


----------



## ringo (Mar 14, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 14, 2018)

I've completely lost my reading mojo by being on strike, all i seem to be able to read is twitter


----------



## districtline (Mar 14, 2018)

Joseph Roth - Confession of a Murderer (1/30)
Günter Grass - Cat and Mouse (2/30)
Peter Schneider - Lenz (3/30)
Joseph Roth - Die Erzählungen (4/30) - a collection of (all) his short stories 

German fiction is the theme of the winter...


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 14, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 15, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> I've completely lost my reading mojo by being on strike, all i seem to be able to read is twitter





It's gone the other way for me!
Except I wasted a day's reading on a second attempt at David Mitchell''s _The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet_ before concluding that I definitely had no interest in finishing it.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 16, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree

9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing

I really enjoyed reading that, I think I'll read more Shakespeare. Haven't tried since A levels.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 16, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
*
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer*


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 17, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2018)

1. "The Last 10 Seconds" - Simon Kernick.
2. "Why Did You Lie" - Yrsa Sigurdardottir
*
3. "The Collini Case" - Ferdinand von Schirach. Interesting, understated exploration of legality*


----------



## gawkrodger (Mar 18, 2018)

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed
3) Mark Fisher - The Weird and the Eerie
4) Kilcullen - Blood Year: Islamic State and the failures of the war on terror
5) JG Ballard - The Drowned World
6) Geoff Manaugh - A Burglar's Guide to the City
*7) Graham - Vertical: The City from Satellites to Bunkers - *Really excellent. His Cities under Siege book is probably the best thing I've read on the 'militarisation' of cities. This is as good. He also has the comedy distinction of being arreseted vandalising cars with polite graffiti whilst in his pants
Jesmond professor Stephen Graham shamed by conviction
*8) Lefebvre - Rhythmanalysis (re-read)*


----------



## Ptolemy (Mar 18, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
*6/25. The Turn of the Screw - Henry James (re-read).
*
I read this years ago for university, but had more or less forgotten the entire plot. Some of the run-on sentences were torturous, but otherwise it was a neat little ghost story.


----------



## ringo (Mar 19, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn


----------



## xenon (Mar 19, 2018)

01/20. Nomad - Alan Partridge
02/20. Leviathan Wakes - James S. A. Corey
03/20. Caliban's War - - James S. A. Corey
04/20. Abaddon's Gate. - James S. A. Corey
05/20. The Hotwells horror and Other Stories. - Chris Halliday, Thomas David Parker, Pete Sutton.
06/20. Cibola Burn. - James S. A. Corey


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills

*******
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 20, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2018)

50. Vanity Fair - Thackery (Re-read)

Reading this again raised the question of Dickens and his writing style and sentimentality.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 20, 2018)

1/20 The Lake of Darkness - Ruth Rendell
2/20 The Face of Tresspass - Ruth Rendell
3/20 A Demon in my View -Ruth Rendell
4/20 Make Death Love Me -Ruth Rendell 
5/20 Dark Corners - Ruth Rendell


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 21, 2018)

51. Henry IV Part One - Shakespeare (Re-read)
52. Society Of Control - Deleuze (Re-read)


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 22, 2018)

01/10 - Live by Night by Dennis Lehane
02/10 - The Woodcutter by Reginald Hill
03/10 - A Day in the Bleachers by Arnold Hano
04/10 - The Forgotten Man by Robert Crais
*05/10 - The Greatest Baseball Stories Ever Told edited by Jeff Silvermann*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 22, 2018)

53. Medea - Euripides


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 22, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
*
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes*


----------



## nogojones (Mar 22, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep 
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall

*10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck

********
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 25, 2018)

1/25 Blood Sympathy by Reginald Hill (Reread)
2/25 Men in White Suits: Liverpool FC in the 1990s - The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
3/25 The Same Man: George Orwell and Evelyn Waugh in Love and War by David Lebedoff
4/25 "I Heard You Paint Houses": Frank "The Irishman" Sheeran & Closing the Case on Jimmy Hoffa by Charles Brandt
5/25 Ruth And Martin's Album Club by Martin Fitzgerald
*
6/25 Murphy's Mob by Michael Saunders*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 25, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*11/30 Emma Goldman - Living My Life *


----------



## D'wards (Mar 25, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 26, 2018)

1/25 A Horse Walks Into A Bar by David Grossman
2/25 Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff
3/25 The Queen of the Tambourine by Jane Gardam
4/25 Stop Walking On Eggshells by Paul T Mason and Randi Kreger
5/25 Everywoman by Jess Phillips.
6/25 Montaigne by Stefan Zweig.
7/25 So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson. Definitely worth a read.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 26, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth


----------



## ringo (Mar 26, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne

*******
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge


----------



## iona (Mar 26, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for the Stars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
7/25 The Crossing Places - Elly Griffiths
8/25 The Janus Stone - Elly Griffiths
9/25 The House at Sea's End - Elly Griffiths
10/25 King Rat - China Miéville
11/25 A Dance with Dragons: Dreams and Dust - George R. R. Martin
12/25 A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast - George R. R. Martin
13/25 Darkness at Noon - Arthur Koestler
14/25 Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
15/25 MaddAddam - Margaret Atwood
16/25 The Woman in Blue - Elly Griffiths
17/25 The Chalk Pit - Elly Griffiths
18/25 A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms - George R. R. Martin
19/25 In the Cold Dark Ground - Stuart MacBride
20/25 Smoke and Mirrors - Elly Griffiths
21/25 Call for the Dead - John le Carré


----------



## Me76 (Mar 28, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman

10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury - can't say I enjoyed this much.  But it's ticked the first of my two classics a year box.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 28, 2018)

1/39 High/Perchard (Eds) - The Deindustrialized World;
2/39 Jameson, Fredric - Postmodernism, or, the cultural logic of late capitalism;
3/39 Gest, Justin - The new minority: White working class poliics in an age of immigration and inequality;
4/39 Hall, David - Working Lives: the forgotten voices of Britain's post war working class;
5/39 Katznelson, Ira - City Trenches: Urban politics and the patterning of class in the US;
6/39 Goodhart, David - The Road to Somewhere: the New Tribes Shaping British Politics;
7/39 Dudley, Kathryn - The End of the Line: Lost Jobs, New Lives in Postindustrial America;
8/39 Spencer, K (& others) - Crisis in the Industrial Heartland: A Study of the West Midlands
9/39 Hall, Stuart - Cultural Representations and Signifying Practises (Culture, Media and Identity)
10/39 - Strangleman, Tim - Work and Society: Sociological Approaches, Themes and Methods 
11/39 - Cowie, Jefferson - Capital Moves: RCA's 70 Year Quest for Cheap Labor
12/39 - Jobson, Richard - Nostalgia and the Post War Labour Party: Prisoners of the Past


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 29, 2018)

53. The Warden - Trollope


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 29, 2018)

12/50 Oliver Sachs - Anthropologist on Mars
13/50 Sara Wheeler - Terra Incognita: Travels in Antarctica


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 29, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck


----------



## iona (Apr 1, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for the Stars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
7/25 The Crossing Places - Elly Griffiths
8/25 The Janus Stone - Elly Griffiths
9/25 The House at Sea's End - Elly Griffiths
10/25 King Rat - China Miéville
11/25 A Dance with Dragons: Dreams and Dust - George R. R. Martin
12/25 A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast - George R. R. Martin
13/25 Darkness at Noon - Arthur Koestler
14/25 Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
15/25 MaddAddam - Margaret Atwood
16/25 The Woman in Blue - Elly Griffiths
17/25 The Chalk Pit - Elly Griffiths
18/25 A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms - George R. R. Martin
19/25 In the Cold Dark Ground - Stuart MacBride
20/25 Smoke and Mirrors - Elly Griffiths
21/25 Call for the Dead - John le Carré
22/25 Norstrilia - Cordwainer Smith


----------



## Ptolemy (Apr 1, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).*
7/25. The Prince - Niccolò Machiavelli.*


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 1, 2018)

1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy
2. Susan Cooper - The Dark Is Rising
3. Naoki Higashida - The Reason I Jump
4. Jon Ronson - The Men Who Stare At Goats
5. Sarah Perry - After Me Comes The Flood
6. Joss Whedon and lots of others - Buffy the Vampire Slayer S8 omnibus vol.1

7. Sarah Hendrickx - Women and Girls with Autism Spectrum Disorder
8. Ellipsis vol.1 (flash fiction lit mag)


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 1, 2018)

1/25 Blood Sympathy by Reginald Hill (Reread)
2/25 Men in White Suits: Liverpool FC in the 1990s - The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
3/25 The Same Man: George Orwell and Evelyn Waugh in Love and War by David Lebedoff
4/25 "I Heard You Paint Houses": Frank "The Irishman" Sheeran & Closing the Case on Jimmy Hoffa by Charles Brandt
5/25 Ruth And Martin's Album Club by Martin Fitzgerald
6/25 Murphy's Mob by Michael Saunders
*
7/25 It's Not a Runner Bean...: Confessions of a Slightly Successful Comedian by Mark Steel (Reread)*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 1, 2018)

1/40 Mark Greif - Against Everything
2/40 Richard Morgan - Altered Carbon
3/40 Michele Wallace - Invisibility Blues
4/40 Connie Willis - Blackout
5/40 Kathleen Taylor - Brainwashing: The Science of Thought Control
6/40 Margaret Atwood - Payback: Debt and the Shadow Side of Wealth
7/40 Usrula K le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea
8/40 Naomi Alderman - The Power
9/40 R. D. Laing - The Politics of Experience and the Bird of Paradise

10/40 Rebecca Solnit - Wanderlust: A History of Walking
11/40 William Gibson - Pattern Recognition

Still well on track for >50% female writers


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2018)

1. Calling Major Tom - David M. Barnett
2. The Salmon of Doubt - Douglas Adams
3. Going to Sea in a Sieve - Danny Baker
4. Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy (again)
5. NOFX - Jeff Alulis
6. Made in America - Bill Bryson 
7. A Walk in the Woods - Bill Bryson 
8. Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan 
9. Game of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
10. A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin


----------



## Ptolemy (Apr 1, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
*8/25. After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie - Jean Rhys.*


----------



## D'wards (Apr 2, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker


----------



## Voley (Apr 2, 2018)

Ptolemy said:


> *7/25. The Prince - Niccolò Machiavelli.*


Always meant to give that a go and one of my 'rules' this year is to read a classic. Any good?


----------



## Ptolemy (Apr 2, 2018)

Voley said:


> Always meant to give that a go and one of my 'rules' this year is to read a classic. Any good?



It is quite good. It's shorter than you'd expect, and there's debate over what Machiavelli actually meant by what he was writing - was he in favour of despotic princes or free republics? Quite a lot going on, and still applicable to politics today, for better or worse.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 2, 2018)

1. Radclyffe Hall - The Well of Loneliness
2. Carson McCullers - The Ballad of the Sad Cafe
3. Olivia Laing - The Lonely City: Adventures in the Art of Being Alone
4. Albert Camus - A Happy Death 
5. Orlando Figes - A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 
*6. Larry McMurtry - Comanche Moon 
7. Hans Fallada - Alone In Berlin 

*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 3, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 3, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
*
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace*


----------



## nogojones (Apr 3, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep 
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
*
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales*


----------



## D'wards (Apr 3, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge

***************
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton


----------



## iona (Apr 5, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for the Stars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
7/25 The Crossing Places - Elly Griffiths
8/25 The Janus Stone - Elly Griffiths
9/25 The House at Sea's End - Elly Griffiths
10/25 King Rat - China Miéville
11/25 A Dance with Dragons: Dreams and Dust - George R. R. Martin
12/25 A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast - George R. R. Martin
13/25 Darkness at Noon - Arthur Koestler
14/25 Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
15/25 MaddAddam - Margaret Atwood
16/25 The Woman in Blue - Elly Griffiths
17/25 The Chalk Pit - Elly Griffiths
18/25 A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms - George R. R. Martin
19/25 In the Cold Dark Ground - Stuart MacBride
20/25 Smoke and Mirrors - Elly Griffiths
21/25 Call for the Dead - John le Carré
22/25 Norstrilia - Cordwainer Smith
23/25 Now We Are Dead - Stuart MacBride
24/25 The Blood Card - Elly Griffiths


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 5, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 5, 2018)

54. Barchester Towers - Trollope


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 5, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> 1/40 Mark Greif - Against Everything
> 2/40 Richard Morgan - Altered Carbon
> 3/40 Michele Wallace - Invisibility Blues
> 4/40 Connie Willis - Blackout
> ...



Virtue signalling in the highest degree. Pa.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 5, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Virtue signalling in the highest degree. Pa.



Classy choice of thread to try and start some bullshit on.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 6, 2018)

14/50 Bill Bryson - Troublesome Words
15/50 Vera Brosgol - Anya's Ghost
16/50 Jen Lee - Garbage Night


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 6, 2018)

1/25 Blood Sympathy by Reginald Hill (Reread)
2/25 Men in White Suits: Liverpool FC in the 1990s - The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
3/25 The Same Man: George Orwell and Evelyn Waugh in Love and War by David Lebedoff
4/25 "I Heard You Paint Houses": Frank "The Irishman" Sheeran & Closing the Case on Jimmy Hoffa by Charles Brandt
5/25 Ruth And Martin's Album Club by Martin Fitzgerald
6/25 Murphy's Mob by Michael Saunders
7/25 It's Not a Runner Bean...: Confessions of a Slightly Successful Comedian by Mark Steel (Reread)
*
8/25 My British Invasion: The Inside Story on The Yardbirds, The Dave Clark Five, Manfred Mann, Herman's Hermits, The Hollies, The Troggs, The Kinks, The Zombies, and More by Harold Bronson*


----------



## iona (Apr 6, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for the Stars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
7/25 The Crossing Places - Elly Griffiths
8/25 The Janus Stone - Elly Griffiths
9/25 The House at Sea's End - Elly Griffiths
10/25 King Rat - China Miéville
11/25 A Dance with Dragons: Dreams and Dust - George R. R. Martin
12/25 A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast - George R. R. Martin
13/25 Darkness at Noon - Arthur Koestler
14/25 Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
15/25 MaddAddam - Margaret Atwood
16/25 The Woman in Blue - Elly Griffiths
17/25 The Chalk Pit - Elly Griffiths
18/25 A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms - George R. R. Martin
19/25 In the Cold Dark Ground - Stuart MacBride
20/25 Smoke and Mirrors - Elly Griffiths
21/25 Call for the Dead - John le Carré
22/25 Norstrilia - Cordwainer Smith
23/25 Now We Are Dead - Stuart MacBride
24/25 The Blood Card - Elly Griffiths
25/25 A Murder of Quality - John le Carré


----------



## D'wards (Apr 6, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke  (reread)


----------



## D'wards (Apr 8, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 9, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Classy choice of thread to try and start some bullshit on.



The bullshit began with the attempt at virtue signalling - for what reason I wonder? Setting that aside - fuck off - and start reading.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


> The bullshit began with the attempt at virtue signalling - for what reason I wonder? Setting that aside - fuck off - and start reading.


I really wish you would fuck off instead. What a gaping anus you are. 
Frank posted what he read and you tell him to start reading. Get over yourself


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 9, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
*
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2018)

Am almost through Sherlock Holmes (Definitive Collection) on audiobook. Need to work out how many books that is


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2018)

1/19 - Mark Kermode - The Good, The Bad and the Multiplex
2/19 - Mark Kermode - It's Only a Movie
3/19 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job
4/19 - William Goldman - The Big Picture: Who Killed Hollywood and Other Essays
5/19 - Jah Wobble - Memoirs of a Geezer
6/19 - Carrie Fisher - Wishing Drinking
7/19 - Alan Bennett - The Lady in the Van
*8/19 - John Leguizamo - Pimps, Hos, Playa Hatas and All the Rest of My Hollywood Friends*

A refreshingly frank and funny autobiography that really doesn't pull any punches....a great read.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 10, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
*
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills*


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 10, 2018)

1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy
2. Susan Cooper - The Dark Is Rising
3. Naoki Higashida - The Reason I Jump
4. Jon Ronson - The Men Who Stare At Goats
5. Sarah Perry - After Me Comes The Flood
6. Joss Whedon and lots of others - Buffy the Vampire Slayer S8 omnibus vol.1
7. Sarah Hendrickx - Women and Girls with Autism Spectrum Disorder
8. Ellipsis vol.1 (flash fiction lit mag)

9. Clare Bailey and Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet


----------



## yield (Apr 10, 2018)

yield said:


> 1. Half a King by Joe Abercrombie
> 
> 2. The Power by Naomi Alderman
> 
> 3. The Enemy Within: The Secret War Against the Miners by Seumas Milne


4. The Fireman by Joe Hill (Stephen King's son)

5. Doom Patrols: A Theoretical Fiction About Postmodernism by Steven Shaviro

6. Deschooling Society by Ivan Illich (To Hell with Good Intentions)


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 10, 2018)

55. Dr Thorne - Trollope


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 11, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50

13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 13, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*12/30 Rhian E Jones and Eli Davies (eds) - Under My Thumb: Songs That Hate Women and the Women Who Love Them*

A mixed bag anthology of women writing about sexist/misogynistic songs. The good stuff is really good. It is a bit hidebound by the age and background of the contributors, so there is a fair bit about Guns and Roses and Eminem.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 13, 2018)

1/25 This Perfect Day - Ira Levin
2/25 Southern Cross The Dog - Bill Cheng
3/25 - The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
4/24 - Catching Fire - Suzanne Collins

Jeez - I've not read much this year.  I've started quite a few books but haven't stuck with anything.  My 11 year old daughter bought the Hunger Games trilogy in a charity shop the other day.  I stole them to check their appropriateness.  I don't think she's ready for them - but they are certainly page-turners.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 13, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 13, 2018)

1/39 High/Perchard (Eds) - The Deindustrialized World;
2/39 Jameson, Fredric - Postmodernism, or, the cultural logic of late capitalism;
3/39 Gest, Justin - The new minority: White working class poliics in an age of immigration and inequality;
4/39 Hall, David - Working Lives: the forgotten voices of Britain's post war working class;
5/39 Katznelson, Ira - City Trenches: Urban politics and the patterning of class in the US;
6/39 Goodhart, David - The Road to Somewhere: the New Tribes Shaping British Politics;
7/39 Dudley, Kathryn - The End of the Line: Lost Jobs, New Lives in Postindustrial America;
8/39 Spencer, K (& others) - Crisis in the Industrial Heartland: A Study of the West Midlands
9/39 Hall, Stuart - Cultural Representations and Signifying Practises (Culture, Media and Identity)
10/39 - Strangleman, Tim - Work and Society: Sociological Approaches, Themes and Methods 
11/39 - Cowie, Jefferson - Capital Moves: RCA's 70 Year Quest for Cheap Labor
12/39 - Jobson, Richard - Nostalgia and the Post War Labour Party: Prisoners of the Past
13/39 Black/Pemberton/Thane (eds) - Reassessing 1970’s Britain 
14/39 May, Todd -The Moral Theory of Poststructuralism


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 15, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
*
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)*


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 15, 2018)

1/25 A Horse Walks Into A Bar by David Grossman
2/25 Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff
3/25 The Queen of the Tambourine by Jane Gardam
4/25 Stop Walking On Eggshells by Paul T Mason and Randi Kreger
5/25 Everywoman by Jess Phillips.
6/25 Montaigne by Stefan Zweig.
7/25 So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson

8/25 I'll Be Gone In The Dark by Michelle McNamara. Excellent study of the as yet uncaught Golden State Killer / Original Night Stalker. Recommended for true crime fans.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 15, 2018)

1/20 The Lake of Darkness - Ruth Rendell
2/20 The Face of Tresspass - Ruth Rendell
3/20 A Demon in my View -Ruth Rendell
4/20 Make Death Love Me -Ruth Rendell 
5/20 Dark Corners - Ruth Rendell
6/20 One Across, Two Down - Ruth Rendell
7/20 Then She was Gone - Lisa Jewell
8/20 The Girls- Lisa Jewell


----------



## iona (Apr 15, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for the Stars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
7/25 The Crossing Places - Elly Griffiths
8/25 The Janus Stone - Elly Griffiths
9/25 The House at Sea's End - Elly Griffiths
10/25 King Rat - China Miéville
11/25 A Dance with Dragons: Dreams and Dust - George R. R. Martin
12/25 A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast - George R. R. Martin
13/25 Darkness at Noon - Arthur Koestler
14/25 Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
15/25 MaddAddam - Margaret Atwood
16/25 The Woman in Blue - Elly Griffiths
17/25 The Chalk Pit - Elly Griffiths
18/25 A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms - George R. R. Martin
19/25 In the Cold Dark Ground - Stuart MacBride
20/25 Smoke and Mirrors - Elly Griffiths
21/25 Call for the Dead - John le Carré
22/25 Norstrilia - Cordwainer Smith
23/25 Now We Are Dead - Stuart MacBride
24/25 The Blood Card - Elly Griffiths
25/25 A Murder of Quality - John le Carré
26/25 The Dark Angel - Elly Griffiths
27/25 The Ghost Fields - Elly Griffiths


----------



## ringo (Apr 16, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin
13/40 The Scar -  China Miéville


----------



## Ptolemy (Apr 16, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
*9/25. Days of Hope - Jim Allen.
*
A look at the Great War, the General Strike and the limitations of social democracy from a revolutionary left perspective. It really helped me fill the gaps of my knowledge about the early Labour Party.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 16, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo

14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 17, 2018)

ringo said:


> 1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
> 2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
> 3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
> 4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
> ...



How did you find The Scar?

I've just started it having recently finished Perdido Street Station, which I really enjoyed.


----------



## ringo (Apr 17, 2018)

shifting gears said:


> How did you find The Scar?
> 
> I've just started it having recently finished Perdido Street Station, which I really enjoyed.


Not quite as good as PSS, but a great read. I found the ending really disappointing though. Hope that doesn't put you off, hopefully it was just me and others who have read it will jump on and tell you I'm wrong and how great it is


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton

*********

19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2018)

1/60 Michael Gillard & Laurie Flynn - Untouchables: Dirty Cops, Bent Justice & Racism in Scotland Yard
)
2/60 Ted Hughes - Crow: From The Life And Songs Of The Crow
3/60 Max Porter - Grief Is The Thing With Feathers
4/60 Mark Frost - The Secret History Of Twin Peaks - A Novel
5/60 JD Vance - Hillbilly Elegy
(unfinished) Joe Hill - N0SF3R2
6/60 John Douglas & Mark Olshaker - Mindhunter: Inside The FBI's Elite Serial Crime Unit
7/ Paul Kalanithi - When Breath Becomes Air


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 17, 2018)

1. Radclyffe Hall - The Well of Loneliness
2. Carson McCullers - The Ballad of the Sad Cafe
3. Olivia Laing - The Lonely City: Adventures in the Art of Being Alone
4. Albert Camus - A Happy Death 
5. Orlando Figes - A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 
6. Larry McMurtry - Comanche Moon 
7. Hans Fallada - Alone In Berlin 
*8. Dannie Abse - Ash on a Young Man's Sleeve*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 18, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory

15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches


----------



## ringo (Apr 20, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin
13/40 The Scar -  China Miéville
14/40 Madonna In A Fur Coat -  Sabahattin Ali


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 20, 2018)

56. 12 Rules For Life: An Antidote To Chaos - Jordan Peterson

This is, apparently, the result of many years of study and deep contemplation. Yet why does it read as a muddles mess dressed up as folksy wisdom? Why, despite this alleged effort, does Peterson so obviously appear to have misunderstood the literature he claims to have read?

In short. It's rubbish. And he needs to read more deeply.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 20, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches

16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 20, 2018)

57. Hamlet (Q2 1604) - Shakespeare

Just to add - this is by way of a 3rd edition Arden - which reads as shockingly populist in comparison to the 2nd edition.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 21, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman 
*4/25 Untold Stories - Alan Bennett*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2018)

1. "The Last 10 Seconds" - Simon Kernick.
2. "Why Did You Lie" - Yrsa Sigurdardottir
3. "The Collini Case" - Ferdinand Von Schirach

*4 "Kill the Father" - Sandrone Dazieri. Slightly turgid but interesting Italian thriller*


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 22, 2018)

1/50 Christopher Moore - Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal
2/50 László Krasznahorkai - Satantango
3/50 Dennis Baron - A Better Pencil: Readers, Writers and the Digital Revolution
4/50 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
5/50 Mark Twain - Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
6/50 Matt Sewell - A Charm of Goldfinches
7/50 Melissa Mohr - Holy Shit: A Brief History of Swearing
8/50 George Sanders - Pastoralia
9/50 George Sanders - The Brief and Frightening Reign of Phil
10/50 Colson Whitehead - The Underground Railroad
11/50 Henry Marsh - Do No Harm: Stories of Life, Death and Brain Surgery
12/50 Oliver Sachs - Anthropologist on Mars
13/50 Sara Wheeler - Terra Incognita: Travels in Antarctica
14/50 Bill Bryson - Troublesome Words
15/50 Vera Brosgol - Anya's Ghost
16/50 Jen Lee - Garbage Night
17/50 George Sanders - In Persuasion Nation
18/50 Roger Cohen - The Girl from Human Street


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 22, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!

17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 22, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
*
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears*


----------



## 8115 (Apr 22, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman
4/25 Untold Stories - Alan Bennett 
*5/25 The Private Life of Mrs Sharma - Ratika Kapur*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 22, 2018)

1. Radclyffe Hall - The Well of Loneliness
2. Carson McCullers - The Ballad of the Sad Cafe
3. Olivia Laing - The Lonely City: Adventures in the Art of Being Alone
4. Albert Camus - A Happy Death 
5. Orlando Figes - A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 
6. Larry McMurtry - Comanche Moon 
7. Hans Fallada - Alone In Berlin 
8. Dannie Abse - Ash on a Young Man's Sleeve
9. *Eduardo Galeano - Open Veins of Latin America 
*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 23, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves

****************

20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 24, 2018)

1/40 Mark Greif - Against Everything
2/40 Richard Morgan - Altered Carbon
3/40 Michele Wallace - Invisibility Blues
4/40 Connie Willis - Blackout
5/40 Kathleen Taylor - Brainwashing: The Science of Thought Control
6/40 Margaret Atwood - Payback: Debt and the Shadow Side of Wealth
7/40 Usrula K le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea
8/40 Naomi Alderman - The Power
9/40 R. D. Laing - The Politics of Experience and the Bird of Paradise
10/40 Rebecca Solnit - Wanderlust: A History of Walking
11/40 William Gibson - Pattern Recognition

12/40 Barbara & Karen Fields - Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life
13/40 Laura James - Odd Girl Out: An Autistic Woman in a Neuroptypical World

Thanks to danny la rouge for recommending the Fields' book.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 24, 2018)

58. Sir Gawain & The Green Knight - Anon


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin
13/40 The Scar -  China Miéville
14/40 Madonna In A Fur Coat -  Sabahattin Ali
15/40 Avoidant - Jeb Kinnison


----------



## elbows (Apr 25, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> 8/25 I'll Be Gone In The Dark by Michelle McNamara. Excellent study of the as yet uncaught Golden State Killer / Original Night Stalker. Recommended for true crime fans.



Apparently caught, and a former police officer.

Ex-officer arrested in serial killer case


----------



## 8115 (Apr 25, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman
4/25 Untold Stories - Alan Bennett
5/25 The Private Life of Mrs Sharma - Ratika Kapur
*6/25 This Book Will Save Your Life - A.M. Homes*


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 26, 2018)

elbows said:


> Apparently caught, and a former police officer.
> 
> Ex-officer arrested in serial killer case



I KNOW! Good job I worked a half day yesterday so I could spend my time lost on the true crime internet.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 27, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker


----------



## Signal 11 (Apr 27, 2018)

1/10 - Lonely Boy: Tales from a Sex Pistol - Steve Jones
2/10 - The Will To Change: Men, Masculinity and Love - Bell Hooks
3/10 - Capital vol. 2 - Karl Marx


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 27, 2018)

59. The Tempest - Shakespeare
60. Theses on the Philosophy of History - Walter Benjamin


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> 4/50 harold lamb, "warriors of the steppes"


5/50 lee child, midnight line
6/50 michael moorcock, von bek


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2018)

apols for new reading fail pubg. help


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2018)

20 - Class Notes: Posing as Politics and Other Thoughts on the American Scene  - Adolph Reed
21 - Stirrings in the Jug: Black Politics in the Post-Segregation Era - Adolph Reed
22 - The Jesse Jackson Phenomenon: The Crisis of Purpose in Afro-American Politics - Adolph Reed
23 - Europe Didn't Work: Why We Left and How to Get the Best from Brexit - Dan Atkinson and Larry Elliott
24 - Why I Am Not a Feminist: A Feminist Manifesto  - Jessa Crispin
25 - A History of Judaism - Martin Goodman


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 27, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> apols for new reading fail pubg. help



Are you okay?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2018)

fuck off


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 27, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> 20 - Class Notes: Posing as Politics and Other Thoughts on the American Scene  - Adolph Reed



Is this as good as his articles? I've never read a book of his


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2018)

gawkrodger said:


> Is this as good as his articles? I've never read a book of his


Yes. 100% directed fire.


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 27, 2018)

Haven't been reading as much as I would like as I've been on holiday and busy with work

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed
3) Mark Fisher - The Weird and the Eerie
4) Kilcullen - Blood Year: Islamic State and the failures of the war on terror
5) JG Ballard - The Drowned World
6) Geoff Manaugh - A Burglar's Guide to the City
7) Graham - Vertical: The City from Satellites to Bunkers* - *Really excellent. His Cities under Siege book is probably the best thing I've read on the 'militarisation' of cities. This is as good. He also has the comedy distinction of being arreseted vandalising cars with polite graffiti whilst in his pants
Jesmond professor Stephen Graham shamed by conviction
8) Lefebvre - Rhythmanalysis (re-read)
*9) Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
10) Zizek - First as tragedy, then as farce
11) Deutsch/Kuhn - Antifascism, Sports, Sobriety: Forging a militant working-class culture: Selected writings by Julius Deutsch
12) Dyer-Witheford - Cyber-Proletariat - *this is really excellent. Will have to go back and re-read CyberMarx I enjoyed this so much. Chapter 2 has some of the best short explanation of key marxist ideas I think I've ever read


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 28, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history

18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies


----------



## nogojones (Apr 28, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep 
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales
*
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Science*


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 28, 2018)

1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy
2. Susan Cooper - The Dark Is Rising
3. Naoki Higashida - The Reason I Jump
4. Jon Ronson - The Men Who Stare At Goats
5. Sarah Perry - After Me Comes The Flood
6. Joss Whedon and lots of others - Buffy the Vampire Slayer S8 omnibus vol.1
7. Sarah Hendrickx - Women and Girls with Autism Spectrum Disorder
8. Ellipsis vol.1 (flash fiction lit mag)
9. Clare Bailey and Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet

10. Rupert Thomson - This Party's Got To Stop. Reliably beautiful, funny and intriguing as all his books are, but with so many added layers of resonance for me. I cried lots. It is wonderful.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 29, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman
4/25 Untold Stories - Alan Bennett
5/25 The Private Life of Mrs Sharma - Ratika Kapur
6/25 This Book Will Save Your Life - A.M. Homes
*7/25 Eat Up! - Ruby Tandoh *


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 30, 2018)

1/25 A Horse Walks Into A Bar by David Grossman
2/25 Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff
3/25 The Queen of the Tambourine by Jane Gardam
4/25 Stop Walking On Eggshells by Paul T Mason and Randi Kreger
5/25 Everywoman by Jess Phillips.
6/25 Montaigne by Stefan Zweig.
7/25 So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
8/25 I'll Be Gone In The Dark by Michelle McNamara. 

9/25 The Mermaids Singing by Val McDermid


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 1, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies

19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep

A bit patchy, I think old Pat does comics better than prose, but darkly funny and I enjoyed it enough to put book 2 on my reading list.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 1, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep

20/30 Edward Lear  - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)


----------



## iona (May 1, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for the Stars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
7/25 The Crossing Places - Elly Griffiths
8/25 The Janus Stone - Elly Griffiths
9/25 The House at Sea's End - Elly Griffiths
10/25 King Rat - China Miéville
11/25 A Dance with Dragons: Dreams and Dust - George R. R. Martin
12/25 A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast - George R. R. Martin
13/25 Darkness at Noon - Arthur Koestler
14/25 Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
15/25 MaddAddam - Margaret Atwood
16/25 The Woman in Blue - Elly Griffiths
17/25 The Chalk Pit - Elly Griffiths
18/25 A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms - George R. R. Martin
19/25 In the Cold Dark Ground - Stuart MacBride
20/25 Smoke and Mirrors - Elly Griffiths
21/25 Call for the Dead - John le Carré
22/25 Norstrilia - Cordwainer Smith
23/25 Now We Are Dead - Stuart MacBride
24/25 The Blood Card - Elly Griffiths
25/25 A Murder of Quality - John le Carré
26/25 The Dark Angel - Elly Griffiths
27/25 The Ghost Fields - Elly Griffiths
28/25 Never Somewhere Else - Alex Gray


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 2, 2018)

1/19 - Mark Kermode - The Good, The Bad and the Multiplex
2/19 - Mark Kermode - It's Only a Movie
3/19 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job
4/19 - William Goldman - The Big Picture: Who Killed Hollywood and Other Essays
5/19 - Jah Wobble - Memoirs of a Geezer
6/19 - Carrie Fisher - Wishing Drinking
7/19 - Alan Bennett - The Lady in the Van
8/19 - John Leguizamo - Pimps, Hos, Playa Hatas and All the Rest of My Hollywood Friends
*9/19 - Viv Albertine - Clothes, Clothes, Clothes. Music, Music, Music. Boys, Boys, Boys* (best read of my year so far)
*10/19 - Roger Ebert - A Kiss is Still a Kiss* (I wasn't prepared for how great the writing in this is)


----------



## Plumdaff (May 2, 2018)

1/25 A Horse Walks Into A Bar by David Grossman
2/25 Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff
3/25 The Queen of the Tambourine by Jane Gardam
4/25 Stop Walking On Eggshells by Paul T Mason and Randi Kreger
5/25 Everywoman by Jess Phillips.
6/25 Montaigne by Stefan Zweig.
7/25 So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
8/25 I'll Be Gone In The Dark by Michelle McNamara.
9/25 The Mermaids Singing by Val McDermid

10/25 The Wire in the Blood by Val McDermid


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 3, 2018)

1/39 High/Perchard (Eds) - The Deindustrialized World;
2/39 Jameson, Fredric - Postmodernism, or, the cultural logic of late capitalism;
3/39 Gest, Justin - The new minority: White working class poliics in an age of immigration and inequality;
4/39 Hall, David - Working Lives: the forgotten voices of Britain's post war working class;
5/39 Katznelson, Ira - City Trenches: Urban politics and the patterning of class in the US;
6/39 Goodhart, David - The Road to Somewhere: the New Tribes Shaping British Politics;
7/39 Dudley, Kathryn - The End of the Line: Lost Jobs, New Lives in Postindustrial America;
8/39 Spencer, K (& others) - Crisis in the Industrial Heartland: A Study of the West Midlands
9/39 Hall, Stuart - Cultural Representations and Signifying Practises (Culture, Media and Identity)
10/39 - Strangleman, Tim - Work and Society: Sociological Approaches, Themes and Methods
11/39 - Cowie, Jefferson - Capital Moves: RCA's 70 Year Quest for Cheap Labor
12/39 - Jobson, Richard - Nostalgia and the Post War Labour Party: Prisoners of the Past
13/39 Black/Pemberton/Thane (eds) - Reassessing 1970’s Britain
14/39 May, Todd -The Moral Theory of Poststructuralism
15/39 Morley, Paul - The North
16/39 High, Steven - Industrial Sunset
17/39 Hill, Archie - A Cage of Shadows
18/39 Boltanski/Chiapello - The New Spirit of Capitalism


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 3, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)

21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 3, 2018)

61. Dracula - Bram Stoker 

This is an absolute mess. Terrible writing.


----------



## Me76 (May 3, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 3, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG

22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time

Fuck me, that was intense, I read that in two days while off sick. Thanks to whoever recommended it, sorry can't remember who it was?


----------



## districtline (May 4, 2018)

Peter Schneider - "Und wenn wir nur eine Stunde gewinnen..." - Wie ein jüdischer Musiker die Nazi-Jahre überlebte (5/30)
Peter Schneider - Berlin Now (6/30)
Peter Schneider - Couplings (7/30)


----------



## Shirl (May 4, 2018)

1/20 The Lake of Darkness - Ruth Rendell
2/20 The Face of Tresspass - Ruth Rendell
3/20 A Demon in my View -Ruth Rendell
4/20 Make Death Love Me -Ruth Rendell
5/20 Dark Corners - Ruth Rendell
6/20 One Across, Two Down - Ruth Rendell
7/20 Then She was Gone - Lisa Jewell
8/20 The Girls- Lisa Jewell
9/20 A Judgement in Stone - Ruth Rendell
10/20 The Secret House of Death - Ruth Rendell


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 5, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*13/30 Midnight Notes Collective - Midnight Oil: Work, Energy, War, 1973-1992*


----------



## D'wards (May 6, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2018)

1/25 _The Ritual _– Adam Nevill
2/25 _Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries_ - Jon Ronson
3/25 _The Psychopath Test_ - Jon Ronson

4/25 _Going to Sea in a Sieve_ - Danny Baker
5/25 _Around the World in 80 Days_ - Michael Palin
6/25 _Full Circle_ - Michael Palin
7/25 _A Closed and Common Orbit_ - Becky Chambers


----------



## Ptolemy (May 6, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
*10/25. Crime and Punishment - Fyodor Dostoevsky.*


----------



## Ptolemy (May 6, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


> 61. Dracula - Bram Stoker
> 
> This is an absolute mess. Terrible writing.



I'll say. As I recall, the last half of the book is mostly about the heroes repeatedly getting together in a circle and crying as they pledge everlasting devotion to each other. The novel has a great concept that is sloppily executed.


----------



## iona (May 7, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for theStars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
7/25 The Crossing Places - Elly Griffiths
8/25 The Janus Stone - Elly Griffiths
9/25 The House at Sea's End - Elly Griffiths
10/25 King Rat - China Miéville
11/25 A Dance with Dragons: Dreams and Dust - George R. R. Martin
12/25 A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast - George R. R. Martin
13/25 Darkness at Noon - Arthur Koestler
14/25 Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
15/25 MaddAddam - Margaret Atwood
16/25 The Woman in Blue - Elly Griffiths
17/25 The Chalk Pit - Elly Griffiths
18/25 A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms - George R. R. Martin
19/25 In the Cold Dark Ground - Stuart MacBride
20/25 Smoke and Mirrors - Elly Griffiths
21/25 Call for the Dead - John le Carré
22/25 Norstrilia - Cordwainer Smith
23/25 Now We Are Dead - Stuart MacBride
24/25 The Blood Card - Elly Griffiths
25/25 A Murder of Quality - John le Carré
26/25 The Dark Angel - Elly Griffiths
27/25 The Ghost Fields - Elly Griffiths
28/25 Never Somewhere Else - Alex Gray
29/25 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz


----------



## iona (May 7, 2018)

iona said:


> Also, not technically within the remit of the thread but another reading goal is to read at least one article from my "to read" bookmarks each month.



*January: *Some Thoughts on Language in Science Fiction - David I. Masson

*February:* How to Build a Better Future Through Sci-Fi

*March:* LRB · Jackson Lears · What We Don’t Talk about When We Talk about Russian Hacking: #Russiagate

Catching up


----------



## 8115 (May 7, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman
4/25 Untold Stories - Alan Bennett
5/25 The Private Life of Mrs Sharma - Ratika Kapur
6/25 This Book Will Save Your Life - A.M. Homes
7/25 Eat Up! - Ruby Tandoh 
*8/25 Swing Time - Zadie Smith*


----------



## colbhoy (May 7, 2018)

01/10 - Live by Night by Dennis Lehane
02/10 - The Woodcutter by Reginald Hill
03/10 - A Day in the Bleachers by Arnold Hano
04/10 - The Forgotten Man by Robert Crais
05/10 - The Greatest Baseball Stories Ever Told edited by Jeff Silvermann
*06/10 - Fall of Giants by Ken Follett*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 7, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*14/30 Hackney Workers' Educational Association - The Threepenny Doctor: Doctor Jelley of Hackney*


----------



## braindancer (May 8, 2018)

1/25 This Perfect Day - Ira Levin
2/25 Southern Cross The Dog - Bill Cheng
3/25 - The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
4/25 - Catching Fire - Suzanne Collins
5/25 - Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins
6/25 - Web - John Wyndham


----------



## D'wards (May 8, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)


----------



## BoatieBird (May 8, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
*
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)*


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian

************

21/76 The Force - Don Winslow


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow

********
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner


----------



## strung out (May 10, 2018)

1/25 _The Ritual _– Adam Nevill
2/25 _Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries_ - Jon Ronson
3/25 _The Psychopath Test_ - Jon Ronson
4/25 _Going to Sea in a Sieve_ - Danny Baker
5/25 _Around the World in 80 Days_ - Michael Palin
6/25 _Full Circle_ - Michael Palin
7/25 _A Closed and Common Orbit_ - Becky Chambers

8/25 _Improbably Botany_ - Various (short stories anthology)
9/25 _So You've Been Publicly Shamed_ - Jon Ronson


----------



## nogojones (May 10, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Science

*16/40 - Jules Archer - The Plot to Seize the White House* - More of a biog of Smedley Butler than a pure focus on the coup plot
1*7/40 - Carl A. Trocki - Opium, Empire and the Global Political Economy*


----------



## iona (May 10, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for theStars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
7/25 The Crossing Places - Elly Griffiths
8/25 The Janus Stone - Elly Griffiths
9/25 The House at Sea's End - Elly Griffiths
10/25 King Rat - China Miéville
11/25 A Dance with Dragons: Dreams and Dust - George R. R. Martin
12/25 A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast - George R. R. Martin
13/25 Darkness at Noon - Arthur Koestler
14/25 Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
15/25 MaddAddam - Margaret Atwood
16/25 The Woman in Blue - Elly Griffiths
17/25 The Chalk Pit - Elly Griffiths
18/25 A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms - George R. R. Martin
19/25 In the Cold Dark Ground - Stuart MacBride
20/25 Smoke and Mirrors - Elly Griffiths
21/25 Call for the Dead - John le Carré
22/25 Norstrilia - Cordwainer Smith
23/25 Now We Are Dead - Stuart MacBride
24/25 The Blood Card - Elly Griffiths
25/25 A Murder of Quality - John le Carré
26/25 The Dark Angel - Elly Griffiths
27/25 The Ghost Fields - Elly Griffiths
28/25 Never Somewhere Else - Alex Gray
29/25 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
30/25 Bitter Seeds - Ian Tregillis


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 10, 2018)

1/19 - Mark Kermode - The Good, The Bad and the Multiplex
2/19 - Mark Kermode - It's Only a Movie
3/19 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job
4/19 - William Goldman - The Big Picture: Who Killed Hollywood and Other Essays
5/19 - Jah Wobble - Memoirs of a Geezer
6/19 - Carrie Fisher - Wishing Drinking
7/19 - Alan Bennett - The Lady in the Van
8/19 - John Leguizamo - Pimps, Hos, Playa Hatas and All the Rest of My Hollywood Friends
9/19 - Viv Albertine - Clothes, Clothes, Clothes. Music, Music, Music. Boys, Boys, Boys (best read of my year so far)
10/19 - Roger Ebert - A Kiss is Still a Kiss (I wasn't prepared for how great the writing in this is)
*11/19 - Suggs - That Close (like all great Madness tunes, it is full of pathos, chaos, fun, frolics, tears and a cheeky wink....and London town)*


----------



## Voley (May 11, 2018)

1/30 The Bottom Corner - Nige Tassell
2/30 Long Road From Jarrow - Stuart Maconie
3/30 Withnail And I - Bruce Robinson
4/30 Tschick - Wolfgang Herndorff
5/30 Lonely Boy: Tales From A Sex Pistol – Steve Jones
6/30 Ruth And Martin's Album Club - Martin Fitzgerald​7/30 Bill Bailey's Remarkable Guide To British Birds.
8/30 The Last Fighting Tommy - Harry Patch
Rattled through this on a bus journey this afternoon. Up to a couple of years ago, he was the only surviving veteran of the trenches. Very matter of fact when describing abject horror and very moving for that. Worth reading for the chapter on how his first return to Ypres made him agnostic. Lump in throat for me a couple of times reading this.


----------



## Me76 (May 11, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 

looking at this I definitely am not going to make my target this year. But hey, I'm working compressed hours and so although I'm losing lunchtime reading time I'm enjoying a better work life balance.  Not going to stress about it and will adjust next year's target accordingly.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2018)

1. "The Last 10 Seconds" - Simon Kernick.
2. "Why Did You Lie" - Yrsa Sigurdardottir
3. "The Collini Case" - Ferdinand Von Schirach
4. "Kill the Father" - Sandrone Dazieri 
*5. "Revenger" - Alastair Reynolds. Excellent*


----------



## marty21 (May 11, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner

************
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben


----------



## May Kasahara (May 13, 2018)

1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy
2. Susan Cooper - The Dark Is Rising
3. Naoki Higashida - The Reason I Jump
4. Jon Ronson - The Men Who Stare At Goats
5. Sarah Perry - After Me Comes The Flood
6. Joss Whedon and lots of others - Buffy the Vampire Slayer S8 omnibus vol.1
7. Sarah Hendrickx - Women and Girls with Autism Spectrum Disorder
8. Ellipsis vol.1 (flash fiction lit mag)
9. Clare Bailey and Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
10. Rupert Thomson - This Party's Got To Stop

11. Tove Jansson - The Summer Book


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2018)

1/60 Michael Gillard & Laurie Flynn - Untouchables: Dirty Cops, Bent Justice & Racism in Scotland Yard
)
2/60 Ted Hughes - Crow: From The Life And Songs Of The Crow
3/60 Max Porter - Grief Is The Thing With Feathers
4/60 Mark Frost - The Secret History Of Twin Peaks - A Novel
5/60 JD Vance - Hillbilly Elegy
(unfinished) Joe Hill - N0SF3R2
6/60 John Douglas & Mark Olshaker - Mindhunter: Inside The FBI's Elite Serial Crime Unit
7/60 Paul Kalanithi - When Breath Becomes Air
8/60 Brandon Stanton - Humans Of New York 
9/60 John Lloyd & Jon Canter - Afterliff 
10/60 Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth 
11/60 Amy Stewart - Wicked Plants: The Weed That Killed Lincoln's Mothers And Other Botanical Atrocities 
12/60 Julia Samuel - Grief Works


----------



## BoatieBird (May 13, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
*
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 13, 2018)

62. Middlemarch (1871-1872) - George Eliot


----------



## colbhoy (May 14, 2018)

01/10 - Live by Night by Dennis Lehane
02/10 - The Woodcutter by Reginald Hill
03/10 - A Day in the Bleachers by Arnold Hano
04/10 - The Forgotten Man by Robert Crais
05/10 - The Greatest Baseball Stories Ever Told edited by Jeff Silvermann
06/10 - Fall of Giants by Ken Follett
*07/10 - We Are Celtic Supporters by Richard Purden*


----------



## BoatieBird (May 15, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief

*30/65 -  Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet*


----------



## marty21 (May 15, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben

******
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner


----------



## billy_bob (May 15, 2018)

1/50 Christopher Moore - Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal
2/50 László Krasznahorkai - Satantango
3/50 Dennis Baron - A Better Pencil: Readers, Writers and the Digital Revolution
4/50 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
5/50 Mark Twain - Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
6/50 Matt Sewell - A Charm of Goldfinches
7/50 Melissa Mohr - Holy Shit: A Brief History of Swearing
8/50 George Sanders - Pastoralia
9/50 George Sanders - The Brief and Frightening Reign of Phil
10/50 Colson Whitehead - The Underground Railroad
11/50 Henry Marsh - Do No Harm: Stories of Life, Death and Brain Surgery
12/50 Oliver Sachs - Anthropologist on Mars
13/50 Sara Wheeler - Terra Incognita: Travels in Antarctica
14/50 Bill Bryson - Troublesome Words
15/50 Vera Brosgol - Anya's Ghost
16/50 Jen Lee - Garbage Night
17/50 George Sanders - In Persuasion Nation
18/50 Roger Cohen - The Girl from Human Street

19/50 Charles Dickens - Our Mutual Friend*
20/50 Joanathan and Naomi Kuttner - You, Pain Free
21/50 Alan Light - What Happened, Miss Simone?

* I've been reading all of Dickens' novels (except Edwin Drood - I can do without an unfinished mystery story) off and on over the last few years. This is the last one. Not recommended, by the way: vying for last place along with Martin Chuzzlewit.


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner

*******
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner


----------



## gawkrodger (May 17, 2018)

Still far too busy with work

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed
3) Mark Fisher - The Weird and the Eerie
4) Kilcullen - Blood Year: Islamic State and the failures of the war on terror
5) JG Ballard - The Drowned World
6) Geoff Manaugh - A Burglar's Guide to the City
7) Graham - Vertical: The City from Satellites to Bunkers* - *Really excellent. His Cities under Siege book is probably the best thing I've read on the 'militarisation' of cities. This is as good. He also has the comedy distinction of being arreseted vandalising cars with polite graffiti whilst in his pants
Jesmond professor Stephen Graham shamed by conviction
8) Lefebvre - Rhythmanalysis (re-read)
9) Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
10) Zizek - First as tragedy, then as farce
11) Deutsch/Kuhn - Antifascism, Sports, Sobriety: Forging a militant working-class culture: Selected writings by Julius Deutsch
12) Dyer-Witheford - Cyber-Proletariat - this is really excellent. Will have to go back and re-read CyberMarx I enjoyed this so much. Chapter 2 has some of the best short explanation of key marxist ideas I think I've ever read
*13) Hobsbawm & Rudé - Captain Swing*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 18, 2018)

63. The Spanish Tragedy (c. 1592) - Thomas Kyd

Having watched the current production of 'Hamlet' at the Globe in London (which features a fantastic 'comedic' performance by Richard Katz as Polonius) this is always a must read.


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner

******
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner


----------



## Pickman's model (May 18, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> 5/50 lee child, midnight line
> 6/50 michael moorcock, von bek


7/50 michael moorcock, the jewel in the skull
8/50 michael moorcock, the mad god's amulet
9/50 michael moorcock, the sword of the dawn
10/50 michael moorcock, the runestaff
11/50 jeffrey tayler, river of white nights: a siberian river odyssey


----------



## iona (May 19, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for theStars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
7/25 The Crossing Places - Elly Griffiths
8/25 The Janus Stone - Elly Griffiths
9/25 The House at Sea's End - Elly Griffiths
10/25 King Rat - China Miéville
11/25 A Dance with Dragons: Dreams and Dust - George R. R. Martin
12/25 A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast - George R. R. Martin
13/25 Darkness at Noon - Arthur Koestler
14/25 Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
15/25 MaddAddam - Margaret Atwood
16/25 The Woman in Blue - Elly Griffiths
17/25 The Chalk Pit - Elly Griffiths
18/25 A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms - George R. R. Martin
19/25 In the Cold Dark Ground - Stuart MacBride
20/25 Smoke and Mirrors - Elly Griffiths
21/25 Call for the Dead - John le Carré
22/25 Norstrilia - Cordwainer Smith
23/25 Now We Are Dead - Stuart MacBride
24/25 The Blood Card - Elly Griffiths
25/25 A Murder of Quality - John le Carré
26/25 The Dark Angel - Elly Griffiths
27/25 The Ghost Fields - Elly Griffiths
28/25 Never Somewhere Else - Alex Gray
29/25 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
30/25 Bitter Seeds - Ian Tregillis
31/25 Blood Song - Anthony Ryan
32/25 Tower Lord - Anthony Ryan


----------



## BoatieBird (May 20, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
*
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh*


----------



## Voley (May 20, 2018)

1/30 The Bottom Corner - Nige Tassell
2/30 Long Road From Jarrow - Stuart Maconie
3/30 Withnail And I - Bruce Robinson
4/30 Tschick - Wolfgang Herndorff
5/30 Lonely Boy: Tales From A Sex Pistol – Steve Jones
6/30 Ruth And Martin's Album Club - Martin Fitzgerald​7/30 Bill Bailey's Remarkable Guide To British Birds.
8/30 The Last Fighting Tommy - Harry Patch

9/30 Holy Shit: A Brief History Of Swearing – Melissa Mohr

A litany of contumelious barratry. And quite fucking wonderful for it.


----------



## gawkrodger (May 20, 2018)

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed
3) Mark Fisher - The Weird and the Eerie
4) Kilcullen - Blood Year: Islamic State and the failures of the war on terror
5) JG Ballard - The Drowned World
6) Geoff Manaugh - A Burglar's Guide to the City
7) Graham - Vertical: The City from Satellites to Bunkers* - *Really excellent. His Cities under Siege book is probably the best thing I've read on the 'militarisation' of cities. This is as good. He also has the comedy distinction of being arreseted vandalising cars with polite graffiti whilst in his pants
Jesmond professor Stephen Graham shamed by conviction
8) Lefebvre - Rhythmanalysis (re-read)
9) Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
10) Zizek - First as tragedy, then as farce
11) Deutsch/Kuhn - Antifascism, Sports, Sobriety: Forging a militant working-class culture: Selected writings by Julius Deutsch
12) Dyer-Witheford - Cyber-Proletariat - this is really excellent. Will have to go back and re-read CyberMarx I enjoyed this so much. Chapter 2 has some of the best short explanation of key marxist ideas I think I've ever read
13) Hobsbawm & Rudé - Captain Swing
*14) Bradley L. Garrett - Explore Everything: Place-Hacking the City - Really enjoyable book about urbex. Tempts me to go clambering into empty buildings again*


----------



## ringo (May 21, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin
13/40 The Scar -  China Miéville
14/40 Madonna In A Fur Coat -  Sabahattin Ali
15/40 Avoidant: How to Love (or Leave) a Dismissive Partner - Jeb Kinnison
16/40 The Missing - Tim Gautreaux


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 22, 2018)

64. 'Tis Pity She's a Whore - John Ford
65. The Alchemist - Ben Jonson
66. Four Quartets - T.S Eliot


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 22, 2018)

3 whole books read since lunchtime on Friday?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 22, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> 3 whole books read since lunchtime on Friday?



Two plays and a poem - this would not be considered challenging on an undergraduate reading list? So why the (apparent) issue?


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner

**********************

27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner


----------



## iona (May 23, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for theStars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
7/25 The Crossing Places - Elly Griffiths
8/25 The Janus Stone - Elly Griffiths
9/25 The House at Sea's End - Elly Griffiths
10/25 King Rat - China Miéville
11/25 A Dance with Dragons: Dreams and Dust - George R. R. Martin
12/25 A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast - George R. R. Martin
13/25 Darkness at Noon - Arthur Koestler
14/25 Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
15/25 MaddAddam - Margaret Atwood
16/25 The Woman in Blue - Elly Griffiths
17/25 The Chalk Pit - Elly Griffiths
18/25 A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms - George R. R. Martin
19/25 In the Cold Dark Ground - Stuart MacBride
20/25 Smoke and Mirrors - Elly Griffiths
21/25 Call for the Dead - John le Carré
22/25 Norstrilia - Cordwainer Smith
23/25 Now We Are Dead - Stuart MacBride
24/25 The Blood Card - Elly Griffiths
25/25 A Murder of Quality - John le Carré
26/25 The Dark Angel - Elly Griffiths
27/25 The Ghost Fields - Elly Griffiths
28/25 Never Somewhere Else - Alex Gray
29/25 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
30/25 Bitter Seeds - Ian Tregillis
31/25 Blood Song - Anthony Ryan
32/25 Tower Lord - Anthony Ryan
33/25 Queen of Fire - Anthony Ryan


----------



## ringo (May 23, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin
13/40 The Scar -  China Miéville
14/40 Madonna In A Fur Coat -  Sabahattin Ali
15/40 Avoidant: How to Love (or Leave) a Dismissive Partner - Jeb Kinnison
16/40 The Missing - Tim Gautreaux
17/40 Rave - Irvine Welsh


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2018)

1/40 Mark Greif - Against Everything
2/40 Richard Morgan - Altered Carbon
3/40 Michele Wallace - Invisibility Blues
4/40 Connie Willis - Blackout
5/40 Kathleen Taylor - Brainwashing: The Science of Thought Control
6/40 Margaret Atwood - Payback: Debt and the Shadow Side of Wealth
7/40 Usrula K le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea
8/40 Naomi Alderman - The Power
9/40 R. D. Laing - The Politics of Experience and the Bird of Paradise
10/40 Rebecca Solnit - Wanderlust: A History of Walking
11/40 William Gibson - Pattern Recognition
12/40 Barbara & Karen Fields - Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life
13/40 Laura James - Odd Girl Out: An Autistic Woman in a Neuroptypical World

14/40 Erik Hazan - First Measures of the Coming Insurrection
15/40 William Gibson - Spook Country
16/40 Carl Sagan - The Demon-Haunted World


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 23, 2018)

67. Philoctetes - Sophocles
68. Ajax - Sophocles (Re-read)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 24, 2018)

1/19 - Mark Kermode - The Good, The Bad and the Multiplex
2/19 - Mark Kermode - It's Only a Movie
3/19 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job
4/19 - William Goldman - The Big Picture: Who Killed Hollywood and Other Essays
5/19 - Jah Wobble - Memoirs of a Geezer
6/19 - Carrie Fisher - Wishing Drinking
7/19 - Alan Bennett - The Lady in the Van
8/19 - John Leguizamo - Pimps, Hos, Playa Hatas and All the Rest of My Hollywood Friends
9/19 - Viv Albertine - Clothes, Clothes, Clothes. Music, Music, Music. Boys, Boys, Boys 
10/19 - Roger Ebert - A Kiss is Still a Kiss 
11/19 - Suggs - That Close 
*12/19 - Mark E. Smith - Renegade* - _laugh a minute diatribe shaped like an autobiography_


----------



## kropotkin (May 24, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck
22. Artemis - Andy Weir
23. Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
24. David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism
25. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks - Rebecca Skloot
26. The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
27. A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James


----------



## Me76 (May 25, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose

19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse - a reread as I was suggesting it for a book club and wanted to know it was good. The book club might not be happening now but this is even better than I remember it.


----------



## yield (May 25, 2018)

yield said:


> 1. Half a King by Joe Abercrombie
> 2. The Power by Naomi Alderman
> 3. The Enemy Within: The Secret War Against the Miners by Seumas Milne
> 4. The Fireman by Joe Hill
> ...


7. We by Yevgeny Zamyatin
8. The Heroes by Joe Abercrombie
9. The Broken Kingdoms (Inheritance trilogy book 2) by Nora K. Jemisin


----------



## Ptolemy (May 26, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
*11/25. Moby-Dick - Herman Melville.*


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> 7/50 michael moorcock, the jewel in the skull
> 8/50 michael moorcock, the mad god's amulet
> 9/50 michael moorcock, the sword of the dawn
> 10/50 michael moorcock, the runestaff
> 11/50 jeffrey tayler, river of white nights: a siberian river odyssey


12/50 john le carré, a legacy of spies


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 26, 2018)

69. The Master Builder - Ibsen
70. Little Eyolf - Ibsen


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2018)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> 12/50 john le carré, a legacy of spies


13/50 how to look for trouble


----------



## gawkrodger (May 27, 2018)

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed
3) Mark Fisher - The Weird and the Eerie
4) Kilcullen - Blood Year: Islamic State and the failures of the war on terror
5) JG Ballard - The Drowned World
6) Geoff Manaugh - A Burglar's Guide to the City
7) Graham - Vertical: The City from Satellites to Bunkers* - *Really excellent. His Cities under Siege book is probably the best thing I've read on the 'militarisation' of cities. This is as good. He also has the comedy distinction of being arreseted vandalising cars with polite graffiti whilst in his pants
Jesmond professor Stephen Graham shamed by conviction
8) Lefebvre - Rhythmanalysis (re-read)
9) Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
10) Zizek - First as tragedy, then as farce
11) Deutsch/Kuhn - Antifascism, Sports, Sobriety: Forging a militant working-class culture: Selected writings by Julius Deutsch
12) Dyer-Witheford - Cyber-Proletariat - this is really excellent. Will have to go back and re-read CyberMarx I enjoyed this so much. Chapter 2 has some of the best short explanation of key marxist ideas I think I've ever read
13) Hobsbawm & Rudé - Captain Swing
14) Bradley L. Garrett - Explore Everything: Place-Hacking the City - Really enjoyable book about urbex. Tempts me to go clambering into empty buildings again
*15) Kristin Ross - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune -  *really highlighted how comparitevly little I know of the Paris Commune. Must read some more around it


----------



## imposs1904 (May 28, 2018)

1/25 Blood Sympathy by Reginald Hill (Reread)
2/25 Men in White Suits: Liverpool FC in the 1990s - The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
3/25 The Same Man: George Orwell and Evelyn Waugh in Love and War by David Lebedoff
4/25 "I Heard You Paint Houses": Frank "The Irishman" Sheeran & Closing the Case on Jimmy Hoffa by Charles Brandt
5/25 Ruth And Martin's Album Club by Martin Fitzgerald
6/25 Murphy's Mob by Michael Saunders
7/25 It's Not a Runner Bean...: Confessions of a Slightly Successful Comedian by Mark Steel (Reread)
8/25 My British Invasion: The Inside Story on The Yardbirds, The Dave Clark Five, Manfred Mann, Herman's Hermits, The Hollies, The Troggs, The Kinks, The Zombies, and More by Harold Bronson
*
9/25 Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay (Reread)*


----------



## BoatieBird (May 28, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
*
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce *


----------



## billy_bob (May 28, 2018)

1/50 Christopher Moore - Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal
2/50 László Krasznahorkai - Satantango
3/50 Dennis Baron - A Better Pencil: Readers, Writers and the Digital Revolution
4/50 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
5/50 Mark Twain - Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
6/50 Matt Sewell - A Charm of Goldfinches
7/50 Melissa Mohr - Holy Shit: A Brief History of Swearing
8/50 George Sanders - Pastoralia
9/50 George Sanders - The Brief and Frightening Reign of Phil
10/50 Colson Whitehead - The Underground Railroad
11/50 Henry Marsh - Do No Harm: Stories of Life, Death and Brain Surgery
12/50 Oliver Sachs - Anthropologist on Mars
13/50 Sara Wheeler - Terra Incognita: Travels in Antarctica
14/50 Bill Bryson - Troublesome Words
15/50 Vera Brosgol - Anya's Ghost
16/50 Jen Lee - Garbage Night
17/50 George Sanders - In Persuasion Nation
18/50 Roger Cohen - The Girl from Human Street
19/50 Charles Dickens - Our Mutual Friend*
20/50 Joanathan and Naomi Kuttner - You, Pain Free
21/50 Alan Light - What Happened, Miss Simone?

22/50 Patric Modiano - The Search Warrant
23/50 Adam Kay - This Is Going to Hurt


----------



## nogojones (May 28, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
16/40 - Jules Archer - The Plot to Seize the White House 
17/40 - Carl A. Trocki - Opium, Empire and the Global Political Economy

*18/40 - Victor Serge - Revolution in Danger
19/40 - Friedrich Nietzsche - Beyond Good and Evil - *A load of drivel


----------



## BoatieBird (May 30, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
*
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2018)

71. When We Dead Awaken - Ibsen
72. John Gabriel Borkman - Ibsen
73. A Doll's House - Ibsen


----------



## kropotkin (May 30, 2018)

yield said:


> 9. The Broken Kingdoms (Inheritance trilogy book 2) by Nora K. Jemisin




How was that? I really enjoyed the first one

Edit: ah sorry! The broken earth trilogy is the one I've started. Wrong one


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 31, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*15/30 Franz Kafka - The Castle*


----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner

***********
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 31, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time

23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)


----------



## yield (Jun 1, 2018)

kropotkin said:


> How was that? I really enjoyed the first one
> 
> Edit: ah sorry! The broken earth trilogy is the one I've started. Wrong one


I'm going to start the Broken Earth trilogy when I've finished the Inheritance series. Heard good things about it.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 1, 2018)

74. Ghosts - Ibsen
75. An Enemy Of The People - Ibsen


----------



## Me76 (Jun 1, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose
19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse 

20/50 The Outsider, Stephen King - he's really back on form here.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2018)

1. "The Last 10 Seconds" - Simon Kernick.
2. "Why Did You Lie" - Yrsa Sigurdardottir
3. "The Collini Case" - Ferdinand Von Schirach
4. "Kill the Father" - Sandrone Dazieri
5. "Revenger" - Alastair Reynolds 

*6. "Touch" - Claire North. Excellent. *


----------



## iona (Jun 3, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for theStars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
7/25 The Crossing Places - Elly Griffiths
8/25 The Janus Stone - Elly Griffiths
9/25 The House at Sea's End - Elly Griffiths
10/25 King Rat - China Miéville
11/25 A Dance with Dragons: Dreams and Dust - George R. R. Martin
12/25 A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast - George R. R. Martin
13/25 Darkness at Noon - Arthur Koestler
14/25 Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
15/25 MaddAddam - Margaret Atwood
16/25 The Woman in Blue - Elly Griffiths
17/25 The Chalk Pit - Elly Griffiths
18/25 A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms - George R. R. Martin
19/25 In the Cold Dark Ground - Stuart MacBride
20/25 Smoke and Mirrors - Elly Griffiths
21/25 Call for the Dead - John le Carré
22/25 Norstrilia - Cordwainer Smith
23/25 Now We Are Dead - Stuart MacBride
24/25 The Blood Card - Elly Griffiths
25/25 A Murder of Quality - John le Carré
26/25 The Dark Angel - Elly Griffiths
27/25 The Ghost Fields - Elly Griffiths
28/25 Never Somewhere Else - Alex Gray
29/25 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
30/25 Bitter Seeds - Ian Tregillis
31/25 Blood Song - Anthony Ryan
32/25 Tower Lord - Anthony Ryan
33/25 Queen of Fire - Anthony Ryan
34/25 The Humans - Matt Haig


----------



## D'wards (Jun 3, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell

*********
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 5, 2018)

1. Radclyffe Hall - The Well of Loneliness
2. Carson McCullers - The Ballad of the Sad Cafe
3. Olivia Laing - The Lonely City: Adventures in the Art of Being Alone
4. Albert Camus - A Happy Death 
5. Orlando Figes - A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 
6. Larry McMurtry - Comanche Moon 
7. Hans Fallada - Alone In Berlin 
8. Dannie Abse - Ash on a Young Man's Sleeve
9. Eduardo Galeano - Open Veins of Latin America 
*10. Lucia Berlin - A Manuel for Cleaning Women
11. E. L. Doctorow - Billy Bathgate *

Last two were both brilliant.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 6, 2018)

1/25 This Perfect Day - Ira Levin
2/25 Southern Cross The Dog - Bill Cheng
3/25 - The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
4/25 - Catching Fire - Suzanne Collins
5/25 - Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins
6/25 - Web - John Wyndham
7/25 - The Gift of Rain - Tan Twang Eng 
8/25 - The Stars My Destination - Alfred Bester


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 7, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)

24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock


----------



## Me76 (Jun 7, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose
19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse 
20/50 The Outsider, Stephen King 

21/50 Carrie Fisher, Wishful Drinking - recommended as a great, quick read for towards the end of the year if anyone needs to meet their numbers.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 7, 2018)

1/25 This Perfect Day - Ira Levin
2/25 Southern Cross The Dog - Bill Cheng
3/25 - The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
4/25 - Catching Fire - Suzanne Collins
5/25 - Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins
6/25 - Web - John Wyndham
7/25 - The Gift of Rain - Tan Twang Eng
8/25 - The Stars My Destination - Alfred Bester
9/25 - The Postman Always Rings Twice -James M Cain


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 7, 2018)

76. Wrong Doing, Truth Telling: The Function of Avowal In Justice - Foucault

Edit to add: if you are interested in Foucault's thought then the interviews included in this publication from 1981 may well be of interest, touching upon the issue of power, activism, the role of the intellectual, subjectivity, and Governmentality.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 9, 2018)

1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy
2. Susan Cooper - The Dark Is Rising
3. Naoki Higashida - The Reason I Jump
4. Jon Ronson - The Men Who Stare At Goats
5. Sarah Perry - After Me Comes The Flood
6. Joss Whedon and lots of others - Buffy the Vampire Slayer S8 omnibus vol.1
7. Sarah Hendrickx - Women and Girls with Autism Spectrum Disorder
8. Ellipsis vol.1 (flash fiction lit mag)
9. Clare Bailey and Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
10. Rupert Thomson - This Party's Got To Stop
11. Tove Jansson - The Summer Book

12. Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem. Fantastic, page-turning, accessibly mind-blowing bonkers sci fi. Looking forward to reading the next two.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 9, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathlesshttps://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1938.Friedrich_Nietzsche
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianityhttps://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1938.Friedrich_Nietzsche
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlemhttps://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1938.Friedrich_Nietzsche
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teethhttps://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1938.Friedrich_Nietzsche
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1938.Friedrich_Nietzsche
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleephttps://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1938.Friedrich_Nietzsche
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Storyhttps://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1938.Friedrich_Nietzsche
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fallhttps://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1938.Friedrich_Nietzsche
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transitionhttps://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1938.Friedrich_Nietzsche
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetryhttps://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1938.Friedrich_Nietzsche
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonapartehttps://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1938.Friedrich_Nietzsche
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Taleshttps://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1938.Friedrich_Nietzsche
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogshttps://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1938.Friedrich_Nietzsche
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Sciencehttps://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1938.Friedrich_Nietzsche
16/40 - Jules Archer - The Plot to Seize the White House 
17/40 - Carl A. Trocki - Opium, Empire and the Global Political Economy
18/40 - Victor Serge - Revolution in Danger
19/40 - Friedrich Nietzsche - Beyond Good and Evil

20/40 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Innocent Erendira
21/40 - Jim Thompson - Bad Boy


----------



## D'wards (Jun 10, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 10, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
*
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
*
I agree Me76, a definite return to form


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2018)

1. "The Last 10 Seconds" - Simon Kernick.
2. "Why Did You Lie" - Yrsa Sigurdardottir
3. "The Collini Case" - Ferdinand Von Schirach
4. "Kill the Father" - Sandrone Dazieri
5. "Revenger" - Alastair Reynolds
6. "Touch" - Claire North

*7. "The Word is Murder" - Anthony Horowitz. I really like Antony Horowitz's writing but this was self indulgent and contained such a massive timeline error, which I just can't believe was not picked up in proof reading or editing, that it kind of ruined what I did enjoy of the book*


----------



## Voley (Jun 11, 2018)

1/30 The Bottom Corner - Nige Tassell
2/30 Long Road From Jarrow - Stuart Maconie
3/30 Withnail And I - Bruce Robinson
4/30 Tschick - Wolfgang Herndorff
5/30 Lonely Boy: Tales From A Sex Pistol – Steve Jones
6/30 Ruth And Martin's Album Club - Martin Fitzgerald​7/30 Bill Bailey's Remarkable Guide To British Birds.
8/30 The Last Fighting Tommy - Harry Patch
9/30 Holy Shit: A Brief History Of Swearing – Melissa Mohr
10/30 Suspicious Minds - Rob Brotherton

A good look at why people believe conspiracy theories. Some stuff I knew already and a lot I didn't. Very good at explaining why people believe the utterly fantastical rather than just dismissing people as crackpots. Worth reading, made me look at it all a bit differently.

Going to struggle to get to 30  this year, I think. I've been a bit busier with other stuff this time around.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2018)

Voley said:


> 1/30 The Bottom Corner - Nige Tassell
> 2/30 Long Road From Jarrow - Stuart Maconie
> 3/30 Withnail And I - Bruce Robinson
> 4/30 Tschick - Wolfgang Herndorff
> ...


Voley have you read Will Storr's The Heretics - it's about CTers, pseudioscience bullshit n that
The Heretics: Adventures with the Enemies of Science by Will Storr – review


----------



## Voley (Jun 11, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Voley have you read Will Storr's The Heretics - it's about CTers, pseudioscience bullshit n that
> The Heretics: Adventures with the Enemies of Science by Will Storr – review


No I haven't but that looks good, too, ta.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross

*******
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain. 

Really enjoyed this , basically a collection of interviews , quotes from notable punks in New York in the 70s , New York Dolls, The Stooges, Television , Blondie,  Patti Smith , plus many others.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 12, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose
19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse 
20/50 The Outsider, Stephen King 
21/50 Carrie Fisher, Wishful Drinking


22/50 Moxie, Jennifer Mathieu - excellent excellent book.  A must read for all young women . And old ones too!!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 12, 2018)

1. Radclyffe Hall - The Well of Loneliness
2. Carson McCullers - The Ballad of the Sad Cafe
3. Olivia Laing - The Lonely City: Adventures in the Art of Being Alone
4. Albert Camus - A Happy Death 
5. Orlando Figes - A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 
6. Larry McMurtry - Comanche Moon 
7. Hans Fallada - Alone In Berlin 
8. Dannie Abse - Ash on a Young Man's Sleeve
9. Eduardo Galeano - Open Veins of Latin America 
10. Lucia Berlin - A Manuel for Cleaning Women
11. E. L. Doctorow - Billy Bathgate 
*12*. *Han Kang - The Vegetarian  *


----------



## marty21 (Jun 12, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.

*******
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis 

Coming from an Irish family , this is all very familiar


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 12, 2018)

26 - Contemporary Trotskyism: Parties, Sects and Social Movements in Britain -  John Kelly
27 - Dangerous Minds: Nietzsche, Heidegger, and the Return of the Far Right - Ronald Beiner
28 - No Future: Punk, Politics and British Youth Culture, 1976–1984 - Matthew Worley
29 -  Atheist Delusions: The Christian Revolution and Its Fashionable Enemies - David Bentley Hart
30 -  Against the grain: The British far left from 1956 - edited by Evan Smith and Matthew Worley
31 - Mistaken Identity: Race and Class in the Age of Trump - Asad Haider
32 - The Experience of God: Being, Consciousness, Bliss - David Bentley Hart
33 - Hate: My Life in the British Far Right -  Matthew Collins (thought i'd read this, but hadn't)
34 - Anti-Nietzsche -  Malcolm Bull
35 - Black Vanguards and Black Gangsters: From Seeds of Discontent to a Declaration of War - Steven R. Cureton
36 - The Walls Have the Floor: Mural Journal, May '68 - Various
37 - Europe’s Fault Lines: Racism and the Rise of the Right -  Liz Fekete
38 - British National Party: Contemporary Perspectives - Edited by Nigel Copsey and Graham Macklin
39 - Bloody Nasty People: The Rise of Britain's Far Right - Daniel Trilling


----------



## colbhoy (Jun 12, 2018)

01/10 - Live by Night by Dennis Lehane
02/10 - The Woodcutter by Reginald Hill
03/10 - A Day in the Bleachers by Arnold Hano
04/10 - The Forgotten Man by Robert Crais
05/10 - The Greatest Baseball Stories Ever Told edited by Jeff Silvermann
06/10 - Fall of Giants by Ken Follett
07/10 - We Are Celtic Supporters by Richard Purden
*08/10 - Living On the Black by John Feinstein*


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 12, 2018)

1/25 A Horse Walks Into A Bar by David Grossman
2/25 Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff
3/25 The Queen of the Tambourine by Jane Gardam
4/25 Stop Walking On Eggshells by Paul T Mason and Randi Kreger
5/25 Everywoman by Jess Phillips.
6/25 Montaigne by Stefan Zweig.
7/25 So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
8/25 I'll Be Gone In The Dark by Michelle McNamara.
9/25 The Mermaids Singing by Val McDermid
10/25 The Wire in the Blood by Val McDermid

11/25 The Trouble With Lichen by John Wyndham


----------



## D'wards (Jun 12, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 13, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
*
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
*
I know you don't really like her Wexford books Shirl, but if you ever read A Sight For Sore Eyes (a non-Wexford), you should follow it up with this one...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
********
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers


----------



## Shirl (Jun 13, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
> 2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
> 3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
> 4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
> ...


Thanks, I haven't read A Sight For Sore Eyes. It's now next on my list and followed by The Vault. I've a feeling I'm going to get through this year having read nothing but Ruth Rendell 

Oh, just noticed I've managed to sneak in two by Lisa Jewell


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 13, 2018)

I've only got 1 more Wexford to go and then I'll have read (or re-read) all 24 of them 
I'll be sad to finish them 

Anyone got any suggestions for another crime series I can work my way through?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers

******
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> I've only got 1 more Wexford to go and then I'll have read (or re-read) all 24 of them
> I'll be sad to finish them
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions for another crime series I can work my way through?


Jo Nesbo , Michael Connelly, Ann Cleeves  (Shetland).


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 13, 2018)

marty21 said:


> Jo Nesbo , Michael Connelly, Ann Cleeves  (Shetland).



I'm considering Michael Connelly's Harry Bosch series


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> I'm considering Michael Connelly's Harry Bosch series


Well worth it


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2018)

1/60 Michael Gillard & Laurie Flynn - Untouchables: Dirty Cops, Bent Justice & Racism in Scotland Yard
)
2/60 Ted Hughes - Crow: From The Life And Songs Of The Crow
3/60 Max Porter - Grief Is The Thing With Feathers
4/60 Mark Frost - The Secret History Of Twin Peaks - A Novel
5/60 JD Vance - Hillbilly Elegy
(unfinished) Joe Hill - N0SF3R2
6/60 John Douglas & Mark Olshaker - Mindhunter: Inside The FBI's Elite Serial Crime Unit
7/60 Paul Kalanithi - When Breath Becomes Air
8/60 Brandon Stanton - Humans Of New York
9/60 John Lloyd & Jon Canter - Afterliff
10/60 Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
11/60 Amy Stewart - Wicked Plants: The Weed That Killed Lincoln's Mothers And Other Botanical Atrocities
12/60 Julia Samuel - Grief Works
13/60 Rene Goscinny & Albert Uderzo - Asterix In Britain
14/60 Judd Apatow - Sick In The Head: Conversations About Life & Comedy
15/60 Emmanuel Carrere - The Adversary: A True Story Of Monstrous Deception
16/60 Darren McGarvey - Poverty Safari
17/60 China Mieville - Three Moments Of An Explosion
18/60 Richard Scott - Soho
19/60 Andrew Hankinson - You Could Do Something Amazing With Your Life (You Are Raoul Moat)
20/60 Jonathan Ames - You Were Never Really Here


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 13, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock

25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 14, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3

26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 14, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold

26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance


----------



## Shirl (Jun 15, 2018)

1/20 The Lake of Darkness - Ruth Rendell
2/20 The Face of Tresspass - Ruth Rendell
3/20 A Demon in my View -Ruth Rendell
4/20 Make Death Love Me -Ruth Rendell
5/20 Dark Corners - Ruth Rendell
6/20 One Across, Two Down - Ruth Rendell
7/20 Then She was Gone - Lisa Jewell
8/20 The Girls- Lisa Jewell
9/20 A Judgement in Stone - Ruth Rendell
10/20 The Secret House of Death - Ruth Rendell
11/20 The Keys to the Street - Ruth Rendell
12/20 Live Flesh


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 17, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
*
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 17, 2018)

1/19 - Mark Kermode - The Good, The Bad and the Multiplex
2/19 - Mark Kermode - It's Only a Movie
3/19 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job
4/19 - William Goldman - The Big Picture: Who Killed Hollywood and Other Essays
5/19 - Jah Wobble - Memoirs of a Geezer
6/19 - Carrie Fisher - Wishing Drinking
7/19 - Alan Bennett - The Lady in the Van
8/19 - John Leguizamo - Pimps, Hos, Playa Hatas and All the Rest of My Hollywood Friends
9/19 - Viv Albertine - Clothes, Clothes, Clothes. Music, Music, Music. Boys, Boys, Boys 
10/19 - Roger Ebert - A Kiss is Still a Kiss 
11/19 - Suggs - That Close 
12/19 - Mark E. Smith - Renegade

*13/19 - Alan Bennett - A Life Like Other People's* - Bennett's usual blend of touching, poignant, cynical and gently humorous storytelling
*14/19 - Charlie Brooker - I Can Make You Hate* - like everything Brooker does there are lots of great thoughts and ideas padded out with endless streams of calculated bile and cynicism...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 17, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*16/30 Dan Hancox - Inner City Pressure: The Story of Grime*


----------



## Me76 (Jun 17, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose
19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse 
20/50 The Outsider, Stephen King 
21/50 Carrie Fisher, Wishful Drinking
22/50 Moxie, Jennifer Mathieu
23/50 The Breakdown, BA Paris


----------



## petee (Jun 18, 2018)

petee said:


> keeping it modest this year, 1 - 9, might actually do it.
> 
> 1: freeman and garety, _paranoia, the psychology of persecutory delusions_
> (2: harvey, _marx, capital, and the madness of economic reason)_



3: gelders sterne, _incident in yorkville_
4: mcphee, _los angeles against the mountains
_
() = didn't finish


----------



## ringo (Jun 18, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin
13/40 The Scar -  China Miéville
14/40 Madonna In A Fur Coat -  Sabahattin Ali
15/40 Avoidant: How to Love (or Leave) a Dismissive Partner - Jeb Kinnison
16/40 The Missing - Tim Gautreaux
17/40 Rave - Irvine Welsh
18/40 Mrs Dalloway - Virginia Woolf


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> 13/50 how to look for trouble


14/50 the fenians were dreadful men: the 1867 rising


----------



## petee (Jun 18, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> 14/50 the fenians were dreadful men: the 1867 rising



available in paperback from $788.29.
https://www.amazon.com/Fenians-Were.../ref=tmm_pap_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------



## braindancer (Jun 18, 2018)

1/25 This Perfect Day - Ira Levin
2/25 Southern Cross The Dog - Bill Cheng
3/25 - The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
4/25 - Catching Fire - Suzanne Collins
5/25 - Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins
6/25 - Web - John Wyndham
7/25 - The Gift of Rain - Tan Twang Eng
8/25 - The Stars My Destination - Alfred Bester
9/25 - The Postman Always Rings Twice -James M Cain
10/25 - Lucky Jim - Kingsley Amis


----------



## D'wards (Jun 18, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)
18/26 - The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 20, 2018)

1/40 Mark Greif - Against Everything
2/40 Richard Morgan - Altered Carbon
3/40 Michele Wallace - Invisibility Blues
4/40 Connie Willis - Blackout
5/40 Kathleen Taylor - Brainwashing: The Science of Thought Control
6/40 Margaret Atwood - Payback: Debt and the Shadow Side of Wealth
7/40 Usrula K le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea
8/40 Naomi Alderman - The Power
9/40 R. D. Laing - The Politics of Experience and the Bird of Paradise
10/40 Rebecca Solnit - Wanderlust: A History of Walking
11/40 William Gibson - Pattern Recognition
12/40 Barbara & Karen Fields - Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life
13/40 Laura James - Odd Girl Out: An Autistic Woman in a Neuroptypical World
14/40 Erik Hazan - First Measures of the Coming Insurrection
15/40 William Gibson - Spook Country
16/40 Carl Sagan - The Demon-Haunted World

17/40 Becky Chambers - A Closed and Common Orbit
18/40 Rebecca Solnit - The Mother of all Questions

Solnit's book, written in 2014 and 2015, unfortunately namechecks both Louis CK and Aziz Ansari as admirable examples of men helping to tackle the endemic abuse of women


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 20, 2018)

Unfortunetly been super busy with work so my book reading has gone down the pan

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed
3) Mark Fisher - The Weird and the Eerie
4) Kilcullen - Blood Year: Islamic State and the failures of the war on terror
5) JG Ballard - The Drowned World
6) Geoff Manaugh - A Burglar's Guide to the City
7) Graham - Vertical: The City from Satellites to Bunkers* - *Really excellent. His Cities under Siege book is probably the best thing I've read on the 'militarisation' of cities. This is as good. He also has the comedy distinction of being arreseted vandalising cars with polite graffiti whilst in his pants
Jesmond professor Stephen Graham shamed by conviction
8) Lefebvre - Rhythmanalysis (re-read)
9) Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
10) Zizek - First as tragedy, then as farce
11) Deutsch/Kuhn - Antifascism, Sports, Sobriety: Forging a militant working-class culture: Selected writings by Julius Deutsch
12) Dyer-Witheford - Cyber-Proletariat - this is really excellent. Will have to go back and re-read CyberMarx I enjoyed this so much. Chapter 2 has some of the best short explanation of key marxist ideas I think I've ever read
13) Hobsbawm & Rudé - Captain Swing
14) Bradley L. Garrett - Explore Everything: Place-Hacking the City - Really enjoyable book about urbex. Tempts me to go clambering into empty buildings again
15) Kristin Ross - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune -  really highlighted how comparitevly little I know of the Paris Commune. Must read some more around it
*16) Lefebvre - Marxist Thought and the City* - one for Lefebvre completists only
*17) Mailer - The Fight* - with the exception of a few dodgy passages, hugely enjoyed this


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 20, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> 31 - Mistaken Identity: Race and Class in the Age of Trump - Asad Haider
> 39 - Bloody Nasty People: The Rise of Britain's Far Right - Daniel Trilling



What were both of these like? I'm expecting the Haider book to be decent, just going off of Viewpoint, and the Trilling has been sitting on my shelf unread for years


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben

*******
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2018)

1/60 Michael Gillard & Laurie Flynn - Untouchables: Dirty Cops, Bent Justice & Racism in Scotland Yard
)
2/60 Ted Hughes - Crow: From The Life And Songs Of The Crow
3/60 Max Porter - Grief Is The Thing With Feathers
4/60 Mark Frost - The Secret History Of Twin Peaks - A Novel
5/60 JD Vance - Hillbilly Elegy
(unfinished) Joe Hill - N0SF3R2
6/60 John Douglas & Mark Olshaker - Mindhunter: Inside The FBI's Elite Serial Crime Unit
7/60 Paul Kalanithi - When Breath Becomes Air
8/60 Brandon Stanton - Humans Of New York
9/60 John Lloyd & Jon Canter - Afterliff
10/60 Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
11/60 Amy Stewart - Wicked Plants: The Weed That Killed Lincoln's Mothers And Other Botanical Atrocities
12/60 Julia Samuel - Grief Works
13/60 Rene Goscinny & Albert Uderzo - Asterix In Britain
14/60 Judd Apatow - Sick In The Head: Conversations About Life & Comedy
15/60 Emmanuel Carrere - The Adversary: A True Story Of Monstrous Deception
16/60 Darren McGarvey - Poverty Safari
17/60 China Mieville - Three Moments Of An Explosion
18/60 Richard Scott - Soho
19/60 Andrew Hankinson - You Could Do Something Amazing With Your Life (You Are Raoul Moat)
20/60 Jonathan Ames - You Were Never Really Here
21/60 Ursula Leguin - The Dispossessed - fucking brilliant sci fi - really made me think and is still making me think. I must try her other books - Left Hand Of Darkness or Lathe Of Heaven to start with (though I also have an unread Earthsea trilogy waiting on my shelves.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 21, 2018)

1/39 High/Perchard (Eds) - The Deindustrialized World;
2/39 Jameson, Fredric - Postmodernism, or, the cultural logic of late capitalism;
3/39 Gest, Justin - The new minority: White working class poliics in an age of immigration and inequality;
4/39 Hall, David - Working Lives: the forgotten voices of Britain's post war working class;
5/39 Katznelson, Ira - City Trenches: Urban politics and the patterning of class in the US;
6/39 Goodhart, David - The Road to Somewhere: the New Tribes Shaping British Politics;
7/39 Dudley, Kathryn - The End of the Line: Lost Jobs, New Lives in Postindustrial America;
8/39 Spencer, K (& others) - Crisis in the Industrial Heartland: A Study of the West Midlands
9/39 Hall, Stuart - Cultural Representations and Signifying Practises (Culture, Media and Identity)
10/39 Strangleman, Tim - Work and Society: Sociological Approaches, Themes and Methods
11/39 Cowie, Jefferson - Capital Moves: RCA's 70 Year Quest for Cheap Labor
12/39 -Jobson, Richard - Nostalgia and the Post War Labour Party: Prisoners of the Past
13/39 Black/Pemberton/Thane (eds) - Reassessing 1970’s Britain
14/39 May, Todd -The Moral Theory of Poststructuralism
15/39 Morley, Paul - The North
16/39 High, Steven - Industrial Sunset
17/39 Hill, Archie - A Cage of Shadows
18/39 Boltanski/Chiapello - The New Spirit of Capitalism 
19/39 Portelli, Alessandro - They Say in Harlan County 
20/39 Portelli, Alessandro - The Battle of Valle Giulia
21/39 Clarke/Critcher/Johnson (eds) - Working Class Culture: Studies in History and Theory 
22/39  Centre for Contemporary Cultural Studies - Making Histories: Studies in History Writing and Politics 
23/39  Hobsbawm, Eric - The Age of Revolution: Europe 1789-1848 
24/39  Fielding, Stephen - The Labour Governments 1964-1970: Labour and Cultural Change 
25/39 Maconie, Stuart - Long March from Jarrow: A Journey through Britain Now and Then
26/39 Scott, Joan - Gender and the Politics of History


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 22, 2018)

1/50 Christopher Moore - Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal
2/50 László Krasznahorkai - Satantango
3/50 Dennis Baron - A Better Pencil: Readers, Writers and the Digital Revolution
4/50 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
5/50 Mark Twain - Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
6/50 Matt Sewell - A Charm of Goldfinches
7/50 Melissa Mohr - Holy Shit: A Brief History of Swearing
8/50 George Sanders - Pastoralia
9/50 George Sanders - The Brief and Frightening Reign of Phil
10/50 Colson Whitehead - The Underground Railroad
11/50 Henry Marsh - Do No Harm: Stories of Life, Death and Brain Surgery
12/50 Oliver Sachs - Anthropologist on Mars
13/50 Sara Wheeler - Terra Incognita: Travels in Antarctica
14/50 Bill Bryson - Troublesome Words
15/50 Vera Brosgol - Anya's Ghost
16/50 Jen Lee - Garbage Night
17/50 George Sanders - In Persuasion Nation
18/50 Roger Cohen - The Girl from Human Street
19/50 Charles Dickens - Our Mutual Friend*
20/50 Joanathan and Naomi Kuttner - You, Pain Free
21/50 Alan Light - What Happened, Miss Simone?
22/50 Patric Modiano - The Search Warrant
23/50 Adam Kay - This Is Going to Hurt

24/50 Annie Proulx - Birdcloud
25/50 Sara Wheeler - The Magnetic North
26/50 Arthur Conan Doyle - The Lost World
27/50 Steven Pinker - The Sense of Style
28/50 Annie Proulx - Heart Songs


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 22, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
*
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale *


----------



## petee (Jun 22, 2018)

petee said:


> 3: gelders sterne, _incident in yorkville_
> 4: mcphee, _los angeles against the mountains_



5: mathiesson, _killing mister watson_


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 22, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance

27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 23, 2018)

1/25 Blood Sympathy by Reginald Hill (Reread)
2/25 Men in White Suits: Liverpool FC in the 1990s - The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
3/25 The Same Man: George Orwell and Evelyn Waugh in Love and War by David Lebedoff
4/25 "I Heard You Paint Houses": Frank "The Irishman" Sheeran & Closing the Case on Jimmy Hoffa by Charles Brandt
5/25 Ruth And Martin's Album Club by Martin Fitzgerald
6/25 Murphy's Mob by Michael Saunders
7/25 It's Not a Runner Bean...: Confessions of a Slightly Successful Comedian by Mark Steel (Reread)
8/25 My British Invasion: The Inside Story on The Yardbirds, The Dave Clark Five, Manfred Mann, Herman's Hermits, The Hollies, The Troggs, The Kinks, The Zombies, and More by Harold Bronson
9/25 Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay (Reread)
*
10/25 Out of the Shadows: The Story of the 1982 England World Cup Team by Gary Jordan*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 23, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
*
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity *


----------



## nogojones (Jun 23, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
16/40 - Jules Archer - The Plot to Seize the White House
17/40 - Carl A. Trocki - Opium, Empire and the Global Political Economy
18/40 - Victor Serge - Revolution in Danger
19/40 - Friedrich Nietzsche - Beyond Good and Evil
20/40 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Innocent Erendira
21/40 - Jim Thompson - Bad Boy

*22/40 - E.T.A. Hoffman - The Life and Opinions of the Tomcat Murr
23/40 - Raymond Postgate - 1848, The Story of a Year*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 24, 2018)

77. The Little Prince - de Saint-Exupery (re-read)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2018)

1. "The Last 10 Seconds" - Simon Kernick.
2. "Why Did You Lie" - Yrsa Sigurdardottir
3. "The Collini Case" - Ferdinand Von Schirach
4. "Kill the Father" - Sandrone Dazieri
5. "Revenger" - Alastair Reynolds
6. "Touch" - Claire North
7. "The Word is Murder" - Anthony Horowitz

*8. "Good News, Bad News" - David Wolstencroft. Frenetic, good in bits but also confusing and disappointing*


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 26, 2018)

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed
3) Mark Fisher - The Weird and the Eerie
4) Kilcullen - Blood Year: Islamic State and the failures of the war on terror
5) JG Ballard - The Drowned World
6) Geoff Manaugh - A Burglar's Guide to the City
7) Graham - Vertical: The City from Satellites to Bunkers* - *Really excellent. His Cities under Siege book is probably the best thing I've read on the 'militarisation' of cities. This is as good. He also has the comedy distinction of being arreseted vandalising cars with polite graffiti whilst in his pants
Jesmond professor Stephen Graham shamed by conviction
8) Lefebvre - Rhythmanalysis (re-read)
9) Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
10) Zizek - First as tragedy, then as farce
11) Deutsch/Kuhn - Antifascism, Sports, Sobriety: Forging a militant working-class culture: Selected writings by Julius Deutsch
12) Dyer-Witheford - Cyber-Proletariat - this is really excellent. Will have to go back and re-read CyberMarx I enjoyed this so much. Chapter 2 has some of the best short explanation of key marxist ideas I think I've ever read
13) Hobsbawm & Rudé - Captain Swing
14) Bradley L. Garrett - Explore Everything: Place-Hacking the City - Really enjoyable book about urbex. Tempts me to go clambering into empty buildings again
15) Kristin Ross - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune -  really highlighted how comparitevly little I know of the Paris Commune. Must read some more around it
16) Lefebvre - Marxist Thought and the City - one for Lefebvre completists only
17) Mailer - The Fight - with the exception of a few dodgy passages, hugely enjoyed this
*18) Mieville - This Census-Taker *- brilliant


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford

***********

35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford


----------



## ringo (Jun 28, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin
13/40 The Scar -  China Miéville
14/40 Madonna In A Fur Coat -  Sabahattin Ali
15/40 Avoidant: How to Love (or Leave) a Dismissive Partner - Jeb Kinnison
16/40 The Missing - Tim Gautreaux
17/40 Rave - Irvine Welsh
18/40 Mrs Dalloway - Virginia Woolf
19/40 Cider With Rosie - Laurie Lee


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 28, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> 14/50 the fenians were dreadful men: the 1867 rising


15/50 two kinds of truth


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 28, 2018)

78. Framley Parsonage - Trollope


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 29, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
*
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine*


----------



## 8115 (Jun 29, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman
4/25 Untold Stories - Alan Bennett
5/25 The Private Life of Mrs Sharma - Ratika Kapur
6/25 This Book Will Save Your Life - A.M. Homes
7/25 Eat Up! - Ruby Tandoh
8/25 Swing Time - Zadie Smith
*9/25 Paula Spencer - Roddy Doyle*


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 29, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
*12/25. The Life of Charlotte Brontë - Elizabeth Gaskell.*


----------



## 8115 (Jul 1, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman
4/25 Untold Stories - Alan Bennett
5/25 The Private Life of Mrs Sharma - Ratika Kapur
6/25 This Book Will Save Your Life - A.M. Homes
7/25 Eat Up! - Ruby Tandoh
8/25 Swing Time - Zadie Smith
9/25 Paula Spencer - Roddy Doyle 
*10/25 Eleanor and Park - Rainbow Rowell *


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 1, 2018)

1/40 Mark Greif - Against Everything
2/40 Richard Morgan - Altered Carbon
3/40 Michele Wallace - Invisibility Blues
4/40 Connie Willis - Blackout
5/40 Kathleen Taylor - Brainwashing: The Science of Thought Control
6/40 Margaret Atwood - Payback: Debt and the Shadow Side of Wealth
7/40 Usrula K le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea
8/40 Naomi Alderman - The Power
9/40 R. D. Laing - The Politics of Experience and the Bird of Paradise
10/40 Rebecca Solnit - Wanderlust: A History of Walking
11/40 William Gibson - Pattern Recognition
12/40 Barbara & Karen Fields - Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life
13/40 Laura James - Odd Girl Out: An Autistic Woman in a Neuroptypical World
14/40 Erik Hazan - First Measures of the Coming Insurrection
15/40 William Gibson - Spook Country
16/40 Carl Sagan - The Demon-Haunted World
17/40 Becky Chambers - A Closed and Common Orbit
18/40 Rebecca Solnit - The Mother of all Questions

19/40 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of the Day
20/40 Shulamith Firestone - The Dialectic of Sex


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 1, 2018)

79. The Small House At Allington - Trollope


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford

*********

36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 3, 2018)

1/25 Blood Sympathy by Reginald Hill (Reread)
2/25 Men in White Suits: Liverpool FC in the 1990s - The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
3/25 The Same Man: George Orwell and Evelyn Waugh in Love and War by David Lebedoff
4/25 "I Heard You Paint Houses": Frank "The Irishman" Sheeran & Closing the Case on Jimmy Hoffa by Charles Brandt
5/25 Ruth And Martin's Album Club by Martin Fitzgerald
6/25 Murphy's Mob by Michael Saunders
7/25 It's Not a Runner Bean...: Confessions of a Slightly Successful Comedian by Mark Steel (Reread)
8/25 My British Invasion: The Inside Story on The Yardbirds, The Dave Clark Five, Manfred Mann, Herman's Hermits, The Hollies, The Troggs, The Kinks, The Zombies, and More by Harold Bronson
9/25 Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay (Reread)
10/25 Out of the Shadows: The Story of the 1982 England World Cup Team by Gary Jordan
*
11/25 The Prisoner of Brenda by Colin Bateman*


----------



## 8115 (Jul 3, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman
4/25 Untold Stories - Alan Bennett
5/25 The Private Life of Mrs Sharma - Ratika Kapur
6/25 This Book Will Save Your Life - A.M. Homes
7/25 Eat Up! - Ruby Tandoh
8/25 Swing Time - Zadie Smith
9/25 Paula Spencer - Roddy Doyle
10/25 Eleanor and Park- Rainbow Rowell 
*11/25 The Circle - Dave Eggers*


----------



## Shirl (Jul 3, 2018)

1/20 The Lake of Darkness - Ruth Rendell
2/20 The Face of Tresspass - Ruth Rendell
3/20 A Demon in my View -Ruth Rendell
4/20 Make Death Love Me -Ruth Rendell
5/20 Dark Corners - Ruth Rendell
6/20 One Across, Two Down - Ruth Rendell
7/20 Then She was Gone - Lisa Jewell
8/20 The Girls- Lisa Jewell
9/20 A Judgement in Stone - Ruth Rendell
10/20 The Secret House of Death - Ruth Rendell
11/20 The Keys to the Street - Ruth Rendell
12/20 Live Flesh
13/20 A sight for Sore Eyes - Ruth Rendell
14/20 The Vault - Ruth Rendell


----------



## Shirl (Jul 3, 2018)

marty21 said:


> Jo Nesbo , Michael Connelly, Ann Cleeves  (Shetland).


Your reply was to BoatieBird but I checked out Jo Nesbo and I've just bought The Bat. Cheers Marty


----------



## petee (Jul 4, 2018)

petee said:


> 5: mathiesson, _killing mister watson_



6: mcphee, _atchafalaya_


----------



## Dragnet (Jul 6, 2018)

Dragnet said:


> 2/25 - Anarchism: Arguments For and Against - Albert Meltzer
> 3/25 - Ghosts Of My Life: Writings on Depression, Hauntology and Lost Futures - Mark Fisher
> 4/25 - The Power of Women and the Subversion of the Community - Mariarosa Dalla Costa & Selma James
> 5/25 - Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life - Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields


6/25 - Identity and Violence - Amartya Sen 
7/25 - This Is Memorial Device - David Keenan
8/25 - Class Notes - Adolph Reed Jr.
9/25 - The Most Radical Gesture - Sadie Plant


----------



## 8115 (Jul 6, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman
4/25 Untold Stories - Alan Bennett
5/25 The Private Life of Mrs Sharma - Ratika Kapur
6/25 This Book Will Save Your Life - A.M. Homes
7/25 Eat Up! - Ruby Tandoh
8/25 Swing Time - Zadie Smith
9/25 Paula Spencer - Roddy Doyle
10/25 Eleanor and Park - Rainbow Rowell
11/25 The Circle - Dave Eggers
*12/25 The Woman Who Walked Into Doors - Roddy Doyle*


----------



## nogojones (Jul 6, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
16/40 - Jules Archer - The Plot to Seize the White House
17/40 - Carl A. Trocki - Opium, Empire and the Global Political Economy
18/40 - Victor Serge - Revolution in Danger
19/40 - Friedrich Nietzsche - Beyond Good and Evil
20/40 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Innocent Erendira
21/40 - Jim Thompson - Bad Boy
22/40 - E.T.A. Hoffman - The Life and Opinions of the Tomcat Murr
23/40 - Raymond Postgate - 1848, The Story of a Year 

*24/40 - Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
25/40 - John Dale - Dark Angel*


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 7, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
*13/25. Military Marxist Regimes in Africa - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. Beyond the Welfare State? - Christopher Pierson.*


----------



## D'wards (Jul 8, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)
18/26 - The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin
19/26 - The Woman who Went to Bed For a Year by Sue Townsend


----------



## ringo (Jul 10, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin
13/40 The Scar -  China Miéville
14/40 Madonna In A Fur Coat -  Sabahattin Ali
15/40 Avoidant: How to Love (or Leave) a Dismissive Partner - Jeb Kinnison
16/40 The Missing - Tim Gautreaux
17/40 Rave - Irvine Welsh
18/40 Mrs Dalloway - Virginia Woolf
19/40 Cider With Rosie - Laurie Lee
20/40 The Secret DJ - Anonymous


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
*********

37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 10, 2018)

1/39 High/Perchard (Eds) - The Deindustrialized World
2/39 Jameson, Fredric - Postmodernism, or, the cultural logic of late capitalism
3/39 Gest, Justin - The new minority: White working class poliics in an age of immigration and inequality
4/39 Hall, David - Working Lives: the forgotten voices of Britain's post war working class
5/39 Katznelson, Ira - City Trenches: Urban politics and the patterning of class in the US
6/39 Goodhart, David - The Road to Somewhere: the New Tribes Shaping British Politics
7/39 Dudley, Kathryn - The End of the Line: Lost Jobs, New Lives in Postindustrial America
8/39 Spencer, K (& others) - Crisis in the Industrial Heartland: A Study of the West Midlands
9/39 Hall, Stuart - Cultural Representations and Signifying Practises (Culture, Media and Identity)
10/39 Strangleman, Tim - Work and Society: Sociological Approaches, Themes and Methods
11/39 Cowie, Jefferson - Capital Moves: RCA's 70 Year Quest for Cheap Labor
12/39 -Jobson, Richard - Nostalgia and the Post War Labour Party: Prisoners of the Past
13/39 Black/Pemberton/Thane (eds) - Reassessing 1970’s Britain
14/39 May, Todd -The Moral Theory of Poststructuralism
15/39 Morley, Paul - The North
16/39 High, Steven - Industrial Sunset
17/39 Hill, Archie - A Cage of Shadows
18/39 Boltanski/Chiapello - The New Spirit of Capitalism
19/39 Portelli, Alessandro - They Say in Harlan County
20/39 Portelli, Alessandro - The Battle of Valle Giulia
21/39 Clarke/Critcher/Johnson (eds) - Working Class Culture: Studies in History and Theory
22/39 Centre for Contemporary Cultural Studies - Making Histories: Studies in History Writing and Politics
23/39 Hobsbawm, Eric - The Age of Revolution: Europe 1789-1848
24/39 Fielding, Stephen - The Labour Governments 1964-1970: Labour and Cultural Change
25/39 Maconie, Stuart - Long March from Jarrow: A Journey through Britain Now and Then
26/39 Scott, Joan - Gender and the Politics of History
27/39 - Lasch, Christopher - The Culture of Narcissism: American Life in an Age of Diminishing Expectations
28/39 - Standing, Guy - The Precariat: The New Dangerous Class


----------



## 8115 (Jul 11, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman
4/25 Untold Stories - Alan Bennett
5/25 The Private Life of Mrs Sharma - Ratika Kapur
6/25 This Book Will Save Your Life - A.M. Homes
7/25 Eat Up! - Ruby Tandoh
8/25 Swing Time - Zadie Smith
9/25 Paula Spencer - Roddy Doyle
10/25 Eleanor and Park - Rainbow Rowell
11/25 The Circle - Dave Eggers
12/25 The Woman Who Walked Into Doors- Roddy Doyle
*13/25 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson*


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 11, 2018)

01/10 - Live by Night by Dennis Lehane
02/10 - The Woodcutter by Reginald Hill
03/10 - A Day in the Bleachers by Arnold Hano
04/10 - The Forgotten Man by Robert Crais
05/10 - The Greatest Baseball Stories Ever Told edited by Jeff Silvermann
06/10 - Fall of Giants by Ken Follett
07/10 - We Are Celtic Supporters by Richard Purden
08/10 - Living On the Black by John Feinstein
*09/10 - Capital by John Lanchester
*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
*
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)*


----------



## 8115 (Jul 11, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman
4/25 Untold Stories - Alan Bennett
5/25 The Private Life of Mrs Sharma - Ratika Kapur
6/25 This Book Will Save Your Life - A.M. Homes
7/25 Eat Up! - Ruby Tandoh
8/25 Swing Time - Zadie Smith
9/25 Paula Spencer - Roddy Doyle
10/25 Eleanor and Park - Rainbow Rowell
11/25 The Circle - Dave Eggers
12/25 The Woman Who Walked Into Doors- Roddy Doyle
13/25 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
*14/25 Offshore - Penelope Fitzgerald*


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 12, 2018)

Slowed down recently- some enormous books took their toll

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck
22. Artemis - Andy Weir
23. Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
24. David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism
25. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks -  Rebecca Skloot
26. The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
27. A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
28. Moonglow - Michael Chabon
29. The Good Immigrant - Nikesh Shukla
30. Longitude - David Sobel
31. We Are Legion - Dennis E. Taylor


----------



## 8115 (Jul 13, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman
4/25 Untold Stories - Alan Bennett
5/25 The Private Life of Mrs Sharma - Ratika Kapur
6/25 This Book Will Save Your Life - A.M. Homes
7/25 Eat Up! - Ruby Tandoh
8/25 Swing Time - Zadie Smith
9/25 Paula Spencer - Roddy Doyle
10/25 Eleanor and Park - Rainbow Rowell
11/25 The Circle - Dave Eggers
12/25 The Woman Who Walked Into Doors- Roddy Doyle
13/25 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
14/25 Offshore - Penelope Fitzgerald
*15/25 A Hologram for the King - Dave Eggers*


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 14, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
*15/25. The Scarlet Letter - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
*


----------



## Me76 (Jul 14, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose
19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse 
20/50 The Outsider, Stephen King 
21/50 Carrie Fisher, Wishful Drinking
22/50 Moxie, Jennifer Mathieu
23/50 The Breakdown, BA Paris 

24/50 Jump, Jilly Cooper - read this as a person I know kept telling me that Jilly Cooper books weren't like Barbara Cartland and were actually funny. Also, it was only 99p.  

I did enjoy it, although it was bloody long. A posh person taking the piss out of the posh world.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 15, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
*
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day*


----------



## D'wards (Jul 15, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)
18/26 - The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin
19/26 - The Woman who Went to Bed For a Year by Sue Townsend
20/26 - So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 15, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song

28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2018)

1. "The Last 10 Seconds" - Simon Kernick.
2. "Why Did You Lie" - Yrsa Sigurdardottir
3. "The Collini Case" - Ferdinand Von Schirach
4. "Kill the Father" - Sandrone Dazieri
5. "Revenger" - Alastair Reynolds
6. "Touch" - Claire North
7. "The Word is Murder" - Anthony Horowitz
8. "Good News, Bad News" - David Wolstencroft

*9. "The Bone Field" - Simon Kernick.  Alright 
10. "Disclaimer" - Renee Knight.  ingesting and compelling thriller
11  "The Last Days of Jack Sparks" - Jason Arnopp. Very scary and very good!*


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 16, 2018)

41 - Insurgent Supremacists: The U.S. Far Right's Challenge To State And Empire - Lyons, Matthew N.
42 - Indefensible: Democracy, Counter-Revolution, and the Rhetoric of Anti-Imperialism - Rohini Hensman
43 - For a Left Populism - Chantal Mouffe
44 - Waiting for the Revolution - The British Far Left From 1956 - Edited by Evan Smith and Matthew Worley (bit shit apart from chapter from one of our own)


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 16, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> 44 - Waiting for the Revolution - The British Far Left From 1956 - Edited by Evan Smith and Matthew Worley (bit shit apart from chapter from one of our own)



Got an email from MUP today offering 50% of all books. Even with the discount this one is still £45


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 16, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Got an email from MUP today offering 50% of all books. Even with the discount this one is still £45


Pm incoming


----------



## gawkrodger (Jul 16, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> 43 - For a Left Populism - Chantal Mouffe



Anything interesting in this? - ie having read On The Political & Agonostics, does this bring anything new?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 17, 2018)

gawkrodger said:


> Anything interesting in this? - ie having read On The Political & Agonostics, does this bring anything new?


No .Waste of time tbh


----------



## braindancer (Jul 17, 2018)

1/25 This Perfect Day - Ira Levin
2/25 Southern Cross The Dog - Bill Cheng
3/25 - The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
4/25 - Catching Fire - Suzanne Collins
5/25 - Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins
6/25 - Web - John Wyndham
7/25 - The Gift of Rain - Tan Twang Eng
8/25 - The Stars My Destination - Alfred Bester
9/25 - The Postman Always Rings Twice -James M Cain
10/25 - Lucky Jim - Kingsley Amis
11/25 - Charles Dickens: A Life - Claire Tomalin


----------



## ringo (Jul 18, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin
13/40 The Scar -  China Miéville
14/40 Madonna In A Fur Coat -  Sabahattin Ali
15/40 Avoidant: How to Love (or Leave) a Dismissive Partner - Jeb Kinnison
16/40 The Missing - Tim Gautreaux
17/40 Rave - Irvine Welsh
18/40 Mrs Dalloway - Virginia Woolf
19/40 Cider With Rosie - Laurie Lee
20/40 The Secret DJ - Anonymous
21/40 The Devil In Amber - Mark Gatiss


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 19, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
15/25. _The Scarlet Letter_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
*16/25. Good Morning, Midnight - Jean Rhys.*


----------



## yield (Jul 20, 2018)

yield said:


> 1. Half a King by Joe Abercrombie
> 2. The Power by Naomi Alderman
> 3. The Enemy Within: The Secret War Against the Miners by Seumas Milne
> 4. The Fireman by Joe Hill
> ...


10. The Kingdom Of Gods (Inheritance trilogy book 3) by Nora K. Jemisin
11. Autonomous by Annalee Newitz


----------



## petee (Jul 21, 2018)

petee said:


> 6: mcphee, _atchafalaya_



7: sciascia, _the moro affair_


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2018)

1/19 - Mark Kermode - The Good, The Bad and the Multiplex
2/19 - Mark Kermode - It's Only a Movie
3/19 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job
4/19 - William Goldman - The Big Picture: Who Killed Hollywood and Other Essays
5/19 - Jah Wobble - Memoirs of a Geezer
6/19 - Carrie Fisher - Wishing Drinking
7/19 - Alan Bennett - The Lady in the Van
8/19 - John Leguizamo - Pimps, Hos, Playa Hatas and All the Rest of My Hollywood Friends
9/19 - Viv Albertine - Clothes, Clothes, Clothes. Music, Music, Music. Boys, Boys, Boys 
10/19 - Roger Ebert - A Kiss is Still a Kiss 
11/19 - Suggs - That Close 
12/19 - Mark E. Smith - Renegade
13/19 - Alan Bennett - A Life Like Other People's - Bennett's usual blend of touching, poignant, cynical and gently humorous storytelling
14/19 - Charlie Brooker - I Can Make You Hate - like everything Brooker does there are lots of great thoughts and ideas padded out with endless streams of calculated bile and cynicism...

*15/19 - Steve Jones - Lonely Boy* - As blunt and honest as one would hope, also hilarious, touching and sad, and contains the handsome line “If life’s pissing on you anyway, there’s no point hitting at it with your umbrella.”


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 22, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
*
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel*


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 22, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck
22. Artemis - Andy Weir
23. Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
24. David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism
25. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks -  Rebecca Skloot
26. The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
27. A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
28. Moonglow - Michael Chabon
29. The Good Immigrant - Nikesh Shukla
30. Longitude - David Sobel
31. We Are Legion - Dennis E. Taylor
32. Too Like the Lightning - Ada Palmer
33. A Respectable Trade- Phillipa Gregory


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.

*********
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford


----------



## D'wards (Jul 23, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)
18/26 - The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin
19/26 - The Woman who Went to Bed For a Year by Sue Townsend
20/26 - So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
21/26 - The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers Omnibus by Gilbert Shelton


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 25, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
15/25. _The Scarlet Letter_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
16/25. _Good Morning, Midnight_ - Jean Rhys.
*17/25. Livingstone's Labour - Ken Livingstone.*


----------



## nogojones (Jul 25, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
16/40 - Jules Archer - The Plot to Seize the White House
17/40 - Carl A. Trocki - Opium, Empire and the Global Political Economy
18/40 - Victor Serge - Revolution in Danger
19/40 - Friedrich Nietzsche - Beyond Good and Evil
20/40 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Innocent Erendira
21/40 - Jim Thompson - Bad Boy
22/40 - E.T.A. Hoffman - The Life and Opinions of the Tomcat Murr
23/40 - Raymond Postgate - 1848, The Story of a Year 
24/40 - Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
25/40 - John Dale - Dark Angel

*26/40 - R.H. Tawney - Religon and the Rise of Capitalism
27/40 - Christian Ratsch - The Encyclopedia of Psychoactive Plants*


----------



## 8115 (Jul 25, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman
4/25 Untold Stories - Alan Bennett
5/25 The Private Life of Mrs Sharma - Ratika Kapur
6/25 This Book Will Save Your Life - A.M. Homes
7/25 Eat Up! - Ruby Tandoh
8/25 Swing Time - Zadie Smith
9/25 Paula Spencer - Roddy Doyle
10/25 Eleanor and Park - Rainbow Rowell
11/25 The Circle - Dave Eggers
12/25 The Woman Who Walked Into Doors- Roddy Doyle
13/25 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
14/25 Offshore - Penelope Fitzgerald
15/25 A Hologram for the King- Dave Eggers
*16/25 Familiar Things - Hwang Sok-Yong*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 26, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong

29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 29, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture

30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 29, 2018)

01/10 - Live by Night by Dennis Lehane
02/10 - The Woodcutter by Reginald Hill
03/10 - A Day in the Bleachers by Arnold Hano
04/10 - The Forgotten Man by Robert Crais
05/10 - The Greatest Baseball Stories Ever Told edited by Jeff Silvermann
06/10 - Fall of Giants by Ken Follett
07/10 - We Are Celtic Supporters by Richard Purden
08/10 - Living On the Black by John Feinstein
09/10 - Capital by John Lanchester
*10/10 - The Watchman by Robert Crais*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2018)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1. "The Last 10 Seconds" - Simon Kernick.
> 2. "Why Did You Lie" - Yrsa Sigurdardottir
> 3. "The Collini Case" - Ferdinand Von Schirach
> 4. "Kill the Father" - Sandrone Dazieri
> ...


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 29, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
15/25. _The Scarlet Letter_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
16/25. _Good Morning, Midnight_ - Jean Rhys.
17/25. _Livingstone's Labour _- Ken Livingstone.
*18/25. The Diary of a Young Girl - Anne Frank.*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 31, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
*
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines*


----------



## Ptolemy (Aug 1, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
15/25. _The Scarlet Letter_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
16/25. _Good Morning, Midnight_ - Jean Rhys.
17/25. _Livingstone's Labour _- Ken Livingstone.
18/25. _The Diary of a Young Girl_ - Anne Frank.
*19/25. The Epic of Gilgamesh - N.K. Sandars (translation).*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
***********

39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2018)

1. "The Last 10 Seconds" - Simon Kernick.
2. "Why Did You Lie" - Yrsa Sigurdardottir
3. "The Collini Case" - Ferdinand Von Schirach
4. "Kill the Father" - Sandrone Dazieri
5. "Revenger" - Alastair Reynolds
6. "Touch" - Claire North
7. "The Word is Murder" - Anthony Horowitz
8. "Good News, Bad News" - David Wolstencroft
9. "The Bone Field" - Simon Kernick
10. "Disclaimer - Renee Knight
11. "The Last Days Of Jack Sparks" - Jason Arnopp
*
12. "A Traitor in the Family" - Nicholas Searle. Interesting but rather glum*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 3, 2018)

1/40 Mark Greif - Against Everything
2/40 Richard Morgan - Altered Carbon
3/40 Michele Wallace - Invisibility Blues
4/40 Connie Willis - Blackout
5/40 Kathleen Taylor - Brainwashing: The Science of Thought Control
6/40 Margaret Atwood - Payback: Debt and the Shadow Side of Wealth
7/40 Usrula K le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea
8/40 Naomi Alderman - The Power
9/40 R. D. Laing - The Politics of Experience and the Bird of Paradise
10/40 Rebecca Solnit - Wanderlust: A History of Walking
11/40 William Gibson - Pattern Recognition
12/40 Barbara & Karen Fields - Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life
13/40 Laura James - Odd Girl Out: An Autistic Woman in a Neuroptypical World
14/40 Erik Hazan - First Measures of the Coming Insurrection
15/40 William Gibson - Spook Country
16/40 Carl Sagan - The Demon-Haunted World
17/40 Becky Chambers - A Closed and Common Orbit
18/40 Rebecca Solnit - The Mother of all Questions
19/40 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of the Day
20/40 Shulamith Firestone - The Dialectic of Sex

21/40 Arundhati Roy - Capitalism: A Ghost Story
22/40 Eka Kurniawan - Man Tiger
23/40 Carol Hebald - The Heart Too Long Suppressed
24/40 Rachel Armstrong - Origamy


----------



## Ptolemy (Aug 5, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
15/25. _The Scarlet Letter_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
16/25. _Good Morning, Midnight_ - Jean Rhys.
17/25. _Livingstone's Labour _- Ken Livingstone.
18/25. _The Diary of a Young Girl_ - Anne Frank.
19/25. _The Epic of Gilgamesh_ - N.K. Sandars (translation).
*20/25. The Condition of the Working Class in England (1892 Edition) - Friedrich Engels.*


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 5, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
*
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)*


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 5, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck
22. Artemis - Andy Weir
23. Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
24. David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism
25. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks -  Rebecca Skloot
26. The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
27. A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
28. Moonglow - Michael Chabon
29. The Good Immigrant - Nikesh Shukla
30. Longitude - David Sobel
31. We Are Legion - Dennis E. Taylor
32. Too Like the Lightning - Ada Palmer
33. A Respectable Trade- Phillipa Gregory
34. Nekropolis - Maureen F McHugh
35. Little Fires Everywhere - Celeste Ng


----------



## nogojones (Aug 5, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
16/40 - Jules Archer - The Plot to Seize the White House
17/40 - Carl A. Trocki - Opium, Empire and the Global Political Economy
18/40 - Victor Serge - Revolution in Danger
19/40 - Friedrich Nietzsche - Beyond Good and Evil
20/40 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Innocent Erendira
21/40 - Jim Thompson - Bad Boy
22/40 - E.T.A. Hoffman - The Life and Opinions of the Tomcat Murr
23/40 - Raymond Postgate - 1848, The Story of a Year 
24/40 - Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
25/40 - John Dale - Dark Angel
26/40 - R.H. Tawney - Religon and the Rise of Capitalism
27/40 - Christian Ratsch - The Encyclopedia of Psychoactive Plants 
*
28/40 Harlan Ellison - Dangerous Visions 2
29/40 Kurt Vonnegut - Jailbird*


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 7, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
*
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose*


----------



## Voley (Aug 7, 2018)

1/30 The Bottom Corner - Nige Tassell
2/30 Long Road From Jarrow - Stuart Maconie
3/30 Withnail And I - Bruce Robinson
4/30 Tschick - Wolfgang Herndorff
5/30 Lonely Boy: Tales From A Sex Pistol – Steve Jones
6/30 Ruth And Martin's Album Club - Martin Fitzgerald​7/30 Bill Bailey's Remarkable Guide To British Birds.
8/30 The Last Fighting Tommy - Harry Patch
9/30 Holy Shit: A Brief History Of Swearing – Melissa Mohr
10/30 Suspicious Minds - Rob Brotherton
11/30 Sonic Youth Slept On My Floor - Dave Haslam

Hacienda DJ, post-punk fanzine writer and all round decent sort. His memoirs of 70's/80's Manchester from Joy Division through to the rave era and beyond. Worth reading, filled in a few holes in my knowledge, not least being that I went to one of his nights at The Venue many moons ago.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 7, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose
19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse 
20/50 The Outsider, Stephen King 
21/50 Carrie Fisher, Wishful Drinking
22/50 Moxie, Jennifer Mathieu
23/50 The Breakdown, BA Paris 
24/50 Jump, Jilly Cooper
25/50 The Paying Guests, Sarah Waters
26/50 Scream for Me, Karen Rose


27/50 The Keeper of Lost Things, Ruth Hogan
Beautiful book.talking about sad things in a joyous way.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 8, 2018)

1/39 High/Perchard (Eds) - The Deindustrialized World
2/39 Jameson, Fredric - Postmodernism, or, the cultural logic of late capitalism
3/39 Gest, Justin - The new minority: White working class poliics in an age of immigration and inequality
4/39 Hall, David - Working Lives: the forgotten voices of Britain's post war working class
5/39 Katznelson, Ira - City Trenches: Urban politics and the patterning of class in the US
6/39 Goodhart, David - The Road to Somewhere: the New Tribes Shaping British Politics
7/39 Dudley, Kathryn - The End of the Line: Lost Jobs, New Lives in Postindustrial America
8/39 Spencer, K (& others) - Crisis in the Industrial Heartland: A Study of the West Midlands
9/39 Hall, Stuart - Cultural Representations and Signifying Practises (Culture, Media and Identity)
10/39 Strangleman, Tim - Work and Society: Sociological Approaches, Themes and Methods
11/39 Cowie, Jefferson - Capital Moves: RCA's 70 Year Quest for Cheap Labor
12/39 -Jobson, Richard - Nostalgia and the Post War Labour Party: Prisoners of the Past
13/39 Black/Pemberton/Thane (eds) - Reassessing 1970’s Britain
14/39 May, Todd -The Moral Theory of Poststructuralism
15/39 Morley, Paul - The North
16/39 High, Steven - Industrial Sunset
17/39 Hill, Archie - A Cage of Shadows
18/39 Boltanski/Chiapello - The New Spirit of Capitalism
19/39 Portelli, Alessandro - They Say in Harlan County
20/39 Portelli, Alessandro - The Battle of Valle Giulia
21/39 Clarke/Critcher/Johnson (eds) - Working Class Culture: Studies in History and Theory
22/39 Centre for Contemporary Cultural Studies - Making Histories: Studies in History Writing and Politics
23/39 Hobsbawm, Eric - The Age of Revolution: Europe 1789-1848
24/39 Fielding, Stephen - The Labour Governments 1964-1970: Labour and Cultural Change
25/39 Maconie, Stuart - Long March from Jarrow: A Journey through Britain Now and Then
26/39 Scott, Joan - Gender and the Politics of History
27/39 - Lasch, Christopher - The Culture of Narcissism: American Life in an Age of Diminishing Expectations
28/39 - Standing, Guy - The Precariat: The New Dangerous Class
29/39 - Priestley, John, B - English Journeys 
30/39  Dennis/Henriques/ - Coal is our life: Analysis of a Yorkshire Mining Community/


----------



## D'wards (Aug 8, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)
18/26 - The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin
19/26 - The Woman who Went to Bed For a Year by Sue Townsend
20/26 - So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
21/26 - The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers Omnibus by Gilbert Shelton
22/26 - Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince by J.K. Rowling


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 9, 2018)

Been slow with my reading recently

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed
3) Mark Fisher - The Weird and the Eerie
4) Kilcullen - Blood Year: Islamic State and the failures of the war on terror
5) JG Ballard - The Drowned World
6) Geoff Manaugh - A Burglar's Guide to the City
7) Graham - Vertical: The City from Satellites to Bunkers* - *Really excellent. His Cities under Siege book is probably the best thing I've read on the 'militarisation' of cities. This is as good. He also has the comedy distinction of being arreseted vandalising cars with polite graffiti whilst in his pants
Jesmond professor Stephen Graham shamed by conviction
8) Lefebvre - Rhythmanalysis (re-read)
9) Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
10) Zizek - First as tragedy, then as farce
11) Deutsch/Kuhn - Antifascism, Sports, Sobriety: Forging a militant working-class culture: Selected writings by Julius Deutsch
12) Dyer-Witheford - Cyber-Proletariat - this is really excellent. Will have to go back and re-read CyberMarx I enjoyed this so much. Chapter 2 has some of the best short explanation of key marxist ideas I think I've ever read
13) Hobsbawm & Rudé - Captain Swing
14) Bradley L. Garrett - Explore Everything: Place-Hacking the City - Really enjoyable book about urbex. Tempts me to go clambering into empty buildings again
15) Kristin Ross - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune -  really highlighted how comparitevly little I know of the Paris Commune. Must read some more around it
16) Lefebvre - Marxist Thought and the City - one for Lefebvre completists only
17) Mailer - The Fight - with the exception of a few dodgy passages, hugely enjoyed this
18) Mieville - This Census-Taker - brilliant
*19) Calvino - Invisible Cities - nb: I haven't actually quite finished this. I have about 20 pages left but I have put it down somewhere and can't find where I've put it!
20) Michael Roberts- The Long Depression*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 10, 2018)

1/19 - Mark Kermode - The Good, The Bad and the Multiplex
2/19 - Mark Kermode - It's Only a Movie
3/19 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job
4/19 - William Goldman - The Big Picture: Who Killed Hollywood and Other Essays
5/19 - Jah Wobble - Memoirs of a Geezer
6/19 - Carrie Fisher - Wishing Drinking
7/19 - Alan Bennett - The Lady in the Van
8/19 - John Leguizamo - Pimps, Hos, Playa Hatas and All the Rest of My Hollywood Friends
9/19 - Viv Albertine - Clothes, Clothes, Clothes. Music, Music, Music. Boys, Boys, Boys 
10/19 - Roger Ebert - A Kiss is Still a Kiss 
11/19 - Suggs - That Close 
12/19 - Mark E. Smith - Renegade
13/19 - Alan Bennett - A Life Like Other People's
14/19 - Charlie Brooker - I Can Make You Hate
15/19 - Steve Jones - Lonely Boy

*16/19 - Danny Baker - Going to Sea in a Sieve* -  a brightly delivered telling of the, sometimes hilarious, early life of a freewheelin' flim flam man


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 10, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
*
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death*


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 11, 2018)

1/50 Christopher Moore - Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal
2/50 László Krasznahorkai - Satantango
3/50 Dennis Baron - A Better Pencil: Readers, Writers and the Digital Revolution
4/50 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
5/50 Mark Twain - Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
6/50 Matt Sewell - A Charm of Goldfinches
7/50 Melissa Mohr - Holy Shit: A Brief History of Swearing
8/50 George Sanders - Pastoralia
9/50 George Sanders - The Brief and Frightening Reign of Phil
10/50 Colson Whitehead - The Underground Railroad
11/50 Henry Marsh - Do No Harm: Stories of Life, Death and Brain Surgery
12/50 Oliver Sachs - Anthropologist on Mars
13/50 Sara Wheeler - Terra Incognita: Travels in Antarctica
14/50 Bill Bryson - Troublesome Words
15/50 Vera Brosgol - Anya's Ghost
16/50 Jen Lee - Garbage Night
17/50 George Sanders - In Persuasion Nation
18/50 Roger Cohen - The Girl from Human Street
19/50 Charles Dickens - Our Mutual Friend*
20/50 Joanathan and Naomi Kuttner - You, Pain Free
21/50 Alan Light - What Happened, Miss Simone?
22/50 Patric Modiano - The Search Warrant
23/50 Adam Kay - This Is Going to Hurt
24/50 Annie Proulx - Birdcloud
25/50 Sara Wheeler - The Magnetic North
26/50 Arthur Conan Doyle - The Lost World
27/50 Steven Pinker - The Sense of Style
28/50 Annie Proulx - Heart Songs

29/50 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
30/50 Philippe Sands - East West Street


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> 15/50 two kinds of truth


16/50 peter straub, ghost story
17/50 georges simenon, inspector cadaver
18/50 benson bobrick, east of the sun: the conquest and settlement of siberia


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 11, 2018)

1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy
2. Susan Cooper - The Dark Is Rising
3. Naoki Higashida - The Reason I Jump
4. Jon Ronson - The Men Who Stare At Goats
5. Sarah Perry - After Me Comes The Flood
6. Joss Whedon and lots of others - Buffy the Vampire Slayer S8 omnibus vol.1
7. Sarah Hendrickx - Women and Girls with Autism Spectrum Disorder
8. Ellipsis vol.1 (flash fiction lit mag)
9. Clare Bailey and Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
10. Rupert Thomson - This Party's Got To Stop
11. Tove Jansson - The Summer Book
12. Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem

13. Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest. Can't believe how long it's taken me to get through this   It's bloody brilliant though. Might have to take a break before embarking on Death's End.


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 11, 2018)

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed
3) Mark Fisher - The Weird and the Eerie
4) Kilcullen - Blood Year: Islamic State and the failures of the war on terror
5) JG Ballard - The Drowned World
6) Geoff Manaugh - A Burglar's Guide to the City
7) Graham - Vertical: The City from Satellites to Bunkers* - *Really excellent. His Cities under Siege book is probably the best thing I've read on the 'militarisation' of cities. This is as good. He also has the comedy distinction of being arreseted vandalising cars with polite graffiti whilst in his pants
Jesmond professor Stephen Graham shamed by conviction
8) Lefebvre - Rhythmanalysis (re-read)
9) Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
10) Zizek - First as tragedy, then as farce
11) Deutsch/Kuhn - Antifascism, Sports, Sobriety: Forging a militant working-class culture: Selected writings by Julius Deutsch
12) Dyer-Witheford - Cyber-Proletariat - this is really excellent. Will have to go back and re-read CyberMarx I enjoyed this so much. Chapter 2 has some of the best short explanation of key marxist ideas I think I've ever read
13) Hobsbawm & Rudé - Captain Swing
14) Bradley L. Garrett - Explore Everything: Place-Hacking the City - Really enjoyable book about urbex. Tempts me to go clambering into empty buildings again
15) Kristin Ross - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune -  really highlighted how comparitevly little I know of the Paris Commune. Must read some more around it
16) Lefebvre - Marxist Thought and the City - one for Lefebvre completists only
17) Mailer - The Fight - with the exception of a few dodgy passages, hugely enjoyed this
18) Mieville - This Census-Taker - brilliant
19) Calvino - Invisible Cities - nb: I haven't actually quite finished this. I have about 20 pages left but I have put it down somewhere and can't find where I've put it!
20) Michael Roberts- The Long Depression
*21) Mieville - Un Lun Dun*


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 11, 2018)

gawkrodger said:


> *19) Calvino - Invisible Cities - nb: I haven't actually quite finished this. I have about 20 pages left but I have put it down somewhere and can't find where I've put it!*



You should have gone for his other one, _Cities_, instead.


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 11, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> You should have gone for his other one, _Cities_, instead.



you should be ashamed!


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks gawkrodger

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck
22. Artemis - Andy Weir
23. Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
24. David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism
25. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks -  Rebecca Skloot
26. The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
27. A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
28. Moonglow - Michael Chabon
29. The Good Immigrant - Nikesh Shukla
30. Longitude - David Sobel
31. We Are Legion - Dennis E. Taylor
32. Too Like the Lightning - Ada Palmer
33. A Respectable Trade- Phillipa Gregory
34. Nekropolis - Maureen F McHugh
35. Little Fires Everywhere - Celeste Ng
36. The Census-taker - China Mieville 
37. The Fight - Norman Mailer


----------



## Ptolemy (Aug 12, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
15/25. _The Scarlet Letter_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
16/25. _Good Morning, Midnight_ - Jean Rhys.
17/25. _Livingstone's Labour _- Ken Livingstone.
18/25. _The Diary of a Young Girl_ - Anne Frank.
19/25. _The Epic of Gilgamesh_ - N.K. Sandars (translation).
20/25. _The Condition of the Working Class in England (1892 Edition)_ - Friedrich Engels.
*21/25. Socialism: Utopian and Scientific - Friedrich Engels.*


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 12, 2018)

kropotkin said:


> Thanks gawkrodger
> 36. The Census-taker - China Mieville
> 37. The Fight - Norman Mailer



How did you find these?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 12, 2018)

45 - The rise of the Right: English nationalism and the transformation of working-class politics - Simon Winlow, Steve Hall and James Treadwell
46 - The Witch: A History of Fear from Ancient Times to the Present - Ronald Hutton
47 - Nietzsche, God, and the Jews: His Critique of Judeo-Christianity in Relation to the Nazi Myth - Weaver Santaniello
48 - Uncut Funk: A Contemplative Dialogue - bell hooks, Stuart Hall
49 - Riots and Political Protest: Notes from the Post‐Political Present - Simon Winlow, Steve Hall, James Treadwell and Daniel Briggs


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez

*******

40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2018)

gawkrodger said:


> How did you find these?


Find?


----------



## ringo (Aug 13, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin
13/40 The Scar -  China Miéville
14/40 Madonna In A Fur Coat -  Sabahattin Ali
15/40 Avoidant: How to Love (or Leave) a Dismissive Partner - Jeb Kinnison
16/40 The Missing - Tim Gautreaux
17/40 Rave - Irvine Welsh
18/40 Mrs Dalloway - Virginia Woolf
19/40 Cider With Rosie - Laurie Lee
20/40 The Secret DJ - Anonymous
21/40 The Devil In Amber - Mark Gatiss
22/40 Lean On Pete - Willy Vlautin


----------



## ringo (Aug 13, 2018)

dp


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 13, 2018)

ringo said:


> 22/40 Lean On Pete - Willy Vlautin



Loved that book.


----------



## ringo (Aug 13, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> Loved that book.


Its great, quite sad though. I want to read all of his books, but need some more cheerful stuff inbetween


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 13, 2018)

ringo said:


> Its great, quite sad though. I want to read all of his books, but need some more cheerful stuff inbetween



There's a film adaptation of the book. I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## ringo (Aug 13, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> There's a film adaptation of the book. I haven't seen it yet.


I got hold of it at the weekend, but haven't watched


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> There's a film adaptation of the book. I haven't seen it yet.


I saw the film at the cinema a few months ago, loved it, mrs21 thought it was miserable. She hasn't read any of the books tbf, whereas I have read all of them (nearly finished the most recent, but put it down somewhere and currently have no idea where it is )


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez


*******

41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 14, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze

31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 14, 2018)

1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy
2. Susan Cooper - The Dark Is Rising
3. Naoki Higashida - The Reason I Jump
4. Jon Ronson - The Men Who Stare At Goats
5. Sarah Perry - After Me Comes The Flood
6. Joss Whedon and lots of others - Buffy the Vampire Slayer S8 omnibus vol.1
7. Sarah Hendrickx - Women and Girls with Autism Spectrum Disorder
8. Ellipsis vol.1 (flash fiction lit mag)
9. Clare Bailey and Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
10. Rupert Thomson - This Party's Got To Stop
11. Tove Jansson - The Summer Book
12. Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
13. Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest

14. Joel Dicker - The Truth About the Harry Quebert Affair. Hilariously awful trashy thriller the size of a housebrick, speed-read over 24 hours.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 14, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)
18/26 - The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin
19/26 - The Woman who Went to Bed For a Year by Sue Townsend
20/26 - So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
21/26 - The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers Omnibus by Gilbert Shelton
22/26 - Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince by J.K. Rowling
23/26 - Portnoy's Complaint by Philip Roth


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 15, 2018)

1/25 A Horse Walks Into A Bar by David Grossman
2/25 Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff
3/25 The Queen of the Tambourine by Jane Gardam
4/25 Stop Walking On Eggshells by Paul T Mason and Randi Kreger
5/25 Everywoman by Jess Phillips.
6/25 Montaigne by Stefan Zweig.
7/25 So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
8/25 I'll Be Gone In The Dark by Michelle McNamara.
9/25 The Mermaids Singing by Val McDermid
10/25 The Wire in the Blood by Val McDermid
11/25 The Trouble With Lichen by John Wyndham

12/25 We Don't Know What We're Doing by Thomas Morris
13/25 She Must Have Known by Brian Masters
14/25 See What I Have Done by Sarah Schmidt


----------



## Ptolemy (Aug 15, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
15/25. _The Scarlet Letter_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
16/25. _Good Morning, Midnight_ - Jean Rhys.
17/25. _Livingstone's Labour _- Ken Livingstone.
18/25. _The Diary of a Young Girl_ - Anne Frank.
19/25. _The Epic of Gilgamesh_ - N.K. Sandars (translation).
20/25. _The Condition of the Working Class in England (1892 Edition)_ - Friedrich Engels.
21/25. _Socialism: Utopian and Scientific_ - Friedrich Engels.
*22/25. The Eighteenth Brumaire of Louis Napoleon - Karl Marx.*


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 16, 2018)

1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy
2. Susan Cooper - The Dark Is Rising
3. Naoki Higashida - The Reason I Jump
4. Jon Ronson - The Men Who Stare At Goats
5. Sarah Perry - After Me Comes The Flood
6. Joss Whedon and lots of others - Buffy the Vampire Slayer S8 omnibus vol.1
7. Sarah Hendrickx - Women and Girls with Autism Spectrum Disorder
8. Ellipsis vol.1 (flash fiction lit mag)
9. Clare Bailey and Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
10. Rupert Thomson - This Party's Got To Stop
11. Tove Jansson - The Summer Book
12. Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
13. Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest
14. Joel Dicker - The Truth About the Harry Quebert Affair

15. Elly Griffiths - The Dark Angel. Competent crime drama.

16. Paul Cree - The Suburban. Entertaining stories and poems from a very good spoken word artist.


----------



## Ptolemy (Aug 16, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
15/25. _The Scarlet Letter_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
16/25. _Good Morning, Midnight_ - Jean Rhys.
17/25. _Livingstone's Labour _- Ken Livingstone.
18/25. _The Diary of a Young Girl_ - Anne Frank.
19/25. _The Epic of Gilgamesh_ - N.K. Sandars (translation).
20/25. _The Condition of the Working Class in England (1892 Edition)_ - Friedrich Engels.
21/25. _Socialism: Utopian and Scientific_ - Friedrich Engels.
22/25. _The Eighteenth Brumaire of Louis Napoleon_ - Karl Marx.
*23/25. Eleanor Marx: A Life - Rachel Holmes.*


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 17, 2018)

1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy
2. Susan Cooper - The Dark Is Rising
3. Naoki Higashida - The Reason I Jump
4. Jon Ronson - The Men Who Stare At Goats
5. Sarah Perry - After Me Comes The Flood
6. Joss Whedon and lots of others - Buffy the Vampire Slayer S8 omnibus vol.1
7. Sarah Hendrickx - Women and Girls with Autism Spectrum Disorder
8. Ellipsis vol.1 (flash fiction lit mag)
9. Clare Bailey and Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
10. Rupert Thomson - This Party's Got To Stop
11. Tove Jansson - The Summer Book
12. Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
13. Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest
14. Joel Dicker - The Truth About the Harry Quebert Affair
15. Elly Griffiths - The Dark Angel
16. Paul Cree - The Suburban

17. Simon Kernick - The Bone Field. Excellent pulse-racing police procedural thriller, populist with a genuinely grimy undercurrent.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 17, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*17/30 Aaron Cometbus - Cometbus #56
18/30 Aaron Cometbus - Cometbus #57
19/30 Steve Wright - Storming Heaven: Class Composition and Struggle in Italian Autonomist Marxism*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 17, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake

32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie


----------



## D'wards (Aug 18, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)
18/26 - The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin
19/26 - The Woman who Went to Bed For a Year by Sue Townsend
20/26 - So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
21/26 - The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers Omnibus by Gilbert Shelton
22/26 - Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince by J.K. Rowling
23/26 - Portnoy's Complaint by Philip Roth
24/26 - Adrian Mole: The Prostrate Years by Sue Townsend (reread)


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 18, 2018)

gawkrodger said:


> How did you find these?


I liked the mieville more, but it felt frustratingly incomplete. What was in the hole? What was the nature of the war his father fled after, and what was his role in it?

The Fight days filled with essentialist racist depictions of "blacks", but was the only book I've ever read about boxing - something that doesn't interest me. It was well written and made me want to watch the fight. I didn't like mailer's third person presence in the novel , and he seemed like a narcissist.

I also just finished the book on the paris commune! I'm not stalking you I swear . That was excellent , but as someone with little knowledge of the commune I could have benefited from a short history of the events rather than assuming I was fully au fait with the chronology


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 18, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck
22. Artemis - Andy Weir
23. Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
24. David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism
25. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks -  Rebecca Skloot
26. The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
27. A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
28. Moonglow - Michael Chabon
29. The Good Immigrant - Nikesh Shukla
30. Longitude - David Sobel
31. We Are Legion - Dennis E. Taylor
32. Too Like the Lightning - Ada Palmer
33. A Respectable Trade- Phillipa Gregory
34. Nekropolis - Maureen F McHugh
35. Little Fires Everywhere - Celeste Ng
36. The Census-taker - China Mieville 
37. The Fight - Norman Mailer
38. Sleeping Giants - Sylvain Neuvel 
39. Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune - Kristin Ross
40.


----------



## yield (Aug 19, 2018)

yield said:


> 1. Half a King by Joe Abercrombie
> 2. The Power by Naomi Alderman
> 3. The Enemy Within: The Secret War Against the Miners by Seumas Milne
> 4. The Fireman by Joe Hill
> ...


12. Private Island by James Meek
13. Fifth Season by Nora K. Jemisin


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 20, 2018)

1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy
2. Susan Cooper - The Dark Is Rising
3. Naoki Higashida - The Reason I Jump
4. Jon Ronson - The Men Who Stare At Goats
5. Sarah Perry - After Me Comes The Flood
6. Joss Whedon and lots of others - Buffy the Vampire Slayer S8 omnibus vol.1
7. Sarah Hendrickx - Women and Girls with Autism Spectrum Disorder
8. Ellipsis vol.1 (flash fiction lit mag)
9. Clare Bailey and Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
10. Rupert Thomson - This Party's Got To Stop
11. Tove Jansson - The Summer Book
12. Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
13. Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest
14. Joel Dicker - The Truth About the Harry Quebert Affair
15. Elly Griffiths - The Dark Angel
16. Paul Cree - The Suburban
17. Simon Kernick - The Bone Field

18. Douglas Adams - The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (reread). Haven't looked at this since obsessively reading the whole series over and over again in my teens; I remember the jokes, of course, but had forgotten how brilliantly written the whole thing is. I need to buy the rest for my son (this is his copy, he loved it too  ) so I can reread them all myself.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 20, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck
22. Artemis - Andy Weir
23. Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
24. David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism
25. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks -  Rebecca Skloot
26. The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
27. A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
28. Moonglow - Michael Chabon
29. The Good Immigrant - Nikesh Shukla
30. Longitude - David Sobel
31. We Are Legion - Dennis E. Taylor
32. Too Like the Lightning - Ada Palmer
33. A Respectable Trade- Phillipa Gregory
34. Nekropolis - Maureen F McHugh
35. Little Fires Everywhere - Celeste Ng
36. The Census-taker - China Mieville 
37. The Fight - Norman Mailer
38. Sleeping Giants - Sylvain Neuvel 
39. Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune - Kristin Ross
40. Cannery Row - John Steinbeck


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 20, 2018)

yield said:


> 13. Fifth Season by Nora K. Jemisin



I thought this was good- did you like it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2018)

1. "The Last 10 Seconds" - Simon Kernick.
2. "Why Did You Lie" - Yrsa Sigurdardottir
3. "The Collini Case" - Ferdinand Von Schirach
4. "Kill the Father" - Sandrone Dazieri
5. "Revenger" - Alastair Reynolds
6. "Touch" - Claire North
7. "The Word is Murder" - Anthony Horowitz
8. "Good News, Bad News" - David Wolstencroft
9. "The Bone Field" - Simon Kernick
10. "Disclaimer - Renee Knight
11. "The Last Days Of Jack Sparks" - Jason Arnopp
12. "A Traitor in the Family"- Nicholas Searle
*
13. "Holy Ceremony" - Harri Nykanen. Stayed well but lost its way towards the end which was rather rushed. *


----------



## Voley (Aug 21, 2018)

1/30 The Bottom Corner - Nige Tassell
2/30 Long Road From Jarrow - Stuart Maconie
3/30 Withnail And I - Bruce Robinson
4/30 Tschick - Wolfgang Herndorff
5/30 Lonely Boy: Tales From A Sex Pistol – Steve Jones
6/30 Ruth And Martin's Album Club - Martin Fitzgerald​7/30 Bill Bailey's Remarkable Guide To British Birds.
8/30 The Last Fighting Tommy - Harry Patch
9/30 Holy Shit: A Brief History Of Swearing – Melissa Mohr
10/30 Suspicious Minds - Rob Brotherton
11/30 Sonic Youth Slept On My Floor - Dave Haslam
12/30 The Pearl - John Steinbeck 

Thought I'd read everything by Steinbeck but this one slipped the net, somehow. Quite pleased that it did really as I really enjoyed a quick blast of his typically beautiful understated descriptions on mankind's  relationship with nature. Read it in one sitting in the bath.  Bit of a Lord Of The Rings thing going on in this one, too.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 21, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose
19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse 
20/50 The Outsider, Stephen King 
21/50 Carrie Fisher, Wishful Drinking
22/50 Moxie, Jennifer Mathieu
23/50 The Breakdown, BA Paris 
24/50 Jump, Jilly Cooper
25/50 The Paying Guests, Sarah Waters
26/50 Scream for Me, Karen Rose
27/50 The Keeper of Lost Things, Ruth Hogan

28/50 The Improbability of Love, Hannah Rothschild
My mate has been recommending this to me for ages and I'm glad I finally read it.   Interesting premise done well.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 22, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman
4/25 Untold Stories - Alan Bennett
5/25 The Private Life of Mrs Sharma - Ratika Kapur
6/25 This Book Will Save Your Life - A.M. Homes
7/25 Eat Up! - Ruby Tandoh
8/25 Swing Time - Zadie Smith
9/25 Paula Spencer - Roddy Doyle
10/25 Eleanor and Park - Rainbow Rowell
11/25 The Circle - Dave Eggers
12/25 The Woman Who Walked Into Doors- Roddy Doyle
13/25 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
14/25 Offshore - Penelope Fitzgerald
15/25 A Hologram for the King - Dave Eggers
16/25 Familiar Things - Hwang Sok-Yong
*17/25 The Unnumbered - Sam North*


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 22, 2018)

1/50 Christopher Moore - Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal
2/50 László Krasznahorkai - Satantango
3/50 Dennis Baron - A Better Pencil: Readers, Writers and the Digital Revolution
4/50 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
5/50 Mark Twain - Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
6/50 Matt Sewell - A Charm of Goldfinches
7/50 Melissa Mohr - Holy Shit: A Brief History of Swearing
8/50 George Sanders - Pastoralia
9/50 George Sanders - The Brief and Frightening Reign of Phil
10/50 Colson Whitehead - The Underground Railroad
11/50 Henry Marsh - Do No Harm: Stories of Life, Death and Brain Surgery
12/50 Oliver Sachs - Anthropologist on Mars
13/50 Sara Wheeler - Terra Incognita: Travels in Antarctica
14/50 Bill Bryson - Troublesome Words
15/50 Vera Brosgol - Anya's Ghost
16/50 Jen Lee - Garbage Night
17/50 George Sanders - In Persuasion Nation
18/50 Roger Cohen - The Girl from Human Street
19/50 Charles Dickens - Our Mutual Friend*
20/50 Joanathan and Naomi Kuttner - You, Pain Free
21/50 Alan Light - What Happened, Miss Simone?
22/50 Patric Modiano - The Search Warrant
23/50 Adam Kay - This Is Going to Hurt
24/50 Annie Proulx - Birdcloud
25/50 Sara Wheeler - The Magnetic North
26/50 Arthur Conan Doyle - The Lost World
27/50 Steven Pinker - The Sense of Style
28/50 Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
29/50 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
30/50 Philippe Sands - East West Street

31/50 H.G. Wells - The Invisible Man
32/50 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/50 Carlos Fuentes - The Crystal Frontier


----------



## braindancer (Aug 22, 2018)

1/25 This Perfect Day - Ira Levin
2/25 Southern Cross The Dog - Bill Cheng
3/25 - The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
4/25 - Catching Fire - Suzanne Collins
5/25 - Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins
6/25 - Web - John Wyndham
7/25 - The Gift of Rain - Tan Twang Eng
8/25 - The Stars My Destination - Alfred Bester
9/25 - The Postman Always Rings Twice -James M Cain
10/25 - Lucky Jim - Kingsley Amis
11/25 - Charles Dickens: A Life - Claire Tomalin
12/25 - Old Weird Albion - Justin Hopper
13/25 - Go Tell It On the Mountain - James Baldwin


----------



## colbhoy (Aug 22, 2018)

01/10 - Live by Night by Dennis Lehane
02/10 - The Woodcutter by Reginald Hill
03/10 - A Day in the Bleachers by Arnold Hano
04/10 - The Forgotten Man by Robert Crais
05/10 - The Greatest Baseball Stories Ever Told edited by Jeff Silvermann
06/10 - Fall of Giants by Ken Follett
07/10 - We Are Celtic Supporters by Richard Purden
08/10 - Living On the Black by John Feinstein
09/10 - Capital by John Lanchester
10/10 - The Watchman by Robert Crais
*11/10 - 50th Anniversary of Lisbon by Paul Cuddihy*


----------



## 8115 (Aug 23, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman
4/25 Untold Stories - Alan Bennett
5/25 The Private Life of Mrs Sharma - Ratika Kapur
6/25 This Book Will Save Your Life - A.M. Homes
7/25 Eat Up! - Ruby Tandoh
8/25 Swing Time - Zadie Smith
9/25 Paula Spencer - Roddy Doyle
10/25 Eleanor and Park - Rainbow Rowell
11/25 The Circle - Dave Eggers
12/25 The Woman Who Walked Into Doors- Roddy Doyle
13/25 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
14/25 Offshore - Penelope Fitzgerald
15/25 A Hologram for the King - Dave Eggers
16/25 Familiar Things - Hwang Sok-Yong
17/25 The Unnumbered - Sam North
*18/25 This is the Life - Alex Shearer*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton

*****************

42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause


----------



## yield (Aug 23, 2018)

kropotkin said:


> I thought this was good- did you like it?


Shamelessly only about 100 pages in. Good so far.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 25, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie

33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 25, 2018)

Biddlybee said:


> Aiming for 10 again this year.


Yeh, downgrading this to 5. Baby and reading


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 25, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*20/30 Aaron Cometbus - Cometbus #52*

Semi autobiographical zine/novella about the St Louis punk scene. Really great characterisation and self-deprecation.


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 25, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> 33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King



Probably the best book about music I've ever read.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 26, 2018)

It was an amazing book, I compulsively read it in a week and now I have a long list of recommendations to check out.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 26, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman
4/25 Untold Stories - Alan Bennett
5/25 The Private Life of Mrs Sharma - Ratika Kapur
6/25 This Book Will Save Your Life - A.M. Homes
7/25 Eat Up! - Ruby Tandoh
8/25 Swing Time - Zadie Smith
9/25 Paula Spencer - Roddy Doyle
10/25 Eleanor and Park - Rainbow Rowell
11/25 The Circle - Dave Eggers
12/25 The Woman Who Walked Into Doors- Roddy Doyle
13/25 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
14/25 Offshore - Penelope Fitzgerald
15/25 A Hologram for the King - Dave Eggers
16/25 Familiar Things - Hwang Sok-Yong
17/25 The Unnumbered - Sam North
18/25 This is the Life - Alex Shearer
*19/25 The Heart Goes Last - Margaret Atwood *


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 26, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death
*
49/65 - Michael Chabon - Moonglow
50/65 - Gerald Durrell - A Zoo in My Luggage
51/65 - Belinda Bauer - Snap
52/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Tree of Hands*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 26, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*21/30 Moishe Postone - Anti-Semitism and National Socialism*

Tried reading this years ago and have now managed it. Very good and relevant. A bit of knowledge of Marx helps.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 26, 2018)

1/5 Moxie - Jennifer Mathieu
2/5 Natives - Akala


----------



## Signal 11 (Aug 26, 2018)

4/10 - Autism and Asperger Syndrome in Adults - Dr Luke Beardon
5/10 - Chasing Space: An Astronaut's Story of Grit, Grace and Second Chances - Leland Melvin
6/10 - The Communist Manifesto - Marx & Engels (re-read)
7/10 - British Socialists and the Politics of Popular Culture 1884-1914 - Chris Waters


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2018)

1. "The Last 10 Seconds" - Simon Kernick.
2. "Why Did You Lie" - Yrsa Sigurdardottir
3. "The Collini Case" - Ferdinand Von Schirach
4. "Kill the Father" - Sandrone Dazieri
5. "Revenger" - Alastair Reynolds
6. "Touch" - Claire North
7. "The Word is Murder" - Anthony Horowitz
8. "Good News, Bad News" - David Wolstencroft
9. "The Bone Field" - Simon Kernick
10. "Disclaimer - Renee Knight
11. "The Last Days Of Jack Sparks" - Jason Arnopp
12. "A Traitor in the Family"- Nicholas Searle
13. "Holy Ceremony" - Harri Nykanen

*14. "After the Crash" - Michael Bussi. Excellent, entertaining, twisty and turney thriller*


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 27, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck
22. Artemis - Andy Weir
23. Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
24. David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism
25. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks -  Rebecca Skloot
26. The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
27. A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
28. Moonglow - Michael Chabon
29. The Good Immigrant - Nikesh Shukla
30. Longitude - David Sobel
31. We Are Legion - Dennis E. Taylor
32. Too Like the Lightning - Ada Palmer
33. A Respectable Trade- Phillipa Gregory
34. Nekropolis - Maureen F McHugh
35. Little Fires Everywhere - Celeste Ng
36. The Census-taker - China Mieville 
37. The Fight - Norman Mailer
38. Sleeping Giants - Sylvain Neuvel 
39. Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune - Kristin Ross
40. Cannery Row - John Steinbeck
41. Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
42. Rebel Voices: An IWW Anthology - Joyce Kornbluh 


I'm still reading the last two, but both are excellent


----------



## Me76 (Aug 27, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose
19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse 
20/50 The Outsider, Stephen King 
21/50 Carrie Fisher, Wishful Drinking
22/50 Moxie, Jennifer Mathieu
23/50 The Breakdown, BA Paris 
24/50 Jump, Jilly Cooper
25/50 The Paying Guests, Sarah Waters
26/50 Scream for Me, Karen Rose
27/50 The Keeper of Lost Things, Ruth Hogan
28/50 The Improbability of Love, Hannah Rothschild

29/50 I Like it Like That, Claire Calman- this was a re read but I had forgotten how lovely it was. It is chick lit but it's chick lit that's written with wit and reminds me of my family's banter


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 28, 2018)

1/50 Christopher Moore - Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal
2/50 László Krasznahorkai - Satantango
3/50 Dennis Baron - A Better Pencil: Readers, Writers and the Digital Revolution
4/50 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
5/50 Mark Twain - Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
6/50 Matt Sewell - A Charm of Goldfinches
7/50 Melissa Mohr - Holy Shit: A Brief History of Swearing
8/50 George Sanders - Pastoralia
9/50 George Sanders - The Brief and Frightening Reign of Phil
10/50 Colson Whitehead - The Underground Railroad
11/50 Henry Marsh - Do No Harm: Stories of Life, Death and Brain Surgery
12/50 Oliver Sachs - Anthropologist on Mars
13/50 Sara Wheeler - Terra Incognita: Travels in Antarctica
14/50 Bill Bryson - Troublesome Words
15/50 Vera Brosgol - Anya's Ghost
16/50 Jen Lee - Garbage Night
17/50 George Sanders - In Persuasion Nation
18/50 Roger Cohen - The Girl from Human Street
19/50 Charles Dickens - Our Mutual Friend*
20/50 Joanathan and Naomi Kuttner - You, Pain Free
21/50 Alan Light - What Happened, Miss Simone?
22/50 Patric Modiano - The Search Warrant
23/50 Adam Kay - This Is Going to Hurt
24/50 Annie Proulx - Birdcloud
25/50 Sara Wheeler - The Magnetic North
26/50 Arthur Conan Doyle - The Lost World
27/50 Steven Pinker - The Sense of Style
28/50 Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
29/50 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
30/50 Philippe Sands - East West Street
31/50 H.G. Wells - The Invisible Man
32/50 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/50 Carlos Fuentes - The Crystal Frontier

34/50 Morris Gleitzman - Once
35/50 Charlotte Rogan - The Lifeboat
36/50 R.L. Stevenson - The Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde


----------



## 8115 (Aug 28, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman
4/25 Untold Stories - Alan Bennett
5/25 The Private Life of Mrs Sharma - Ratika Kapur
6/25 This Book Will Save Your Life - A.M. Homes
7/25 Eat Up! - Ruby Tandoh
8/25 Swing Time - Zadie Smith
9/25 Paula Spencer - Roddy Doyle
10/25 Eleanor and Park - Rainbow Rowell
11/25 The Circle - Dave Eggers
12/25 The Woman Who Walked Into Doors- Roddy Doyle
13/25 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
14/25 Offshore - Penelope Fitzgerald
15/25 A Hologram for the King - Dave Eggers
16/25 Familiar Things - Hwang Sok-Yong
17/25 The Unnumbered - Sam North
18/25 This is the Life - Alex Shearer
19/25 The Heart Goes Last - Margaret Atwood 
*20/25 The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan*


----------



## ringo (Aug 28, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin
13/40 The Scar -  China Miéville
14/40 Madonna In A Fur Coat -  Sabahattin Ali
15/40 Avoidant: How to Love (or Leave) a Dismissive Partner - Jeb Kinnison
16/40 The Missing - Tim Gautreaux
17/40 Rave - Irvine Welsh
18/40 Mrs Dalloway - Virginia Woolf
19/40 Cider With Rosie - Laurie Lee
20/40 The Secret DJ - Anonymous
21/40 The Devil In Amber - Mark Gatiss
22/40 Lean On Pete - Willy Vlautin
23/40 Harald, Claudia, And Their Son Duncan - Nadine Gordimer


----------



## Shirl (Aug 28, 2018)

1/20 The Lake of Darkness - Ruth Rendell
2/20 The Face of Tresspass - Ruth Rendell
3/20 A Demon in my View -Ruth Rendell
4/20 Make Death Love Me -Ruth Rendell
5/20 Dark Corners - Ruth Rendell
6/20 One Across, Two Down - Ruth Rendell
7/20 Then She was Gone - Lisa Jewell
8/20 The Girls- Lisa Jewell
9/20 A Judgement in Stone - Ruth Rendell
10/20 The Secret House of Death - Ruth Rendell
11/20 The Keys to the Street - Ruth Rendell
12/20 Live Flesh - Ruth Rendell
13/20 A sight for Sore Eyes - Ruth Rendell
14/20 The Vault - Ruth Rendell
15/20 Watching You - Lisa Jewell
16/20 I found You - Lisa Jewell
17/20 The Making of Us - Lisa Jewell


----------



## 8115 (Aug 28, 2018)

Shirl said:


> 1/20 The Lake of Darkness - Ruth Rendell
> 2/20 The Face of Tresspass - Ruth Rendell
> 3/20 A Demon in my View -Ruth Rendell
> 4/20 Make Death Love Me -Ruth Rendell
> ...


I really like Lisa Jewell. I have a second secret reading list of chick-lit that I don't own up to here.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 29, 2018)

1/5 Moxie - Jennifer Mathieu
2/5 Natives - Akala
3/5 Whispers Under Ground - Ben Aaronovitch


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 29, 2018)

1/25 A Horse Walks Into A Bar by David Grossman
2/25 Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff
3/25 The Queen of the Tambourine by Jane Gardam
4/25 Stop Walking On Eggshells by Paul T Mason and Randi Kreger
5/25 Everywoman by Jess Phillips.
6/25 Montaigne by Stefan Zweig.
7/25 So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
8/25 I'll Be Gone In The Dark by Michelle McNamara.
9/25 The Mermaids Singing by Val McDermid
10/25 The Wire in the Blood by Val McDermid
11/25 The Trouble With Lichen by John Wyndham
12/25 We Don't Know What We're Doing by Thomas Morris
13/25 She Must Have Known by Brian Masters
14/25 See What I Have Done by Sarah Schmidt

15/25  Poverty Safari by Darren McGarvey


----------



## ringo (Aug 30, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin
13/40 The Scar -  China Miéville
14/40 Madonna In A Fur Coat -  Sabahattin Ali
15/40 Avoidant: How to Love (or Leave) a Dismissive Partner - Jeb Kinnison
16/40 The Missing - Tim Gautreaux
17/40 Rave - Irvine Welsh
18/40 Mrs Dalloway - Virginia Woolf
19/40 Cider With Rosie - Laurie Lee
20/40 The Secret DJ - Anonymous
21/40 The Devil In Amber - Mark Gatiss
22/40 Lean On Pete - Willy Vlautin
23/40 Harald, Claudia, And Their Son Duncan - Nadine Gordimer
24/40 A Single Man - Christopher Isherwood


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 30, 2018)

1/5 Moxie - Jennifer Mathieu
2/5 Natives - Akala
3/5 Whispers Under Ground - Ben Aaronovitch
4/5 I Know Why The Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou


----------



## marty21 (Aug 30, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause

********

43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez


----------



## colbhoy (Aug 30, 2018)

01/10 - Live by Night by Dennis Lehane
02/10 - The Woodcutter by Reginald Hill
03/10 - A Day in the Bleachers by Arnold Hano
04/10 - The Forgotten Man by Robert Crais
05/10 - The Greatest Baseball Stories Ever Told edited by Jeff Silvermann
06/10 - Fall of Giants by Ken Follett
07/10 - We Are Celtic Supporters by Richard Purden
08/10 - Living On the Black by John Feinstein
09/10 - Capital by John Lanchester
10/10 - The Watchman by Robert Crais
11/10 - 50th Anniversary of Lisbon by Paul Cuddihy
*12/10 - The Teammates: A Portrait of a Friendship by David Halberstam*


----------



## Me76 (Sep 1, 2018)

Biddlybee said:


> 1/5 Moxie - Jennifer Mathieu
> 2/5 Natives - Akala
> 3/5 Whispers Under Ground - Ben Aaronovitch
> 4/5 I Know Why The Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou


What did you think of Moxie?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 1, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose
19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse 
20/50 The Outsider, Stephen King 
21/50 Carrie Fisher, Wishful Drinking
22/50 Moxie, Jennifer Mathieu
23/50 The Breakdown, BA Paris 
24/50 Jump, Jilly Cooper
25/50 The Paying Guests, Sarah Waters
26/50 Scream for Me, Karen Rose
27/50 The Keeper of Lost Things, Ruth Hogan
28/50 The Improbability of Love, Hannah Rothschild
29/50 I Like it Like That, Claire Calman
30/50 Don't Tell Meg, Paul Teague


31/50 Finding Audrey, Sophie Kinsella - loved this. Young girl getting over an incident that has left her with some issues.   

Its really short too if anyone needs a quick one to meet their target at the end of the year.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 1, 2018)

1/25 A Horse Walks Into A Bar by David Grossman
2/25 Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff
3/25 The Queen of the Tambourine by Jane Gardam
4/25 Stop Walking On Eggshells by Paul T Mason and Randi Kreger
5/25 Everywoman by Jess Phillips.
6/25 Montaigne by Stefan Zweig.
7/25 So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
8/25 I'll Be Gone In The Dark by Michelle McNamara.
9/25 The Mermaids Singing by Val McDermid
10/25 The Wire in the Blood by Val McDermid
11/25 The Trouble With Lichen by John Wyndham
12/25 We Don't Know What We're Doing by Thomas Morris
13/25 She Must Have Known by Brian Masters
14/25 See What I Have Done by Sarah Schmidt
15/25  Poverty Safari by Darren McGarvey

16/25 The Last Temptation by Val McDermid


----------



## nogojones (Sep 1, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
16/40 - Jules Archer - The Plot to Seize the White House
17/40 - Carl A. Trocki - Opium, Empire and the Global Political Economy
18/40 - Victor Serge - Revolution in Danger
19/40 - Friedrich Nietzsche - Beyond Good and Evil
20/40 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Innocent Erendira
21/40 - Jim Thompson - Bad Boy
22/40 - E.T.A. Hoffman - The Life and Opinions of the Tomcat Murr
23/40 - Raymond Postgate - 1848, The Story of a Year 
24/40 - Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
25/40 - John Dale - Dark Angel
26/40 - R.H. Tawney - Religon and the Rise of Capitalism
27/40 - Christian Ratsch - The Encyclopedia of Psychoactive Plants 
28/40 Harlan Ellison - Dangerous Visions 2
29/40 Kurt Vonnegut - Jailbird 

*30/40 Angela Davis - If They Come in the Morning
31/40 Anna Lowenhaupt Tsing - The Mushroom at the End of the World*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 2, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez

*******

44/76 The Black House - Peter May


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 2, 2018)

Me76 said:


> What did you think of Moxie?


Really enjoyed it, but then I still love bikini kill and her cat was called Joan Jonas


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 2, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies: online culture wars from 4Chan and Tumblr to Trump and the alt-right
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie
33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King

34/30 Robert Harris - Imperium (Cicero vol 1)


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 2, 2018)

1/25 A Horse Walks Into A Bar by David Grossman
2/25 Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff
3/25 The Queen of the Tambourine by Jane Gardam
4/25 Stop Walking On Eggshells by Paul T Mason and Randi Kreger
5/25 Everywoman by Jess Phillips.
6/25 Montaigne by Stefan Zweig.
7/25 So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
8/25 I'll Be Gone In The Dark by Michelle McNamara.
9/25 The Mermaids Singing by Val McDermid
10/25 The Wire in the Blood by Val McDermid
11/25 The Trouble With Lichen by John Wyndham
12/25 We Don't Know What We're Doing by Thomas Morris
13/25 She Must Have Known by Brian Masters
14/25 See What I Have Done by Sarah Schmidt
15/25  Poverty Safari by Darren McGarvey
16/25 The Last Temptation by Val McDermid

17/25 The Torment of Others by Val McDermid


----------



## marty21 (Sep 2, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May

*****
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May


----------



## Ptolemy (Sep 3, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
15/25. _The Scarlet Letter_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
16/25. _Good Morning, Midnight_ - Jean Rhys.
17/25. _Livingstone's Labour _- Ken Livingstone.
18/25. _The Diary of a Young Girl_ - Anne Frank.
19/25. _The Epic of Gilgamesh_ - N.K. Sandars (translation).
20/25. _The Condition of the Working Class in England (1892 Edition)_ - Friedrich Engels.
21/25. _Socialism: Utopian and Scientific_ - Friedrich Engels.
22/25. _The Eighteenth Brumaire of Louis Napoleon_ - Karl Marx.
23/25. _Eleanor Marx: A Life_ - Rachel Holmes.
*24/25. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
*
 I finally read one of the tomes I promised to take on at the beginning of the year. A surprisingly readable doorstop and a masterpiece of Russian fiction; comedic, reflective and tragic all at once.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 3, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death
49/65 - Michael Chabon - Moonglow
50/65 - Gerald Durrell - A Zoo in My Luggage
51/65 - Belinda Bauer - Snap
52/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Tree of Hands
*
53/65 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Purple Hibiscus*


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 3, 2018)

1/50 Christopher Moore - Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal
2/50 László Krasznahorkai - Satantango
3/50 Dennis Baron - A Better Pencil: Readers, Writers and the Digital Revolution
4/50 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
5/50 Mark Twain - Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
6/50 Matt Sewell - A Charm of Goldfinches
7/50 Melissa Mohr - Holy Shit: A Brief History of Swearing
8/50 George Sanders - Pastoralia
9/50 George Sanders - The Brief and Frightening Reign of Phil
10/50 Colson Whitehead - The Underground Railroad
11/50 Henry Marsh - Do No Harm: Stories of Life, Death and Brain Surgery
12/50 Oliver Sachs - Anthropologist on Mars
13/50 Sara Wheeler - Terra Incognita: Travels in Antarctica
14/50 Bill Bryson - Troublesome Words
15/50 Vera Brosgol - Anya's Ghost
16/50 Jen Lee - Garbage Night
17/50 George Sanders - In Persuasion Nation
18/50 Roger Cohen - The Girl from Human Street
19/50 Charles Dickens - Our Mutual Friend*
20/50 Joanathan and Naomi Kuttner - You, Pain Free
21/50 Alan Light - What Happened, Miss Simone?
22/50 Patric Modiano - The Search Warrant
23/50 Adam Kay - This Is Going to Hurt
24/50 Annie Proulx - Birdcloud
25/50 Sara Wheeler - The Magnetic North
26/50 Arthur Conan Doyle - The Lost World
27/50 Steven Pinker - The Sense of Style
28/50 Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
29/50 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
30/50 Philippe Sands - East West Street
31/50 H.G. Wells - The Invisible Man
32/50 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/50 Carlos Fuentes - The Crystal Frontier
34/50 Morris Gleitzman - Once
35/50 Charlotte Rogan - The Lifeboat
36/50 R.L. Stevenson - The Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde

37/50 J.G. Ballard - Cocaine Nights


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 3, 2018)

1. Radclyffe Hall - The Well of Loneliness
2. Carson McCullers - The Ballad of the Sad Cafe
3. Olivia Laing - The Lonely City: Adventures in the Art of Being Alone
4. Albert Camus - A Happy Death 
5. Orlando Figes - A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 
6. Larry McMurtry - Comanche Moon 
7. Hans Fallada - Alone In Berlin 
8. Dannie Abse - Ash on a Young Man's Sleeve
9. Eduardo Galeano - Open Veins of Latin America 
10. Lucia Berlin - A Manuel for Cleaning Women
11. E. L. Doctorow - Billy Bathgate 
12. Han Kang - The Vegetarian
*13. Fyodor Dostoevsky - Crime and Punishment 
14. Viv Albertine - Clothes...
15. Emile Zola - Thérèse Raquin*


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 3, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death
49/65 - Michael Chabon - Moonglow
50/65 - Gerald Durrell - A Zoo in My Luggage
51/65 - Belinda Bauer - Snap
52/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Tree of Hands
53/65 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Purple Hibiscus
*
54/65 - James M Cain - The Postman Always Rings Twice*


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 3, 2018)

1/25 A Horse Walks Into A Bar by David Grossman
2/25 Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff
3/25 The Queen of the Tambourine by Jane Gardam
4/25 Stop Walking On Eggshells by Paul T Mason and Randi Kreger
5/25 Everywoman by Jess Phillips.
6/25 Montaigne by Stefan Zweig.
7/25 So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
8/25 I'll Be Gone In The Dark by Michelle McNamara.
9/25 The Mermaids Singing by Val McDermid
10/25 The Wire in the Blood by Val McDermid
11/25 The Trouble With Lichen by John Wyndham
12/25 We Don't Know What We're Doing by Thomas Morris
13/25 She Must Have Known by Brian Masters
14/25 See What I Have Done by Sarah Schmidt
15/25  Poverty Safari by Darren McGarvey
16/25 The Last Temptation by Val McDermid
17/25 The Torment of Others by Val McDermid

18/25 Beneath the Bleeding by Val McDermid


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May

**********

46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May
46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May

*******
47/76 Rogue - J B Turner


----------



## gawkrodger (Sep 5, 2018)

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed
3) Mark Fisher - The Weird and the Eerie
4) Kilcullen - Blood Year: Islamic State and the failures of the war on terror
5) JG Ballard - The Drowned World
6) Geoff Manaugh - A Burglar's Guide to the City
7) Graham - Vertical: The City from Satellites to Bunkers* - *Really excellent. His Cities under Siege book is probably the best thing I've read on the 'militarisation' of cities. This is as good. He also has the comedy distinction of being arreseted vandalising cars with polite graffiti whilst in his pants
Jesmond professor Stephen Graham shamed by conviction
8) Lefebvre - Rhythmanalysis (re-read)
9) Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
10) Zizek - First as tragedy, then as farce
11) Deutsch/Kuhn - Antifascism, Sports, Sobriety: Forging a militant working-class culture: Selected writings by Julius Deutsch
12) Dyer-Witheford - Cyber-Proletariat - this is really excellent. Will have to go back and re-read CyberMarx I enjoyed this so much. Chapter 2 has some of the best short explanation of key marxist ideas I think I've ever read
13) Hobsbawm & Rudé - Captain Swing
14) Bradley L. Garrett - Explore Everything: Place-Hacking the City - Really enjoyable book about urbex. Tempts me to go clambering into empty buildings again
15) Kristin Ross - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune -  really highlighted how comparitevly little I know of the Paris Commune. Must read some more around it
16) Lefebvre - Marxist Thought and the City - one for Lefebvre completists only
17) Mailer - The Fight - with the exception of a few dodgy passages, hugely enjoyed this
18) Mieville - This Census-Taker - brilliant
19) Calvino - Invisible Cities - nb: I haven't actually quite finished this. I have about 20 pages left but I have put it down somewhere and can't find where I've put it!
20) Michael Roberts- The Long Depression
21) Mieville - Un Lun Dun
*22) Davis - Old Gods, New Enigmas: Marx's Lost Theory
23) Frank Herbert - Dune
24) JG Ballard - Concrete Island
25) Achebe - Things Fall Apart*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May
46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May
47/76 Rogue - J B Turner

********

48/76 Insidious Intent - Val McDermid


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 7, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death
49/65 - Michael Chabon - Moonglow
50/65 - Gerald Durrell - A Zoo in My Luggage
51/65 - Belinda Bauer - Snap
52/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Tree of Hands
53/65 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Purple Hibiscus
54/65 - James M Cain - The Postman Always Rings Twice
*
55/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Amy & Isabelle*


----------



## D'wards (Sep 7, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)
18/26 - The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin
19/26 - The Woman who Went to Bed For a Year by Sue Townsend
20/26 - So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
21/26 - The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers Omnibus by Gilbert Shelton
22/26 - Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince by J.K. Rowling
23/26 - Portnoy's Complaint by Philip Roth
24/26 - Adrian Mole: The Prostrate Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
25/26 - The Shining by Stephen King (reread)


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 8, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck
22. Artemis - Andy Weir
23. Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
24. David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism
25. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks -  Rebecca Skloot
26. The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
27. A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
28. Moonglow - Michael Chabon
29. The Good Immigrant - Nikesh Shukla
30. Longitude - David Sobel
31. We Are Legion - Dennis E. Taylor
32. Too Like the Lightning - Ada Palmer
33. A Respectable Trade- Phillipa Gregory
34. Nekropolis - Maureen F McHugh
35. Little Fires Everywhere - Celeste Ng
36. The Census-taker - China Mieville 
37. The Fight - Norman Mailer
38. Sleeping Giants - Sylvain Neuvel 
39. Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune - Kristin Ross
40. Cannery Row - John Steinbeck
41. Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
42. Rebel Voices: An IWW Anthology - Joyce Kornbluh 
43. Prisoners of Geography - Tim Marshall
44. Lightyears - James Salter


----------



## iona (Sep 8, 2018)

1/25 A Clash of Kings - George R. R. Martin
2/25 A Life for theStars - James Blish
3/25 The Triumph of Time - James Blish
4/25 A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow - George R. R. Martin
5/25 A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold - George R. R. Martin
6/25 A Feast for Crows - George R. R. Martin
7/25 The Crossing Places - Elly Griffiths
8/25 The Janus Stone - Elly Griffiths
9/25 The House at Sea's End - Elly Griffiths
10/25 King Rat - China Miéville
11/25 A Dance with Dragons: Dreams and Dust - George R. R. Martin
12/25 A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast - George R. R. Martin
13/25 Darkness at Noon - Arthur Koestler
14/25 Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
15/25 MaddAddam - Margaret Atwood
16/25 The Woman in Blue - Elly Griffiths
17/25 The Chalk Pit - Elly Griffiths
18/25 A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms - George R. R. Martin
19/25 In the Cold Dark Ground - Stuart MacBride
20/25 Smoke and Mirrors - Elly Griffiths
21/25 Call for the Dead - John le Carré
22/25 Norstrilia - Cordwainer Smith
23/25 Now We Are Dead - Stuart MacBride
24/25 The Blood Card - Elly Griffiths
25/25 A Murder of Quality - John le Carré
26/25 The Dark Angel - Elly Griffiths
27/25 The Ghost Fields - Elly Griffiths
28/25 Never Somewhere Else - Alex Gray
29/25 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
30/25 Bitter Seeds - Ian Tregillis
31/25 Blood Song - Anthony Ryan
32/25 Tower Lord - Anthony Ryan
33/25 Queen of Fire - Anthony Ryan
34/25 The Humans - Matt Haig
35/25 The Real Cool Killers - Chester Himes


----------



## Shirl (Sep 9, 2018)

1/20 The Lake of Darkness - Ruth Rendell
2/20 The Face of Tresspass - Ruth Rendell
3/20 A Demon in my View -Ruth Rendell
4/20 Make Death Love Me -Ruth Rendell
5/20 Dark Corners - Ruth Rendell
6/20 One Across, Two Down - Ruth Rendell
7/20 Then She was Gone - Lisa Jewell
8/20 The Girls- Lisa Jewell
9/20 A Judgement in Stone - Ruth Rendell
10/20 The Secret House of Death - Ruth Rendell
11/20 The Keys to the Street - Ruth Rendell
12/20 Live Flesh - Ruth Rendell
13/20 A sight for Sore Eyes - Ruth Rendell
14/20 The Vault - Ruth Rendell
15/20 Watching You - Lisa Jewell
16/20 I found You - Lisa Jewell
17/20 The Making of Us - Lisa Jewell
18/20 The Third Wife - Lisa Jewell


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 9, 2018)

1/50 Christopher Moore - Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal
2/50 László Krasznahorkai - Satantango
3/50 Dennis Baron - A Better Pencil: Readers, Writers and the Digital Revolution
4/50 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
5/50 Mark Twain - Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
6/50 Matt Sewell - A Charm of Goldfinches
7/50 Melissa Mohr - Holy Shit: A Brief History of Swearing
8/50 George Sanders - Pastoralia
9/50 George Sanders - The Brief and Frightening Reign of Phil
10/50 Colson Whitehead - The Underground Railroad
11/50 Henry Marsh - Do No Harm: Stories of Life, Death and Brain Surgery
12/50 Oliver Sachs - Anthropologist on Mars
13/50 Sara Wheeler - Terra Incognita: Travels in Antarctica
14/50 Bill Bryson - Troublesome Words
15/50 Vera Brosgol - Anya's Ghost
16/50 Jen Lee - Garbage Night
17/50 George Sanders - In Persuasion Nation
18/50 Roger Cohen - The Girl from Human Street
19/50 Charles Dickens - Our Mutual Friend
20/50 Jonathan and Naomi Kuttner - You, Pain Free
21/50 Alan Light - What Happened, Miss Simone?
22/50 Patrick Modiano - The Search Warrant
23/50 Adam Kay - This Is Going to Hurt
24/50 Annie Proulx - Birdcloud
25/50 Sara Wheeler - The Magnetic North
26/50 Arthur Conan Doyle - The Lost World
27/50 Steven Pinker - The Sense of Style
28/50 Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
29/50 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
30/50 Philippe Sands - East West Street
31/50 H.G. Wells - The Invisible Man
32/50 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/50 Carlos Fuentes - The Crystal Frontier
34/50 Morris Gleitzman - Once
35/50 Charlotte Rogan - The Lifeboat
36/50 R.L. Stevenson - The Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
37/50 J.G. Ballard - Cocaine Nights

38/50 Donald Barthelme - Sixty Stories


----------



## Ptolemy (Sep 10, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
15/25. _The Scarlet Letter_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
16/25. _Good Morning, Midnight_ - Jean Rhys.
17/25. _Livingstone's Labour _- Ken Livingstone.
18/25. _The Diary of a Young Girl_ - Anne Frank.
19/25. _The Epic of Gilgamesh_ - N.K. Sandars (translation).
20/25. _The Condition of the Working Class in England (1892 Edition)_ - Friedrich Engels.
21/25. _Socialism: Utopian and Scientific_ - Friedrich Engels.
22/25. _The Eighteenth Brumaire of Louis Napoleon_ - Karl Marx.
23/25. _Eleanor Marx: A Life_ - Rachel Holmes.
24/25. _The Brothers Karamazov_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
*25/25. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol.
*
Met my target, but still have a few books to finish off, particularly the longer ones I promised to read...


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 10, 2018)

1/39 High/Perchard (Eds) - The Deindustrialized World
2/39 Jameson, Fredric - Postmodernism, or, the cultural logic of late capitalism
3/39 Gest, Justin - The new minority: White working class poliics in an age of immigration and inequality
4/39 Hall, David - Working Lives: the forgotten voices of Britain's post war working class
5/39 Katznelson, Ira - City Trenches: Urban politics and the patterning of class in the US
6/39 Goodhart, David - The Road to Somewhere: the New Tribes Shaping British Politics
7/39 Dudley, Kathryn - The End of the Line: Lost Jobs, New Lives in Postindustrial America
8/39 Spencer, K (& others) - Crisis in the Industrial Heartland: A Study of the West Midlands
9/39 Hall, Stuart - Cultural Representations and Signifying Practises (Culture, Media and Identity)
10/39 Strangleman, Tim - Work and Society: Sociological Approaches, Themes and Methods
11/39 Cowie, Jefferson - Capital Moves: RCA's 70 Year Quest for Cheap Labor
12/39 -Jobson, Richard - Nostalgia and the Post War Labour Party: Prisoners of the Past
13/39 Black/Pemberton/Thane (eds) - Reassessing 1970’s Britain
14/39 May, Todd -The Moral Theory of Poststructuralism
15/39 Morley, Paul - The North
16/39 High, Steven - Industrial Sunset
17/39 Hill, Archie - A Cage of Shadows
18/39 Boltanski/Chiapello - The New Spirit of Capitalism
19/39 Portelli, Alessandro - They Say in Harlan County
20/39 Portelli, Alessandro - The Battle of Valle Giulia
21/39 Clarke/Critcher/Johnson (eds) - Working Class Culture: Studies in History and Theory
22/39 Centre for Contemporary Cultural Studies - Making Histories: Studies in History Writing and Politics
23/39 Hobsbawm, Eric - The Age of Revolution: Europe 1789-1848
24/39 Fielding, Stephen - The Labour Governments 1964-1970: Labour and Cultural Change
25/39 Maconie, Stuart - Long March from Jarrow: A Journey through Britain Now and Then
26/39 Scott, Joan - Gender and the Politics of History
27/39 - Lasch, Christopher - The Culture of Narcissism: American Life in an Age of Diminishing Expectations
28/39 - Standing, Guy - The Precariat: The New Dangerous Class
29/39 - Priestley, John, B - English Journeys 
30/39 Dennis/Henriques/ - Coal is our life: Analysis of a Yorkshire Mining Community
31/39 Varoufakis, Y - Adults in the Room: My Battles with Europe’s Deep Establishment 
32/39 Polanyi, Karl - The Great Transformation 
33/39 Smith, E., & Worley, M., - Waiting for the Revolution: The British Far Left from 1956


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 11, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death
49/65 - Michael Chabon - Moonglow
50/65 - Gerald Durrell - A Zoo in My Luggage
51/65 - Belinda Bauer - Snap
52/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Tree of Hands
53/65 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Purple Hibiscus
54/65 - James M Cain - The Postman Always Rings Twice
55/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Amy & Isabelle
*
56/65 - Minette Walters - The Sculptress*


----------



## braindancer (Sep 12, 2018)

1/25 This Perfect Day - Ira Levin
2/25 Southern Cross The Dog - Bill Cheng
3/25 - The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
4/25 - Catching Fire - Suzanne Collins
5/25 - Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins
6/25 - Web - John Wyndham
7/25 - The Gift of Rain - Tan Twang Eng
8/25 - The Stars My Destination - Alfred Bester
9/25 - The Postman Always Rings Twice -James M Cain
10/25 - Lucky Jim - Kingsley Amis
11/25 - Charles Dickens: A Life - Claire Tomalin
12/25 - Old Weird Albion - Justin Hopper
13/25 - Go Tell It On the Mountain - James Baldwin
14/25 - Fingersmith - Sarah Waters


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 12, 2018)

01/10 - Live by Night by Dennis Lehane
02/10 - The Woodcutter by Reginald Hill
03/10 - A Day in the Bleachers by Arnold Hano
04/10 - The Forgotten Man by Robert Crais
05/10 - The Greatest Baseball Stories Ever Told edited by Jeff Silvermann
06/10 - Fall of Giants by Ken Follett
07/10 - We Are Celtic Supporters by Richard Purden
08/10 - Living On the Black by John Feinstein
09/10 - Capital by John Lanchester
10/10 - The Watchman by Robert Crais
11/10 - 50th Anniversary of Lisbon by Paul Cuddihy
12/10 - The Teammates: A Portrait of a Friendship by David Halberstam
*13/10 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 12, 2018)

1. Radclyffe Hall - The Well of Loneliness
2. Carson McCullers - The Ballad of the Sad Cafe
3. Olivia Laing - The Lonely City: Adventures in the Art of Being Alone
4. Albert Camus - A Happy Death 
5. Orlando Figes - A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 
6. Larry McMurtry - Comanche Moon 
7. Hans Fallada - Alone In Berlin 
8. Dannie Abse - Ash on a Young Man's Sleeve
9. Eduardo Galeano - Open Veins of Latin America 
10. Lucia Berlin - A Manuel for Cleaning Women
11. E. L. Doctorow - Billy Bathgate 
12. Han Kang - The Vegetarian
13. Fyodor Dostoevsky - Crime and Punishment 
14. Viv Albertine - Clothes...
15. Emile Zola - Thérèse Raquin
*16. Greg Jackson - Prodigals 
*


----------



## 8115 (Sep 12, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman
4/25 Untold Stories - Alan Bennett
5/25 The Private Life of Mrs Sharma - Ratika Kapur
6/25 This Book Will Save Your Life - A.M. Homes
7/25 Eat Up! - Ruby Tandoh
8/25 Swing Time - Zadie Smith
9/25 Paula Spencer - Roddy Doyle
10/25 Eleanor and Park - Rainbow Rowell
11/25 The Circle - Dave Eggers
12/25 The Woman Who Walked Into Doors- Roddy Doyle
13/25 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
14/25 Offshore - Penelope Fitzgerald
15/25 A Hologram for the King - Dave Eggers
16/25 Familiar Things - Hwang Sok-Yong
17/25 The Unnumbered - Sam North
18/25 This is the Life - Alex Shearer
19/25 The Heart Goes Last - Margaret Atwood
20/25 The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan 
*21/25 Toby's Room - Pat Barker *


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 12, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies: online culture wars from 4Chan and Tumblr to Trump and the alt-right
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie
33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King
34/30 Robert Harris - Imperium (Cicero vol 1)

35/30 Robert Harris - Lustrum (Cicero vol 2)


----------



## yield (Sep 12, 2018)

yield said:


> 13. Fifth Season by Nora K. Jemisin





kropotkin said:


> I thought this was good- did you like it?


Loved it. Amazing worldbuilding. Can see the influences. The Fulcrum by the Bene Gesserit from Dune 


Spoiler: stuff






> There is in each of us an ancient force that takes and an ancient force that gives. A man finds little difficulty facing that place within himself where the taking force dwells, but it’s almost impossible for him to see into the giving force without changing into something other than man. For a woman, the situation is reversed. ... These things are so ancient within us that they're ground into each separate cell of our bodies. We're shaped by such forces. You can say to yourself, 'Yes, I see how such a thing may be.' But when you look inward and confront the raw force of your own life unshielded, you see your peril. You see that this could overwhelm you. The greatest peril to the Giver is the force that takes. The greatest peril to the Taker is the force that gives. It's as easy to be overwhelmed by giving as by taking. (And you, my son, are you one who gives or one who takes? I'm the fulcrum. I cannot give without taking and I cannot take without...)





And the Fifth Season from Ursula Le Guin's Hainish Cycle. I'm on the sequel now. Doesn't disappoint.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May
46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May
47/76 Rogue - J B Turner
48/76 Insidious Intent - Val McDermid

************
49/76 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 14 : Mort Vivant - Frank Tayell


----------



## Ptolemy (Sep 13, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
15/25. _The Scarlet Letter_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
16/25. _Good Morning, Midnight_ - Jean Rhys.
17/25. _Livingstone's Labour _- Ken Livingstone.
18/25. _The Diary of a Young Girl_ - Anne Frank.
19/25. _The Epic of Gilgamesh_ - N.K. Sandars (translation).
20/25. _The Condition of the Working Class in England (1892 Edition)_ - Friedrich Engels.
21/25. _Socialism: Utopian and Scientific_ - Friedrich Engels.
22/25. _The Eighteenth Brumaire of Louis Napoleon_ - Karl Marx.
23/25. _Eleanor Marx: A Life_ - Rachel Holmes.
24/25. _The Brothers Karamazov_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
25/25. _Dead Souls_ - Nikolai Gogol.
*26/25. Fear: Trump in the White House - Bob Woodward.*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 13, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*22/30 Nikolai Gogol - Dead Souls*

Ptolemy beat me to the finish line by a couple of days.


----------



## Ptolemy (Sep 13, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> *22/30 Nikolai Gogol - Dead Souls*
> 
> Ptolemy beat me to the finish line by a couple of days.



To be fair I cheated as I didn't read the scraps of Volume 2 which were included in my Kindle edition, but they weren't very good and Kindle considered me to have completed the book at the end of Volume 1...

What did you think of it!? Which translation did you read?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 13, 2018)

Ptolemy said:


> To be fair I cheated as I didn't read the scraps of Volume 2 which were included in my Kindle edition, but they weren't very good and Kindle considered me to have completed the book at the end of Volume 1...
> 
> What did you think of it!? Which translation did you read?



Oh I read the Penguin classic one which was translated by (gets book out of bag) Robert Maguire.

I think it’s great, I like the downbeat atmosphere and the sly digs in there. I did get a bit confused about who was who at points.

The intro says part 2 is pants and he burnt it. 

What did you think?


----------



## Ptolemy (Sep 14, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Oh I read the Penguin classic one which was translated by (gets book out of bag) Robert Maguire.
> 
> I think it’s great, I like the downbeat atmosphere and the sly digs in there. I did get a bit confused about who was who at points.
> 
> ...



I read the Guerney version, largely on the strength of the praise given to it by Vladimir Nabakov.

I love the relentless cynicism of the novel - the utter vacuity of the middle class mob, the sociopathy of Chichikov and the paranoia which begins to infect the plot as it hurtles towards its conclusion. I know what you mean about the confusion of characters - though I interpreted that as reflecting the basic emptiness of the social milieu Gogol was painting.

The bits I read of part 2 really weren't inspiring; rumour has it that Gogol initially wanted to do a trilogy; crime, punishment and redemption. Not a bad concept, but the problem is that the text simply wasn't that good. I think it works best just as a quick flash of inspiration bound up in a 250 page story.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2018)

1/12 - The Chessmen - Peter May
2/12 - The Corbyn Effect - Mark Perryman
3/12 - The Trial - Franz Kafka
4/12 - Renegade - Mark E Smith
5/12 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
6/12 - Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
7/12 - Coffin Road - Peter May
8/12 - Warriers of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 14, 2018)

1/40 Mark Greif - Against Everything
2/40 Richard Morgan - Altered Carbon
3/40 Michele Wallace - Invisibility Blues
4/40 Connie Willis - Blackout
5/40 Kathleen Taylor - Brainwashing: The Science of Thought Control
6/40 Margaret Atwood - Payback: Debt and the Shadow Side of Wealth
7/40 Usrula K le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea
8/40 Naomi Alderman - The Power
9/40 R. D. Laing - The Politics of Experience and the Bird of Paradise
10/40 Rebecca Solnit - Wanderlust: A History of Walking
11/40 William Gibson - Pattern Recognition
12/40 Barbara & Karen Fields - Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life
13/40 Laura James - Odd Girl Out: An Autistic Woman in a Neuroptypical World
14/40 Erik Hazan - First Measures of the Coming Insurrection
15/40 William Gibson - Spook Country
16/40 Carl Sagan - The Demon-Haunted World
17/40 Becky Chambers - A Closed and Common Orbit
18/40 Rebecca Solnit - The Mother of all Questions
19/40 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of the Day
20/40 Shulamith Firestone - The Dialectic of Sex
21/40 Arundhati Roy - Capitalism: A Ghost Story
22/40 Eka Kurniawan - Man Tiger
23/40 Carol Hebald - The Heart Too Long Suppressed
24/40 Rachel Armstrong - Origamy

25/40 Stephen Jay Gould - Ever Since Darwin: Reflections in Natural History
26/40 Iain M Banks - The Player of Games
27/40 Joe Abercrombie - The Blade Itself
28/40 Marianne Fritz - The Weight of Things


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 15, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*23/30 Ian Bone, Alan Pullen, Tim Scargill (eds) - Class War: A Decade of Disorder*


----------



## D'wards (Sep 17, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)
18/26 - The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin
19/26 - The Woman who Went to Bed For a Year by Sue Townsend
20/26 - So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
21/26 - The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers Omnibus by Gilbert Shelton
22/26 - Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince by J.K. Rowling
23/26 - Portnoy's Complaint by Philip Roth
24/26 - Adrian Mole: The Prostrate Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
25/26 - The Shining by Stephen King (reread)
26/26 - The Moon's A Balloon by David Niven


----------



## Voley (Sep 17, 2018)

1/30 The Bottom Corner - Nige Tassell
2/30 Long Road From Jarrow - Stuart Maconie
3/30 Withnail And I - Bruce Robinson
4/30 Tschick - Wolfgang Herndorff
5/30 Lonely Boy: Tales From A Sex Pistol – Steve Jones
6/30 Ruth And Martin's Album Club - Martin Fitzgerald​7/30 Bill Bailey's Remarkable Guide To British Birds.
8/30 The Last Fighting Tommy - Harry Patch
9/30 Holy Shit: A Brief History Of Swearing – Melissa Mohr
10/30 Suspicious Minds - Rob Brotherton
11/30 Sonic Youth Slept On My Floor - Dave Haslam
12/30 The Pearl - John Steinbeck
13/30 Fault Lines - Laura Taylor

Our sojourner's latest call for unity in this fucking shambles of a world we live in. Bloody wonderful and written by a friend of ours.


----------



## yield (Sep 17, 2018)

yield said:


> 1. Half a King by Joe Abercrombie
> 2. The Power by Naomi Alderman
> 3. The Enemy Within: The Secret War Against the Miners by Seumas Milne
> 4. The Fireman by Joe Hill
> ...


14. The Obelisk Gate by Nora K. Jemisin


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 18, 2018)

1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy
2. Susan Cooper - The Dark Is Rising
3. Naoki Higashida - The Reason I Jump
4. Jon Ronson - The Men Who Stare At Goats
5. Sarah Perry - After Me Comes The Flood
6. Joss Whedon and lots of others - Buffy the Vampire Slayer S8 omnibus vol.1
7. Sarah Hendrickx - Women and Girls with Autism Spectrum Disorder
8. Ellipsis vol.1 (flash fiction lit mag)
9. Clare Bailey and Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
10. Rupert Thomson - This Party's Got To Stop
11. Tove Jansson - The Summer Book
12. Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
13. Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest
14. Joel Dicker - The Truth About the Harry Quebert Affair
15. Elly Griffiths - The Dark Angel
16. Paul Cree - The Suburban
17. Simon Kernick - The Bone Field
18. Douglas Adams - The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (reread)

19. Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe. Another double plus good reread.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 19, 2018)

1/5 Moxie - Jennifer Mathieu
2/5 Natives - Akala
3/5 Whispers Under Ground - Ben Aaronovitch
4/5 I Know Why The Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou
5/5 The Great North Wood - Tim Bird 

Not many words, but it's going on my list! Lovely book.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 19, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death
49/65 - Michael Chabon - Moonglow
50/65 - Gerald Durrell - A Zoo in My Luggage
51/65 - Belinda Bauer - Snap
52/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Tree of Hands
53/65 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Purple Hibiscus
54/65 - James M Cain - The Postman Always Rings Twice
55/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Amy & Isabelle
56/65 - Minette Walters - The Sculptress
*
57/65 - Ruth Rendell - Live Flesh*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May
46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May
47/76 Rogue - J B Turner
48/76 Insidious Intent - Val McDermid
49/76 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 14 : Mort Vivant - Frank Tayell

******
50/76 Paris : After The Liberation : 1944-1949 - Anthony Beevor & Artemis Cooper


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 19, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*24/30 Daniel Trilling - Lights In The Distance: Exile and Refuge at the Borders of Europe*

He's a mate but this is very good. Puts human faces on the "refugee crisis" without being too worthy, a cracking read.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 19, 2018)

51 - Blood and Mistletoe: The History of the Druids in Britain -  Ronald Hutton
52 - The Conservative Revolution in the Weimar Republic - Roger Woods
53 - Bring the War Home: The White Power Movement and Paramilitary America -  Kathleen Belew
54 - Apocalypse and survival: Reflections on Giorgio Cesarano's book, Critica dell’utopia capitale, and the experience of the radical communist current in Italy -  Francesco Santini 
55- UFOs, Conspiracy Theories and the New Age Millennial Conspiracism - David G. Robertson


----------



## Me76 (Sep 21, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose
19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse 
20/50 The Outsider, Stephen King 
21/50 Carrie Fisher, Wishful Drinking
22/50 Moxie, Jennifer Mathieu
23/50 The Breakdown, BA Paris 
24/50 Jump, Jilly Cooper
25/50 The Paying Guests, Sarah Waters
26/50 Scream for Me, Karen Rose
27/50 The Keeper of Lost Things, Ruth Hogan
28/50 The Improbability of Love, Hannah Rothschild
29/50 I Like it Like That, Claire Calman
30/50 Don't Tell Meg, Paul Teague
31/50 Finding Audrey, Sophie Kinsella
32/50 The Cull - Bloodline, Eric J Gates
33/50 When Good Friends Go Bad, Ellie Campbell
34/50 The Good Samaritan, John Marrs


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> 16/50 peter straub, ghost story
> 17/50 georges simenon, inspector cadaver
> 18/50 benson bobrick, east of the sun: the conquest and settlement of siberia


19/50 miles cameron, fall of dragons
20/50 r.v. comerford, the fenians in context


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 22, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies: online culture wars from 4Chan and Tumblr to Trump and the alt-right
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie
33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King
34/30 Robert Harris - Imperium (Cicero vol 1)
35/30 Robert Harris - Lustrum (Cicero vol 2)

36/30 Robert Harris - Dictator (Cicero vol 3)


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 22, 2018)

1. Radclyffe Hall - The Well of Loneliness
2. Carson McCullers - The Ballad of the Sad Cafe
3. Olivia Laing - The Lonely City: Adventures in the Art of Being Alone
4. Albert Camus - A Happy Death 
5. Orlando Figes - A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924 
6. Larry McMurtry - Comanche Moon 
7. Hans Fallada - Alone In Berlin 
8. Dannie Abse - Ash on a Young Man's Sleeve
9. Eduardo Galeano - Open Veins of Latin America 
10. Lucia Berlin - A Manuel for Cleaning Women
11. E. L. Doctorow - Billy Bathgate 
12. Han Kang - The Vegetarian
13. Fyodor Dostoevsky - Crime and Punishment 
14. Viv Albertine - Clothes...
15. Emile Zola - Thérèse Raquin
16. Greg Jackson - Prodigals 
*17. Sally Rooney - Normal People
*
Definitely worth the hype, not been so emotionally involved in the outcome of a novel for years.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 23, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)
18/26 - The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin
19/26 - The Woman who Went to Bed For a Year by Sue Townsend
20/26 - So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
21/26 - The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers Omnibus by Gilbert Shelton
22/26 - Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince by J.K. Rowling
23/26 - Portnoy's Complaint by Philip Roth
24/26 - Adrian Mole: The Prostrate Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
25/26 - The Shining by Stephen King (reread)
26/26 - The Moon's A Balloon by David Niven
27/26 - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows by J.K. Rowling


----------



## ringo (Sep 24, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin
13/40 The Scar -  China Miéville
14/40 Madonna In A Fur Coat -  Sabahattin Ali
15/40 Avoidant: How to Love (or Leave) a Dismissive Partner - Jeb Kinnison
16/40 The Missing - Tim Gautreaux
17/40 Rave - Irvine Welsh
18/40 Mrs Dalloway - Virginia Woolf
19/40 Cider With Rosie - Laurie Lee
20/40 The Secret DJ - Anonymous
21/40 The Devil In Amber - Mark Gatiss
22/40 Lean On Pete - Willy Vlautin
23/40 Harald, Claudia, And Their Son Duncan - Nadine Gordimer
24/40 A Single Man - Christopher Isherwood
25/40 The Discovery Of Heaven - Harry Mulisch


----------



## D'wards (Sep 25, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)
18/26 - The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin
19/26 - The Woman who Went to Bed For a Year by Sue Townsend
20/26 - So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
21/26 - The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers Omnibus by Gilbert Shelton
22/26 - Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince by J.K. Rowling
23/26 - Portnoy's Complaint by Philip Roth
24/26 - Adrian Mole: The Prostrate Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
25/26 - The Shining by Stephen King (reread)
26/26 - The Moon's A Balloon by David Niven
27/26 - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows by J.K. Rowling
28/26 - Intro to Alien Invasion by Owen King and Mark Jude Poirier


----------



## nogojones (Sep 26, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
16/40 - Jules Archer - The Plot to Seize the White House
17/40 - Carl A. Trocki - Opium, Empire and the Global Political Economy
18/40 - Victor Serge - Revolution in Danger
19/40 - Friedrich Nietzsche - Beyond Good and Evil
20/40 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Innocent Erendira
21/40 - Jim Thompson - Bad Boy
22/40 - E.T.A. Hoffman - The Life and Opinions of the Tomcat Murr
23/40 - Raymond Postgate - 1848, The Story of a Year 
24/40 - Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
25/40 - John Dale - Dark Angel
26/40 - R.H. Tawney - Religon and the Rise of Capitalism
27/40 - Christian Ratsch - The Encyclopedia of Psychoactive Plants 
28/40 Harlan Ellison - Dangerous Visions 2
29/40 Kurt Vonnegut - Jailbird 
30/40 Angela Davis - If They Come in the Morning
31/40 Anna Lowenhaupt Tsing - The Mushroom at the End of the World
*
32/40  Jean Paul Satre - Words
33/40  Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 26, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*25/30 Aaron Cometbus - Cometbus #58*

Fictionalised account of the author's attempts to ingratiate himself with the characterful old biffers who hang out in a San Francisco diner.

*26/30 Viv Albertine - To Throw Away Unopened*

An account of her mother's death overlayed with brutally honest thoughts on family life and getting old. Not as much fun as her first book, because of the subject matter.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May
46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May
47/76 Rogue - J B Turner
48/76 Insidious Intent - Val McDermid
49/76 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 14 : Mort Vivant - Frank Tayell
50/76 Paris : After The Liberation : 1944-1949 - Anthony Beevor & Artemis Cooper

*******

51/76 A walk Through Paris : A Radical Exploration - Eric Hazan


----------



## Shirl (Sep 27, 2018)

1/20 The Lake of Darkness - Ruth Rendell
2/20 The Face of Tresspass - Ruth Rendell
3/20 A Demon in my View -Ruth Rendell
4/20 Make Death Love Me -Ruth Rendell
5/20 Dark Corners - Ruth Rendell
6/20 One Across, Two Down - Ruth Rendell
7/20 Then She was Gone - Lisa Jewell
8/20 The Girls- Lisa Jewell
9/20 A Judgement in Stone - Ruth Rendell
10/20 The Secret House of Death - Ruth Rendell
11/20 The Keys to the Street - Ruth Rendell
12/20 Live Flesh - Ruth Rendell
13/20 A sight for Sore Eyes - Ruth Rendell
14/20 The Vault - Ruth Rendell
15/20 Watching You - Lisa Jewell
16/20 I found You - Lisa Jewell
17/20 The Making of Us - Lisa Jewell
18/20 The Third Wife - Lisa Jewell
19/20 The Brimstone Wedding - Barbara Vine
20/20 The House of Stairs - Barbara Vive
21/20 The Child's Child - Barbara Vine
22/The Best Man to Die - Ruth Rendell


----------



## Dragnet (Sep 29, 2018)

Dragnet said:


> 6/25 - Identity and Violence - Amartya Sen
> 7/25 - This Is Memorial Device - David Keenan
> 8/25 - Class Notes - Adolph Reed Jr.
> 9/25 - The Most Radical Gesture - Sadie Plant


10/25 - Mistaken Identity: Race and Class in the Age of Trump - Asad Haider
11/25 - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King - Lloyd Bradley
12/25 - From Fatwa to Jihad - Kenan Malik 
13/25 - How Late It Was, How Late - James Kelman
14/25 - I Couldn't Paint Golden Angels - Albert Meltzer


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> 19/50 miles cameron, fall of dragons
> 20/50 r.v. comerford, the fenians in context


21/50 richard o'rawe, northern heist


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2018)

marty21 said:


> 1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
> 2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
> 3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
> 4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
> ...


You'd like northern heist


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 29, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck
22. Artemis - Andy Weir
23. Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
24. David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism
25. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks - Rebecca Skloot
26. The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
27. A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
28. Moonglow - Michael Chabon
29. The Good Immigrant - Nikesh Shukla
30. Longitude - David Sobel
31. We Are Legion - Dennis E. Taylor
32. Too Like the Lightning - Ada Palmer
33. A Respectable Trade- Phillipa Gregory
34. Nekropolis - Maureen F McHugh
35. Little Fires Everywhere - Celeste Ng
36. The Census-taker - China Mieville 
37. The Fight - Norman Mailer
38. Sleeping Giants - Sylvain Neuvel 
39. Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune - Kristin Ross
40. Cannery Row - John Steinbeck
41. Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
42. Rebel Voices: An IWW Anthology - Joyce Kornbluh 
43. Prisoners of Geography - Tim Marshall
44. Lightyears - James Salter
45. For We Are Many - Dennis E. Taylor
46. All These Worlds - Dennis E. Taylor
47. Dictator -Robert Harris


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 29, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies: online culture wars from 4Chan and Tumblr to Trump and the alt-right
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie
33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King
34/30 Robert Harris - Imperium (Cicero vol 1)
35/30 Robert Harris - Lustrum (Cicero vol 2)
36/30 Robert Harris - Dictator (Cicero vol 3)

37/30 Bob Woodward - Fear: Trump in the White House


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2018)

1. "The Last 10 Seconds" - Simon Kernick.
2. "Why Did You Lie" - Yrsa Sigurdardottir
3. "The Collini Case" - Ferdinand Von Schirach
4. "Kill the Father" - Sandrone Dazieri
5. "Revenger" - Alastair Reynolds
6. "Touch" - Claire North
7. "The Word is Murder" - Anthony Horowitz
8. "Good News, Bad News" - David Wolstencroft
9. "The Bone Field" - Simon Kernick
10. "Disclaimer - Renee Knight
11. "The Last Days Of Jack Sparks" - Jason Arnopp
12. "A Traitor in the Family"- Nicholas Searle
13. "Holy Ceremony" - Harri Nykanen
14. "After the Crash" - Michael Bussi

*15. "The Dry" - Jane Harper. Very good thriller with an excellent sense of place. *


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 30, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death
49/65 - Michael Chabon - Moonglow
50/65 - Gerald Durrell - A Zoo in My Luggage
51/65 - Belinda Bauer - Snap
52/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Tree of Hands
53/65 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Purple Hibiscus
54/65 - James M Cain - The Postman Always Rings Twice
55/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Amy & Isabelle
56/65 - Minette Walters - The Sculptress
57/65 - Ruth Rendell - Live Flesh
*
58/65 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth (9/10)*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 30, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies: online culture wars from 4Chan and Tumblr to Trump and the alt-right
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie
33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King
34/30 Robert Harris - Imperium (Cicero vol 1)
35/30 Robert Harris - Lustrum (Cicero vol 2)
36/30 Robert Harris - Dictator (Cicero vol 3)
37/30 Bob Woodward - Fear: Trump in the White House

38/30 Bob Dylan - Chronicles volume 1


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 30, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck
22. Artemis - Andy Weir
23. Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
24. David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism
25. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks -  Rebecca Skloot
26. The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
27. A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
28. Moonglow - Michael Chabon
29. The Good Immigrant - Nikesh Shukla
30. Longitude - David Sobel
31. We Are Legion - Dennis E. Taylor
32. Too Like the Lightning - Ada Palmer
33. A Respectable Trade- Phillipa Gregory
34. Nekropolis - Maureen F McHugh
35. Little Fires Everywhere - Celeste Ng
36. The Census-taker - China Mieville 
37. The Fight - Norman Mailer
38. Sleeping Giants - Sylvain Neuvel 
39. Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune - Kristin Ross
40. Cannery Row - John Steinbeck
41. Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
42. Rebel Voices: An IWW Anthology - Joyce Kornbluh 
43. Prisoners of Geography - Tim Marshall
44. Lightyears - James Salter
45. For We Are Many - Dennis E. Taylor
46. All These Worlds - Dennis E. Taylor
47. Dictator -Robert Harris
48. A Moveable Feast - Ernest Hemmingway


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May
46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May
47/76 Rogue - J B Turner
48/76 Insidious Intent - Val McDermid
49/76 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 14 : Mort Vivant - Frank Tayell
50/76 Paris : After The Liberation: 1944-1949 - Anthony Beevor & Artemis Cooper
51/76 A walk Through Paris : A Radical Exploration - Eric Hazan

********

52/76 You Soldiers 4 : Adversity - Devon C Ford.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2018)

ringo said:


> 20/40 The Secret DJ - Anonymous


This looks like fun...any good?


Fozzie Bear said:


> *25/30 Aaron Cometbus - Cometbus #58*


Did you pick that up in the UK? If so where?
I read one of those once and really enjoyed it. Found it second hand though. Never seen it before or since


----------



## ringo (Oct 1, 2018)

ska invita said:


> This looks like fun...any good?


It's alright. Probably much more enjoyable if you're into the whole house/Ibiza/mainstream dance culture thing. Or if i'd actually heard of the protagonist. 

But a lot of it rings true and there are the usual entertaining tales of excess and bizarre behaviour you can only encounter in the rarified, detached, unworldy sphere where cool kids, superclubs, wealth, wasters and escapism meet. Fun until it very dramatically stops being fun. A fairly standard 'what goes up must come down' cautionary tale.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2018)

ringo said:


> Or if i'd actually heard of the protagonist.


Is their identity out now?

Thanks. From the outside it looks like a pretty horrible world. My friend was saying the Avicci documentary (leads up to his death) is well worth a watch


----------



## ringo (Oct 1, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Is their identity out now?
> 
> Thanks. From the outside it looks like a pretty horrible world. My friend was saying the Avicci documentary (leads up to his death) is well worth a watch


It's meant to be kept secret but I'll PM you.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 1, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Did you pick that up in the UK? If so where?
> I read one of those once and really enjoyed it. Found it second hand though. Never seen it before or since



His European distribution sucks but I found a couple of copies at this place in Hull (mailorder). 
Home

It looks like AK US have them. I really like his stuff - not read anything by him until this year and then got a bit obsessed.


----------



## yield (Oct 2, 2018)

yield said:


> 1. Half a King by Joe Abercrombie
> 2. The Power by Naomi Alderman
> 3. The Enemy Within: The Secret War Against the Miners by Seumas Milne
> 4. The Fireman by Joe Hill
> ...


15. Brass Sun: The Wheel of Worlds by Ian Edginton & I.N.J. Culbard
16. The Last Capitalist by Steve Cullen


----------



## ringo (Oct 2, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin
13/40 The Scar -  China Miéville
14/40 Madonna In A Fur Coat -  Sabahattin Ali
15/40 Avoidant: How to Love (or Leave) a Dismissive Partner - Jeb Kinnison
16/40 The Missing - Tim Gautreaux
17/40 Rave - Irvine Welsh
18/40 Mrs Dalloway - Virginia Woolf
19/40 Cider With Rosie - Laurie Lee
20/40 The Secret DJ - Anonymous
21/40 The Devil In Amber - Mark Gatiss
22/40 Lean On Pete - Willy Vlautin
23/40 Harald, Claudia, And Their Son Duncan - Nadine Gordimer
24/40 A Single Man - Christopher Isherwood
25/40 The Discovery Of Heaven - Harry Mulisch
26/40 Siegfried's Murder (The Nibelungenlied) - Unknown
27/40 A Whole Life - Robert Seethaler


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 2, 2018)

1. Radclyffe Hall - The Well of Loneliness
2. Carson McCullers - The Ballad of the Sad Cafe
3. Olivia Laing - The Lonely City: Adventures in the Art of Being Alone
4. Albert Camus - A Happy Death
5. Orlando Figes - A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924
6. Larry McMurtry - Comanche Moon
7. Hans Fallada - Alone In Berlin
8. Dannie Abse - Ash on a Young Man's Sleeve
9. Eduardo Galeano - Open Veins of Latin America
10. Lucia Berlin - A Manuel for Cleaning Women
11. E. L. Doctorow - Billy Bathgate
12. Han Kang - The Vegetarian
13. Fyodor Dostoevsky - Crime and Punishment
14. Viv Albertine - Clothes...
15. Emile Zola - Thérèse Raquin
16. Greg Jackson - Prodigals
17. Sally Rooney - Normal People
*18. Olivia Laing - Crudo  
19. Dan Hancox - Inner City Pressure: The Story of Grime*


----------



## ringo (Oct 2, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> *19. Dan Hancox - Inner City Pressure: The Story of Grime*


Any good? I see from Amazon he did a similar one focussing on Dizzee Rascal in 2013.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 2, 2018)

ringo said:


> Any good? I see from Amazon he did a similar one focussing on Dizzee Rascal in 2013.



I liked it. Think it covered the hyper localism of the early days well and how DIY and wide-eyed the whole thing was. Also good on Form 696 and police suppression of the genre which is definitely something that people should be more aware of. One critique is that you can clearly tell that Dan is a massive fan of Grime and a champion of the genre itself, maybe could have done with being a bit more distant and critical. Could be me just being too harsh as usual though!


----------



## braindancer (Oct 3, 2018)

1/25 This Perfect Day - Ira Levin
2/25 Southern Cross The Dog - Bill Cheng
3/25 - The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
4/25 - Catching Fire - Suzanne Collins
5/25 - Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins
6/25 - Web - John Wyndham
7/25 - The Gift of Rain - Tan Twang Eng
8/25 - The Stars My Destination - Alfred Bester
9/25 - The Postman Always Rings Twice -James M Cain
10/25 - Lucky Jim - Kingsley Amis
11/25 - Charles Dickens: A Life - Claire Tomalin
12/25 - Old Weird Albion - Justin Hopper
13/25 - Go Tell It On the Mountain - James Baldwin
14/25 - Fingersmith - Sarah Waters
15/25 - Neon Rain - James Lee Burke


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2018)

56 - Stealing Fire from Heaven: The Rise of Modern Western Magic - Nevill Drury
57 - Identity and Capitalism : A Cultural-Materialist History - Marie Moran
58 - Heidegger's Crisis. Philosophy and Politics in Nazi Germany - Hans Sluga
59 - Karl Polanyi in Dialogue: A Socialist Thinker for our Times - Michael Brie/Nancy Fraser/Polanyi
60 - Witches, Witch-Hunting, and Women  – Silvia Federici


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 5, 2018)

1/19 - Mark Kermode - The Good, The Bad and the Multiplex
2/19 - Mark Kermode - It's Only a Movie
3/19 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job
4/19 - William Goldman - The Big Picture: Who Killed Hollywood and Other Essays
5/19 - Jah Wobble - Memoirs of a Geezer
6/19 - Carrie Fisher - Wishing Drinking
7/19 - Alan Bennett - The Lady in the Van
8/19 - John Leguizamo - Pimps, Hos, Playa Hatas and All the Rest of My Hollywood Friends
9/19 - Viv Albertine - Clothes, Clothes, Clothes. Music, Music, Music. Boys, Boys, Boys 
10/19 - Roger Ebert - A Kiss is Still a Kiss 
11/19 - Suggs - That Close 
12/19 - Mark E. Smith - Renegade
13/19 - Alan Bennett - A Life Like Other People's
14/19 - Charlie Brooker - I Can Make You Hate
15/19 - Steve Jones - Lonely Boy
16/19 - Danny Baker - Going to Sea in a Sieve

*17/19 - Reni Eddo-Lodge - Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race - damning, inciteful, insightful, straightforward; an important book everyone should read
18/19 - Danny Baker - Going off Alarming - not quite as charming or funny as his first, but still plenty of joyful tales to make me chuckle on the train to work*


----------



## ringo (Oct 5, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I liked it. Think it covered the hyper localism of the early days well and how DIY and wide-eyed the whole thing was. Also good on Form 696 and police suppression of the genre which is definitely something that people should be more aware of. One critique is that you can clearly tell that Dan is a massive fan of Grime and a champion of the genre itself, maybe could have done with being a bit more distant and critical. Could be me just being too harsh as usual though!


Not sure I've ever read a book on a music genre that wasn't written by a massive fan. Artists maybe, not a genre. Still a decent point though, because objectivity is lost, even if replaced by enthusiasm.


----------



## ringo (Oct 5, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin
13/40 The Scar -  China Miéville
14/40 Madonna In A Fur Coat -  Sabahattin Ali
15/40 Avoidant: How to Love (or Leave) a Dismissive Partner - Jeb Kinnison
16/40 The Missing - Tim Gautreaux
17/40 Rave - Irvine Welsh
18/40 Mrs Dalloway - Virginia Woolf
19/40 Cider With Rosie - Laurie Lee
20/40 The Secret DJ - Anonymous
21/40 The Devil In Amber - Mark Gatiss
22/40 Lean On Pete - Willy Vlautin
23/40 Harald, Claudia, And Their Son Duncan - Nadine Gordimer
24/40 A Single Man - Christopher Isherwood
25/40 The Discovery Of Heaven - Harry Mulisch
26/40 Siegfried's Murder (The Nibelungenlied) - Unknown
27/40 A Whole Life - Robert Seethaler
28/40 Blood Relatives - Stevan Alcock

Great read - coming of age story of a teenager in Leeds in 1977 during the search for the Yorkshire Ripper and coming to terms with being gay, punk and skint in Thatcher's Britain.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 5, 2018)

ringo said:


> Not sure I've ever read a book on a music genre that wasn't written by a massive fan. Artists maybe, not a genre. Still a decent point though, because objectivity is lost, even if replaced by enthusiasm.



Yeah I know he just seemed a bit too in awe of the bigger names at times, didn't take any enjoyment away from the book just wore a bit thin, especially when trying to justify Bonkers/Holiday era Dizzee. Defo worth a read though!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 6, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*27/30 Anandi Ramamurthy - Black Star: Britain's Asian Youth Movements*


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> *27/30 Anandi Ramamurthy - Black Star: Britain's Asian Youth Movements*


I copied whole chunks out of that to quote. Interesting that the rarely remarked on stalinist underpinnings of a lot of the early stuff isn't avoided.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 6, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> I copied whole chunks out of that to quote. Interesting that the rarely remarked on stalinist underpinnings of a lot of the early stuff isn't avoided.



Yeah I really liked it - very good on the shift towards national and religious identities in the 1990s. 

A posh lawyer round here endeared herself to me when she revealed that she'd studied law after getting involved with the Bradford 12 campaign as a youth...


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yeah I really liked it - very good on the shift towards national and religious identities in the 1990s.
> 
> A posh lawyer round here endeared herself to me when she revealed that she'd studied law after getting involved with the Bradford 12 campaign as a youth...


Yes, there's all sorts of interesting paths leading off from that.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 7, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)
18/26 - The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin
19/26 - The Woman who Went to Bed For a Year by Sue Townsend
20/26 - So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
21/26 - The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers Omnibus by Gilbert Shelton
22/26 - Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince by J.K. Rowling
23/26 - Portnoy's Complaint by Philip Roth
24/26 - Adrian Mole: The Prostrate Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
25/26 - The Shining by Stephen King (reread)
26/26 - The Moon's A Balloon by David Niven
27/26 - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows by J.K. Rowling
28/26 - Intro to Alien Invasion by Owen King and Mark Jude Poirier
29/26 - The Good Life by Martina Cole


----------



## Voley (Oct 7, 2018)

1/30 The Bottom Corner - Nige Tassell
2/30 Long Road From Jarrow - Stuart Maconie
3/30 Withnail And I - Bruce Robinson
4/30 Tschick - Wolfgang Herndorff
5/30 Lonely Boy: Tales From A Sex Pistol – Steve Jones
6/30 Ruth And Martin's Album Club - Martin Fitzgerald​7/30 Bill Bailey's Remarkable Guide To British Birds.
8/30 The Last Fighting Tommy - Harry Patch
9/30 Holy Shit: A Brief History Of Swearing – Melissa Mohr
10/30 Suspicious Minds - Rob Brotherton
11/30 Sonic Youth Slept On My Floor - Dave Haslam
12/30 The Pearl - John Steinbeck
13/30 Fault Lines - Laura Taylor

14/30 The Classic Horror Stories - HP Lovecraft

Never read any Lovecraft before so was looking forward to this. All yer Cthulhu mythos faves in this one so lots of ‘nameless loathsomeness from beyond that my mind shrinks to conceive!’ and so on. I liked all that bit but then he gets on to race and oh shit this is difficult to read. So mixed feelings at best in the end. Call of Cthulhu was great though and I liked seeing how he'd obviously influenced Stephen King, 'The Thing,' etc.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 8, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death
49/65 - Michael Chabon - Moonglow
50/65 - Gerald Durrell - A Zoo in My Luggage
51/65 - Belinda Bauer - Snap
52/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Tree of Hands
53/65 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Purple Hibiscus
54/65 - James M Cain - The Postman Always Rings Twice
55/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Amy & Isabelle
56/65 - Minette Walters - The Sculptress
57/65 - Ruth Rendell - Live Flesh
58/65 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth (9/10)
*
59/65 - Minette Walters - The Dark Room*


----------



## braindancer (Oct 9, 2018)

1/25 This Perfect Day - Ira Levin
2/25 Southern Cross The Dog - Bill Cheng
3/25 - The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
4/25 - Catching Fire - Suzanne Collins
5/25 - Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins
6/25 - Web - John Wyndham
7/25 - The Gift of Rain - Tan Twang Eng
8/25 - The Stars My Destination - Alfred Bester
9/25 - The Postman Always Rings Twice -James M Cain
10/25 - Lucky Jim - Kingsley Amis
11/25 - Charles Dickens: A Life - Claire Tomalin
12/25 - Old Weird Albion - Justin Hopper
13/25 - Go Tell It On the Mountain - James Baldwin
14/25 - Fingersmith - Sarah Waters
15/25 - Neon Rain - James Lee Burke
16/25 - Feral - George Monbiot


----------



## Me76 (Oct 9, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose
19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse 
20/50 The Outsider, Stephen King 
21/50 Carrie Fisher, Wishful Drinking
22/50 Moxie, Jennifer Mathieu
23/50 The Breakdown, BA Paris 
24/50 Jump, Jilly Cooper
25/50 The Paying Guests, Sarah Waters
26/50 Scream for Me, Karen Rose
27/50 The Keeper of Lost Things, Ruth Hogan
28/50 The Improbability of Love, Hannah Rothschild
29/50 I Like it Like That, Claire Calman
30/50 Don't Tell Meg, Paul Teague
31/50 Finding Audrey, Sophie Kinsella
32/50 The Cull - Bloodline, Eric J Gates
33/50 When Good Friends Go Bad, Ellie Campbell
34/50 The Good Samaritan, John Marrs
35/50 Before You Go, Claire Swatman
36/50 Closed Doors, Lisa O'Donnell
37/50 Friends Like These, Sarah Alderson


----------



## petee (Oct 10, 2018)

petee said:


> 7: sciascia, _the moro affair_



8: haider, _mistaken identity_
9: mourad, _the mosaic of islam_


----------



## Ptolemy (Oct 10, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
15/25. _The Scarlet Letter_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
16/25. _Good Morning, Midnight_ - Jean Rhys.
17/25. _Livingstone's Labour _- Ken Livingstone.
18/25. _The Diary of a Young Girl_ - Anne Frank.
19/25. _The Epic of Gilgamesh_ - N.K. Sandars (translation).
20/25. _The Condition of the Working Class in England (1892 Edition)_ - Friedrich Engels.
21/25. _Socialism: Utopian and Scientific_ - Friedrich Engels.
22/25. _The Eighteenth Brumaire of Louis Napoleon_ - Karl Marx.
23/25. _Eleanor Marx: A Life_ - Rachel Holmes.
24/25. _The Brothers Karamazov_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
25/25. _Dead Souls_ - Nikolai Gogol.
26/25._ Fear: Trump in the White House _- Bob Woodward.
*27/25. Pot-Bouille - Émile Zola.*


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 10, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck
22. Artemis - Andy Weir
23. Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
24. David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism
25. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks -  Rebecca Skloot
26. The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
27. A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
28. Moonglow - Michael Chabon
29. The Good Immigrant - Nikesh Shukla
30. Longitude - David Sobel
31. We Are Legion - Dennis E. Taylor
32. Too Like the Lightning - Ada Palmer
33. A Respectable Trade- Phillipa Gregory
34. Nekropolis - Maureen F McHugh
35. Little Fires Everywhere - Celeste Ng
36. The Census-taker - China Mieville 
37. The Fight - Norman Mailer
38. Sleeping Giants - Sylvain Neuvel 
39. Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune - Kristin Ross
40. Cannery Row - John Steinbeck
41. Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
42. Rebel Voices: An IWW Anthology - Joyce Kornbluh 
43. Prisoners of Geography - Tim Marshall
44. Lightyears - James Salter
45. For We Are Many - Dennis E. Taylor
46. All These Worlds - Dennis E. Taylor
47. Dictator -Robert Harris
48. A Moveable Feast - Ernest Hemmingway 
49. Axiomatic - Greg Egan
50. Sand- Hugh Howey


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2018)

1/12 - The Chessmen - Peter May
2/12 - The Corbyn Effect - Mark Perryman
3/12 - The Trial - Franz Kafka
4/12 - Renegade - Mark E Smith
5/12 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
6/12 - Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
7/12 - Coffin Road - Peter May
8/12 - Warriers of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
9/12 - Six Easy Pieces: Essentials of Physics Explained by Its Most Brilliant Teacher - Richard Feynman
10/12 - The Flame Bearer - Bernard Cornwell 



Voley said:


> Never read any Lovecraft before so was looking forward to this. All yer Cthulhu mythos faves in this one so lots of ‘nameless loathsomeness from beyond that my mind shrinks to conceive!’ and so on. I liked all that bit but then he gets on to race and oh shit this is difficult to read. So mixed feelings at best in the end. Call of Cthulhu was great though and I liked seeing how he'd obviously influenced Stephen King, 'The Thing,' etc.


Yep, great horror writer but some of his views are very  I seem to remember his views on women being a bit  too


----------



## ringo (Oct 11, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin
13/40 The Scar -  China Miéville
14/40 Madonna In A Fur Coat -  Sabahattin Ali
15/40 Avoidant: How to Love (or Leave) a Dismissive Partner - Jeb Kinnison
16/40 The Missing - Tim Gautreaux
17/40 Rave - Irvine Welsh
18/40 Mrs Dalloway - Virginia Woolf
19/40 Cider With Rosie - Laurie Lee
20/40 The Secret DJ - Anonymous
21/40 The Devil In Amber - Mark Gatiss
22/40 Lean On Pete - Willy Vlautin
23/40 Harald, Claudia, And Their Son Duncan - Nadine Gordimer
24/40 A Single Man - Christopher Isherwood
25/40 The Discovery Of Heaven - Harry Mulisch
26/40 Siegfried's Murder (The Nibelungenlied) - Unknown
27/40 A Whole Life - Robert Seethaler
28/40 Blood Relatives - Stevan Alcock
29/40 Tsotsi - Athol Fugard


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 11, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> 9/12 - Six Easy Pieces: Essentials of Physics Explained by Its Most Brilliant Teacher - Richard Feynman



How was this? I love Feynman, but have never got round to reading it


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 11, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death
49/65 - Michael Chabon - Moonglow
50/65 - Gerald Durrell - A Zoo in My Luggage
51/65 - Belinda Bauer - Snap
52/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Tree of Hands
53/65 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Purple Hibiscus
54/65 - James M Cain - The Postman Always Rings Twice
55/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Amy & Isabelle
56/65 - Minette Walters - The Sculptress
57/65 - Ruth Rendell - Live Flesh
58/65 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth (9/10)
59/65 - Minette Walters - The Dark Room
*
60/65 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Devil All The Time*


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2018)

kropotkin said:


> How was this? I love Feynman, but have never got round to reading it


Pretty good if you are interested in Feynman/physics. I had to re-read a few bits to fully understand it, but it's not a difficult read. 

I might give Six Not-So-Easy Pieces a go at some point.


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 11, 2018)

Cheers. I've forgotten most of the physics I knew. I did a Masters in theoretical physics 15 years ago and have forgotten everything. I have a memory of a-level physics only!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2018)

kropotkin said:


> Cheers. I've forgotten most of the physics I knew. I did a Masters in theoretical physics 15 years ago and have forgotten everything. I have a memory of a-level physics only!


You probably know more than me then and I found it easy enough to follow  

My knowledge is mainly school stuff with a bit of the maths side at A level and a bit of reading round the subject.


----------



## Voley (Oct 11, 2018)

1/30 The Bottom Corner - Nige Tassell
2/30 Long Road From Jarrow - Stuart Maconie
3/30 Withnail And I - Bruce Robinson
4/30 Tschick - Wolfgang Herndorff
5/30 Lonely Boy: Tales From A Sex Pistol – Steve Jones
6/30 Ruth And Martin's Album Club - Martin Fitzgerald​7/30 Bill Bailey's Remarkable Guide To British Birds.
8/30 The Last Fighting Tommy - Harry Patch
9/30 Holy Shit: A Brief History Of Swearing – Melissa Mohr
10/30 Suspicious Minds - Rob Brotherton
11/30 Sonic Youth Slept On My Floor - Dave Haslam
12/30 The Pearl - John Steinbeck
13/30 Fault Lines - Laura Taylor
14/30 The Classic Horror Stories - HP Lovecraft
15/30 Get Some Chalk On Your Boots! The Sounding Cultures Of Football - ed Paul Whitty

A fella I know has a chapter in this; an anthology about the sound of football. If an in-depth discussion of the first time 'Man On!' was shouted to a passionate Italian Ultra's views on how stadium construction should amplify chanting and expression is your thing, this book's for you. Fairly niche, obviously, but I thought it was great. Four lines of a poem devoted to the sound a goal net makes when its being put up and taken down? Oh yes. Contains this glorious sentence: "The home fans were simply chanting 'Fuck Off." Recommended. There was an exhibition that accompanied it that I'd like to have attended.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 11, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)
18/26 - The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin
19/26 - The Woman who Went to Bed For a Year by Sue Townsend
20/26 - So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
21/26 - The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers Omnibus by Gilbert Shelton
22/26 - Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince by J.K. Rowling
23/26 - Portnoy's Complaint by Philip Roth
24/26 - Adrian Mole: The Prostrate Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
25/26 - The Shining by Stephen King (reread)
26/26 - The Moon's A Balloon by David Niven
27/26 - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows by J.K. Rowling
28/26 - Intro to Alien Invasion by Owen King and Mark Jude Poirier
29/26 - The Good Life by Martina Cole
30/26 - The Girl Next Door by Jack Ketchum


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May
46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May
47/76 Rogue - J B Turner
48/76 Insidious Intent - Val McDermid
49/76 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 14 : Mort Vivant - Frank Tayell
50/76 Paris : After The Liberation: 1944-1949 - Anthony Beevor & Artemis Cooper
51/76 A walk Through Paris : A Radical Exploration - Eric Hazan
52/76 You Soldiers 4 : Adversity - Devon C Ford.

*******
53/76 Enemy of the State - Kyle Mills


----------



## Me76 (Oct 13, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose
19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse 
20/50 The Outsider, Stephen King 
21/50 Carrie Fisher, Wishful Drinking
22/50 Moxie, Jennifer Mathieu
23/50 The Breakdown, BA Paris 
24/50 Jump, Jilly Cooper
25/50 The Paying Guests, Sarah Waters
26/50 Scream for Me, Karen Rose
27/50 The Keeper of Lost Things, Ruth Hogan
28/50 The Improbability of Love, Hannah Rothschild
29/50 I Like it Like That, Claire Calman
30/50 Don't Tell Meg, Paul Teague
31/50 Finding Audrey, Sophie Kinsella
32/50 The Cull - Bloodline, Eric J Gates
33/50 When Good Friends Go Bad, Ellie Campbell
34/50 The Good Samaritan, John Marrs
35/50 Before You Go, Claire Swatman
36/50 Closed Doors, Lisa O'Donnell
37/50 Friends Like These, Sarah Alderson
38/50 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
39/50 Nina is Not OK, Shappi Khorsandi
Excellent book this.


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 15, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck
22. Artemis - Andy Weir
23. Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
24. David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism
25. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks -  Rebecca Skloot
26. The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
27. A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
28. Moonglow - Michael Chabon
29. The Good Immigrant - Nikesh Shukla
30. Longitude - David Sobel
31. We Are Legion - Dennis E. Taylor
32. Too Like the Lightning - Ada Palmer
33. A Respectable Trade- Phillipa Gregory
34. Nekropolis - Maureen F McHugh
35. Little Fires Everywhere - Celeste Ng
36. The Census-taker - China Mieville 
37. The Fight - Norman Mailer
38. Sleeping Giants - Sylvain Neuvel 
39. Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune - Kristin Ross
40. Cannery Row - John Steinbeck
41. Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
42. Rebel Voices: An IWW Anthology - Joyce Kornbluh 
43. Prisoners of Geography - Tim Marshall
44. Lightyears - James Salter
45. For We Are Many - Dennis E. Taylor
46. All These Worlds - Dennis E. Taylor
47. Dictator -Robert Harris
48. A Moveable Feast - Ernest Hemmingway 
49. Axiomatic - Greg Egan
50. Sand- Hugh Howey
51. Mythos - Stephen Fry
52. When Gravity Fails - George Alec Effinger


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 15, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death
49/65 - Michael Chabon - Moonglow
50/65 - Gerald Durrell - A Zoo in My Luggage
51/65 - Belinda Bauer - Snap
52/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Tree of Hands
53/65 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Purple Hibiscus
54/65 - James M Cain - The Postman Always Rings Twice
55/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Amy & Isabelle
56/65 - Minette Walters - The Sculptress
57/65 - Ruth Rendell - Live Flesh
58/65 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth (9/10)
59/65 - Minette Walters - The Dark Room
60/65 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Devil All The Time
*
61/65 - P.D. James - Cover her Face*


----------



## braindancer (Oct 15, 2018)

1/25 This Perfect Day - Ira Levin
2/25 Southern Cross The Dog - Bill Cheng
3/25 - The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
4/25 - Catching Fire - Suzanne Collins
5/25 - Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins
6/25 - Web - John Wyndham
7/25 - The Gift of Rain - Tan Twang Eng
8/25 - The Stars My Destination - Alfred Bester
9/25 - The Postman Always Rings Twice -James M Cain
10/25 - Lucky Jim - Kingsley Amis
11/25 - Charles Dickens: A Life - Claire Tomalin
12/25 - Old Weird Albion - Justin Hopper
13/25 - Go Tell It On the Mountain - James Baldwin
14/25 - Fingersmith - Sarah Waters
15/25 - Neon Rain - James Lee Burke
16/25 - Feral - George Monbiot
17/25 - The Weirdstone of Brisingamen - Alan Garner - bought for my daughter, but she wasn't keen - so I read it myself.  Very enjoyable!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May
46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May
47/76 Rogue - J B Turner
48/76 Insidious Intent - Val McDermid
49/76 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 14 : Mort Vivant - Frank Tayell
50/76 Paris : After The Liberation: 1944-1949 - Anthony Beevor & Artemis Cooper
51/76 A walk Through Paris : A Radical Exploration - Eric Hazan
52/76 You Soldiers 4 : Adversity - Devon C Ford.
53/76 Enemy of the State - Kyle Mills

*******
54/76 Inside Story : Politics, Intrigue and Treachery from Thatcher to Brexit - Philip Webster


----------



## nogojones (Oct 15, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
16/40 - Jules Archer - The Plot to Seize the White House
17/40 - Carl A. Trocki - Opium, Empire and the Global Political Economy
18/40 - Victor Serge - Revolution in Danger
19/40 - Friedrich Nietzsche - Beyond Good and Evil
20/40 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Innocent Erendira
21/40 - Jim Thompson - Bad Boy
22/40 - E.T.A. Hoffman - The Life and Opinions of the Tomcat Murr
23/40 - Raymond Postgate - 1848, The Story of a Year 
24/40 - Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
25/40 - John Dale - Dark Angel
26/40 - R.H. Tawney - Religon and the Rise of Capitalism
27/40 - Christian Ratsch - The Encyclopedia of Psychoactive Plants 
28/40 Harlan Ellison - Dangerous Visions 2
29/40 Kurt Vonnegut - Jailbird 
30/40 Angela Davis - If They Come in the Morning
31/40 Anna Lowenhaupt Tsing - The Mushroom at the End of the World
32/40 Jean Paul Satre - Words
33/40 Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things

*34/40 Erich Wollenberg - The Red Army
35/40 Primo Levi - Moments of Reprieve*


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 17, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death
49/65 - Michael Chabon - Moonglow
50/65 - Gerald Durrell - A Zoo in My Luggage
51/65 - Belinda Bauer - Snap
52/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Tree of Hands
53/65 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Purple Hibiscus
54/65 - James M Cain - The Postman Always Rings Twice
55/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Amy & Isabelle
56/65 - Minette Walters - The Sculptress
57/65 - Ruth Rendell - Live Flesh
58/65 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth (9/10)
59/65 - Minette Walters - The Dark Room
60/65 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Devil All The Time
61/65 - P.D. James - Cover her Face
*
62/65 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs*


----------



## colbhoy (Oct 17, 2018)

01/10 - Live by Night by Dennis Lehane
02/10 - The Woodcutter by Reginald Hill
03/10 - A Day in the Bleachers by Arnold Hano
04/10 - The Forgotten Man by Robert Crais
05/10 - The Greatest Baseball Stories Ever Told edited by Jeff Silvermann
06/10 - Fall of Giants by Ken Follett
07/10 - We Are Celtic Supporters by Richard Purden
08/10 - Living On the Black by John Feinstein
09/10 - Capital by John Lanchester
10/10 - The Watchman by Robert Crais
11/10 - 50th Anniversary of Lisbon by Paul Cuddihy
12/10 - The Teammates: A Portrait of a Friendship by David Halberstam
13/10 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
*14/10 - Gray Mountain by John Grisham*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 18, 2018)

1/19 - Mark Kermode - The Good, The Bad and the Multiplex
2/19 - Mark Kermode - It's Only a Movie
3/19 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job
4/19 - William Goldman - The Big Picture: Who Killed Hollywood and Other Essays
5/19 - Jah Wobble - Memoirs of a Geezer
6/19 - Carrie Fisher - Wishing Drinking
7/19 - Alan Bennett - The Lady in the Van
8/19 - John Leguizamo - Pimps, Hos, Playa Hatas and All the Rest of My Hollywood Friends
9/19 - Viv Albertine - Clothes, Clothes, Clothes. Music, Music, Music. Boys, Boys, Boys 
10/19 - Roger Ebert - A Kiss is Still a Kiss 
11/19 - Suggs - That Close 
12/19 - Mark E. Smith - Renegade
13/19 - Alan Bennett - A Life Like Other People's
14/19 - Charlie Brooker - I Can Make You Hate
15/19 - Steve Jones - Lonely Boy
16/19 - Danny Baker - Going to Sea in a Sieve
17/19 - Reni Eddo-Lodge - Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race
18/19 - Danny Baker - Going off Alarming

*19/19 - Roger Huddle, Red Saunders - Reminiscences of RAR - I love the subject and movement, but there are over 60 contributors all giving their own version of the same small window of events , so it is repetitive, and that resulted in me taking much longer to read it as I kept putting it down....but I enjoyed much of it, and glad I endure with it.*

So that's my target achieved....after couple of (3) years of not reading books because I had got myself in a bad place being upset by my failing eyesight, I returned to books and have really enjoyed them. I didn't tax myself too much (as you will see from my list) because I really want to just get back in the habit and feel confident reading again, and get beyond that panic and fear that comes with our aged diminishing faculties.

I'll keep adding....but I got there...so I am very happy with that.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 18, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
16/40 - Jules Archer - The Plot to Seize the White House
17/40 - Carl A. Trocki - Opium, Empire and the Global Political Economy
18/40 - Victor Serge - Revolution in Danger
19/40 - Friedrich Nietzsche - Beyond Good and Evil
20/40 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Innocent Erendira
21/40 - Jim Thompson - Bad Boy
22/40 - E.T.A. Hoffman - The Life and Opinions of the Tomcat Murr
23/40 - Raymond Postgate - 1848, The Story of a Year 
24/40 - Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
25/40 - John Dale - Dark Angel
26/40 - R.H. Tawney - Religon and the Rise of Capitalism
27/40 - Christian Ratsch - The Encyclopedia of Psychoactive Plants 
28/40 Harlan Ellison - Dangerous Visions 2
29/40 Kurt Vonnegut - Jailbird 
30/40 Angela Davis - If They Come in the Morning
31/40 Anna Lowenhaupt Tsing - The Mushroom at the End of the World
32/40 Jean Paul Satre - Words
33/40 Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
34/40 Erich Wollenberg - The Red Army
35/40 Primo Levi - Moments of Reprieve

*36/40 Christopher Hitchens - God is not Great
37/40 Alexander Cockburn* - *Whiteout *- Really good roundup of the CIA's involvement in the drug trade and associated terrorism


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2018)

1/30 The Bottom Corner - Nige Tassell
2/30 Long Road From Jarrow - Stuart Maconie
3/30 Withnail And I - Bruce Robinson
4/30 Tschick - Wolfgang Herndorff
5/30 Lonely Boy: Tales From A Sex Pistol – Steve Jones
6/30 Ruth And Martin's Album Club - Martin Fitzgerald​7/30 Bill Bailey's Remarkable Guide To British Birds.
8/30 The Last Fighting Tommy - Harry Patch
9/30 Holy Shit: A Brief History Of Swearing – Melissa Mohr
10/30 Suspicious Minds - Rob Brotherton
11/30 Sonic Youth Slept On My Floor - Dave Haslam
12/30 The Pearl - John Steinbeck
13/30 Fault Lines - Laura Taylor
14/30 The Classic Horror Stories - HP Lovecraft
15/30 Get Some Chalk On Your Boots! The Sounding Cultures Of Football - ed Paul Whitty
16/30 The Diary Of A Bookseller - Shaun Bythell

Part lament for the slow Amazon-induced death of the book industry, part vehicle for Bythell's fantastically withering assessments of his customers. Really funny. One for anyone that's ever worked with the public. Genuinely laugh out loud funny at times.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 20, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death
49/65 - Michael Chabon - Moonglow
50/65 - Gerald Durrell - A Zoo in My Luggage
51/65 - Belinda Bauer - Snap
52/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Tree of Hands
53/65 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Purple Hibiscus
54/65 - James M Cain - The Postman Always Rings Twice
55/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Amy & Isabelle
56/65 - Minette Walters - The Sculptress
57/65 - Ruth Rendell - Live Flesh
58/65 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth (9/10)
59/65 - Minette Walters - The Dark Room
60/65 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Devil All The Time
61/65 - P.D. James - Cover Her Face
62/65 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
*
63/65 - Ruth Rendell - Going Wrong*


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 20, 2018)

nogojones said:


> 34/40 Erich Wollenberg - The Red Army



Is this worth reading? A quick look on Marxists.org suggests it will be very pro-Trotsky. Is it, or is it even handed?


----------



## nogojones (Oct 20, 2018)

kropotkin said:


> Is this worth reading? A quick look on Marxists.org suggests it will be very pro-Trotsky. Is it, or is it even handed?


It's OK. It feels more of a military history than a political history - sort of which general covered which front.

Yes, its pro Trotsky in so much that its anti-Stalin and that Trotsky played such a leading role in the formation of the Red Army and victory in the Civil war and it was written at a time when Stalin was trying to say that Trotsky was anti revoultion and in the pockets of western imperalists and during all the show trials. So it was just putting history straight in that and maybe labouring on some of the big fuck ups Stalin was involved with in the civil war.

I don't think Wollenberg was a robo-trot in any way and had some big disagreements with Trotsky over the class nature of the USSR.

I found it good in the history of political commissars role, the use of old tzarist officers and the use of terror to keep them in line and also the invasion of Poland which was best described as misjudged (and to Trotskys credit on this one, he was the only leading figure to council against it)

Personally I'd have liked to see a bit more about the Red Army's role in Ukraine and how they worked with and against the Makhnovists, but all in all not a bad introduction to the civil war period and the chalenges the revolution faced


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks. I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 21, 2018)

1. Radclyffe Hall - The Well of Loneliness
2. Carson McCullers - The Ballad of the Sad Cafe
3. Olivia Laing - The Lonely City: Adventures in the Art of Being Alone
4. Albert Camus - A Happy Death
5. Orlando Figes - A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891-1924
6. Larry McMurtry - Comanche Moon
7. Hans Fallada - Alone In Berlin
8. Dannie Abse - Ash on a Young Man's Sleeve
9. Eduardo Galeano - Open Veins of Latin America
10. Lucia Berlin - A Manuel for Cleaning Women
11. E. L. Doctorow - Billy Bathgate
12. Han Kang - The Vegetarian
13. Fyodor Dostoevsky - Crime and Punishment
14. Viv Albertine - Clothes...
15. Emile Zola - Thérèse Raquin
16. Greg Jackson - Prodigals
17. Sally Rooney - Normal People
18. Olivia Laing - Crudo 
19. Dan Hancox - Inner City Pressure: The Story of Grime
*20. Cormac McCarthy - The Crossing 
*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 21, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies: online culture wars from 4Chan and Tumblr to Trump and the alt-right
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie
33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King
34/30 Robert Harris - Imperium (Cicero vol 1)
35/30 Robert Harris - Lustrum (Cicero vol 2)
36/30 Robert Harris - Dictator (Cicero vol 3)
37/30 Bob Woodward - Fear: Trump in the White House
38/30 Bob Dylan - Chronicles volume 1

39/30 Robert Jordan - The Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time vol 1)


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 22, 2018)

1/50 Christopher Moore - Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal
2/50 László Krasznahorkai - Satantango
3/50 Dennis Baron - A Better Pencil: Readers, Writers and the Digital Revolution
4/50 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
5/50 Mark Twain - Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
6/50 Matt Sewell - A Charm of Goldfinches
7/50 Melissa Mohr - Holy Shit: A Brief History of Swearing
8/50 George Sanders - Pastoralia
9/50 George Sanders - The Brief and Frightening Reign of Phil
10/50 Colson Whitehead - The Underground Railroad
11/50 Henry Marsh - Do No Harm: Stories of Life, Death and Brain Surgery
12/50 Oliver Sachs - Anthropologist on Mars
13/50 Sara Wheeler - Terra Incognita: Travels in Antarctica
14/50 Bill Bryson - Troublesome Words
15/50 Vera Brosgol - Anya's Ghost
16/50 Jen Lee - Garbage Night
17/50 George Sanders - In Persuasion Nation
18/50 Roger Cohen - The Girl from Human Street
19/50 Charles Dickens - Our Mutual Friend
20/50 Jonathan and Naomi Kuttner - You, Pain Free
21/50 Alan Light - What Happened, Miss Simone?
22/50 Patrick Modiano - The Search Warrant
23/50 Adam Kay - This Is Going to Hurt
24/50 Annie Proulx - Birdcloud
25/50 Sara Wheeler - The Magnetic North
26/50 Arthur Conan Doyle - The Lost World
27/50 Steven Pinker - The Sense of Style
28/50 Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
29/50 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
30/50 Philippe Sands - East West Street
31/50 H.G. Wells - The Invisible Man
32/50 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/50 Carlos Fuentes - The Crystal Frontier
34/50 Morris Gleitzman - Once
35/50 Charlotte Rogan - The Lifeboat
36/50 R.L. Stevenson - The Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
37/50 J.G. Ballard - Cocaine Nights
38/50 Donald Barthelme - Sixty Stories

39/50 Hugh Brogan - The Penguin History of the USA
40/50 Kory Stamper - Word by Word

Terrible reading fail since early September, mainly because 39 took so damned long (partly because of the small point size). I also feel I need to reread Howard Zinn as a palate cleanser after all the White Men Achieving Important Stuff.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 22, 2018)

61 - The Pagan Religions of the Ancient British Isles/Pagan Britain - Ronald Hutton (the latter is a much expanded and revised version of the former so i'll count it as one).
62 - Heidegger and the Ideology of War: Community, Death and the West - Domenico Lusordo
63 - Sacrifice: My Life in a Fascist Militia - Alessandro Orsini
64 - Memoirs of an Italian Terrorist - Giorgio 
65 - Revolution In The Air: Sixties Radicals turn to Lenin, Mao and Che - Max Elbaum (quick re-read as it's just been re-published and i think is going to be part of a lot of discussions over next few months)


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 22, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> 1/50 Christopher Moore - Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal
> 2/50 László Krasznahorkai - Satantango
> 3/50 Dennis Baron - A Better Pencil: Readers, Writers and the Digital Revolution
> 4/50 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
> ...


I got stuck halfway through the Hugh Brogan book, really need to try it again.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 22, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> I got stuck halfway through the Hugh Brogan book, really need to try it again.



It's a good book of it's kind and I learnt plenty from it. But I have very little tolerance for war history that goes '_and then General Whatnot did this, and then Colonel Thingy moved X thousand troops over here, and then back over there again, and then the Secretary for Self-Important Pronouncements issued the following document, number 37d (subsection 425) from which I will now quote at stupifying length, and then...._' - so there were some large chunks of it that I found it very hard to get through.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 23, 2018)

Does Lord of the Rings count as one or three books?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 23, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose
19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse 
20/50 The Outsider, Stephen King 
21/50 Carrie Fisher, Wishful Drinking
22/50 Moxie, Jennifer Mathieu
23/50 The Breakdown, BA Paris 
24/50 Jump, Jilly Cooper
25/50 The Paying Guests, Sarah Waters
26/50 Scream for Me, Karen Rose
27/50 The Keeper of Lost Things, Ruth Hogan
28/50 The Improbability of Love, Hannah Rothschild
29/50 I Like it Like That, Claire Calman
30/50 Don't Tell Meg, Paul Teague
31/50 Finding Audrey, Sophie Kinsella
32/50 The Cull - Bloodline, Eric J Gates
33/50 When Good Friends Go Bad, Ellie Campbell
34/50 The Good Samaritan, John Marrs
35/50 Before You Go, Claire Swatman
36/50 Closed Doors, Lisa O'Donnell
37/50 Friends Like These, Sarah Alderson
38/50 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
39/50 Nina is Not OK, Shappi Khorsandi
40/50 The Stranger Upstairs, Melanie Raabe 
41/50 The Chronicles of Narmo, Caitlin Moran


----------



## D'wards (Oct 23, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)
18/26 - The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin
19/26 - The Woman who Went to Bed For a Year by Sue Townsend
20/26 - So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
21/26 - The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers Omnibus by Gilbert Shelton
22/26 - Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince by J.K. Rowling
23/26 - Portnoy's Complaint by Philip Roth
24/26 - Adrian Mole: The Prostrate Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
25/26 - The Shining by Stephen King (reread)
26/26 - The Moon's A Balloon by David Niven
27/26 - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows by J.K. Rowling
28/26 - Intro to Alien Invasion by Owen King and Mark Jude Poirier
29/26 - The Good Life by Martina Cole
30/26 - The Girl Next Door by Jack Ketchum
31/26 - Rude Kids: The Viz Story by Chris Donald


----------



## braindancer (Oct 24, 2018)

1/25 This Perfect Day - Ira Levin
2/25 Southern Cross The Dog - Bill Cheng
3/25 - The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
4/25 - Catching Fire - Suzanne Collins
5/25 - Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins
6/25 - Web - John Wyndham
7/25 - The Gift of Rain - Tan Twang Eng
8/25 - The Stars My Destination - Alfred Bester
9/25 - The Postman Always Rings Twice -James M Cain
10/25 - Lucky Jim - Kingsley Amis
11/25 - Charles Dickens: A Life - Claire Tomalin
12/25 - Old Weird Albion - Justin Hopper
13/25 - Go Tell It On the Mountain - James Baldwin
14/25 - Fingersmith - Sarah Waters
15/25 - Neon Rain - James Lee Burke
16/25 - Feral - George Monbiot
17/25 - The Weirdstone of Brisingamen - Alan Garner
18/25 - The Moon of Gomrath - Alan Garner


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 25, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*28/30 Francis Wheen - Karl Marx*


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 25, 2018)

41/50 Yevgeny Zamyatin - We

This crops up most years in someone's list (kropotkin this year). I can't believe I've never got round to it before: knew of it as an influence on _1984_, but I hadn't quite realised just how indebted to it Orwell was. And I think it might be better than its more famous offspring, too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2018)

1/12 - The Chessmen - Peter May
2/12 - The Corbyn Effect - Mark Perryman
3/12 - The Trial - Franz Kafka
4/12 - Renegade - Mark E Smith
5/12 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
6/12 - Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
7/12 - Coffin Road - Peter May
8/12 - Warriers of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
9/12 - Six Easy Pieces: Essentials of Physics Explained by Its Most Brilliant Teacher - Richard Feynman
10/12 - The Flame Bearer - Bernard Cornwell
11/12 - Fault Lines - Laura Taylor
12/12 - Happy Days - Jason Williamson


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 26, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies: online culture wars from 4Chan and Tumblr to Trump and the alt-right
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie
33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King
34/30 Robert Harris - Imperium (Cicero vol 1)
35/30 Robert Harris - Lustrum (Cicero vol 2)
36/30 Robert Harris - Dictator (Cicero vol 3)
37/30 Bob Woodward - Fear: Trump in the White House
38/30 Bob Dylan - Chronicles volume 1
39/30 Robert Jordan - The Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time vol 1)

40/30 Larry McMurtry - The Last Picture Show


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May
46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May
47/76 Rogue - J B Turner
48/76 Insidious Intent - Val McDermid
49/76 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 14 : Mort Vivant - Frank Tayell
50/76 Paris : After The Liberation: 1944-1949 - Anthony Beevor & Artemis Cooper
51/76 A walk Through Paris : A Radical Exploration - Eric Hazan
52/76 You Soldiers 4 : Adversity - Devon C Ford.
53/76 Enemy of the State - Kyle Mills
54/76 Inside Story : Politics, Intrigue and Treachery from Thatcher to Brexit - Philip Webster

********
55/76 Firefly - Henry Porter.


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 26, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> 41/50 Yevgeny Zamyatin - We
> 
> This crops up most years in someone's list (kropotkin this year). I can't believe I've never got round to it before: knew of it as an influence on _1984_, but I hadn't quite realised just how indebted to it Orwell was. And I think it might be better than its more famous offspring, too.


It was quite a suprise to me too! 
Glad you enjoyed it. I've found lots of great books through this thread over the years.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 26, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death
49/65 - Michael Chabon - Moonglow
50/65 - Gerald Durrell - A Zoo in My Luggage
51/65 - Belinda Bauer - Snap
52/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Tree of Hands
53/65 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Purple Hibiscus
54/65 - James M Cain - The Postman Always Rings Twice
55/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Amy & Isabelle
56/65 - Minette Walters - The Sculptress
57/65 - Ruth Rendell - Live Flesh
58/65 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth (9/10)
59/65 - Minette Walters - The Dark Room
60/65 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Devil All The Time
61/65 - P.D. James - Cover Her Face
62/65 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
63/65 - Ruth Rendell - Going Wrong
*
64/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Abide With Me*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 26, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*29/30 Benjamin Zephaniah - The Life and Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah
*
Very readable and actually a lot more interesting than I thought it would be. Some of the chapters are very short and seem a bit pointless (like he is just noting that he wrote a particular book or play, and thanking the people involved). Whereas there is a frustrating lack of detail about other more interesting bits of his life (like football hooliganism or reggae soundsystem).


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 27, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies: online culture wars from 4Chan and Tumblr to Trump and the alt-right
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie
33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King
34/30 Robert Harris - Imperium (Cicero vol 1)
35/30 Robert Harris - Lustrum (Cicero vol 2)
36/30 Robert Harris - Dictator (Cicero vol 3)
37/30 Bob Woodward - Fear: Trump in the White House
38/30 Bob Dylan - Chronicles volume 1
39/30 Robert Jordan - The Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time vol 1)
40/30 Larry McMurtry - The Last Picture Show

41/30 Marlon James - John Crow's Devil


----------



## nogojones (Oct 27, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
16/40 - Jules Archer - The Plot to Seize the White House
17/40 - Carl A. Trocki - Opium, Empire and the Global Political Economy
18/40 - Victor Serge - Revolution in Danger
19/40 - Friedrich Nietzsche - Beyond Good and Evil
20/40 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Innocent Erendira
21/40 - Jim Thompson - Bad Boy
22/40 - E.T.A. Hoffman - The Life and Opinions of the Tomcat Murr
23/40 - Raymond Postgate - 1848, The Story of a Year 
24/40 - Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
25/40 - John Dale - Dark Angel
26/40 - R.H. Tawney - Religon and the Rise of Capitalism
27/40 - Christian Ratsch - The Encyclopedia of Psychoactive Plants 
28/40 Harlan Ellison - Dangerous Visions 2
29/40 Kurt Vonnegut - Jailbird 
30/40 Angela Davis - If They Come in the Morning
31/40 Anna Lowenhaupt Tsing - The Mushroom at the End of the World
32/40 Jean Paul Satre - Words
33/40 Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
34/40 Erich Wollenberg - The Red Army
35/40 Primo Levi - Moments of Reprieve
36/40 Christopher Hitchens - God is not Great
37/40 Alexander Cockburn - Whiteout
*
38/40 George Orwell - Collected Essays, Journalism and letters of Vol.1: An Age Like This. 1920-40
39/40 George Orwell - Inside the Whale*


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 27, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck
22. Artemis - Andy Weir
23. Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
24. David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism
25. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks -  Rebecca Skloot
26. The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
27. A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
28. Moonglow - Michael Chabon
29. The Good Immigrant - Nikesh Shukla
30. Longitude - David Sobel
31. We Are Legion - Dennis E. Taylor
32. Too Like the Lightning - Ada Palmer
33. A Respectable Trade- Phillipa Gregory
34. Nekropolis - Maureen F McHugh
35. Little Fires Everywhere - Celeste Ng
36. The Census-taker - China Mieville 
37. The Fight - Norman Mailer
38. Sleeping Giants - Sylvain Neuvel 
39. Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune - Kristin Ross
40. Cannery Row - John Steinbeck
41. Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
42. Rebel Voices: An IWW Anthology - Joyce Kornbluh 
43. Prisoners of Geography - Tim Marshall
44. Lightyears - James Salter
45. For We Are Many - Dennis E. Taylor
46. All These Worlds - Dennis E. Taylor
47. Dictator -Robert Harris
48. A Moveable Feast - Ernest Hemmingway 
49. Axiomatic - Greg Egan
50. Sand- Hugh Howey
51. Mythos - Stephen Fry
52. When Gravity Fails - George Alec Effinger
53.The Red Army - Erich Wollenberg
54. The Midwich Cukoos - John Wyndham 
55. Thin Air - Richard K. Morgan


----------



## Ptolemy (Oct 29, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
15/25. _The Scarlet Letter_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
16/25. _Good Morning, Midnight_ - Jean Rhys.
17/25. _Livingstone's Labour _- Ken Livingstone.
18/25. _The Diary of a Young Girl_ - Anne Frank.
19/25. _The Epic of Gilgamesh_ - N.K. Sandars (translation).
20/25. _The Condition of the Working Class in England (1892 Edition)_ - Friedrich Engels.
21/25. _Socialism: Utopian and Scientific_ - Friedrich Engels.
22/25. _The Eighteenth Brumaire of Louis Napoleon_ - Karl Marx.
23/25. _Eleanor Marx: A Life_ - Rachel Holmes.
24/25. _The Brothers Karamazov_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
25/25. _Dead Souls_ - Nikolai Gogol.
26/25._ Fear: Trump in the White House _- Bob Woodward.
27/25. _Pot-Bouille_ - Émile Zola.
*28/25. The Fortune of the Rougons - Émile Zola.*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 31, 2018)

1/40 Mark Greif - Against Everything
2/40 Richard Morgan - Altered Carbon
3/40 Michele Wallace - Invisibility Blues
4/40 Connie Willis - Blackout
5/40 Kathleen Taylor - Brainwashing: The Science of Thought Control
6/40 Margaret Atwood - Payback: Debt and the Shadow Side of Wealth
7/40 Usrula K le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea
8/40 Naomi Alderman - The Power
9/40 R. D. Laing - The Politics of Experience and the Bird of Paradise
10/40 Rebecca Solnit - Wanderlust: A History of Walking
11/40 William Gibson - Pattern Recognition
12/40 Barbara & Karen Fields - Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life
13/40 Laura James - Odd Girl Out: An Autistic Woman in a Neuroptypical World
14/40 Erik Hazan - First Measures of the Coming Insurrection
15/40 William Gibson - Spook Country
16/40 Carl Sagan - The Demon-Haunted World
17/40 Becky Chambers - A Closed and Common Orbit
18/40 Rebecca Solnit - The Mother of all Questions
19/40 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of the Day
20/40 Shulamith Firestone - The Dialectic of Sex
21/40 Arundhati Roy - Capitalism: A Ghost Story
22/40 Eka Kurniawan - Man Tiger
23/40 Carol Hebald - The Heart Too Long Suppressed
24/40 Rachel Armstrong - Origamy
25/40 Stephen Jay Gould - Ever Since Darwin: Reflections in Natural History
26/40 Iain M Banks - The Player of Games
27/40 Joe Abercrombie - The Blade Itself
28/40 Marianne Fritz - The Weight of Things

29/40 Jonathon Gornall - How to Build a Boat
30/40 Joe Abercrombie - Before They Are Hanged
31/40 Kathleen Taylor - The Brain Supremacy: Notes From the Frontiers of Neuroscience
32/40 Joe Abercrombie - The Last Argument of Kings


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 31, 2018)

66 - Anatomy of the Red Brigades: The Religious Mind-set of Modern Terrorists - Alessandro Orsini
67 -  Corbynism: A Critical Approach -  Matt Bolton and Frederick Harry Pitts
68 - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict - Phil Neel
69 - The Rise of the Far Right in Europe: Populist Shifts and 'Othering' - Edited by Gabriella Lazaridis , Giovanna Campani and Annie Benveniste
70 - From Crisis to Communisation - Gilles Dauvé


----------



## ringo (Nov 1, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin
13/40 The Scar -  China Miéville
14/40 Madonna In A Fur Coat -  Sabahattin Ali
15/40 Avoidant: How to Love (or Leave) a Dismissive Partner - Jeb Kinnison
16/40 The Missing - Tim Gautreaux
17/40 Rave - Irvine Welsh
18/40 Mrs Dalloway - Virginia Woolf
19/40 Cider With Rosie - Laurie Lee
20/40 The Secret DJ - Anonymous
21/40 The Devil In Amber - Mark Gatiss
22/40 Lean On Pete - Willy Vlautin
23/40 Harald, Claudia, And Their Son Duncan - Nadine Gordimer
24/40 A Single Man - Christopher Isherwood
25/40 The Discovery Of Heaven - Harry Mulisch
26/40 Siegfried's Murder (The Nibelungenlied) - Unknown
27/40 A Whole Life - Robert Seethaler
28/40 Blood Relatives - Stevan Alcock
29/40 Tsotsi - Athol Fugard
30/40 The End Of The Wasp Season - Denise Mina


----------



## ringo (Nov 2, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin
13/40 The Scar -  China Miéville
14/40 Madonna In A Fur Coat -  Sabahattin Ali
15/40 Avoidant: How to Love (or Leave) a Dismissive Partner - Jeb Kinnison
16/40 The Missing - Tim Gautreaux
17/40 Rave - Irvine Welsh
18/40 Mrs Dalloway - Virginia Woolf
19/40 Cider With Rosie - Laurie Lee
20/40 The Secret DJ - Anonymous
21/40 The Devil In Amber - Mark Gatiss
22/40 Lean On Pete - Willy Vlautin
23/40 Harald, Claudia, And Their Son Duncan - Nadine Gordimer
24/40 A Single Man - Christopher Isherwood
25/40 The Discovery Of Heaven - Harry Mulisch
26/40 Siegfried's Murder (The Nibelungenlied) - Unknown
27/40 A Whole Life - Robert Seethaler
28/40 Blood Relatives - Stevan Alcock
29/40 Tsotsi - Athol Fugard
30/40 The End Of The Wasp Season - Denise Mina
31/40 The Saddest Summer Of Samuel S - J.P. Donleavy


----------



## nogojones (Nov 4, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
16/40 - Jules Archer - The Plot to Seize the White House
17/40 - Carl A. Trocki - Opium, Empire and the Global Political Economy
18/40 - Victor Serge - Revolution in Danger
19/40 - Friedrich Nietzsche - Beyond Good and Evil
20/40 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Innocent Erendira
21/40 - Jim Thompson - Bad Boy
22/40 - E.T.A. Hoffman - The Life and Opinions of the Tomcat Murr
23/40 - Raymond Postgate - 1848, The Story of a Year 
24/40 - Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
25/40 - John Dale - Dark Angel
26/40 - R.H. Tawney - Religon and the Rise of Capitalism
27/40 - Christian Ratsch - The Encyclopedia of Psychoactive Plants 
28/40 Harlan Ellison - Dangerous Visions 2
29/40 Kurt Vonnegut - Jailbird 
30/40 Angela Davis - If They Come in the Morning
31/40 Anna Lowenhaupt Tsing - The Mushroom at the End of the World
32/40 Jean Paul Satre - Words
33/40 Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
34/40 Erich Wollenberg - The Red Army
35/40 Primo Levi - Moments of Reprieve
36/40 Christopher Hitchens - God is not Great
37/40 Alexander Cockburn - Whiteout
38/40 George Orwell - Collected Essays, Journalism and letters of Vol.1: An Age Like This. 1920-40
39/40 George Orwell - Inside the Whale

*40/40 - Dylan Thomas - Under Milk Wood (re-read)
41/40 - Helios Prieto - Chile: The Gorillas are Amongst Us
42/40 - Graham Greene - The Power and The Glory*


----------



## braindancer (Nov 5, 2018)

1/25 This Perfect Day - Ira Levin
2/25 Southern Cross The Dog - Bill Cheng
3/25 - The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
4/25 - Catching Fire - Suzanne Collins
5/25 - Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins
6/25 - Web - John Wyndham
7/25 - The Gift of Rain - Tan Twang Eng
8/25 - The Stars My Destination - Alfred Bester
9/25 - The Postman Always Rings Twice -James M Cain
10/25 - Lucky Jim - Kingsley Amis
11/25 - Charles Dickens: A Life - Claire Tomalin
12/25 - Old Weird Albion - Justin Hopper
13/25 - Go Tell It On the Mountain - James Baldwin
14/25 - Fingersmith - Sarah Waters
15/25 - Neon Rain - James Lee Burke
16/25 - Feral - George Monbiot
17/25 - The Weirdstone of Brisingamen - Alan Garner
18/25 - The Moon of Gomrath - Alan Garner
19/25 - Boneland - Alan Garner


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 5, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death
49/65 - Michael Chabon - Moonglow
50/65 - Gerald Durrell - A Zoo in My Luggage
51/65 - Belinda Bauer - Snap
52/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Tree of Hands
53/65 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Purple Hibiscus
54/65 - James M Cain - The Postman Always Rings Twice
55/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Amy & Isabelle
56/65 - Minette Walters - The Sculptress
57/65 - Ruth Rendell - Live Flesh
58/65 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth (9/10)
59/65 - Minette Walters - The Dark Room
60/65 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Devil All The Time
61/65 - P.D. James - Cover Her Face
62/65 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
63/65 - Ruth Rendell - Going Wrong
64/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Abide With Me
*
65/65 - Robert Galbraith - Lethal White (10/10)
*
Target met 
Helped along by 14 strike days back in the spring!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 6, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May
46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May
47/76 Rogue - J B Turner
48/76 Insidious Intent - Val McDermid
49/76 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 14 : Mort Vivant - Frank Tayell
50/76 Paris : After The Liberation: 1944-1949 - Anthony Beevor & Artemis Cooper
51/76 A walk Through Paris : A Radical Exploration - Eric Hazan
52/76 You Soldiers 4 : Adversity - Devon C Ford.
53/76 Enemy of the State - Kyle Mills
54/76 Inside Story : Politics, Intrigue and Treachery from Thatcher to Brexit - Philip Webster
55/76 Firefly - Henry Porter.

******

56/76 The Hermitage - LJ Ross


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 7, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies: online culture wars from 4Chan and Tumblr to Trump and the alt-right
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie
33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King
34/30 Robert Harris - Imperium (Cicero vol 1)
35/30 Robert Harris - Lustrum (Cicero vol 2)
36/30 Robert Harris - Dictator (Cicero vol 3)
37/30 Bob Woodward - Fear: Trump in the White House
38/30 Bob Dylan - Chronicles volume 1
39/30 Robert Jordan - The Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time vol 1)
40/30 Larry McMurtry - The Last Picture Show
41/30 Marlon James - John Crow's Devil

42/30 Chris Packham - Fingers in the Sparkle Jar


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2018)

]1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May
46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May
47/76 Rogue - J B Turner
48/76 Insidious Intent - Val McDermid
49/76 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 14 : Mort Vivant - Frank Tayell
50/76 Paris : After The Liberation: 1944-1949 - Anthony Beevor & Artemis Cooper
51/76 A walk Through Paris : A Radical Exploration - Eric Hazan
52/76 You Soldiers 4 : Adversity - Devon C Ford.
53/76 Enemy of the State - Kyle Mills
54/76 Inside Story : Politics, Intrigue and Treachery from Thatcher to Brexit - Philip Webster
55/76 Firefly - Henry Porter.
56/76 The Hermitage - LJ Ross

*******

57/76 Hombre- Elmore Leonard


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 7, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck
22. Artemis - Andy Weir
23. Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
24. David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism
25. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks -  Rebecca Skloot
26. The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
27. A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
28. Moonglow - Michael Chabon
29. The Good Immigrant - Nikesh Shukla
30. Longitude - David Sobel
31. We Are Legion - Dennis E. Taylor
32. Too Like the Lightning - Ada Palmer
33. A Respectable Trade- Phillipa Gregory
34. Nekropolis - Maureen F McHugh
35. Little Fires Everywhere - Celeste Ng
36. The Census-taker - China Mieville 
37. The Fight - Norman Mailer
38. Sleeping Giants - Sylvain Neuvel 
39. Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune - Kristin Ross
40. Cannery Row - John Steinbeck
41. Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
42. Rebel Voices: An IWW Anthology - Joyce Kornbluh 
43. Prisoners of Geography - Tim Marshall
44. Lightyears - James Salter
45. For We Are Many - Dennis E. Taylor
46. All These Worlds - Dennis E. Taylor
47. Dictator -Robert Harris
48. A Moveable Feast - Ernest Hemmingway 
49. Axiomatic - Greg Egan
50. Sand- Hugh Howey
51. Mythos - Stephen Fry
52. When Gravity Fails - George Alec Effinger
53.The Red Army - Erich Wollenberg
54. The Midwich Cukoos - John Wyndham 
55. Thin Air - Richard K. Morgan 
56. The Stone Sky - N. K. Jemesin


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2018)

1/5 Moxie - Jennifer Mathieu
2/5 Natives - Akala
3/5 Whispers Under Ground - Ben Aaronovitch
4/5 I Know Why The Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou
5/5 The Great North Wood - Tim Bird
*6/5 Less - Andrew Sean Greer*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 9, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*30/30 Jean Baudrillard - Simulations*

Quite a lot of ¯\_(ツ)_/¯  but actually more enjoyable than I thought it would be. Background on the Semiotext(e) thread.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose
19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse 
20/50 The Outsider, Stephen King 
21/50 Carrie Fisher, Wishful Drinking
22/50 Moxie, Jennifer Mathieu
23/50 The Breakdown, BA Paris 
24/50 Jump, Jilly Cooper
25/50 The Paying Guests, Sarah Waters
26/50 Scream for Me, Karen Rose
27/50 The Keeper of Lost Things, Ruth Hogan
28/50 The Improbability of Love, Hannah Rothschild
29/50 I Like it Like That, Claire Calman
30/50 Don't Tell Meg, Paul Teague
31/50 Finding Audrey, Sophie Kinsella
32/50 The Cull - Bloodline, Eric J Gates
33/50 When Good Friends Go Bad, Ellie Campbell
34/50 The Good Samaritan, John Marrs
35/50 Before You Go, Claire Swatman
36/50 Closed Doors, Lisa O'Donnell
37/50 Friends Like These, Sarah Alderson
38/50 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
39/50 Nina is Not OK, Shappi Khorsandi
40/50 The Stranger Upstairs, Melanie Raabe 
41/50 The Chronicles of Narmo, Caitlin Moran
42/50 Waiting to Exhale, Terry McMillan
43/50 Who is Tom Ditto, Danny Wallace
44/50 The Buried Giant, Kazuo Ishiguro


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 10, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies: online culture wars from 4Chan and Tumblr to Trump and the alt-right
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie
33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King
34/30 Robert Harris - Imperium (Cicero vol 1)
35/30 Robert Harris - Lustrum (Cicero vol 2)
36/30 Robert Harris - Dictator (Cicero vol 3)
37/30 Bob Woodward - Fear: Trump in the White House
38/30 Bob Dylan - Chronicles volume 1
39/30 Robert Jordan - The Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time vol 1)
40/30 Larry McMurtry - The Last Picture Show
41/30 Marlon James - John Crow's Devil
42/30 Chris Packham - Fingers in the Sparkle Jar

43/30 JRR Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring (eldest's bedtime story over the last couple of months)


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 10, 2018)

You can't include bedtime stories for kids! That's even worse than me including audio books!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 11, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death
49/65 - Michael Chabon - Moonglow
50/65 - Gerald Durrell - A Zoo in My Luggage
51/65 - Belinda Bauer - Snap
52/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Tree of Hands
53/65 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Purple Hibiscus
54/65 - James M Cain - The Postman Always Rings Twice
55/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Amy & Isabelle
56/65 - Minette Walters - The Sculptress
57/65 - Ruth Rendell - Live Flesh
58/65 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth (9/10)
59/65 - Minette Walters - The Dark Room
60/65 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Devil All The Time
61/65 - P.D. James - Cover Her Face
62/65 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
63/65 - Ruth Rendell - Going Wrong
64/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Abide With Me
65/65 - Robert Galbraith - Lethal White (10/10)
*
66/65 - Moxie - Jennifer Mathieu*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May
46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May
47/76 Rogue - J B Turner
48/76 Insidious Intent - Val McDermid
49/76 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 14 : Mort Vivant - Frank Tayell
50/76 Paris : After The Liberation: 1944-1949 - Anthony Beevor & Artemis Cooper
51/76 A walk Through Paris : A Radical Exploration - Eric Hazan
52/76 You Soldiers 4 : Adversity - Devon C Ford.
53/76 Enemy of the State - Kyle Mills
54/76 Inside Story : Politics, Intrigue and Treachery from Thatcher to Brexit - Philip Webster
55/76 Firefly - Henry Porter.
56/76 The Hermitage - LJ Ross
57/76 Hombre- Elmore Leonard

******

58/76 Fire and Blood : The European Civil War 1914-1945 - Enzo Traverso


----------



## Shirl (Nov 14, 2018)

1/20 The Lake of Darkness - Ruth Rendell
2/20 The Face of Tresspass - Ruth Rendell
3/20 A Demon in my View -Ruth Rendell
4/20 Make Death Love Me -Ruth Rendell
5/20 Dark Corners - Ruth Rendell
6/20 One Across, Two Down - Ruth Rendell
7/20 Then She was Gone - Lisa Jewell
8/20 The Girls- Lisa Jewell
9/20 A Judgement in Stone - Ruth Rendell
10/20 The Secret House of Death - Ruth Rendell
11/20 The Keys to the Street - Ruth Rendell
12/20 Live Flesh - Ruth Rendell
13/20 A sight for Sore Eyes - Ruth Rendell
14/20 The Vault - Ruth Rendell
15/20 Watching You - Lisa Jewell
16/20 I found You - Lisa Jewell
17/20 The Making of Us - Lisa Jewell
18/20 The Third Wife - Lisa Jewell
19/20 The Brimstone Wedding - Barbara Vine
20/20 The House of Stairs - Barbara Vive
21/20 The Child's Child - Barbara Vine
22/20 The Best Man to Die - Ruth Rendell
23/20 Tree of Hands - Ruth Rendell
24/20 Master of the Moor - Ruth Rendell


----------



## nogojones (Nov 15, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
16/40 - Jules Archer - The Plot to Seize the White House
17/40 - Carl A. Trocki - Opium, Empire and the Global Political Economy
18/40 - Victor Serge - Revolution in Danger
19/40 - Friedrich Nietzsche - Beyond Good and Evil
20/40 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Innocent Erendira
21/40 - Jim Thompson - Bad Boy
22/40 - E.T.A. Hoffman - The Life and Opinions of the Tomcat Murr
23/40 - Raymond Postgate - 1848, The Story of a Year 
24/40 - Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
25/40 - John Dale - Dark Angel
26/40 - R.H. Tawney - Religon and the Rise of Capitalism
27/40 - Christian Ratsch - The Encyclopedia of Psychoactive Plants 
28/40 Harlan Ellison - Dangerous Visions 2
29/40 Kurt Vonnegut - Jailbird 
30/40 Angela Davis - If They Come in the Morning
31/40 Anna Lowenhaupt Tsing - The Mushroom at the End of the World
32/40 Jean Paul Satre - Words
33/40 Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
34/40 Erich Wollenberg - The Red Army
35/40 Primo Levi - Moments of Reprieve
36/40 Christopher Hitchens - God is not Great
37/40 Alexander Cockburn - Whiteout
38/40 George Orwell - Collected Essays, Journalism and letters of Vol.1: An Age Like This. 1920-40
39/40 George Orwell - Inside the Whale
40/40 - Dylan Thomas - Under Milk Wood (re-read)
41/40 - Helios Prieto - Chile: The Gorillas are Amongst Us
42/40 - Graham Greene - The Power and The Glory

*43/40 - George Orwell - The Lion & The Unicorn
44/40 - Tore Petersen - The Military Conquest of the Prairie*


----------



## D'wards (Nov 16, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)
18/26 - The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin
19/26 - The Woman who Went to Bed For a Year by Sue Townsend
20/26 - So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
21/26 - The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers Omnibus by Gilbert Shelton
22/26 - Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince by J.K. Rowling
23/26 - Portnoy's Complaint by Philip Roth
24/26 - Adrian Mole: The Prostrate Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
25/26 - The Shining by Stephen King (reread)
26/26 - The Moon's A Balloon by David Niven
27/26 - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows by J.K. Rowling
28/26 - Intro to Alien Invasion by Owen King and Mark Jude Poirier
29/26 - The Good Life by Martina Cole
30/26 - The Girl Next Door by Jack Ketchum
31/26 - Rude Kids: The Viz Story by Chris Donald
32/26 - One Hundred Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marquez


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 16, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck
22. Artemis - Andy Weir
23. Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
24. David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism
25. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks -  Rebecca Skloot
26. The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
27. A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
28. Moonglow - Michael Chabon
29. The Good Immigrant - Nikesh Shukla
30. Longitude - David Sobel
31. We Are Legion - Dennis E. Taylor
32. Too Like the Lightning - Ada Palmer
33. A Respectable Trade- Phillipa Gregory
34. Nekropolis - Maureen F McHugh
35. Little Fires Everywhere - Celeste Ng
36. The Census-taker - China Mieville 
37. The Fight - Norman Mailer
38. Sleeping Giants - Sylvain Neuvel 
39. Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune - Kristin Ross
40. Cannery Row - John Steinbeck
41. Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
42. Rebel Voices: An IWW Anthology - Joyce Kornbluh 
43. Prisoners of Geography - Tim Marshall
44. Lightyears - James Salter
45. For We Are Many - Dennis E. Taylor
46. All These Worlds - Dennis E. Taylor
47. Dictator -Robert Harris
48. A Moveable Feast - Ernest Hemmingway 
49. Axiomatic - Greg Egan
50. Sand- Hugh Howey
51. Mythos - Stephen Fry
52. When Gravity Fails - George Alec Effinger
53.The Red Army - Erich Wollenberg
54. The Midwich Cukoos - John Wyndham 
55. Thin Air - Richard K. Morgan 
56. The Stone Sky - N. K. Jemesin
59. Working-Class Politics in the German Revolution: Richard Müller, the Revolutionary Shop Stewards and the Origins of the Council Movement - Ralf Hoffrogge
60. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution: 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes


----------



## colbhoy (Nov 17, 2018)

01/10 - Live by Night by Dennis Lehane
02/10 - The Woodcutter by Reginald Hill
03/10 - A Day in the Bleachers by Arnold Hano
04/10 - The Forgotten Man by Robert Crais
05/10 - The Greatest Baseball Stories Ever Told edited by Jeff Silvermann
06/10 - Fall of Giants by Ken Follett
07/10 - We Are Celtic Supporters by Richard Purden
08/10 - Living On the Black by John Feinstein
09/10 - Capital by John Lanchester
10/10 - The Watchman by Robert Crais
11/10 - 50th Anniversary of Lisbon by Paul Cuddihy
12/10 - The Teammates: A Portrait of a Friendship by David Halberstam
13/10 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
14/10 - Gray Mountain by John Grisham
*15/10 - Where Nobody Knows Your Name: Life in the Minor Leagues of Baseball by John Feinstein*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 18, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*31/30 Walter Southgate - That's The Way It Was: A working class autobiography 1890-1950*


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 19, 2018)

71 - Alt-Right: From 4chan to the White House -  Mike Wendling
72 - The Marxists and the Jewish Question: The History of Debate 1843-1943 - Enzo Traverso (re-read of an expanded and updated version in the Historical Materialism series)
73 -  How the World Swung to the Right: Fifty Years of Counterrevolutions -  François Cusset
74 - In, Against, and Beyond Capitalism: The San Francisco Lectures - John Holloway
75 -  Heidegger and the Jews: The Black Notebooks - Donatella Di Cesare (best book i've read this year so far)


----------



## D'wards (Nov 20, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)
18/26 - The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin
19/26 - The Woman who Went to Bed For a Year by Sue Townsend
20/26 - So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
21/26 - The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers Omnibus by Gilbert Shelton
22/26 - Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince by J.K. Rowling
23/26 - Portnoy's Complaint by Philip Roth
24/26 - Adrian Mole: The Prostrate Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
25/26 - The Shining by Stephen King (reread)
26/26 - The Moon's A Balloon by David Niven
27/26 - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows by J.K. Rowling
28/26 - Intro to Alien Invasion by Owen King and Mark Jude Poirier
29/26 - The Good Life by Martina Cole
30/26 - The Girl Next Door by Jack Ketchum
31/26 - Rude Kids: The Viz Story by Chris Donald
32/26 - One Hundred Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marquez
33/26 - The Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson


----------



## gawkrodger (Nov 21, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> 53 - Bring the War Home: The White Power Movement and Paramilitary America -  Kathleen Belew



I found her Jacobin The Dig podcast episode pretty interesting. Book decent?


----------



## gawkrodger (Nov 21, 2018)

Been really poor with reading as been so busy with work

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed
3) Mark Fisher - The Weird and the Eerie
4) Kilcullen - Blood Year: Islamic State and the failures of the war on terror
5) JG Ballard - The Drowned World
6) Geoff Manaugh - A Burglar's Guide to the City
7) Graham - Vertical: The City from Satellites to Bunkers* - *Really excellent. His Cities under Siege book is probably the best thing I've read on the 'militarisation' of cities. This is as good. He also has the comedy distinction of being arreseted vandalising cars with polite graffiti whilst in his pants
Jesmond professor Stephen Graham shamed by conviction
8) Lefebvre - Rhythmanalysis (re-read)
9) Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
10) Zizek - First as tragedy, then as farce
11) Deutsch/Kuhn - Antifascism, Sports, Sobriety: Forging a militant working-class culture: Selected writings by Julius Deutsch
12) Dyer-Witheford - Cyber-Proletariat - this is really excellent. Will have to go back and re-read CyberMarx I enjoyed this so much. Chapter 2 has some of the best short explanation of key marxist ideas I think I've ever read
13) Hobsbawm & Rudé - Captain Swing
14) Bradley L. Garrett - Explore Everything: Place-Hacking the City - Really enjoyable book about urbex. Tempts me to go clambering into empty buildings again
15) Kristin Ross - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune -  really highlighted how comparitevly little I know of the Paris Commune. Must read some more around it
16) Lefebvre - Marxist Thought and the City - one for Lefebvre completists only
17) Mailer - The Fight - with the exception of a few dodgy passages, hugely enjoyed this
18) Mieville - This Census-Taker - brilliant
19) Calvino - Invisible Cities - nb: I haven't actually quite finished this. I have about 20 pages left but I have put it down somewhere and can't find where I've put it!
20) Michael Roberts- The Long Depression
21) Mieville - Un Lun Dun
22) Davis - Old Gods, New Enigmas: Marx's Lost Theory
23) Frank Herbert - Dune
24) JG Ballard - Concrete Island
25) Achebe - Things Fall Apart
*26) Easterling - Extrastatecraft: The power of infrastructure space
27) Herbert - Dune: Messiah
28) Haider - Mistaken Identity: Race and Class in the age of Trump - excellent
29) Herbert - Children of Dune
30) Neel - Hinterland: America's new landscape of class and conflict*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 24, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*32/30 Ida Mett - The Kronstadt Uprising*


----------



## yield (Nov 24, 2018)

yield said:


> 1. Half a King by Joe Abercrombie
> 2. The Power by Naomi Alderman
> 3. The Enemy Within: The Secret War Against the Miners by Seumas Milne
> 4. The Fireman by Joe Hill
> ...


17. Equal Rites by Terry Pratchett (reread)
18. Mort by Terry Pratchett (reread)
19. The Peripheral by William Gibson


----------



## Me76 (Nov 24, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose
19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse 
20/50 The Outsider, Stephen King 
21/50 Carrie Fisher, Wishful Drinking
22/50 Moxie, Jennifer Mathieu
23/50 The Breakdown, BA Paris 
24/50 Jump, Jilly Cooper
25/50 The Paying Guests, Sarah Waters
26/50 Scream for Me, Karen Rose
27/50 The Keeper of Lost Things, Ruth Hogan
28/50 The Improbability of Love, Hannah Rothschild
29/50 I Like it Like That, Claire Calman
30/50 Don't Tell Meg, Paul Teague
31/50 Finding Audrey, Sophie Kinsella
32/50 The Cull - Bloodline, Eric J Gates
33/50 When Good Friends Go Bad, Ellie Campbell
34/50 The Good Samaritan, John Marrs
35/50 Before You Go, Claire Swatman
36/50 Closed Doors, Lisa O'Donnell
37/50 Friends Like These, Sarah Alderson
38/50 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
39/50 Nina is Not OK, Shappi Khorsandi
40/50 The Stranger Upstairs, Melanie Raabe 
41/50 The Chronicles of Narmo, Caitlin Moran
42/50 Waiting to Exhale, Terry McMillan
43/50 Who is Tom Ditto, Danny Wallace
44/50 The Buried Giant, Kazuo Ishiguro
45/50 Cross my Heart and Hope to Die, Claire Calman
46/50 PS From Paris, Marc Levy
47/50 The Price of Everything, Giles Ward


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 24, 2018)

1/20 söner çağaptay The New Sultan: Erdogan and the Crisis of Modern Turkey. (total waste of time.)
2/20 Orhan Pamuk - A strangeness in my mind.
3/20 Daphne Du Maurior - Rebecca.
4/20 Zadie Smith - White Teath.
5/20 Stuart Hall and Bell Hooks - Uncut funk a contemplative dialogue.
6/20 Raphael Schlembach - Against old Europe: Critical Theory and Alter Globalization movements.
7/20 Leila Aboulella - the kindness of enemies. liked the historical backdrop to the novel but the time jump to 2010 was really new agey sufi shite.
8/20 Communist Workers Organisation/Onorato Damen - Bordiga Beyond the myth.
9/20 Nawal El-Sadawwi - Woman at Point Zero.

Really need to sort my game out. 11 books in a month. not sure if i can do it.


Up next is Tamir Bar-on - Where have all the fascists gone?


----------



## Signal 11 (Nov 25, 2018)

8/10 - Capital vol. 3 - Karl Marx


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 26, 2018)

42/50 Henry Marsh - Admissions
43/50 Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 26, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies: online culture wars from 4Chan and Tumblr to Trump and the alt-right
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie
33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King
34/30 Robert Harris - Imperium (Cicero vol 1)
35/30 Robert Harris - Lustrum (Cicero vol 2)
36/30 Robert Harris - Dictator (Cicero vol 3)
37/30 Bob Woodward - Fear: Trump in the White House
38/30 Bob Dylan - Chronicles volume 1
39/30 Robert Jordan - The Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time vol 1)
40/30 Larry McMurtry - The Last Picture Show
41/30 Marlon James - John Crow's Devil
42/30 Chris Packham - Fingers in the Sparkle Jar
43/30 JRR Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring

44/30 Henry David Thoreau - Walden or Life in the Woods


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 28, 2018)

10/20 Philip K Dick - Ubik (quick re-read as it got mentioned on another forum re psychedelia and avant-garde.)


----------



## nogojones (Nov 28, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
16/40 - Jules Archer - The Plot to Seize the White House
17/40 - Carl A. Trocki - Opium, Empire and the Global Political Economy
18/40 - Victor Serge - Revolution in Danger
19/40 - Friedrich Nietzsche - Beyond Good and Evil
20/40 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Innocent Erendira
21/40 - Jim Thompson - Bad Boy
22/40 - E.T.A. Hoffman - The Life and Opinions of the Tomcat Murr
23/40 - Raymond Postgate - 1848, The Story of a Year 
24/40 - Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
25/40 - John Dale - Dark Angel
26/40 - R.H. Tawney - Religon and the Rise of Capitalism
27/40 - Christian Ratsch - The Encyclopedia of Psychoactive Plants 
28/40 Harlan Ellison - Dangerous Visions 2
29/40 Kurt Vonnegut - Jailbird 
30/40 Angela Davis - If They Come in the Morning
31/40 Anna Lowenhaupt Tsing - The Mushroom at the End of the World
32/40 Jean Paul Satre - Words
33/40 Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
34/40 Erich Wollenberg - The Red Army
35/40 Primo Levi - Moments of Reprieve
36/40 Christopher Hitchens - God is not Great
37/40 Alexander Cockburn - Whiteout
38/40 George Orwell - Collected Essays, Journalism and letters of Vol.1: An Age Like This. 1920-40
39/40 George Orwell - Inside the Whale
40/40 - Dylan Thomas - Under Milk Wood (re-read)
41/40 - Helios Prieto - Chile: The Gorillas are Amongst Us
42/40 - Graham Greene - The Power and The Glory
43/40 - George Orwell - The Lion & The Unicorn
44/40 - Tore Petersen - The Military Conquest of the Prairie

*45/40 - Iain M. Banks - Against a Dark Background
46/40 - Paul Avrich - Kronsadt*


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 29, 2018)

dialectician said:


> Up next is Tamir Bar-on - Where have all the fascists gone?



book is here

Few brief Excerpts:



> Stressing the ENR’s heterogeneity, Pierre-Andreé Taguieff has listed three ideological traditions within GRECE (i.e., traditional counter-revolutionaries, Europeanist conservative revolutionaries and neo-conservatives of a neo-liberal orientation), each of which, in turn, are divided into “schools of thought” or intellectual orientations, and four doctrinal phases taking the organization from a focus on “difference” between races in the 1960s to biology in the 1970s, and finally culture in the 1980s and 1990s (Taguieff 1993-4a, 99-125). However, two recurring ENR themes, metapolitical struggle and the idea that cultural “difference” enhances the richness, diversity and beauty of the world, continue to structure the ENR’s worldview in the new millennium. In fact, these two ENR constants are inextricably linked because, as the ENR contends, cultural metapolitics acts as the principal form of political action in order to displace liberal democracy and restore cultural diversity and pluralism to the world.





> .The ENR’s stance in the post-communist era was to support all sorts of pro-Third World and anti-American alliances, including flirtations with Islamic traditionalists and the Russian New Right. In 2006, de Benoist gave two interviews to Radio Tehran in Iran, an Islamic republic that challenged the United States, the West and Israel by seeking to acquire nuclear weapons. In 2005, de Benoist insisted that what key political authorities in Washington feared most was a Paris-Berlin-Moscow alliance. For the ENR, the ultimate goal of these informal alliances was to restore plurality to world politics through reviving a plethora of world cultural communities adamantly opposed to liberal capitalism and the United States.





> In a similar vein, Michael Walker, the editor of the English ENR journal The Scorpion, made this scathing indictment of the Old Right:
> 
> The baggage of the old right, were it the nationalist right, the Nazi right, the Christian right, the imperialist right, the liberal right, with its simplistic slick solutions to the issues of the day, left young people profoundly unsatisfied. The far right, shrill, monotonous and wholly predictable was an insult to the intelligence. (Walker 1986b, 8)
> 
> The “open” nature of liberal democratic societies, argued de Benoist, would even lead to the system’s self-inflicted demise. This openness makes liberal democratic societies especially vulnerable to the process of transforming mentalities in which the ENR specialized. In an “open,” liberal and pluralist order, even the subversive counter-hegemonic ideology of the ENR cannot be eliminated since the system runs the risk of becoming tyrannical and contradicting its most sacred principles of free expression. The problem is that this pluralism of liberal democracies, claims de Benoist, is beneficial only when there is consensus of the majority of the masses. However, liberal democratic societies create a weak consensus because of the pluralism of political actors, institutions and values and the liberty of intellectuals to exercise their critical function. Thus, de Benoist argued that liberal democratic societies are highly vulnerable to a metapolitical project founded on a cohesive, alternative view of the world. The ENR’s ultimate hope was for the gradual erosion of the social consensus and subsequent demand for new elites and intellectuals to fill the vacuum with a new sensibility and social order. For the ENR, it was only through the attainment of cultural power that they would achieve the reversal of the dominant, liberal-left ideological majority. GRECE and other ENR think tanks saw themselves as the new Leninist intellectual vanguard, but now the “war” was conducted on the cultural and mental landscapes rather than the physical battlefront with revolutionary soldiers.



Note the emphasis on culture as a substitution of both classic blood and soil racism and biological justifications. the racism still remains but they can champion themselves as upholders of difference. Right wing anti-colonialism and anti-imperialism.


----------



## iona (Nov 29, 2018)

iona said:


> Also, not technically within the remit of the thread but another reading goal is to read at least one article from my "to read" bookmarks each month.



*January: *Some Thoughts on Language in Science Fiction - David I. Masson

*February:* How to Build a Better Future Through Sci-Fi

*March:* LRB · Jackson Lears · What We Don’t Talk about When We Talk about Russian Hacking: #Russiagate

*November:* Highway of riches, road to ruin: Inside the Amazon's deforestation crisis

Got a bit of backdated reading to do to catch up


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 29, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*33/30 Bob Darke - The Communist Technique in Britain*

A pretty good "dear John" letter to the CP by a Hackney bus conductor in the 1950s.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 30, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies: online culture wars from 4Chan and Tumblr to Trump and the alt-right
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie
33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King
34/30 Robert Harris - Imperium (Cicero vol 1)
35/30 Robert Harris - Lustrum (Cicero vol 2)
36/30 Robert Harris - Dictator (Cicero vol 3)
37/30 Bob Woodward - Fear: Trump in the White House
38/30 Bob Dylan - Chronicles volume 1
39/30 Robert Jordan - The Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time vol 1)
40/30 Larry McMurtry - The Last Picture Show
41/30 Marlon James - John Crow's Devil
42/30 Chris Packham - Fingers in the Sparkle Jar
43/30 JRR Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring
44/30 Henry David Thoreau - Walden or Life in the Woods

45/30 Seamus Heaney - Beowulf


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 30, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> *33/30 Bob Darke - The Communist Technique in Britain*
> 
> A pretty good "dear John" letter to the CP by a Hackney bus conductor in the 1950s.



The other "dear John" letter to the CP from that era is Douglas Hyde's 'I Believed'. I'm guessing both books sold in their tens of thousands because I remember always seeing both books in secondhand bookshops in the 1980s and 1990s.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 1, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)
18/26 - The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin
19/26 - The Woman who Went to Bed For a Year by Sue Townsend
20/26 - So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
21/26 - The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers Omnibus by Gilbert Shelton
22/26 - Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince by J.K. Rowling
23/26 - Portnoy's Complaint by Philip Roth
24/26 - Adrian Mole: The Prostrate Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
25/26 - The Shining by Stephen King (reread)
26/26 - The Moon's A Balloon by David Niven
27/26 - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows by J.K. Rowling
28/26 - Intro to Alien Invasion by Owen King and Mark Jude Poirier
29/26 - The Good Life by Martina Cole
30/26 - The Girl Next Door by Jack Ketchum
31/26 - Rude Kids: The Viz Story by Chris Donald
32/26 - One Hundred Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marquez
33/26 - The Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson
34/26 - The Prison Diaries 2: Purgatory by Jeffery Archer


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May
46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May
47/76 Rogue - J B Turner
48/76 Insidious Intent - Val McDermid
49/76 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 14 : Mort Vivant - Frank Tayell
50/76 Paris : After The Liberation: 1944-1949 - Anthony Beevor & Artemis Cooper
51/76 A walk Through Paris : A Radical Exploration - Eric Hazan
52/76 You Soldiers 4 : Adversity - Devon C Ford.
53/76 Enemy of the State - Kyle Mills
54/76 Inside Story : Politics, Intrigue and Treachery from Thatcher to Brexit - Philip Webster
55/76 Firefly - Henry Porter.
56/76 The Hermitage - LJ Ross
57/76 Hombre- Elmore Leonard
58/76 Fire and Blood : The European Civil War 1914-1945 - Enzo Traverso

*****

59/76 Miami Requiem - J B  Turner


----------



## Me76 (Dec 1, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose
19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse 
20/50 The Outsider, Stephen King 
21/50 Carrie Fisher, Wishful Drinking
22/50 Moxie, Jennifer Mathieu
23/50 The Breakdown, BA Paris 
24/50 Jump, Jilly Cooper
25/50 The Paying Guests, Sarah Waters
26/50 Scream for Me, Karen Rose
27/50 The Keeper of Lost Things, Ruth Hogan
28/50 The Improbability of Love, Hannah Rothschild
29/50 I Like it Like That, Claire Calman
30/50 Don't Tell Meg, Paul Teague
31/50 Finding Audrey, Sophie Kinsella
32/50 The Cull - Bloodline, Eric J Gates
33/50 When Good Friends Go Bad, Ellie Campbell
34/50 The Good Samaritan, John Marrs
35/50 Before You Go, Claire Swatman
36/50 Closed Doors, Lisa O'Donnell
37/50 Friends Like These, Sarah Alderson
38/50 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
39/50 Nina is Not OK, Shappi Khorsandi
40/50 The Stranger Upstairs, Melanie Raabe 
41/50 The Chronicles of Narmo, Caitlin Moran
42/50 Waiting to Exhale, Terry McMillan
43/50 Who is Tom Ditto, Danny Wallace
44/50 The Buried Giant, Kazuo Ishiguro
45/50 Cross my Heart and Hope to Die, Claire Calman
46/50 PS From Paris, Marc Levy
47/50 The Price of Everything, Giles Ward
48/50 Normal People, Sally Rooney

I really enjoyed these last two.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 2, 2018)

1/40 Mark Greif - Against Everything
2/40 Richard Morgan - Altered Carbon
3/40 Michele Wallace - Invisibility Blues
4/40 Connie Willis - Blackout
5/40 Kathleen Taylor - Brainwashing: The Science of Thought Control
6/40 Margaret Atwood - Payback: Debt and the Shadow Side of Wealth
7/40 Usrula K le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea
8/40 Naomi Alderman - The Power
9/40 R. D. Laing - The Politics of Experience and the Bird of Paradise
10/40 Rebecca Solnit - Wanderlust: A History of Walking
11/40 William Gibson - Pattern Recognition
12/40 Barbara & Karen Fields - Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life
13/40 Laura James - Odd Girl Out: An Autistic Woman in a Neuroptypical World
14/40 Erik Hazan - First Measures of the Coming Insurrection
15/40 William Gibson - Spook Country
16/40 Carl Sagan - The Demon-Haunted World
17/40 Becky Chambers - A Closed and Common Orbit
18/40 Rebecca Solnit - The Mother of all Questions
19/40 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of the Day
20/40 Shulamith Firestone - The Dialectic of Sex
21/40 Arundhati Roy - Capitalism: A Ghost Story
22/40 Eka Kurniawan - Man Tiger
23/40 Carol Hebald - The Heart Too Long Suppressed
24/40 Rachel Armstrong - Origamy
25/40 Stephen Jay Gould - Ever Since Darwin: Reflections in Natural History
26/40 Iain M Banks - The Player of Games
27/40 Joe Abercrombie - The Blade Itself
28/40 Marianne Fritz - The Weight of Things
29/40 Jonathon Gornall - How to Build a Boat
30/40 Joe Abercrombie - Before They Are Hanged
31/40 Kathleen Taylor - The Brain Supremacy: Notes From the Frontiers of Neuroscience
32/40 Joe Abercrombie - The Last Argument of Kings

33/40 Nancy McLean - Democracy in Chains
34/40 Margaret Atwood - The Blind Assassin


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 2, 2018)

1/39 High/Perchard (Eds) - The Deindustrialized World
2/39 Jameson, Fredric - Postmodernism, or, the cultural logic of late capitalism
3/39 Gest, Justin - The new minority: White working class poliics in an age of immigration and inequality
4/39 Hall, David - Working Lives: the forgotten voices of Britain's post war working class
5/39 Katznelson, Ira - City Trenches: Urban politics and the patterning of class in the US
6/39 Goodhart, David - The Road to Somewhere: the New Tribes Shaping British Politics
7/39 Dudley, Kathryn - The End of the Line: Lost Jobs, New Lives in Postindustrial America
8/39 Spencer, K (& others) - Crisis in the Industrial Heartland: A Study of the West Midlands
9/39 Hall, Stuart - Cultural Representations and Signifying Practises (Culture, Media and Identity)
10/39 Strangleman, Tim - Work and Society: Sociological Approaches, Themes and Methods
11/39 Cowie, Jefferson - Capital Moves: RCA's 70 Year Quest for Cheap Labor
12/39 -Jobson, Richard - Nostalgia and the Post War Labour Party: Prisoners of the Past
13/39 Black/Pemberton/Thane (eds) - Reassessing 1970’s Britain
14/39 May, Todd -The Moral Theory of Poststructuralism
15/39 Morley, Paul - The North
16/39 High, Steven - Industrial Sunset
17/39 Hill, Archie - A Cage of Shadows
18/39 Boltanski/Chiapello - The New Spirit of Capitalism
19/39 Portelli, Alessandro - They Say in Harlan County
20/39 Portelli, Alessandro - The Battle of Valle Giulia
21/39 Clarke/Critcher/Johnson (eds) - Working Class Culture: Studies in History and Theory
22/39 Centre for Contemporary Cultural Studies - Making Histories: Studies in History Writing and Politics
23/39 Hobsbawm, Eric - The Age of Revolution: Europe 1789-1848
24/39 Fielding, Stephen - The Labour Governments 1964-1970: Labour and Cultural Change
25/39 Maconie, Stuart - Long March from Jarrow: A Journey through Britain Now and Then
26/39 Scott, Joan - Gender and the Politics of History
27/39 - Lasch, Christopher - The Culture of Narcissism: American Life in an Age of Diminishing Expectations
28/39 - Standing, Guy - The Precariat: The New Dangerous Class
29/39 - Priestley, John, B - English Journeys 
30/39 Dennis/Henriques/ - Coal is our life: Analysis of a Yorkshire Mining Community
31/39 Varoufakis, Y - Adults in the Room: My Battles with Europe’s Deep Establishment 
32/39 Polanyi, Karl - The Great Transformation 
33/39 Smith, E., & Worley, M., - Waiting for the Revolution: The British Far Left from 1956
34/39 Various - The Book of Birmingham 
35/39 Williams, R., - Towards 2000
36/39 Williams, R., - Culture and Marxism 
37/39 Linkon, S., - The Half Life of Deindustrialisation 
38/39 Williams, T., - Nutcase 
39/39 Hanley, S., & Piekaraki - The Big Midweek: Life Inside The Fall 
40/39 - Bonnett, A., - Left in the Past: Radicalism and the Poltics of Nostalgia 
41/39 - The Subculture Network - Youth Culture and Social Change: Making a Difference by Making a Noise 
42/39 - Thompson, P., - The Voice of the Past


----------



## marty21 (Dec 4, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May
46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May
47/76 Rogue - J B Turner
48/76 Insidious Intent - Val McDermid
49/76 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 14 : Mort Vivant - Frank Tayell
50/76 Paris : After The Liberation: 1944-1949 - Anthony Beevor & Artemis Cooper
51/76 A walk Through Paris : A Radical Exploration - Eric Hazan
52/76 You Soldiers 4 : Adversity - Devon C Ford.
53/76 Enemy of the State - Kyle Mills
54/76 Inside Story : Politics, Intrigue and Treachery from Thatcher to Brexit - Philip Webster
55/76 Firefly - Henry Porter.
56/76 The Hermitage - LJ Ross
57/76 Hombre- Elmore Leonard
58/76 Fire and Blood : The European Civil War 1914-1945 - Enzo Traverso
59/76 Miami Requiem - J B  Turner

*****
60/76 The Watchman - Robert Crais


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 4, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death
49/65 - Michael Chabon - Moonglow
50/65 - Gerald Durrell - A Zoo in My Luggage
51/65 - Belinda Bauer - Snap
52/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Tree of Hands
53/65 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Purple Hibiscus
54/65 - James M Cain - The Postman Always Rings Twice
55/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Amy & Isabelle
56/65 - Minette Walters - The Sculptress
57/65 - Ruth Rendell - Live Flesh
58/65 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth (9/10)
59/65 - Minette Walters - The Dark Room
60/65 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Devil All The Time
61/65 - P.D. James - Cover Her Face
62/65 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
63/65 - Ruth Rendell - Going Wrong
64/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Abide With Me
65/65 - Robert Galbraith - Lethal White (10/10)
66/65 - Jennifer Mathieu - Moxie
*
67/65 - The Stand - Stephen King (11/10)*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 7, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies: online culture wars from 4Chan and Tumblr to Trump and the alt-right
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie
33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King
34/30 Robert Harris - Imperium (Cicero vol 1)
35/30 Robert Harris - Lustrum (Cicero vol 2)
36/30 Robert Harris - Dictator (Cicero vol 3)
37/30 Bob Woodward - Fear: Trump in the White House
38/30 Bob Dylan - Chronicles volume 1
39/30 Robert Jordan - The Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time vol 1)
40/30 Larry McMurtry - The Last Picture Show
41/30 Marlon James - John Crow's Devil
42/30 Chris Packham - Fingers in the Sparkle Jar
43/30 JRR Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring
44/30 Henry David Thoreau - Walden or Life in the Woods
45/30 Seamus Heaney - Beowulf

46/30 Robert Jordan - New Spring


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May
46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May
47/76 Rogue - J B Turner
48/76 Insidious Intent - Val McDermid
49/76 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 14 : Mort Vivant - Frank Tayell
50/76 Paris : After The Liberation: 1944-1949 - Anthony Beevor & Artemis Cooper
51/76 A walk Through Paris : A Radical Exploration - Eric Hazan
52/76 You Soldiers 4 : Adversity - Devon C Ford.
53/76 Enemy of the State - Kyle Mills
54/76 Inside Story : Politics, Intrigue and Treachery from Thatcher to Brexit - Philip Webster
55/76 Firefly - Henry Porter.
56/76 The Hermitage - LJ Ross
57/76 Hombre- Elmore Leonard
58/76 Fire and Blood : The European Civil War 1914-1945 - Enzo Traverso
59/76 Miami Requiem - J B  Turner
60/76 The Watchman - Robert Crais

**********

61/76 Caught - Harlan Coben 
,


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 8, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies: online culture wars from 4Chan and Tumblr to Trump and the alt-right
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie
33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King
34/30 Robert Harris - Imperium (Cicero vol 1)
35/30 Robert Harris - Lustrum (Cicero vol 2)
36/30 Robert Harris - Dictator (Cicero vol 3)
37/30 Bob Woodward - Fear: Trump in the White House
38/30 Bob Dylan - Chronicles volume 1
39/30 Robert Jordan - The Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time vol 1)
40/30 Larry McMurtry - The Last Picture Show
41/30 Marlon James - John Crow's Devil
42/30 Chris Packham - Fingers in the Sparkle Jar
43/30 JRR Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring
44/30 Henry David Thoreau - Walden or Life in the Woods
45/30 Seamus Heaney - Beowulf
46/30 Robert Jordan - New Spring

47/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Great Glass Elevator


----------



## Shirl (Dec 8, 2018)

1/20 The Lake of Darkness - Ruth Rendell
2/20 The Face of Tresspass - Ruth Rendell
3/20 A Demon in my View -Ruth Rendell
4/20 Make Death Love Me -Ruth Rendell
5/20 Dark Corners - Ruth Rendell
6/20 One Across, Two Down - Ruth Rendell
7/20 Then She was Gone - Lisa Jewell
8/20 The Girls- Lisa Jewell
9/20 A Judgement in Stone - Ruth Rendell
10/20 The Secret House of Death - Ruth Rendell
11/20 The Keys to the Street - Ruth Rendell
12/20 Live Flesh - Ruth Rendell
13/20 A sight for Sore Eyes - Ruth Rendell
14/20 The Vault - Ruth Rendell
15/20 Watching You - Lisa Jewell
16/20 I found You - Lisa Jewell
17/20 The Making of Us - Lisa Jewell
18/20 The Third Wife - Lisa Jewell
19/20 The Brimstone Wedding - Barbara Vine
20/20 The House of Stairs - Barbara Vive
21/20 The Child's Child - Barbara Vine
22/20 The Best Man to Die - Ruth Rendell
23/20 Tree of Hands - Ruth Rendell
24/20 Master of the Moor - Ruth Rendell
25/ .  The Bridesmaid - Ruth Rendell 
26/	 The House We Grew Up In Lisa Jewell


----------



## nogojones (Dec 10, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
16/40 - Jules Archer - The Plot to Seize the White House
17/40 - Carl A. Trocki - Opium, Empire and the Global Political Economy
18/40 - Victor Serge - Revolution in Danger
19/40 - Friedrich Nietzsche - Beyond Good and Evil
20/40 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Innocent Erendira
21/40 - Jim Thompson - Bad Boy
22/40 - E.T.A. Hoffman - The Life and Opinions of the Tomcat Murr
23/40 - Raymond Postgate - 1848, The Story of a Year
24/40 - Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
25/40 - John Dale - Dark Angel
26/40 - R.H. Tawney - Religon and the Rise of Capitalism
27/40 - Christian Ratsch - The Encyclopedia of Psychoactive Plants
28/40 Harlan Ellison - Dangerous Visions 2
29/40 Kurt Vonnegut - Jailbird
30/40 Angela Davis - If They Come in the Morning
31/40 Anna Lowenhaupt Tsing - The Mushroom at the End of the World
32/40 Jean Paul Satre - Words
33/40 Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
34/40 Erich Wollenberg - The Red Army
35/40 Primo Levi - Moments of Reprieve
36/40 Christopher Hitchens - God is not Great
37/40 Alexander Cockburn - Whiteout
38/40 George Orwell - Collected Essays, Journalism and letters of Vol.1: An Age Like This. 1920-40
39/40 George Orwell - Inside the Whale
40/40 - Dylan Thomas - Under Milk Wood (re-read)
41/40 - Helios Prieto - Chile: The Gorillas are Amongst Us
42/40 - Graham Greene - The Power and The Glory
43/40 - George Orwell - The Lion & The Unicorn
44/40 - Tore Petersen - The Military Conquest of the Prairie
45/40 - Iain M. Banks - Against a Dark Background
46/40 - Paul Avrich - Kronsadt

*47/40 - William Burroughs - The Soft Machine
48/40 - Sally Rooney - Normal People* - I guess I must have seen it recomended on here somewhere, but yeah, really good book


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 10, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck
22. Artemis - Andy Weir
23. Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
24. David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism
25. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks -  Rebecca Skloot
26. The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
27. A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
28. Moonglow - Michael Chabon
29. The Good Immigrant - Nikesh Shukla
30. Longitude - David Sobel
31. We Are Legion - Dennis E. Taylor
32. Too Like the Lightning - Ada Palmer
33. A Respectable Trade- Phillipa Gregory
34. Nekropolis - Maureen F McHugh
35. Little Fires Everywhere - Celeste Ng
36. The Census-taker - China Mieville
37. The Fight - Norman Mailer
38. Sleeping Giants - Sylvain Neuvel
39. Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune - Kristin Ross
40. Cannery Row - John Steinbeck
41. Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
42. Rebel Voices: An IWW Anthology - Joyce Kornbluh
43. Prisoners of Geography - Tim Marshall
44. Lightyears - James Salter
45. For We Are Many - Dennis E. Taylor
46. All These Worlds - Dennis E. Taylor
47. Dictator -Robert Harris
48. A Moveable Feast - Ernest Hemmingway
49. Axiomatic - Greg Egan
50. Sand- Hugh Howey
51. Mythos - Stephen Fry
52. When Gravity Fails - George Alec Effinger
53.The Red Army - Erich Wollenberg
54. The Midwich Cukoos - John Wyndham
55. Thin Air - Richard K. Morgan
56. The Stone Sky - N. K. Jemesin
59. Working-Class Politics in the German Revolution: Richard Müller, the Revolutionary Shop Stewards and the Origins of the Council Movement - Ralf Hoffrogge
60. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution: 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
61. This is Going to Hurt - Adam Kay
62. Salvation - Peter F. Hamilton


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 11, 2018)

1/25 Blood Sympathy by Reginald Hill (Reread)
2/25 Men in White Suits: Liverpool FC in the 1990s - The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
3/25 The Same Man: George Orwell and Evelyn Waugh in Love and War by David Lebedoff
4/25 "I Heard You Paint Houses": Frank "The Irishman" Sheeran & Closing the Case on Jimmy Hoffa by Charles Brandt
5/25 Ruth And Martin's Album Club by Martin Fitzgerald
6/25 Murphy's Mob by Michael Saunders
7/25 It's Not a Runner Bean...: Confessions of a Slightly Successful Comedian by Mark Steel (Reread)
8/25 My British Invasion: The Inside Story on The Yardbirds, The Dave Clark Five, Manfred Mann, Herman's Hermits, The Hollies, The Troggs, The Kinks, The Zombies, and More by Harold Bronson
9/25 Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay (Reread)
10/25 Out of the Shadows: The Story of the 1982 England World Cup Team by Gary Jordan
11/25 The Prisoner of Brenda by Colin Bateman
*
12/25 The Recollections of Rifleman Harris by Benjamin Harris and Henry Curling*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 12, 2018)

1/40 Mark Greif - Against Everything
2/40 Richard Morgan - Altered Carbon
3/40 Michele Wallace - Invisibility Blues
4/40 Connie Willis - Blackout
5/40 Kathleen Taylor - Brainwashing: The Science of Thought Control
6/40 Margaret Atwood - Payback: Debt and the Shadow Side of Wealth
7/40 Usrula K le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea
8/40 Naomi Alderman - The Power
9/40 R. D. Laing - The Politics of Experience and the Bird of Paradise
10/40 Rebecca Solnit - Wanderlust: A History of Walking
11/40 William Gibson - Pattern Recognition
12/40 Barbara & Karen Fields - Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life
13/40 Laura James - Odd Girl Out: An Autistic Woman in a Neuroptypical World
14/40 Erik Hazan - First Measures of the Coming Insurrection
15/40 William Gibson - Spook Country
16/40 Carl Sagan - The Demon-Haunted World
17/40 Becky Chambers - A Closed and Common Orbit
18/40 Rebecca Solnit - The Mother of all Questions
19/40 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of the Day
20/40 Shulamith Firestone - The Dialectic of Sex
21/40 Arundhati Roy - Capitalism: A Ghost Story
22/40 Eka Kurniawan - Man Tiger
23/40 Carol Hebald - The Heart Too Long Suppressed
24/40 Rachel Armstrong - Origamy
25/40 Stephen Jay Gould - Ever Since Darwin: Reflections in Natural History
26/40 Iain M Banks - The Player of Games
27/40 Joe Abercrombie - The Blade Itself
28/40 Marianne Fritz - The Weight of Things
29/40 Jonathon Gornall - How to Build a Boat
30/40 Joe Abercrombie - Before They Are Hanged
31/40 Kathleen Taylor - The Brain Supremacy: Notes From the Frontiers of Neuroscience
32/40 Joe Abercrombie - The Last Argument of Kings
33/40 Nancy McLean - Democracy in Chains
34/40 Margaret Atwood - The Blind Assassin

*35/40 Rebecca Solnit - Hope in the Dark
36/40 Ursula le Guin - The Tombs of Atuan*

Running out of time tbh. On the plus side I've only given up on one book so far this year, a book on the philosophy of Marx ostensibly written for the 'general reader' which was, predictably enough, a car crash of unreadably pompous academic waffle.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 12, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
> 2/30 Cyrus Bozorgmehr - Once Upon a Time in Shaolin: The Untold Story of Wu-Tang Clan's Million Dollar Secret Album, the Devaluation of Music, and America's New Public Enemy No. 1
> 3/30 Gary Budden - Hollow Shores
> 4/30 Chris Kraus - After Kathy Acker: A Biography
> ...



*34/30 Lamont "U-God" Hawkins - Raw: My Journey Into The Wu-Tang*

The bits about being a crack dealer are better than the bits about being in the Wu Tang Clan.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 12, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies: online culture wars from 4Chan and Tumblr to Trump and the alt-right
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie
33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King
34/30 Robert Harris - Imperium (Cicero vol 1)
35/30 Robert Harris - Lustrum (Cicero vol 2)
36/30 Robert Harris - Dictator (Cicero vol 3)
37/30 Bob Woodward - Fear: Trump in the White House
38/30 Bob Dylan - Chronicles volume 1
39/30 Robert Jordan - The Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time vol 1)
40/30 Larry McMurtry - The Last Picture Show
41/30 Marlon James - John Crow's Devil
42/30 Chris Packham - Fingers in the Sparkle Jar
43/30 JRR Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring
44/30 Henry David Thoreau - Walden or Life in the Woods
45/30 Seamus Heaney - Beowulf
46/30 Robert Jordan - New Spring
47/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Great Glass Elevator

48/30 Charles Dickens - A Christmas Carol


----------



## nogojones (Dec 13, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
16/40 - Jules Archer - The Plot to Seize the White House
17/40 - Carl A. Trocki - Opium, Empire and the Global Political Economy
18/40 - Victor Serge - Revolution in Danger
19/40 - Friedrich Nietzsche - Beyond Good and Evil
20/40 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Innocent Erendira
21/40 - Jim Thompson - Bad Boy
22/40 - E.T.A. Hoffman - The Life and Opinions of the Tomcat Murr
23/40 - Raymond Postgate - 1848, The Story of a Year
24/40 - Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
25/40 - John Dale - Dark Angel
26/40 - R.H. Tawney - Religon and the Rise of Capitalism
27/40 - Christian Ratsch - The Encyclopedia of Psychoactive Plants
28/40 Harlan Ellison - Dangerous Visions 2
29/40 Kurt Vonnegut - Jailbird
30/40 Angela Davis - If They Come in the Morning
31/40 Anna Lowenhaupt Tsing - The Mushroom at the End of the World
32/40 Jean Paul Satre - Words
33/40 Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
34/40 Erich Wollenberg - The Red Army
35/40 Primo Levi - Moments of Reprieve
36/40 Christopher Hitchens - God is not Great
37/40 Alexander Cockburn - Whiteout
38/40 George Orwell - Collected Essays, Journalism and letters of Vol.1: An Age Like This. 1920-40
39/40 George Orwell - Inside the Whale
40/40 - Dylan Thomas - Under Milk Wood (re-read)
41/40 - Helios Prieto - Chile: The Gorillas are Amongst Us
42/40 - Graham Greene - The Power and The Glory
43/40 - George Orwell - The Lion & The Unicorn
44/40 - Tore Petersen - The Military Conquest of the Prairie
45/40 - Iain M. Banks - Against a Dark Background
46/40 - Paul Avrich - Kronsadt
47/40 - William Burroughs - The Soft Machine
48/40 - Sally Rooney - Normal People

*49/40 - Ursula LeGuin - The Lathe of Heaven
50/40 - Douglas Adams, Mark Carwardine - Last Chance to See*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May
46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May
47/76 Rogue - J B Turner
48/76 Insidious Intent - Val McDermid
49/76 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 14 : Mort Vivant - Frank Tayell
50/76 Paris : After The Liberation: 1944-1949 - Anthony Beevor & Artemis Cooper
51/76 A walk Through Paris : A Radical Exploration - Eric Hazan
52/76 You Soldiers 4 : Adversity - Devon C Ford.
53/76 Enemy of the State - Kyle Mills
54/76 Inside Story : Politics, Intrigue and Treachery from Thatcher to Brexit - Philip Webster
55/76 Firefly - Henry Porter.
56/76 The Hermitage - LJ Ross
57/76 Hombre- Elmore Leonard
58/76 Fire and Blood : The European Civil War 1914-1945 - Enzo Traverso
59/76 Miami Requiem - J B  Turner
60/76 The Watchman - Robert Crais
61/76 Caught - Harlan Coben
*******

62/76 Dark Waters - J B Turner


----------



## Shirl (Dec 14, 2018)

1/20 The Lake of Darkness - Ruth Rendell
2/20 The Face of Tresspass - Ruth Rendell
3/20 A Demon in my View -Ruth Rendell
4/20 Make Death Love Me -Ruth Rendell
5/20 Dark Corners - Ruth Rendell
6/20 One Across, Two Down - Ruth Rendell
7/20 Then She was Gone - Lisa Jewell
8/20 The Girls- Lisa Jewell
9/20 A Judgement in Stone - Ruth Rendell
10/20 The Secret House of Death - Ruth Rendell
11/20 The Keys to the Street - Ruth Rendell
12/20 Live Flesh - Ruth Rendell
13/20 A sight for Sore Eyes - Ruth Rendell
14/20 The Vault - Ruth Rendell
15/20 Watching You - Lisa Jewell
16/20 I found You - Lisa Jewell
17/20 The Making of Us - Lisa Jewell
18/20 The Third Wife - Lisa Jewell
19/20 The Brimstone Wedding - Barbara Vine
20/20 The House of Stairs - Barbara Vive
21/20 The Child's Child - Barbara Vine
22/20 The Best Man to Die - Ruth Rendell
23/20 Tree of Hands - Ruth Rendell
24/20 Master of the Moor - Ruth Rendell
25/ . The Bridesmaid - Ruth Rendell 
26/ The House We Grew Up In - Lisa Jewell
27/  The Truth about Melody Browne - Lisa Jewell


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 16, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies: online culture wars from 4Chan and Tumblr to Trump and the alt-right
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie
33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King
34/30 Robert Harris - Imperium (Cicero vol 1)
35/30 Robert Harris - Lustrum (Cicero vol 2)
36/30 Robert Harris - Dictator (Cicero vol 3)
37/30 Bob Woodward - Fear: Trump in the White House
38/30 Bob Dylan - Chronicles volume 1
39/30 Robert Jordan - The Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time vol 1)
40/30 Larry McMurtry - The Last Picture Show
41/30 Marlon James - John Crow's Devil
42/30 Chris Packham - Fingers in the Sparkle Jar
43/30 JRR Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring
44/30 Henry David Thoreau - Walden or Life in the Woods
45/30 Seamus Heaney - Beowulf
46/30 Robert Jordan - New Spring
47/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Great Glass Elevator
48/30 Charles Dickens - A Christmas Carol

49/30 William Blake - Selected Poems (ed. Peter Butter)


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 16, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death
49/65 - Michael Chabon - Moonglow
50/65 - Gerald Durrell - A Zoo in My Luggage
51/65 - Belinda Bauer - Snap
52/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Tree of Hands
53/65 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Purple Hibiscus
54/65 - James M Cain - The Postman Always Rings Twice
55/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Amy & Isabelle
56/65 - Minette Walters - The Sculptress
57/65 - Ruth Rendell - Live Flesh
58/65 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth (9/10)
59/65 - Minette Walters - The Dark Room
60/65 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Devil All The Time
61/65 - P.D. James - Cover Her Face
62/65 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
63/65 - Ruth Rendell - Going Wrong
64/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Abide With Me
65/65 - Robert Galbraith - Lethal White (10/10)
66/65 - Jennifer Mathieu - Moxie
67/65 - The Stand - Stephen King (11/10)
*
68/65 - P.D. James - A Mind to Murder*


----------



## ringo (Dec 17, 2018)

1/40 Days Without End - Sebastian Barry
2/40 The High Window - Raymond Chandler
3/40 An Artist Of The Floating World - Kazuo Ishiguro
4/40 The Steel Remains - Richard K Morgan
5/40 Simulacrum - Ken Liu
6/40 Here Comes The Sun - Nicole Dennis-Benn
7/40 Train Dreams - Denis Johnson
8/40 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys
9/40 The Vesuvius Club - Mark Gatiss
10/40 The Red Pony - John Steinbeck
11/40 Nothing But The Night - John Blackburn
12/40 The Motel Life  - Willy Vlautin
13/40 The Scar -  China Miéville
14/40 Madonna In A Fur Coat -  Sabahattin Ali
15/40 Avoidant: How to Love (or Leave) a Dismissive Partner - Jeb Kinnison
16/40 The Missing - Tim Gautreaux
17/40 Rave - Irvine Welsh
18/40 Mrs Dalloway - Virginia Woolf
19/40 Cider With Rosie - Laurie Lee
20/40 The Secret DJ - Anonymous
21/40 The Devil In Amber - Mark Gatiss
22/40 Lean On Pete - Willy Vlautin
23/40 Harald, Claudia, And Their Son Duncan - Nadine Gordimer
24/40 A Single Man - Christopher Isherwood
25/40 The Discovery Of Heaven - Harry Mulisch
26/40 Siegfried's Murder (The Nibelungenlied) - Unknown
27/40 A Whole Life - Robert Seethaler
28/40 Blood Relatives - Stevan Alcock
29/40 Tsotsi - Athol Fugard
30/40 The End Of The Wasp Season - Denise Mina
31/40 The Saddest Summer Of Samuel S - J.P. Donleavy
32/40 Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurtry


----------



## nogojones (Dec 17, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
16/40 - Jules Archer - The Plot to Seize the White House
17/40 - Carl A. Trocki - Opium, Empire and the Global Political Economy
18/40 - Victor Serge - Revolution in Danger
19/40 - Friedrich Nietzsche - Beyond Good and Evil
20/40 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Innocent Erendira
21/40 - Jim Thompson - Bad Boy
22/40 - E.T.A. Hoffman - The Life and Opinions of the Tomcat Murr
23/40 - Raymond Postgate - 1848, The Story of a Year
24/40 - Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
25/40 - John Dale - Dark Angel
26/40 - R.H. Tawney - Religon and the Rise of Capitalism
27/40 - Christian Ratsch - The Encyclopedia of Psychoactive Plants
28/40 Harlan Ellison - Dangerous Visions 2
29/40 Kurt Vonnegut - Jailbird
30/40 Angela Davis - If They Come in the Morning
31/40 Anna Lowenhaupt Tsing - The Mushroom at the End of the World
32/40 Jean Paul Satre - Words
33/40 Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
34/40 Erich Wollenberg - The Red Army
35/40 Primo Levi - Moments of Reprieve
36/40 Christopher Hitchens - God is not Great
37/40 Alexander Cockburn - Whiteout
38/40 George Orwell - Collected Essays, Journalism and letters of Vol.1: An Age Like This. 1920-40
39/40 George Orwell - Inside the Whale
40/40 - Dylan Thomas - Under Milk Wood (re-read)
41/40 - Helios Prieto - Chile: The Gorillas are Amongst Us
42/40 - Graham Greene - The Power and The Glory
43/40 - George Orwell - The Lion & The Unicorn
44/40 - Tore Petersen - The Military Conquest of the Prairie
45/40 - Iain M. Banks - Against a Dark Background
46/40 - Paul Avrich - Kronsadt
47/40 - William Burroughs - The Soft Machine
48/40 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
49/40 - Ursula LeGuin - The Lathe of Heaven
50/40 - Douglas Adams, Mark Carwardine - Last Chance to See

*51/40 - Heather Dunphey - The Secret Language of Cats: The Body Language of Feline Bodies
52/40 - Margret Atwood - The Handmaids Tale*


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2018)

the new thread will be put up in a few days. usual rules will apply.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 17, 2018)

I might try and squeeze one more in


----------



## gawkrodger (Dec 17, 2018)

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed
3) Mark Fisher - The Weird and the Eerie
4) Kilcullen - Blood Year: Islamic State and the failures of the war on terror
5) JG Ballard - The Drowned World
6) Geoff Manaugh - A Burglar's Guide to the City
7) Graham - Vertical: The City from Satellites to Bunkers* - *Really excellent. His Cities under Siege book is probably the best thing I've read on the 'militarisation' of cities. This is as good. He also has the comedy distinction of being arreseted vandalising cars with polite graffiti whilst in his pants
Jesmond professor Stephen Graham shamed by conviction
8) Lefebvre - Rhythmanalysis (re-read)
9) Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
10) Zizek - First as tragedy, then as farce
11) Deutsch/Kuhn - Antifascism, Sports, Sobriety: Forging a militant working-class culture: Selected writings by Julius Deutsch
12) Dyer-Witheford - Cyber-Proletariat - this is really excellent. Will have to go back and re-read CyberMarx I enjoyed this so much. Chapter 2 has some of the best short explanation of key marxist ideas I think I've ever read
13) Hobsbawm & Rudé - Captain Swing
14) Bradley L. Garrett - Explore Everything: Place-Hacking the City - Really enjoyable book about urbex. Tempts me to go clambering into empty buildings again
15) Kristin Ross - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune -  really highlighted how comparitevly little I know of the Paris Commune. Must read some more around it
16) Lefebvre - Marxist Thought and the City - one for Lefebvre completists only
17) Mailer - The Fight - with the exception of a few dodgy passages, hugely enjoyed this
18) Mieville - This Census-Taker - brilliant
19) Calvino - Invisible Cities - nb: I haven't actually quite finished this. I have about 20 pages left but I have put it down somewhere and can't find where I've put it!
20) Michael Roberts- The Long Depression
21) Mieville - Un Lun Dun
22) Davis - Old Gods, New Enigmas: Marx's Lost Theory
23) Frank Herbert - Dune
24) JG Ballard - Concrete Island
25) Achebe - Things Fall Apart
26) Easterling - Extrastatecraft: The power of infrastructure space
27) Herbert - Dune: Messiah
28) Haider - Mistaken Identity: Race and Class in the age of Trump - excellent
29) Herbert - Children of Dune
30) Neel - Hinterland: America's new landscape of class and conflict
*31) C.L.R. James - The Black Jacobins - Why have I only read this now. It's brilliant
32) Mark Fisher - Ghosts of my Life*


----------



## gawkrodger (Dec 17, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> the new thread will be put up in a few days. usual rules will apply.



Hey! We've got 14 days left!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2018)

gawkrodger said:


> Hey! We've got 14 days left!


Yes. This is the thread for books read until 2359 on 31/12/18. I will be starting the thread for books read or completed from 0001 on 1/1/19: I assume people will take two minutes away from their books at midnight


----------



## 8115 (Dec 18, 2018)

1/25 Walk Through Walls: A Memoir - Marina Abramović
2/25 Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
3/25 Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine - Gail Honeyman
4/25 Untold Stories - Alan Bennett
5/25 The Private Life of Mrs Sharma - Ratika Kapur
6/25 This Book Will Save Your Life - A.M. Homes
7/25 Eat Up! - Ruby Tandoh
8/25 Swing Time - Zadie Smith
9/25 Paula Spencer - Roddy Doyle
10/25 Eleanor and Park - Rainbow Rowell
11/25 The Circle - Dave Eggers
12/25 The Woman Who Walked Into Doors - Roddy Doyle
13/25 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
14/25 Offshore - Penelope Fitzgerald
15/25 A Hologram for the King - Dave Eggers
16/25 Familiar Things - Hwang Sok-Yong
17/25 The Unnumbered - Sam North
18/25 This is the Life - Alex Shearer
19/25 The Heart Goes Last - Margaret Atwood
20/25 The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
21/25 Toby's Room - Pat Barker
*22/25 Hired: Six Months Undercover in Low-Wage Britain - James Bloodworth*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 18, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies: online culture wars from 4Chan and Tumblr to Trump and the alt-right
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie
33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King
34/30 Robert Harris - Imperium (Cicero vol 1)
35/30 Robert Harris - Lustrum (Cicero vol 2)
36/30 Robert Harris - Dictator (Cicero vol 3)
37/30 Bob Woodward - Fear: Trump in the White House
38/30 Bob Dylan - Chronicles volume 1
39/30 Robert Jordan - The Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time vol 1)
40/30 Larry McMurtry - The Last Picture Show
41/30 Marlon James - John Crow's Devil
42/30 Chris Packham - Fingers in the Sparkle Jar
43/30 JRR Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring
44/30 Henry David Thoreau - Walden or Life in the Woods
45/30 Seamus Heaney - Beowulf
46/30 Robert Jordan - New Spring
47/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Great Glass Elevator
48/30 Charles Dickens - A Christmas Carol
49/30 William Blake - Selected Poems (ed. Peter Butter)

50/30 Roald Dahl - James and the Giant Peach


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 18, 2018)

gawkrodger said:


> *31) C.L.R. James - The Black Jacobins - Why have I only read this now. It's brilliant*


You've reminded me that I need to read this  Added to the list! You've given me about 5 this year, thanks


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 19, 2018)

1/25 Blood Sympathy by Reginald Hill (Reread)
2/25 Men in White Suits: Liverpool FC in the 1990s - The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
3/25 The Same Man: George Orwell and Evelyn Waugh in Love and War by David Lebedoff
4/25 "I Heard You Paint Houses": Frank "The Irishman" Sheeran & Closing the Case on Jimmy Hoffa by Charles Brandt
5/25 Ruth And Martin's Album Club by Martin Fitzgerald
6/25 Murphy's Mob by Michael Saunders
7/25 It's Not a Runner Bean...: Confessions of a Slightly Successful Comedian by Mark Steel (Reread)
8/25 My British Invasion: The Inside Story on The Yardbirds, The Dave Clark Five, Manfred Mann, Herman's Hermits, The Hollies, The Troggs, The Kinks, The Zombies, and More by Harold Bronson
9/25 Any Chance of a Game? by Barney Ronay (Reread)
10/25 Out of the Shadows: The Story of the 1982 England World Cup Team by Gary Jordan
11/25 The Prisoner of Brenda by Colin Bateman
12/25 The Recollections of Rifleman Harris by Benjamin Harris and Henry Curling
*
13/25 I Swear I Was There: Sex Pistols, Manchester and the Gig That Changed the World by David Nolan*


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 19, 2018)

01/10 - Live by Night by Dennis Lehane
02/10 - The Woodcutter by Reginald Hill
03/10 - A Day in the Bleachers by Arnold Hano
04/10 - The Forgotten Man by Robert Crais
05/10 - The Greatest Baseball Stories Ever Told edited by Jeff Silvermann
06/10 - Fall of Giants by Ken Follett
07/10 - We Are Celtic Supporters by Richard Purden
08/10 - Living On the Black by John Feinstein
09/10 - Capital by John Lanchester
10/10 - The Watchman by Robert Crais
11/10 - 50th Anniversary of Lisbon by Paul Cuddihy
12/10 - The Teammates: A Portrait of a Friendship by David Halberstam
13/10 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
14/10 - Gray Mountain by John Grisham
15/10 - Where Nobody Knows Your Name: Life in the Minor Leagues of Baseball by John Feinstein
*16/10 - Split Images by Elmore Leonard*


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 19, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
15/25. _The Scarlet Letter_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
16/25. _Good Morning, Midnight_ - Jean Rhys.
17/25. _Livingstone's Labour _- Ken Livingstone.
18/25. _The Diary of a Young Girl_ - Anne Frank.
19/25. _The Epic of Gilgamesh_ - N.K. Sandars (translation).
20/25. _The Condition of the Working Class in England (1892 Edition)_ - Friedrich Engels.
21/25. _Socialism: Utopian and Scientific_ - Friedrich Engels.
22/25. _The Eighteenth Brumaire of Louis Napoleon_ - Karl Marx.
23/25. _Eleanor Marx: A Life_ - Rachel Holmes.
24/25. _The Brothers Karamazov_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
25/25. _Dead Souls_ - Nikolai Gogol.
26/25._ Fear: Trump in the White House _- Bob Woodward.
27/25. _Pot-Bouille_ - Émile Zola.
28/25. _The Fortune of the Rougons _- Émile Zola.
*29/25. Of Mice and Men - John Steinbeck (re-read).
30/25. The Little Sister - Raymond Chandler.*


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 20, 2018)

1/39 High/Perchard (Eds) - The Deindustrialized World
2/39 Jameson, Fredric - Postmodernism, or, the cultural logic of late capitalism
3/39 Gest, Justin - The new minority: White working class poliics in an age of immigration and inequality
4/39 Hall, David - Working Lives: the forgotten voices of Britain's post war working class
5/39 Katznelson, Ira - City Trenches: Urban politics and the patterning of class in the US
6/39 Goodhart, David - The Road to Somewhere: the New Tribes Shaping British Politics
7/39 Dudley, Kathryn - The End of the Line: Lost Jobs, New Lives in Postindustrial America
8/39 Spencer, K (& others) - Crisis in the Industrial Heartland: A Study of the West Midlands
9/39 Hall, Stuart - Cultural Representations and Signifying Practises (Culture, Media and Identity)
10/39 Strangleman, Tim - Work and Society: Sociological Approaches, Themes and Methods
11/39 Cowie, Jefferson - Capital Moves: RCA's 70 Year Quest for Cheap Labor
12/39 -Jobson, Richard - Nostalgia and the Post War Labour Party: Prisoners of the Past
13/39 Black/Pemberton/Thane (eds) - Reassessing 1970’s Britain
14/39 May, Todd -The Moral Theory of Poststructuralism
15/39 Morley, Paul - The North
16/39 High, Steven - Industrial Sunset
17/39 Hill, Archie - A Cage of Shadows
18/39 Boltanski/Chiapello - The New Spirit of Capitalism
19/39 Portelli, Alessandro - They Say in Harlan County
20/39 Portelli, Alessandro - The Battle of Valle Giulia
21/39 Clarke/Critcher/Johnson (eds) - Working Class Culture: Studies in History and Theory
22/39 Centre for Contemporary Cultural Studies - Making Histories: Studies in History Writing and Politics
23/39 Hobsbawm, Eric - The Age of Revolution: Europe 1789-1848
24/39 Fielding, Stephen - The Labour Governments 1964-1970: Labour and Cultural Change
25/39 Maconie, Stuart - Long March from Jarrow: A Journey through Britain Now and Then
26/39 Scott, Joan - Gender and the Politics of History
27/39 - Lasch, Christopher - The Culture of Narcissism: American Life in an Age of Diminishing Expectations
28/39 - Standing, Guy - The Precariat: The New Dangerous Class
29/39 - Priestley, John, B - English Journeys 
30/39 Dennis/Henriques/ - Coal is our life: Analysis of a Yorkshire Mining Community
31/39 Varoufakis, Y - Adults in the Room: My Battles with Europe’s Deep Establishment 
32/39 Polanyi, Karl - The Great Transformation 
33/39 Smith, E., & Worley, M., - Waiting for the Revolution: The British Far Left from 1956
34/39 Various - The Book of Birmingham 
35/39 Williams, R., - Towards 2000
36/39 Williams, R., - Marxism and Literature  
37/39 Linkon, S., - The Half Life of Deindustrialisation 
38/39 Williams, T., - Nutcase 
39/39 Hanley, S., & Piekaraki - The Big Midweek: Life Inside The Fall 
40/39 - Bonnett, A., - Left in the Past: Radicalism and the Poltics of Nostalgia 
41/39 - The Subculture Network - Youth Culture and Social Change: Making a Difference by Making a Noise 
42/39 - Thompson, P., - The Voice of the Past
43/39 - Lapavistas, C., - The Left Case Against the EU 
44/39 - Lapavistas, C., Against The Troika: Crisis and Austerity in the Eurozone 
45/39 - Benn, T., - A Blaze of Autumn Sunshine: The Last Diaries 
46/39 - Metzgar, J., - Striking Steel: Solidarity Remembered


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May
46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May
47/76 Rogue - J B Turner
48/76 Insidious Intent - Val McDermid
49/76 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 14 : Mort Vivant - Frank Tayell
50/76 Paris : After The Liberation: 1944-1949 - Anthony Beevor & Artemis Cooper
51/76 A walk Through Paris : A Radical Exploration - Eric Hazan
52/76 You Soldiers 4 : Adversity - Devon C Ford.
53/76 Enemy of the State - Kyle Mills
54/76 Inside Story : Politics, Intrigue and Treachery from Thatcher to Brexit - Philip Webster
55/76 Firefly - Henry Porter.
56/76 The Hermitage - LJ Ross
57/76 Hombre- Elmore Leonard
58/76 Fire and Blood : The European Civil War 1914-1945 - Enzo Traverso
59/76 Miami Requiem - J B  Turner
60/76 The Watchman - Robert Crais
61/76 Caught - Harlan Coben
62/76 Dark Waters - J B Turner

**********************

63/76 Longstone - L J Ross


----------



## Shirl (Dec 20, 2018)

1/20 The Lake of Darkness - Ruth Rendell
2/20 The Face of Tresspass - Ruth Rendell
3/20 A Demon in my View -Ruth Rendell
4/20 Make Death Love Me -Ruth Rendell
5/20 Dark Corners - Ruth Rendell
6/20 One Across, Two Down - Ruth Rendell
7/20 Then She was Gone - Lisa Jewell
8/20 The Girls- Lisa Jewell
9/20 A Judgement in Stone - Ruth Rendell
10/20 The Secret House of Death - Ruth Rendell
11/20 The Keys to the Street - Ruth Rendell
12/20 Live Flesh - Ruth Rendell
13/20 A sight for Sore Eyes - Ruth Rendell
14/20 The Vault - Ruth Rendell
15/20 Watching You - Lisa Jewell
16/20 I found You - Lisa Jewell
17/20 The Making of Us - Lisa Jewell
18/20 The Third Wife - Lisa Jewell
19/20 The Brimstone Wedding - Barbara Vine
20/20 The House of Stairs - Barbara Vive
21/20 The Child's Child - Barbara Vine
22/20 The Best Man to Die - Ruth Rendell
23/20 Tree of Hands - Ruth Rendell
24/20 Master of the Moor - Ruth Rendell
25/ 20 The Bridesmaid - Ruth Rendell
26/20The House We Grew Up In - Lisa Jewell
27/20 The Truth about Melody Browne - Lisa Jewell
28/20 Footloose - Val McDermid & Peter James

I'm hoping to have read 30 by the end of NYE but anyway, this is the most books I've ever read in a year. I'll be hoping for a few different authors next year


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 20, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies: online culture wars from 4Chan and Tumblr to Trump and the alt-right
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie
33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King
34/30 Robert Harris - Imperium (Cicero vol 1)
35/30 Robert Harris - Lustrum (Cicero vol 2)
36/30 Robert Harris - Dictator (Cicero vol 3)
37/30 Bob Woodward - Fear: Trump in the White House
38/30 Bob Dylan - Chronicles volume 1
39/30 Robert Jordan - The Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time vol 1)
40/30 Larry McMurtry - The Last Picture Show
41/30 Marlon James - John Crow's Devil
42/30 Chris Packham - Fingers in the Sparkle Jar
43/30 JRR Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring
44/30 Henry David Thoreau - Walden or Life in the Woods
45/30 Seamus Heaney - Beowulf
46/30 Robert Jordan - New Spring
47/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Great Glass Elevator
48/30 Charles Dickens - A Christmas Carol
49/30 William Blake - Selected Poems (ed. Peter Butter) 
50/30 Roald Dahl - James and the Giant Peach

51/30 Rudyard Kipling - Kim

I really enjoyed that one!


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 21, 2018)

1/50 Christopher Moore - Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal
2/50 László Krasznahorkai - Satantango
3/50 Dennis Baron - A Better Pencil: Readers, Writers and the Digital Revolution
4/50 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
5/50 Mark Twain - Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
6/50 Matt Sewell - A Charm of Goldfinches
7/50 Melissa Mohr - Holy Shit: A Brief History of Swearing
8/50 George Sanders - Pastoralia
9/50 George Sanders - The Brief and Frightening Reign of Phil
10/50 Colson Whitehead - The Underground Railroad
11/50 Henry Marsh - Do No Harm: Stories of Life, Death and Brain Surgery
12/50 Oliver Sachs - Anthropologist on Mars
13/50 Sara Wheeler - Terra Incognita: Travels in Antarctica
14/50 Bill Bryson - Troublesome Words
15/50 Vera Brosgol - Anya's Ghost
16/50 Jen Lee - Garbage Night
17/50 George Sanders - In Persuasion Nation
18/50 Roger Cohen - The Girl from Human Street
19/50 Charles Dickens - Our Mutual Friend
20/50 Jonathan and Naomi Kuttner - You, Pain Free
21/50 Alan Light - What Happened, Miss Simone?
22/50 Patrick Modiano - The Search Warrant
23/50 Adam Kay - This Is Going to Hurt
24/50 Annie Proulx - Birdcloud
25/50 Sara Wheeler - The Magnetic North
26/50 Arthur Conan Doyle - The Lost World
27/50 Steven Pinker - The Sense of Style
28/50 Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
29/50 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
30/50 Philippe Sands - East West Street
31/50 H.G. Wells - The Invisible Man
32/50 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/50 Carlos Fuentes - The Crystal Frontier
34/50 Morris Gleitzman - Once
35/50 Charlotte Rogan - The Lifeboat
36/50 R.L. Stevenson - The Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
37/50 J.G. Ballard - Cocaine Nights
38/50 Donald Barthelme - Sixty Stories
39/50 Hugh Brogan - The Penguin History of the USA
40/50 Kory Stamper - Word by Word
41/50 Yevgeny Zamyatin - We
42/50 Henry Marsh - Admissions
43/50 Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
44/50 Michelle Paver - Dark Matter
45/50 Hannah Kent - Burial Rites
46/50 M.R. James - Ghosts


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 21, 2018)

76 - Black Wind, White Snow: The Rise of Russia's New Nationalism - Charles Clover
77 - The Seduction of Unreason: The Intellectual Romance with Fascism from Nietzsche to Postmodernism - Richard Wolin
78 - When Christians Were Jews: The First Generation - Paula Fredriksen
79 - Where Have All The Fascists Gone - Tamir Bar On (ta to whoever i got this from - glad i didn't fork out money for it hardcopy, have been shadowing it for years)

Two just about finished to take me over target.


----------



## gawkrodger (Dec 21, 2018)

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed
3) Mark Fisher - The Weird and the Eerie
4) Kilcullen - Blood Year: Islamic State and the failures of the war on terror
5) JG Ballard - The Drowned World
6) Geoff Manaugh - A Burglar's Guide to the City
7) Graham - Vertical: The City from Satellites to Bunkers* - *Really excellent. His Cities under Siege book is probably the best thing I've read on the 'militarisation' of cities. This is as good. He also has the comedy distinction of being arreseted vandalising cars with polite graffiti whilst in his pants
Jesmond professor Stephen Graham shamed by conviction
8) Lefebvre - Rhythmanalysis (re-read)
9) Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
10) Zizek - First as tragedy, then as farce
11) Deutsch/Kuhn - Antifascism, Sports, Sobriety: Forging a militant working-class culture: Selected writings by Julius Deutsch
12) Dyer-Witheford - Cyber-Proletariat - this is really excellent. Will have to go back and re-read CyberMarx I enjoyed this so much. Chapter 2 has some of the best short explanation of key marxist ideas I think I've ever read
13) Hobsbawm & Rudé - Captain Swing
14) Bradley L. Garrett - Explore Everything: Place-Hacking the City - Really enjoyable book about urbex. Tempts me to go clambering into empty buildings again
15) Kristin Ross - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune -  really highlighted how comparitevly little I know of the Paris Commune. Must read some more around it
16) Lefebvre - Marxist Thought and the City - one for Lefebvre completists only
17) Mailer - The Fight - with the exception of a few dodgy passages, hugely enjoyed this
18) Mieville - This Census-Taker - brilliant
19) Calvino - Invisible Cities - nb: I haven't actually quite finished this. I have about 20 pages left but I have put it down somewhere and can't find where I've put it!
20) Michael Roberts- The Long Depression
21) Mieville - Un Lun Dun
22) Davis - Old Gods, New Enigmas: Marx's Lost Theory
23) Frank Herbert - Dune
24) JG Ballard - Concrete Island
25) Achebe - Things Fall Apart
26) Easterling - Extrastatecraft: The power of infrastructure space
27) Herbert - Dune: Messiah
28) Haider - Mistaken Identity: Race and Class in the age of Trump - excellent
29) Herbert - Children of Dune
30) Neel - Hinterland: America's new landscape of class and conflict
31) C.L.R. James - The Black Jacobins - Why have I only read this now. It's brilliant
32) Mark Fisher - Ghosts of my Life
*33) Sukhdev Sandhu - Night Haunts: A journey through the London night - *to be honest, a bit meh


----------



## Me76 (Dec 22, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose
19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse 
20/50 The Outsider, Stephen King 
21/50 Carrie Fisher, Wishful Drinking
22/50 Moxie, Jennifer Mathieu
23/50 The Breakdown, BA Paris 
24/50 Jump, Jilly Cooper
25/50 The Paying Guests, Sarah Waters
26/50 Scream for Me, Karen Rose
27/50 The Keeper of Lost Things, Ruth Hogan
28/50 The Improbability of Love, Hannah Rothschild
29/50 I Like it Like That, Claire Calman
30/50 Don't Tell Meg, Paul Teague
31/50 Finding Audrey, Sophie Kinsella
32/50 The Cull - Bloodline, Eric J Gates
33/50 When Good Friends Go Bad, Ellie Campbell
34/50 The Good Samaritan, John Marrs
35/50 Before You Go, Claire Swatman
36/50 Closed Doors, Lisa O'Donnell
37/50 Friends Like These, Sarah Alderson
38/50 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
39/50 Nina is Not OK, Shappi Khorsandi
40/50 The Stranger Upstairs, Melanie Raabe 
41/50 The Chronicles of Narmo, Caitlin Moran
42/50 Waiting to Exhale, Terry McMillan
43/50 Who is Tom Ditto, Danny Wallace
44/50 The Buried Giant, Kazuo Ishiguro
45/50 Cross my Heart and Hope to Die, Claire Calman
46/50 PS From Paris, Marc Levy
47/50 The Price of Everything, Giles Ward
48/50 Normal People, Sally Rooney

49/50 The Mandibles, Lionel Shriver - really enjoyed this one.  

I have one other book I have almost finished so I should make my target this year, which surprises me, as I've been working compressed hours and have my lunchtime reading time halved.  

Quite chuffed really.


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 23, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
15/25. _The Scarlet Letter_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
16/25. _Good Morning, Midnight_ - Jean Rhys.
17/25. _Livingstone's Labour _- Ken Livingstone.
18/25. _The Diary of a Young Girl_ - Anne Frank.
19/25. _The Epic of Gilgamesh_ - N.K. Sandars (translation).
20/25. _The Condition of the Working Class in England (1892 Edition)_ - Friedrich Engels.
21/25. _Socialism: Utopian and Scientific_ - Friedrich Engels.
22/25. _The Eighteenth Brumaire of Louis Napoleon_ - Karl Marx.
23/25. _Eleanor Marx: A Life_ - Rachel Holmes.
24/25. _The Brothers Karamazov_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
25/25. _Dead Souls_ - Nikolai Gogol.
26/25._ Fear: Trump in the White House _- Bob Woodward.
27/25. _Pot-Bouille_ - Émile Zola.
28/25. _The Fortune of the Rougons _- Émile Zola.
29/25. _Of Mice and Men _- John Steinbeck (re-read).
30/25. _The Little Sister_ - Raymond Chandler.
*31/25. News from Nowhere - William Morris.*


----------



## D'wards (Dec 23, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)
18/26 - The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin
19/26 - The Woman who Went to Bed For a Year by Sue Townsend
20/26 - So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
21/26 - The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers Omnibus by Gilbert Shelton
22/26 - Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince by J.K. Rowling
23/26 - Portnoy's Complaint by Philip Roth
24/26 - Adrian Mole: The Prostrate Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
25/26 - The Shining by Stephen King (reread)
26/26 - The Moon's A Balloon by David Niven
27/26 - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows by J.K. Rowling
28/26 - Intro to Alien Invasion by Owen King and Mark Jude Poirier
29/26 - The Good Life by Martina Cole
30/26 - The Girl Next Door by Jack Ketchum
31/26 - Rude Kids: The Viz Story by Chris Donald
32/26 - One Hundred Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marquez
33/26 - The Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson
34/26 - The Prison Diaries 2: Purgatory by Jeffery Archer
35/26 - A Gentleman in Moscow by Amor Towles


----------



## Me76 (Dec 23, 2018)

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose
19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse 
20/50 The Outsider, Stephen King 
21/50 Carrie Fisher, Wishful Drinking
22/50 Moxie, Jennifer Mathieu
23/50 The Breakdown, BA Paris 
24/50 Jump, Jilly Cooper
25/50 The Paying Guests, Sarah Waters
26/50 Scream for Me, Karen Rose
27/50 The Keeper of Lost Things, Ruth Hogan
28/50 The Improbability of Love, Hannah Rothschild
29/50 I Like it Like That, Claire Calman
30/50 Don't Tell Meg, Paul Teague
31/50 Finding Audrey, Sophie Kinsella
32/50 The Cull - Bloodline, Eric J Gates
33/50 When Good Friends Go Bad, Ellie Campbell
34/50 The Good Samaritan, John Marrs
35/50 Before You Go, Claire Swatman
36/50 Closed Doors, Lisa O'Donnell
37/50 Friends Like These, Sarah Alderson
38/50 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
39/50 Nina is Not OK, Shappi Khorsandi
40/50 The Stranger Upstairs, Melanie Raabe 
41/50 The Chronicles of Narmo, Caitlin Moran
42/50 Waiting to Exhale, Terry McMillan
43/50 Who is Tom Ditto, Danny Wallace
44/50 The Buried Giant, Kazuo Ishiguro
45/50 Cross my Heart and Hope to Die, Claire Calman
46/50 PS From Paris, Marc Levy
47/50 The Price of Everything, Giles Ward
48/50 Normal People, Sally Rooney
49/50 The Mandibles, Lionel Shriver

50/50 The Empire Girls, Sue Wilsher - target met.  This is a book that's written by the wife of one of my colleagues.  I've read another one of hers before  They're alright.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 24, 2018)

1. Tim Ecott - Neutral Buoyancy
2. Susan Cooper - The Dark Is Rising
3. Naoki Higashida - The Reason I Jump
4. Jon Ronson - The Men Who Stare At Goats
5. Sarah Perry - After Me Comes The Flood
6. Joss Whedon and lots of others - Buffy the Vampire Slayer S8 omnibus vol.1
7. Sarah Hendrickx - Women and Girls with Autism Spectrum Disorder
8. Ellipsis vol.1 (flash fiction lit mag)
9. Clare Bailey and Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
10. Rupert Thomson - This Party's Got To Stop
11. Tove Jansson - The Summer Book
12. Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
13. Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest
14. Joel Dicker - The Truth About the Harry Quebert Affair
15. Elly Griffiths - The Dark Angel
16. Paul Cree - The Suburban
17. Simon Kernick - The Bone Field
18. Douglas Adams - The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (reread)
19. Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe (reread)
20. Cixin Liu - The Wandering Earth

21. Emma Donoghue - The Wonder. Excellent close-focus study of tightly wound people under duress. Her writing is always satisfying.


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 25, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
15/25. _The Scarlet Letter_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
16/25. _Good Morning, Midnight_ - Jean Rhys.
17/25. _Livingstone's Labour _- Ken Livingstone.
18/25. _The Diary of a Young Girl_ - Anne Frank.
19/25. _The Epic of Gilgamesh_ - N.K. Sandars (translation).
20/25. _The Condition of the Working Class in England (1892 Edition)_ - Friedrich Engels.
21/25. _Socialism: Utopian and Scientific_ - Friedrich Engels.
22/25. _The Eighteenth Brumaire of Louis Napoleon_ - Karl Marx.
23/25. _Eleanor Marx: A Life_ - Rachel Holmes.
24/25. _The Brothers Karamazov_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
25/25. _Dead Souls_ - Nikolai Gogol.
26/25._ Fear: Trump in the White House _- Bob Woodward.
27/25. _Pot-Bouille_ - Émile Zola.
28/25. _The Fortune of the Rougons _- Émile Zola.
29/25. _Of Mice and Men _- John Steinbeck (re-read).
30/25. _The Little Sister_ - Raymond Chandler.
31/25. _News from Nowhere_ - William Morris.
*32/25. Michael Foot - Mervyn Jones.
*
A biography of the late Labour leader going up to 1993. Quite interesting.


----------



## gawkrodger (Dec 25, 2018)

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed
3) Mark Fisher - The Weird and the Eerie
4) Kilcullen - Blood Year: Islamic State and the failures of the war on terror
5) JG Ballard - The Drowned World
6) Geoff Manaugh - A Burglar's Guide to the City
7) Graham - Vertical: The City from Satellites to Bunkers* - *Really excellent. His Cities under Siege book is probably the best thing I've read on the 'militarisation' of cities. This is as good. He also has the comedy distinction of being arreseted vandalising cars with polite graffiti whilst in his pants
Jesmond professor Stephen Graham shamed by conviction
8) Lefebvre - Rhythmanalysis (re-read)
9) Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
10) Zizek - First as tragedy, then as farce
11) Deutsch/Kuhn - Antifascism, Sports, Sobriety: Forging a militant working-class culture: Selected writings by Julius Deutsch
12) Dyer-Witheford - Cyber-Proletariat - this is really excellent. Will have to go back and re-read CyberMarx I enjoyed this so much. Chapter 2 has some of the best short explanation of key marxist ideas I think I've ever read
13) Hobsbawm & Rudé - Captain Swing
14) Bradley L. Garrett - Explore Everything: Place-Hacking the City - Really enjoyable book about urbex. Tempts me to go clambering into empty buildings again
15) Kristin Ross - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune -  really highlighted how comparitevly little I know of the Paris Commune. Must read some more around it
16) Lefebvre - Marxist Thought and the City - one for Lefebvre completists only
17) Mailer - The Fight - with the exception of a few dodgy passages, hugely enjoyed this
18) Mieville - This Census-Taker - brilliant
19) Calvino - Invisible Cities - nb: I haven't actually quite finished this. I have about 20 pages left but I have put it down somewhere and can't find where I've put it!
20) Michael Roberts- The Long Depression
21) Mieville - Un Lun Dun
22) Davis - Old Gods, New Enigmas: Marx's Lost Theory
23) Frank Herbert - Dune
24) JG Ballard - Concrete Island
25) Achebe - Things Fall Apart
26) Easterling - Extrastatecraft: The power of infrastructure space
27) Herbert - Dune: Messiah
28) Haider - Mistaken Identity: Race and Class in the age of Trump - excellent
29) Herbert - Children of Dune
30) Neel - Hinterland: America's new landscape of class and conflict
31) C.L.R. James - The Black Jacobins - Why have I only read this now. It's brilliant
32) Mark Fisher - Ghosts of my Life
33) Sukhdev Sandhu - Night Haunts: A journey through the London night* - *to be honest, a bit meh
*34) Badiou - Philosophy for Militants *


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 26, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death
49/65 - Michael Chabon - Moonglow
50/65 - Gerald Durrell - A Zoo in My Luggage
51/65 - Belinda Bauer - Snap
52/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Tree of Hands
53/65 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Purple Hibiscus
54/65 - James M Cain - The Postman Always Rings Twice
55/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Amy & Isabelle
56/65 - Minette Walters - The Sculptress
57/65 - Ruth Rendell - Live Flesh
58/65 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth (9/10)
59/65 - Minette Walters - The Dark Room
60/65 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Devil All The Time
61/65 - P.D. James - Cover Her Face
62/65 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
63/65 - Ruth Rendell - Going Wrong
64/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Abide With Me
65/65 - Robert Galbraith - Lethal White (10/10)
66/65 - Jennifer Mathieu - Moxie
67/65 - The Stand - Stephen King (11/10)
68/65 - P.D. James - A Mind to Murder
*
69/65 - John Irving - The Fourth Hand*


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 26, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck
22. Artemis - Andy Weir
23. Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
24. David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism
25. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks - Rebecca Skloot
26. The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
27. A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
28. Moonglow - Michael Chabon
29. The Good Immigrant - Nikesh Shukla
30. Longitude - David Sobel
31. We Are Legion - Dennis E. Taylor
32. Too Like the Lightning - Ada Palmer
33. A Respectable Trade- Phillipa Gregory
34. Nekropolis - Maureen F McHugh
35. Little Fires Everywhere - Celeste Ng
36. The Census-taker - China Mieville 
37. The Fight - Norman Mailer
38. Sleeping Giants - Sylvain Neuvel 
39. Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune - Kristin Ross
40. Cannery Row - John Steinbeck
41. Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
42. Rebel Voices: An IWW Anthology - Joyce Kornbluh 
43. Prisoners of Geography - Tim Marshall
44. Lightyears - James Salter
45. For We Are Many - Dennis E. Taylor
46. All These Worlds - Dennis E. Taylor
47. Dictator -Robert Harris
48. A Moveable Feast - Ernest Hemmingway 
49. Axiomatic - Greg Egan
50. Sand- Hugh Howey
51. Mythos - Stephen Fry
52. When Gravity Fails - George Alec Effinger
53.The Red Army - Erich Wollenberg
54. The Midwich Cukoos - John Wyndham 
55. Thin Air - Richard K. Morgan 
56. The Stone Sky - N. K. Jemesin
59. Working-Class Politics in the German Revolution: Richard Müller, the Revolutionary Shop Stewards and the Origins of the Council Movement - Ralf Hoffrogge
60. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution: 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
61. This is Going to Hurt - Adam Kay
62. Salvation - Peter F. Hamilton
63. Essays in love - Allain de Botton
64. The Tattooist of Auschwitz - Heather Morris


----------



## nogojones (Dec 26, 2018)

1/40 - Catherynne Valente - Deathless
2/40 - Robert Louis Wilken - The First Thousand Years: A Global History of Christianity
3/40 - Chester Himes - Cotton Comes to Harlem
4/40 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth
5/40 - Geronimo - Fire & Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement
6/40 - Barbara Bloomfield, Raphael Samuel - The Enemy Within: Pit villages & the miners strike of 84/5
7/40 - Jonathan Crary - 24/7: Late capitalism & the end of sleep
8/40 - Kuwasi Balagoon - A Soldiers Story
9/40 - Albert Camus - The Fall
10/40 - Iain M. Banks - Transition
11/40 - Andri Snær Magnason - Bonus Poetry
12/40 - Karl Marx - The 18th Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte
13/40 - Geoffrey Chaucer - The Canterbury Tales
14/40 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
15/40 - Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
16/40 - Jules Archer - The Plot to Seize the White House
17/40 - Carl A. Trocki - Opium, Empire and the Global Political Economy
18/40 - Victor Serge - Revolution in Danger
19/40 - Friedrich Nietzsche - Beyond Good and Evil
20/40 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Innocent Erendira
21/40 - Jim Thompson - Bad Boy
22/40 - E.T.A. Hoffman - The Life and Opinions of the Tomcat Murr
23/40 - Raymond Postgate - 1848, The Story of a Year
24/40 - Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
25/40 - John Dale - Dark Angel
26/40 - R.H. Tawney - Religon and the Rise of Capitalism
27/40 - Christian Ratsch - The Encyclopedia of Psychoactive Plants
28/40 Harlan Ellison - Dangerous Visions 2
29/40 Kurt Vonnegut - Jailbird
30/40 Angela Davis - If They Come in the Morning
31/40 Anna Lowenhaupt Tsing - The Mushroom at the End of the World
32/40 Jean Paul Satre - Words
33/40 Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
34/40 Erich Wollenberg - The Red Army
35/40 Primo Levi - Moments of Reprieve
36/40 Christopher Hitchens - God is not Great
37/40 Alexander Cockburn - Whiteout
38/40 George Orwell - Collected Essays, Journalism and letters of Vol.1: An Age Like This. 1920-40
39/40 George Orwell - Inside the Whale
40/40 - Dylan Thomas - Under Milk Wood (re-read)
41/40 - Helios Prieto - Chile: The Gorillas are Amongst Us
42/40 - Graham Greene - The Power and The Glory
43/40 - George Orwell - The Lion & The Unicorn
44/40 - Tore Petersen - The Military Conquest of the Prairie
45/40 - Iain M. Banks - Against a Dark Background
46/40 - Paul Avrich - Kronsadt
47/40 - William Burroughs - The Soft Machine
48/40 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
49/40 - Ursula LeGuin - The Lathe of Heaven
50/40 - Douglas Adams, Mark Carwardine - Last Chance to See
51/40 - Heather Dunphey - The Secret Language of Cats: The Body Language of Feline Bodies
52/40 - Margret Atwood - The Handmaids Tale

*53/40 - Margret Atwood - The Blind Assassin
54/40 - Silvia Federici - Caliban and the Witch*


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2018)

New thread up Have yourself a merry little readmas 2019 reading challenge thread

But for books read until the end of 2018 please continue to use this thread


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 27, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
15/25. _The Scarlet Letter_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
16/25. _Good Morning, Midnight_ - Jean Rhys.
17/25. _Livingstone's Labour _- Ken Livingstone.
18/25. _The Diary of a Young Girl_ - Anne Frank.
19/25. _The Epic of Gilgamesh_ - N.K. Sandars (translation).
20/25. _The Condition of the Working Class in England (1892 Edition)_ - Friedrich Engels.
21/25. _Socialism: Utopian and Scientific_ - Friedrich Engels.
22/25. _The Eighteenth Brumaire of Louis Napoleon_ - Karl Marx.
23/25. _Eleanor Marx: A Life_ - Rachel Holmes.
24/25. _The Brothers Karamazov_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
25/25. _Dead Souls_ - Nikolai Gogol.
26/25._ Fear: Trump in the White House _- Bob Woodward.
27/25. _Pot-Bouille_ - Émile Zola.
28/25. _The Fortune of the Rougons _- Émile Zola.
29/25. _Of Mice and Men _- John Steinbeck (re-read).
30/25. _The Little Sister_ - Raymond Chandler.
31/25. _News from Nowhere_ - William Morris.
32/25. _Michael Foot_ - Mervyn Jones.
*33/25. His Excellency Eugène Rougon - Émile Zola.*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 27, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May
46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May
47/76 Rogue - J B Turner
48/76 Insidious Intent - Val McDermid
49/76 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 14 : Mort Vivant - Frank Tayell
50/76 Paris : After The Liberation: 1944-1949 - Anthony Beevor & Artemis Cooper
51/76 A walk Through Paris : A Radical Exploration - Eric Hazan
52/76 You Soldiers 4 : Adversity - Devon C Ford.
53/76 Enemy of the State - Kyle Mills
54/76 Inside Story : Politics, Intrigue and Treachery from Thatcher to Brexit - Philip Webster
55/76 Firefly - Henry Porter.
56/76 The Hermitage - LJ Ross
57/76 Hombre- Elmore Leonard
58/76 Fire and Blood : The European Civil War 1914-1945 - Enzo Traverso
59/76 Miami Requiem - J B  Turner
60/76 The Watchman - Robert Crais
61/76 Caught - Harlan Coben
62/76 Dark Waters - J B Turner
63/76 Longstone - L J Ross

*******
64/76 Stalking The Angel - Robert Crais


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 27, 2018)

1/40 Mark Greif - Against Everything
2/40 Richard Morgan - Altered Carbon
3/40 Michele Wallace - Invisibility Blues
4/40 Connie Willis - Blackout
5/40 Kathleen Taylor - Brainwashing: The Science of Thought Control
6/40 Margaret Atwood - Payback: Debt and the Shadow Side of Wealth
7/40 Usrula K le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea
8/40 Naomi Alderman - The Power
9/40 R. D. Laing - The Politics of Experience and the Bird of Paradise
10/40 Rebecca Solnit - Wanderlust: A History of Walking
11/40 William Gibson - Pattern Recognition
12/40 Barbara & Karen Fields - Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life
13/40 Laura James - Odd Girl Out: An Autistic Woman in a Neuroptypical World
14/40 Erik Hazan - First Measures of the Coming Insurrection
15/40 William Gibson - Spook Country
16/40 Carl Sagan - The Demon-Haunted World
17/40 Becky Chambers - A Closed and Common Orbit
18/40 Rebecca Solnit - The Mother of all Questions
19/40 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of the Day
20/40 Shulamith Firestone - The Dialectic of Sex
21/40 Arundhati Roy - Capitalism: A Ghost Story
22/40 Eka Kurniawan - Man Tiger
23/40 Carol Hebald - The Heart Too Long Suppressed
24/40 Rachel Armstrong - Origamy
25/40 Stephen Jay Gould - Ever Since Darwin: Reflections in Natural History
26/40 Iain M Banks - The Player of Games
27/40 Joe Abercrombie - The Blade Itself
28/40 Marianne Fritz - The Weight of Things
29/40 Jonathon Gornall - How to Build a Boat
30/40 Joe Abercrombie - Before They Are Hanged
31/40 Kathleen Taylor - The Brain Supremacy: Notes From the Frontiers of Neuroscience
32/40 Joe Abercrombie - The Last Argument of Kings
33/40 Nancy McLean - Democracy in Chains
34/40 Margaret Atwood - The Blind Assassin
35/40 Rebecca Solnit - Hope in the Dark
36/40 Ursula le Guin - The Tombs of Atuan

*37/40 Tony Judt - Ill Fares the Land
38/40 Carson McCullers - The Heart is a Lonely Hunter
39/40 Jean-Jacques Rousseau - The Social Contract
40/40 Ali Smith - Autumn*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 28, 2018)

1/19 - Mark Kermode - The Good, The Bad and the Multiplex
2/19 - Mark Kermode - It's Only a Movie
3/19 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job
4/19 - William Goldman - The Big Picture: Who Killed Hollywood and Other Essays
5/19 - Jah Wobble - Memoirs of a Geezer
6/19 - Carrie Fisher - Wishing Drinking
7/19 - Alan Bennett - The Lady in the Van
8/19 - John Leguizamo - Pimps, Hos, Playa Hatas and All the Rest of My Hollywood Friends
9/19 - Viv Albertine - Clothes, Clothes, Clothes. Music, Music, Music. Boys, Boys, Boys 
10/19 - Roger Ebert - A Kiss is Still a Kiss 
11/19 - Suggs - That Close 
12/19 - Mark E. Smith - Renegade
13/19 - Alan Bennett - A Life Like Other People's
14/19 - Charlie Brooker - I Can Make You Hate
15/19 - Steve Jones - Lonely Boy
16/19 - Danny Baker - Going to Sea in a Sieve
17/19 - Reni Eddo-Lodge - Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race
18/19 - Danny Baker - Going off Alarming
19/19 - Roger Huddle, Red Saunders - Reminiscences of RAR

*20 - Ben Judah - This is London - Not a happy go lucky read, but very powerful. Very few happy endings to be found among the many subjects whose stories are told throughout.

21 - Robert Sellers - Hellraisers: The Life and Inebriated Times of Burton, Harris, O'Toole and Reed - Stupid book, I had to put it down. This just catalogues a load of cunty behaviour by some very talented and toxic men who treated everyone like shit. Not recommended unless you still leaf through old copies of Loaded and feel nostalgic for that sort of crass nonsense.*


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 28, 2018)

1. The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly
2. The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
3. The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
4. Chronicle of a Death Foretold- Gabriel Garcia Marquez
5. The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View- Ellen Meiksins Wood
6. ‎ Burial Rights- Hannah Kent
7. ‎ Strike! - Jeremy Brecher
8. ‎ With the End in Mind- Dying, Death and Wisdom in an Age of Denial - Kathryn Mannix
9. ‎Hillbilly Eligy - J. D. Vance
10. ‎ The Golden Age- John C. Wright
11. ‎ American Pastoral- Philip Roth
12. ‎ Why We Sleep: the New Science of Sleep and Dreams - Matthew Walker
13. ‎The Invincible - Stanislaw Lem
14. The Phoenix Exultant - John C. Wright
15. ‎We - Yevgeni Zamyatin
16. ‎Lincoln in the Bardo - George Saunders
17. ‎Commonwealth - Anne Patchett
18. ‎The Narrow Road to the Deep North - Richard Flanagan
19. Olive Kitteridge - Elizabeth Strout
20. Pachinko - by Min Jin Lee
21. East of Eden - John Steinbeck
22. Artemis - Andy Weir
23. Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
24. David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism
25. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks - Rebecca Skloot
26. The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
27. A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
28. Moonglow - Michael Chabon
29. The Good Immigrant - Nikesh Shukla
30. Longitude - David Sobel
31. We Are Legion - Dennis E. Taylor
32. Too Like the Lightning - Ada Palmer
33. A Respectable Trade- Phillipa Gregory
34. Nekropolis - Maureen F McHugh
35. Little Fires Everywhere - Celeste Ng
36. The Census-taker - China Mieville 
37. The Fight - Norman Mailer
38. Sleeping Giants - Sylvain Neuvel 
39. Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune - Kristin Ross
40. Cannery Row - John Steinbeck
41. Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
42. Rebel Voices: An IWW Anthology - Joyce Kornbluh 
43. Prisoners of Geography - Tim Marshall
44. Lightyears - James Salter
45. For We Are Many - Dennis E. Taylor
46. All These Worlds - Dennis E. Taylor
47. Dictator -Robert Harris
48. A Moveable Feast - Ernest Hemmingway 
49. Axiomatic - Greg Egan
50. Sand- Hugh Howey
51. Mythos - Stephen Fry
52. When Gravity Fails - George Alec Effinger
53.The Red Army - Erich Wollenberg
54. The Midwich Cukoos - John Wyndham 
55. Thin Air - Richard K. Morgan 
56. The Stone Sky - N. K. Jemesin
59. Working-Class Politics in the German Revolution: Richard Müller, the Revolutionary Shop Stewards and the Origins of the Council Movement - Ralf Hoffrogge
60. A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution: 1891-1924 - Orlando Figes
61. This is Going to Hurt - Adam Kay
62. Salvation - Peter F. Hamilton
63. Essays in love - Allain de Botton
64. The Tattooist of Auschwitz - Heather Morris
65. Convenience Store Woman - Sayaka Murata


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 28, 2018)

1/65 - Chinua Achebe - Things Fall Apart
2/65 - Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
3/65 - Ruth Rendell - An Unkindness of Ravens
4/65 - Stephen King - Firestarter (1/10)
5/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
6/65 - Joanna Cannon - The Trouble With Goats and Sheep
7/65 - Jerome K. Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
8/65 - Ruth Rendell - Kissing the Gunner's Daughter
9/65 - Donna Tartt - The Secret History (2/10)
10/65 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
11/65 - Ruth Rendell - Simisola
12/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Purity (3/10)
13/65 - Judy Blume - Forever
14/65 - Ruth Rendell - Road Rage
15/65 - William Boyd - Armadillo
16/65 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box
17/65 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Of Love and Other Demons
18/65 - Patricia Highsmith - This Sweet Sickness
19/65 - Ruth Rendell - Harm Done
20/65 - Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out on Me
21/65 - Hector & Malcolm MacLeod - Peter Manuel, Serial Killer
22/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sight For Sore Eyes
23/65 - Margaret Atwood - Alias Grace
24/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Babes in The Wood
25/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - A Pale View of Hills
26/65 - Val McDermid - Insidious Intent (4/10)
27/65 - Ruth Rendell - End in Tears
28/65 - William Boyd - The New Confessions (5/10)
29/65 - Dan Smith - The Child Thief
30/65 - Clare Bailey & Michael Mosley - The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet
31/65 - Ruth Rendell - Not in The Flesh
32/65 - James M Cain - Mildred Pierce
33/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Monster in the Box
34/54 - Peter James - Dead if You Don't
35/65 - Stephen King - The Outsider (6/10)
36/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Vault
37/65 - Paula Hawkins - The Girl on The Train
38/65 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
39/65 - James M Cain - Double Indemnity
40/65 - Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
41/65 - Michael Connelly - The Black Echo (7/10)
42/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of The Day
43/65 - Harper Lee - To Kill a Mockingbird
44/65 - Ian McEwan - My Purple Scented Novel
45/65 - Laura Taylor - Fault Lines
46/65 - John Irving - A Widow For One Year (8/10)
47/65 - Val McDermid & Peter James - Footloose
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Secret House of Death
49/65 - Michael Chabon - Moonglow
50/65 - Gerald Durrell - A Zoo in My Luggage
51/65 - Belinda Bauer - Snap
52/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Tree of Hands
53/65 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Purple Hibiscus
54/65 - James M Cain - The Postman Always Rings Twice
55/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Amy & Isabelle
56/65 - Minette Walters - The Sculptress
57/65 - Ruth Rendell - Live Flesh
58/65 - Zadie Smith - White Teeth (9/10)
59/65 - Minette Walters - The Dark Room
60/65 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Devil All The Time
61/65 - P.D. James - Cover Her Face
62/65 - Ian McEwan - Black Dogs
63/65 - Ruth Rendell - Going Wrong
64/65 - Elizabeth Strout - Abide With Me
65/65 - Robert Galbraith - Lethal White (10/10)
66/65 - Jennifer Mathieu - Moxie
67/65 - The Stand - Stephen King (11/10)
68/65 - P.D. James - A Mind to Murder
69/65 - John Irving - The Fourth Hand
*
70/65 - Various - Murder Under the Christmas Tree*


----------



## Me76 (Dec 28, 2018)

Snuck another one in

1/50 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins
2/50 Cold Lake, Jeff Carson
3/50 Twilight, Stephenie Meyer
4/50 Someone to Save You, Paul Pilkington
5/50 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine, Gail Honeyman
6/50 The Godfather, Mario Puzo
7/50 Freedom, Jonathan Franzen
8/50 Lost and Found, Amy Shojai 
9/50 The Wall, Jen Minkman
10/50 Farenheit 451, Ray Bradbury
11/50 Crimes Against a Book Club, Kathy Cooperman 
12/50 Lessons for a Sunday Father, Claire Calman
13/50 The Disappearance, Annabel Kantaria
14/50 The Wave at Hanging Rock, Gregg Dunnett
15/50 Friend Request, Laura Marshall
16/50 PS I Love You, Cecila Ahern 
17/50 Whatever Love Means, David Baddiel
18/50 Peekaboo, I See You, Willow Rose
19/50 Bed, David Whitehouse 
20/50 The Outsider, Stephen King 
21/50 Carrie Fisher, Wishful Drinking
22/50 Moxie, Jennifer Mathieu
23/50 The Breakdown, BA Paris 
24/50 Jump, Jilly Cooper
25/50 The Paying Guests, Sarah Waters
26/50 Scream for Me, Karen Rose
27/50 The Keeper of Lost Things, Ruth Hogan
28/50 The Improbability of Love, Hannah Rothschild
29/50 I Like it Like That, Claire Calman
30/50 Don't Tell Meg, Paul Teague
31/50 Finding Audrey, Sophie Kinsella
32/50 The Cull - Bloodline, Eric J Gates
33/50 When Good Friends Go Bad, Ellie Campbell
34/50 The Good Samaritan, John Marrs
35/50 Before You Go, Claire Swatman
36/50 Closed Doors, Lisa O'Donnell
37/50 Friends Like These, Sarah Alderson
38/50 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
39/50 Nina is Not OK, Shappi Khorsandi
40/50 The Stranger Upstairs, Melanie Raabe 
41/50 The Chronicles of Narmo, Caitlin Moran
42/50 Waiting to Exhale, Terry McMillan
43/50 Who is Tom Ditto, Danny Wallace
44/50 The Buried Giant, Kazuo Ishiguro
45/50 Cross my Heart and Hope to Die, Claire Calman
46/50 PS From Paris, Marc Levy
47/50 The Price of Everything, Giles Ward
48/50 Normal People, Sally Rooney
49/50 The Mandibles, Lionel Shriver
50/50 The Empire Girls, Sue Wilsher
51/50 Good Samaritans, Will Carver


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 28, 2018)

1/30 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
2/30 China Miéville - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution
3/30 Michael Wolff - Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House
4/30 Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines
5/30 David Peace - Red Riding 1974
6/30 William Wordsworth - Selected Poems (ed. Stephen Logan)
7/30 Brandon Sanderson - Oathbringer
8/30 Frances Hardinge - The Lie Tree
9/30 William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
10/30 William Shakespeare - Macbeth
11/30 George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
12/30 Fiona Staples - Brian K Vaughan - Saga issues 1-50
13/30 Larry McMurtry - Streets of Laredo
14/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
15/30 Roald Dahl - The Witches
16/30 Jonathan Coe - What a Carve Up!
17/30 Pat Mills - Be Pure! Be Vigilant! Behave! 2000AD and Judge Dredd: the secret history
18/30 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies: online culture wars from 4Chan and Tumblr to Trump and the alt-right
19/30 Pat Mills - Serial Killer book 1: Read em and weep
20/30 Edward Lear - Complete Nonsense (ed. Holbrook Jackson)
21/30 Roald Dahl - The BFG
22/30 Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
23/30 James SA Corey - Nemesis Games (The Expanse vol 5)
24/30 Graham Greene - Brighton Rock
25/30 Pat Mills - Joe Colquhoun - Charley's War vols 1-3
26/30 Philip Reeve - Predator's Gold
26/30 John Arden - Serjeant Musgrave's Dance
27/30 Frances Hardinge - Cuckoo Song
28/30 Sebastian Faulks - Birdsong
29/30 Neil Gaiman - The Sandman Overture
30/30 Alastair Reynolds - On the Steel Breeze
31/30 Alastair Reynolds - Poseidon's Wake
32/30 Victor Headley - Yardie
33/30 Lloyd Bradley - Bass Culture: When Reggae Was King
34/30 Robert Harris - Imperium (Cicero vol 1)
35/30 Robert Harris - Lustrum (Cicero vol 2)
36/30 Robert Harris - Dictator (Cicero vol 3)
37/30 Bob Woodward - Fear: Trump in the White House
38/30 Bob Dylan - Chronicles volume 1
39/30 Robert Jordan - The Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time vol 1)
40/30 Larry McMurtry - The Last Picture Show
41/30 Marlon James - John Crow's Devil
42/30 Chris Packham - Fingers in the Sparkle Jar
43/30 JRR Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring
44/30 Henry David Thoreau - Walden or Life in the Woods
45/30 Seamus Heaney - Beowulf
46/30 Robert Jordan - New Spring
47/30 Roald Dahl - Charlie and the Great Glass Elevator
48/30 Charles Dickens - A Christmas Carol
49/30 William Blake - Selected Poems (ed. Peter Butter) 
50/30 Roald Dahl - James and the Giant Peach
51/30 Rudyard Kipling - Kim

52/30 M R James - Ghost Stories

and I think that's it for me this year


----------



## marty21 (Dec 29, 2018)

1/76 The Thirst - Jo Nesbo
2/76 Alt-America : The Rise of the Radical Right in the Age of Trump. David Neiwert
3/76 Pursuit of Honour - Vince Flynn
4/76 American Assassin - Vince Flynn
5/76 Ardennes 1944 - Anthony Beevor
6/76 The Last Nazi - Andrew Turpin
7/76 The Old Bridge - Andrew Turpin
8/76 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 12 Britain's End . - Frank Tayell.
9/76 The Late Show - Michael Connelly
10/76 Kill Shot- Vince Flynn
11/76 The Last Man - Vince Flynn
12/76 Order to Kill - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
13/76 Nucleus - Rory Clements
14/76 The Survivor - Vince Flynn with Kyle Mills
15/76 East of Eden - John Steinbeck
16/76 The Adulterants - Joe Dunthorne
17/76 The Playboy of The Western World - JM Synge
18/76 The Darkest Days: The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War , 1914 - Douglas Newton
19/76 The Crow Trap - Ann Cleeves
20/76 The Wolf - Alex Grecian
21/76 The Force - Don Winslow
22/76 Hard Road - J B Turner
23/76 Tell No One - Harlan  Coben
24/76 Hard Kill - J B Turner
25/76 Hard Wired - J B Turner
26/76 Hard Way - J B Turner
27/76 Hard Fall - J B Turner
28/76 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 13: Future's Beginning - Frank Tayell
29/76 Seven Bridges - LJ Ross
30/76 Please Kill Me : The Uncensored Oral History of Punk - Legs McNeil & Gillian McCain.
31/76 My Father's Wake : How The Irish Teach Us To Live , Love And Die - Kevin Toolis
32/76 The Pick , The Spade and the Crow - Bill Rogers
33/76 Six Years - Harlan Coben
34/76 Canada - Richard Ford
35/76 Toy Soldiers 1 : Apocolypse - Devon C Ford
36/76 Toy Soldiers 2 : Aftermath - Devon C Ford
37/76 Toy Soldiers 3 : Abandoned - Devon C Ford.
38/76 The Leah Chronicles : Andorra - Devon C Ford
39/76 A Dark Redemption - Stav Sherez
40/76 Eleven Days - Stav Sherez
41/76 Municipal Dreams : The Rise and Fall of Council Housing - John Boughton
42/76 The Great Cowboy Strike : Bullets, Ballots, and Class Conflicts in the American West - Mark Lause
43/76 The Intrusions - Stav Sherez
44/76 The Black House - Peter May
45/76 Lewis Man - Peter May
46/76 The Chess Men - Peter May
47/76 Rogue - J B Turner
48/76 Insidious Intent - Val McDermid
49/76 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 14 : Mort Vivant - Frank Tayell
50/76 Paris : After The Liberation: 1944-1949 - Anthony Beevor & Artemis Cooper
51/76 A walk Through Paris : A Radical Exploration - Eric Hazan
52/76 You Soldiers 4 : Adversity - Devon C Ford.
53/76 Enemy of the State - Kyle Mills
54/76 Inside Story : Politics, Intrigue and Treachery from Thatcher to Brexit - Philip Webster
55/76 Firefly - Henry Porter.
56/76 The Hermitage - LJ Ross
57/76 Hombre- Elmore Leonard
58/76 Fire and Blood : The European Civil War 1914-1945 - Enzo Traverso
59/76 Miami Requiem - J B  Turner
60/76 The Watchman - Robert Crais
61/76 Caught - Harlan Coben
62/76 Dark Waters - J B Turner
63/76 Longstone - L J Ross
64/76 Stalking The Angel - Robert Crais

*****

65/76 Alt Right : From 4chan to the Whitehouse - Mike Wendling


----------



## D'wards (Dec 29, 2018)

1/26 - Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction by Sue Townsend (reread)
2/26 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)
3/26 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
4/26 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
5/26 - The Kenneth Williams Diaries edited by Russell Davies
6/26 - Adrian Mole: The Lost Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
7/26 - Books of Blood Volume 4 by Clive Barker
8/26 - Books of Blood Volume 5 by Clive Barker
9/26 - Books of Blood Volume 6 by Clive Barker
10/26 - Childhood's End by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
11/26 - Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
12/26 - Who on Earth is Tom Baker? by Tom Baker
13/26 - Dead Men's Trousers by Irvine Welsh
14/26 - Meg by Steve Alten (reread)
15/26 - Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
16/26 - Laughing Gas by P.G. Wodehouse
17/26 - Post Office by Charles Bukowski (reread)
18/26 - The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin
19/26 - The Woman who Went to Bed For a Year by Sue Townsend
20/26 - So You've Been Publicly Shamed by Jon Ronson
21/26 - The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers Omnibus by Gilbert Shelton
22/26 - Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince by J.K. Rowling
23/26 - Portnoy's Complaint by Philip Roth
24/26 - Adrian Mole: The Prostrate Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
25/26 - The Shining by Stephen King (reread)
26/26 - The Moon's A Balloon by David Niven
27/26 - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows by J.K. Rowling
28/26 - Intro to Alien Invasion by Owen King and Mark Jude Poirier
29/26 - The Good Life by Martina Cole
30/26 - The Girl Next Door by Jack Ketchum
31/26 - Rude Kids: The Viz Story by Chris Donald
32/26 - One Hundred Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marquez
33/26 - The Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson
34/26 - The Prison Diaries 2: Purgatory by Jeffery Archer
35/26 - A Gentleman in Moscow by Amor Towles
36/26 - A Christmas Carol by Charles Dickens


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2018)

1. "The Last 10 Seconds" - Simon Kernick.
2. "Why Did You Lie" - Yrsa Sigurdardottir
3. "The Collini Case" - Ferdinand Von Schirach
4. "Kill the Father" - Sandrone Dazieri
5. "Revenger" - Alastair Reynolds
6. "Touch" - Claire North
7. "The Word is Murder" - Anthony Horowitz
8. "Good News, Bad News" - David Wolstencroft
9. "The Bone Field" - Simon Kernick
10. "Disclaimer - Renee Knight
11. "The Last Days Of Jack Sparks" - Jason Arnopp
12. "A Traitor in the Family"- Nicholas Searle
13. "Holy Ceremony" - Harri Nykanen
14. "After the Crash" - Michael Bussi
15. "The Dry" - Jane Harper
*
16. "The Abomination" - Jonathan Holt. Slightly far fetched conspiracy theory thriller but made me want to visit Venice*


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 29, 2018)

1/50 Christopher Moore - Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal
2/50 László Krasznahorkai - Satantango
3/50 Dennis Baron - A Better Pencil: Readers, Writers and the Digital Revolution
4/50 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
5/50 Mark Twain - Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
6/50 Matt Sewell - A Charm of Goldfinches
7/50 Melissa Mohr - Holy Shit: A Brief History of Swearing
8/50 George Sanders - Pastoralia
9/50 George Sanders - The Brief and Frightening Reign of Phil
10/50 Colson Whitehead - The Underground Railroad
11/50 Henry Marsh - Do No Harm: Stories of Life, Death and Brain Surgery
12/50 Oliver Sachs - Anthropologist on Mars
13/50 Sara Wheeler - Terra Incognita: Travels in Antarctica
14/50 Bill Bryson - Troublesome Words
15/50 Vera Brosgol - Anya's Ghost
16/50 Jen Lee - Garbage Night
17/50 George Sanders - In Persuasion Nation
18/50 Roger Cohen - The Girl from Human Street
19/50 Charles Dickens - Our Mutual Friend
20/50 Jonathan and Naomi Kuttner - You, Pain Free
21/50 Alan Light - What Happened, Miss Simone?
22/50 Patrick Modiano - The Search Warrant
23/50 Adam Kay - This Is Going to Hurt
24/50 Annie Proulx - Birdcloud
25/50 Sara Wheeler - The Magnetic North
26/50 Arthur Conan Doyle - The Lost World
27/50 Steven Pinker - The Sense of Style
28/50 Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
29/50 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
30/50 Philippe Sands - East West Street
31/50 H.G. Wells - The Invisible Man
32/50 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/50 Carlos Fuentes - The Crystal Frontier
34/50 Morris Gleitzman - Once
35/50 Charlotte Rogan - The Lifeboat
36/50 R.L. Stevenson - The Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
37/50 J.G. Ballard - Cocaine Nights
38/50 Donald Barthelme - Sixty Stories
39/50 Hugh Brogan - The Penguin History of the USA
40/50 Kory Stamper - Word by Word
41/50 Yevgeny Zamyatin - We
42/50 Henry Marsh - Admissions
43/50 Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
44/50 Michelle Paver - Dark Matter
45/50 Hannah Kent - Burial Rites
46/50 M.R. James - Ghosts
47/50 Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
48/50 David Park - Travelling in a Strange Land
49--51/50 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights/The Subtle Knife/The Amber Spyglass

Phew - close call


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 31, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
15/25. _The Scarlet Letter_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
16/25. _Good Morning, Midnight_ - Jean Rhys.
17/25. _Livingstone's Labour _- Ken Livingstone.
18/25. _The Diary of a Young Girl_ - Anne Frank.
19/25. _The Epic of Gilgamesh_ - N.K. Sandars (translation).
20/25. _The Condition of the Working Class in England (1892 Edition)_ - Friedrich Engels.
21/25. _Socialism: Utopian and Scientific_ - Friedrich Engels.
22/25. _The Eighteenth Brumaire of Louis Napoleon_ - Karl Marx.
23/25. _Eleanor Marx: A Life_ - Rachel Holmes.
24/25. _The Brothers Karamazov_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
25/25. _Dead Souls_ - Nikolai Gogol.
26/25._ Fear: Trump in the White House _- Bob Woodward.
27/25. _Pot-Bouille_ - Émile Zola.
28/25. _The Fortune of the Rougons _- Émile Zola.
29/25. _Of Mice and Men _- John Steinbeck (re-read).
30/25. _The Little Sister_ - Raymond Chandler.
31/25. _News from Nowhere_ - William Morris.
32/25. _Michael Foot_ - Mervyn Jones.
33/25. _His Excellency Eugène Rougon_ - Émile Zola.
*34/25. La Curée (The Kill) - Émile Zola.*

Another bitter, cynical installment of _Les Rougon-Macquart_ which I enjoyed reading, even if Zola spent too many pages at a time describing bedrooms and greenhouses (I never want to read three pages devoted to the different kinds of plants in a hothouse ever again). Some great and very funny party scenes as to be expected from a Zola novel.

Looks very likely to be my last novel for this year; roll on 2019!


----------



## gawkrodger (Dec 31, 2018)

1) Wolff - Fire and Fury
2) Feigenbaum - Tear Gas - pleasently surprised. Very much enjoyed
3) Mark Fisher - The Weird and the Eerie
4) Kilcullen - Blood Year: Islamic State and the failures of the war on terror
5) JG Ballard - The Drowned World
6) Geoff Manaugh - A Burglar's Guide to the City
7) Graham - Vertical: The City from Satellites to Bunkers* - *Really excellent. His Cities under Siege book is probably the best thing I've read on the 'militarisation' of cities. This is as good. He also has the comedy distinction of being arreseted vandalising cars with polite graffiti whilst in his pants
Jesmond professor Stephen Graham shamed by conviction
8) Lefebvre - Rhythmanalysis (re-read)
9) Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
10) Zizek - First as tragedy, then as farce
11) Deutsch/Kuhn - Antifascism, Sports, Sobriety: Forging a militant working-class culture: Selected writings by Julius Deutsch
12) Dyer-Witheford - Cyber-Proletariat - this is really excellent. Will have to go back and re-read CyberMarx I enjoyed this so much. Chapter 2 has some of the best short explanation of key marxist ideas I think I've ever read
13) Hobsbawm & Rudé - Captain Swing
14) Bradley L. Garrett - Explore Everything: Place-Hacking the City - Really enjoyable book about urbex. Tempts me to go clambering into empty buildings again
15) Kristin Ross - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune -  really highlighted how comparitevly little I know of the Paris Commune. Must read some more around it
16) Lefebvre - Marxist Thought and the City - one for Lefebvre completists only
17) Mailer - The Fight - with the exception of a few dodgy passages, hugely enjoyed this
18) Mieville - This Census-Taker - brilliant
19) Calvino - Invisible Cities - nb: I haven't actually quite finished this. I have about 20 pages left but I have put it down somewhere and can't find where I've put it!
20) Michael Roberts- The Long Depression
21) Mieville - Un Lun Dun
22) Davis - Old Gods, New Enigmas: Marx's Lost Theory
23) Frank Herbert - Dune
24) JG Ballard - Concrete Island
25) Achebe - Things Fall Apart
26) Easterling - Extrastatecraft: The power of infrastructure space
27) Herbert - Dune: Messiah
28) Haider - Mistaken Identity: Race and Class in the age of Trump - excellent
29) Herbert - Children of Dune
30) Neel - Hinterland: America's new landscape of class and conflict
31) C.L.R. James - The Black Jacobins - Why have I only read this now. It's brilliant
32) Mark Fisher - Ghosts of my Life
33) Sukhdev Sandhu - Night Haunts: A journey through the London night* - *to be honest, a bit meh
34) Badiou - Philosophy for Militants *
35) Max Aub - Field of Honour* - really enjoyed this novel on the run up to the Spanish revolution/civil war. Slightly bittersweet as the other 5 novels in 'The magic labyrinth' series have not been translated into English

My target was 30 for the year so I surpassed that.

I came down in two sub targets - I claimed I was going to read Vol.1 of Capital in its entirety and have a third of the books I read being fiction. Failed on both of those


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 31, 2018)

1/25. _L'Assommoir_ - Émile Zola.
2/25. _La Bête humaine _- Émile Zola.
3/25. _Madame Bovary_ - Gustave Flaubert.
4/25. _Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë.
5/25. _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Brontë.
6/25. _The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James (re-read).
7/25. _The Prince_ - Niccolò Machiavelli.
8/25. _After Leaving Mr. Mackenzie _- Jean Rhys.
9/25. _Days of Hope_ - Jim Allen.
10/25. _Crime and Punishment_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
11/25._ Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville.
12/25. _The Life of Charlotte Brontë _- Elizabeth Gaskell.
13/25. _Military Marxist Regimes in Africa_ - John Markakis & Michael Waller.
14/25. _Beyond the Welfare State?_ - Christopher Pierson.
15/25. _The Scarlet Letter_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne.
16/25. _Good Morning, Midnight_ - Jean Rhys.
17/25. _Livingstone's Labour _- Ken Livingstone.
18/25. _The Diary of a Young Girl_ - Anne Frank.
19/25. _The Epic of Gilgamesh_ - N.K. Sandars (translation).
20/25. _The Condition of the Working Class in England (1892 Edition)_ - Friedrich Engels.
21/25. _Socialism: Utopian and Scientific_ - Friedrich Engels.
22/25. _The Eighteenth Brumaire of Louis Napoleon_ - Karl Marx.
23/25. _Eleanor Marx: A Life_ - Rachel Holmes.
24/25. _The Brothers Karamazov_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky.
25/25. _Dead Souls_ - Nikolai Gogol.
26/25._ Fear: Trump in the White House _- Bob Woodward.
27/25. _Pot-Bouille_ - Émile Zola.
28/25. _The Fortune of the Rougons _- Émile Zola.
29/25. _Of Mice and Men _- John Steinbeck (re-read).
30/25. _The Little Sister_ - Raymond Chandler.
31/25. _News from Nowhere_ - William Morris.
32/25. _Michael Foot_ - Mervyn Jones.
33/25. _His Excellency Eugène Rougon_ - Émile Zola.
34/25. _La Curée (The Kill)_ - Émile Zola.
*35/25. Feminist Theory: From Margin to Center - bell hooks.
*
I managed to finish off one last book after all; a really great, heartening and liberating read from a socialist feminist who was recommended to me by a good friend.


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 31, 2018)

gawkrodger said:


> I came down in two sub targets - I claimed I was going to read Vol.1 of Capital in its entirety and have a third of the books I read being fiction. Failed on both of those



Not that it's much consolation, but I had the same sub-target with _Capital_... I failed too. Next year, hopefully!


----------



## Signal 11 (Dec 31, 2018)

1/10 - Lonely Boy: Tales from a Sex Pistol - Steve Jones
2/10 - The Will To Change: Men, Masculinity and Love - Bell Hooks
3/10 - Capital vol. 2 - Karl Marx
4/10 - Autism and Asperger Syndrome in Adults - Dr Luke Beardon
5/10 - Chasing Space: An Astronaut's Story of Grit, Grace and Second Chances - Leland Melvin
6/10 - The Communist Manifesto - Marx & Engels (re-read)
7/10 - British Socialists and the Politics of Popular Culture 1884-1914 - Chris Waters
8/10 - Capital vol. 3 - Karl Marx
*9/10 - The Three Body Problem - Cixin Liu
10/10 - Ballymurphy And The Irish War - Ciaran De Baroid
11/10 - The Dark Forest - Cixin Liu*


----------



## Shirl (Dec 31, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I'm hoping to have read 30 by the end of NYE but anyway, this is the most books I've ever read in a year. I'll be hoping for a few different authors next year


Well less than an hour to the year end and I'm still reading my 29th book. My challenge at the start of the year had been to read twenty so I did ok but thirty would have been nice.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 31, 2018)

1/5 Moxie - Jennifer Mathieu
2/5 Natives - Akala
3/5 Whispers Under Ground - Ben Aaronovitch
4/5 I Know Why The Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou
5/5 The Great North Wood - Tim Bird
6/5 Less - Andrew Sean Greer
*7/5 Fault Lines - Laura Taylor*


----------



## xenon (Jan 7, 2019)

Didn't finish many books last year:

01/20. Nomad - Alan Partridge
02/20. Leviathan Wakes - James S. A. Corey
03/20. Caliban's War - - James S. A. Corey
04/20. Abaddon's Gate. - James S. A. Corey
05/20. The Hotwells horror and Other Stories. - Chris Halliday, Thomas David Parker, Pete Sutton.
06/20. Cibola Burn. - James S. A. Corey
07/20. Nemesis Games - James S. A. Corey
08/20. Babylon's Ashes - James S. A. Corey
09/20. Bête - Adam Roberts 
	10/20. From Cold War to Hot Peace - Michael McFaul 
11/20. My Idea of Fun - Will Self
12/20. Foundrysite - Robert Jackson Bennett
13/20. Polity Agent - Neal Asher
14/20. The Labyrinth Index - Charles Stross


----------

